# Made in KSA



## The SC

The following export product groups represent the highest dollar value in Saudi global shipments during 2015. Also shown is the percentage share each export category represents in terms of overall exports from Saudi Arabia.


Oil: US$164.1 billion (76.9% of total exports)
Plastics: $15.2 billion (7.1%)
Organic chemicals: $10.2 billion (4.8%)
Ships, boats: $2.5 billion (1.2%)
Aluminum: $2 billion (1%)
Machines, engines, pumps: $1.8 billion (0.8%)
Inorganic chemicals: $1.5 billion (0.7%)
Vehicles: $1.3 billion (0.6%)
Dairy, eggs, honey: $1.2 billion (0.6%)
Electronic equipment: $1.1 billion (0.5%)
Aluminum was the fastest-growing among the top 10 export categories, up 292.5% in value for the 5-year period starting in 2011.

In second place for improving export sales were inorganic chemicals which was up 136.6%.

Saudi ships and boats posted the third-fastest gain in value at 105.6%.

The leading decliner among the top 10 Saudi exports was oil which was down by -47.2% from 2011 to 2015. The second-fastest depreciating product category was organic chemicals with a -15.7% drop.
http://www.worldstopexports.com/saudi-arabias-top-10-exports/
http://www.worldstopexports.com/saudi-arabias-top-10-exports/

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## The SC

*‘Made in KSA:’ Saudi Arabia unveils first locally manufactured truck*
*




*

King Abdullah greenlights Gazal 1 to become first Saudi-made car







*Saudi Arabia opens munitions factory built by Rheinmetall Denel Munition*

RDM manufactures a wide variety of medium and large calibre ammunition, from 40 mm grenades to 155 mm artillery rounds as well as mortars, bombs, 76/62 mm shells, mine breaching systems and rocket and missile subsystems. For example, RDM provided the rocket motor for the FZ-90 rocket and offers rocket fuse, warhead and motor capabilities. RDM also builds two to three ammunition filling plants a year for export. The company has established ammunition filling plants in three dozen different countries over the last three decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## The SC

*Military Industries Corporation (Saudi Arabia)*

MIC seeks to accommodate the needs and requirements of Saudi Arabia’s military sectors, acquiring technologies and building up military industries that are capable of keeping up with advancements in the Armed Forces. Its strategy includes:


Recruiting, developing and retaining a national work force. By agreement with the Ministry of Education it has awarded scholarships to 5,000 engineering students, who enter employment with the Corporation upon graduation.
Managing and developing MIC factories and plants.
Achieving integration among MIC, the military sectors and government agencies.
Cooperating with private sector entities, internally and externally, especially in the field of joint manufacturing.
Conducting research in collaboration with national and international universities and research centers; enabling technology transfer among these institutes, and establishing its own research centers.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Full Moon

Well, that is informative. I didn't know some of the stuff you have said prior to reading your posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Arabia emphasises development of local defence firms*
https://www.oxfordbusinessgroup.com...dom-placing-emphasis-developing-local-defence


Of all the industrial and commercial sectors that Saudi Arabia is targeting for development as part of its shift towards a knowledge-based economy, defence is one in which it is particularly well placed to become a global leader. Already the world’s third-biggest defence spender, according to the International Institute for Strategic Studies, the Saudi government is expected to continue investing heavily in the sector regardless of fluctuations in the price of oil. Much of this money will continue to be spent on imports of the latest technology, although a growing emphasis is being placed on developing the country’s indigenous defence companies, often through partnerships with foreign firms and research institutions.

*Rising Investment*
Saudi Arabia does not disclose its defence budget; however, according to the Saudi Arabian Monetary Agency, defence and security spending accounted for 35% of the 2014 budget, which is equivalent to SR302.9bn ($80.7bn). This would represent an increase of 20.6% on the corresponding figure of SR251.2bn ($66.9bn) from 2013, according to Stockholm International Peace Research Institute. In terms of the outlook for 2015, Jadwa Investment predicts that defence and security will remain the largest component of government spending, which is budgeted to rise to SR860bn ($229.2bn) for the year.

“The 2015 national budget was positive as it represents continuity,” Andy Carr, CEO of BAE Systems Saudi Arabia, told OBG. Regarding specifically the defence budget, Carr noted that due to regional tensions he thinks defence spending will likely remain high for the foreseeable future. Indeed, according to consultancy IHS, one out of every seven dollars spent on defence imports in 2015 will be spent by Saudi Arabia, which is predicted to increase its defence imports by 52% year-on-year to $9.8bn in 2015.

This all comes on the back of increased defence imports between 2013 and 2014 of some 54%, which saw the Kingdom overtake India in the process to becoming the world’s largest defence importer.

The fall in oil prices since mid-2014 has had a limited impact on the Saudi defence sector, with some local contractors telling OBG that only a few smaller projects had been delayed. Major contracts with international partners, such as the F-15SA programme, are likely to proceed as planned. Indeed, in 2014 Saudi Arabia was reported to have signed a 14-year contract with the Canadian subsidiary of US defence provider General Dynamics Land Systems worth up to $13bn for 1000 light armoured vehicles and associated equipment, training and support.

*Maintaining Stability*
Continued investment in defence is partly a reflection of the threats the Kingdom faces from ISIS to its north and instability in Yemen to its south. With these in mind as well as issues further afield, the coming years are likely to see greater emphasis on homeland security in three areas: securing the Kingdom’s northern and southern land borders, counter-terrorism and cybersecurity.

The country’s armed forces consist of the Royal Saudi Land Forces (including Special Forces), Royal Saudi Navy (including Marine Forces), Royal Saudi Air Force (RSAF), Royal Saudi Air Defence Forces, Royal Saudi Strategic Missile Forces and the Saudi Ministry of National Guard (MNG), formerly known as the Saudi Arabian National Guard, which includes a recently inaugurated Air Operations division. In total, Saudi Arabia had approximately 230,000 active frontline personnel, 1095 tanks and 652 aircraft as of 2014.

*Rsaf Modernisation*
Much of Saudi Arabia’s defence spending since the 1980s has been directed towards the modernisation of its military hardware, with one of the most significant recent pieces of this process being the $29.4bn deal signed in 2011 to equip the RSAF with F-15SA (Saudi Advanced) fighter jets. The first of these aircraft began flight testing in the US in February 2013 and as of early 2015 was set for imminent delivery to Saudi Arabia.

Under the F-15SA deal Saudi Arabia will purchase 84 new fighters, and a further 70 F-15S fighters already operated by the RSAF will be upgraded to the SA configuration. Deliveries of the F-15SA are scheduled to be concluded by 2019, with conversion kit installations taking place from 2016 onwards.

The F-15SA includes fly-by-wire flight controls, a digital electronic warfare suite, Lockheed Martin’s AN/AAS-42 infrared search and track system, and Raytheon’s APG-63v3 active electronically scanned array radar. The cockpits are designed to be compatible with the joint helmet-mounted cueing system that allows the crew to aim weapons through their helmet visors, while the airframe has two extra wing stations for increased weapons payload capacity.

*Borders*
While air force modernisation continues, Saudi Arabia has also been investing in securing its borders. The first phase of a security barrier along the Kingdom’s northern border was inaugurated in September 2014. The 900-km barrier consists of 78 monitoring towers, eight command centres, 10 mobile surveillance vehicles, 32 rapid-response centres and three rapid intervention squads, which are all connected by a fibre-optic communications network. According to the Saudi Press Agency, 3400 people were being trained to operate the barrier.

This growing interest in border security has created an opportunity for unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) sales. As Carr explained to OBG, “UAVs can cover a large land area and identify what has changed since the last pass. This is more effective and cheaper than constructing a physical border fence.” Saudi Arabia currently uses Turkish & Chinese Beyond-Line-of-Sight UAVs, but authorities are investigating the procurement of the General Atomics Predator XP since the US Congress authorised it for export in early 2015.

*Growing Capabilities *
Investment in the latest military hardware from abroad has been accompanied by a growing desire to develop a sophisticated defence industry at home. Two decades ago, Saudi Arabia was near the bottom of the standard hierarchy of defence production, buying sophisticated military systems without being able to operate them, according to the Atlantic Council. Currently, the Kingdom’s state of development in defence industrialisation terms places it somewhere between tiers two and three, where tier one is the highest of five on the Atlantic Council’s scale. This means that Saudi Arabia is already able to copy and reproduce existing technologies and that it is getting closer to producing at or near the technological frontier and being capable of adapting existing technology to meet specific security requirements.

“We should focus on strategic, niche areas, such as producing radar and electronic warfare equipment,” Sami Al Humaidi, CEO of Prince Sultan Advanced Technologies Research Institute, told OBG. “This also important because these sorts of advanced systems are sometimes difficult to access.”

*Home-Grown Ambitions*
Saudi Arabia’s stated goal of becoming self-sufficient in the defence sector is ambitious, albeit understandable too for reasons of national security, economic diversification, policy independence and military credibility. In a 2014 study, the Atlantic Council assessed this goal to be attainable in numerous areas. The country has already demonstrated progress in the fields of the design, manufacture and modernisation of military vehicles, communication and electronic systems, and drones.

The changing nature of the global defence market should favour Saudi Arabia in its quest for self-sufficiency. Globalisation and developments in IT have made the international defence market more accessible by lowering the scientific and technological barriers that have previously been an obstacle to Saudi Arabia’s participation. In particular, the Atlantic Council identified “new technologies, such as unmanned and communications systems and commercially derived technologies” as offering new entrants such as Saudi Arabia a route into the market.

*Government Support*
The development of a domestic defence sector requires a certain level of institutional capacity in order to succeed. To this end, in 2010 the government set about rationalising the process of military industrialisation by creating the Central Committee for Local Industrialisation, which brought together business leaders and defence officials in a bid to reduce delivery times and costs while improving local capabilities.

In 2011 Prince Khalid bin Sultan bin Abdulaziz announced the creation of a new department under the Saudi Armed Forces Command to oversee local industrialisation and the transfer of military technology. This was followed in 2013 by the approval of a new law regulating the General Organisation for Military Industries (GOMI), formerly known as Military Industries Corporation (MIC), an independent body reporting to the minister of defence.

Upon the passing of the law, the Cabinet announced, “The main purpose of MIC shall be to support the national security by creating a sophisticated military industry to meet the needs of all military sectors. The governmental military and security bodies shall give priority to MIC when they intend to purchase their needs of arms, ammunition, equipment, machinery and vehicles as well as services that fall within the organisation’s activities.” In a further sign of government support for the body, a new chairman was appointed in February 2015. By royal decree, Mohamed Al Mady, who was previously head of Saudi Basic Industries Corporation, will now chair GOBI.

*Education *
Heavy investment by the government in education, particularly in science and technology, has helped create a more attractive research and development (R&D) climate – an essential component of any successful military industrialisation strategy.

A national science and technology policy was adopted in 2003, and the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) has developed into a leading science agency and research laboratory employing more than 2500 people and drawing researchers and scientists from around the world.

Other institutions designed to bolster Saudi Arabia’s national R&D capabilities include a number of recently created science parks, such as the Riyadh Techno Valley, the Dhahran Techno Valley and the Prince Abdullah bin Abdulaziz Science Park, in addition to King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST), which was opened in September 2009 with a remit to focus on research.

*Tapping Local Research*
These investments in R&D have benefitted the defence industry, as demonstrated by some of the partnerships that foreign defence firms have pursued with KACST and other Saudi research organisations. For example, in December 2010 KACST and Boeing agreed to establish a decision support centre in Riyadh to carry out advanced modelling, simulation and analysis work on behalf of aerospace companies in Saudi Arabia.

In September 2014 Boeing opened a research and technology office in partnership with KAUST, with the aim of facilitating industrial collaboration at both the local and international levels. This marks an extension of Boeing’s existing partnership with KAUST, which has taken on work on six major projects in advanced materials, computer modelling, solar power applications and industrial water treatment since its inception in 2009. The new office will be staffed primarily by Saudis and will foster links with members of the KAUST Industrial Cooperation Partnership.

Lockheed Martin also signed a partnership agreement with KACST in February 2013, with the objectives of enhancing job creation and transferring technological expertise to Saudi Arabia, as well as helping the Kingdom to develop its aerospace and commercial sectors more generally. Under the terms of the agreement, Lockheed Martin will train qualified Saudis in fields related to the defence, medical and technological sectors. This partnership is also benefitting Saudi universities by granting their researchers access to Lockheed Martin’s laboratories and the chance to meet with a number of US experts. The partnership with KACST builds on existing agreements Lockheed Martin has with KAUST and Alfaisal University.

*Research Partnerships*
These agreements between defence companies and Saudi research institutions are complemented by a growing number of collaborative projects in engineering and defence-related disciplines that are being forged by leading US universities and their Saudi counterparts. For instance, KACST and the Massachusetts Institute of Technology jointly set up the centre for complex engineering systems to improve understanding of such systems and jointly conduct research.

In addition, in June 2014 KACST and Stanford University marked the successful launch of their jointly developed satellite, which is intended to carry out scientific experiments using ultraviolet radiation in space. SaudiSat-4, which was put into orbit by a Ukrainian-designed Dnepr rocket, is the 13th industrial satellite to be launched by Saudi Arabia.

This was followed by the formalisation of KACST’s research relationship with the Stanford Centre of Excellence in Aeronautics and Astronautics in August 2014. Planned collaborative projects under the six-year agreement include research by Prince Turki bin Saud, who holds a PhD in aeronautics from Stanford University and became president of KACST in February 2015, and Stanford professor Brian Cantwell into liquid rocket fuels for satellite applications.

*Foreign Partners*

*The large international defence contractors active in Saudi Arabia have come to appreciate that it is in their interest to facilitate knowledge transfer and help build up the Kingdom’s aerospace and defence sector. “We wish to align ourselves with Saudi Arabia’s national objectives,” Carr explained to OBG. “This means creating jobs, wealth and paying taxes in Saudi Arabia, which is why training, onshore manufacturing and onshore repair form our strategy.”*
Under this strategy, BAE Systems started servicing Typhoon aircraft for the RSAF in Saudi Arabia in 2009. In 2014 the Advanced Electronics Company (AEC), a joint venture (JV) established by BAE Systems under the Economic Offset Programme (EOP), became the first approved Typhoon avionics repair agent outside Europe. The company is now an approved supplier to BAE Systems for two avionics boxes on the Typhoon aircraft, and over the next three years it plans to work with BAE Systems and various other original equipment manufacturers, including Rockwell Collins Deutschland, to transfer the repair capability for a further 35 avionic boxes to Saudi Arabia. This is expected to create more than 120 highly skilled technical jobs for Saudi nationals. Eventually, Carr’s ambition is to be able to support the repair of other countries’ aircraft in the Kingdom too. “The establishment of local manufacturing and in-country maintenance and repair capabilities has been growing in importance given the increasing instability in the region,” Ghassan A Al Shibl, president and CEO of AEC, told OBG.

*National Aerospace Champions*
The progress Saudi Arabia has made so far in defence industrialisation is exemplified by its clutch of respected national defence companies, which are mostly the products of JVs with foreign contractors under the EOP.

In addition to AEC, which specialises in modern electronics manufacturing, system integration and repair and maintenance services, other national aerospace companies include Alsalam Aircraft Company, which offers aircraft maintenance, modification and technical support services; Aircraft Accessories and Components, which overhauls mechanical, hydraulic, pneumatic, electrical and fuel system components found on aircraft; and the Middle East Propulsion Company, which performs maintenance, repair and operations on propulsion systems.

Alsalam, which was established in 1988 through a JV between Boeing, Saudi Arabian Airlines, Saudi Advanced Industries Corporation, Gulf Investment Corporation and National Investment Corporation, now employs 3500 people, 55% of whom are Saudi nationals. The company primarily services military aircraft, but in recent years has spread into civilian areas, signing maintenance contracts with Saudi Aramco for its C-130 transport planes and Air Atlanta Icelandic for its Boeing 747 aircraft. Alsalam’s major military contract wins include a $145.2m, five-year deal signed in August 2011 with the RSAF for maintenance of its C-130 transport fleet and a $378.4m deal for maintaining the RSAF’s F-15 fighters. Since then, the company has further expanded into the manufacturing of wings for the RSAF’s Boeing F-15S Eagle fighters and upgrading these aircraft to F-15SA standard.

In the field of drone technology, KACST announced in 2013 that it had produced 38 drones named Saker 2, Saker 3 and Saker 4. Abdullah Al Hussan, supervisor of the National Centre for Aviation Technology at KACST, said that these aircraft were manufactured from a combination of fibreglass and carbon fibre and contained logarithmic programmes to enable the aircraft to adapt to changing environmental conditions while flying. The Saker 2 is a medium-sized aircraft designed to carry photography and monitoring equipment with a range of 150 km (extendable to 250 km) and the ability to fly for eight hours at a speed of 120 km per hour and at an altitude of 5000 metres. The Saker 3 is a short-range aircraft made wholly of carbon fibre that weighs just 4.5 kg. It can be launched by hand and can travel 50 km per hour at an altitude of 1000 metres. The larger Saker 4 weighs 25 kg, can carry a load of 5 kg and has a maximum speed of 120 km per hour flying at an altitude of 5000 metres.

*Ground Offensive*
Ground systems-focused Saudi defence companies include the Abdallah Al Faris Company for Heavy Industries and Armoured Vehicles and Heavy Equipment Factory, both of which manufacture armoured vehicles, and International Systems Engineering, which offers clients a range of systems engineering, IT and information-based services.

Abdallah Al Faris Company for Heavy Industries is responsible for Saudi Arabia’s first indigenously manufactured armoured infantry fighting vehicle, the eight-wheeled Al Fahd, in addition to the Al Faris 8-400 armoured personnel carrier used by Saudi land forces. The Al Fahd comes in two versions, the AF-40-8-1 armoured personnel carrier and the AF-40-8-2 armoured fighting and reconnaissance vehicle, with the MNG reported to be one of its users.

Meanwhile, the Armoured Vehicles and Heavy Equipment Factory, a subsidiary of Military Industries Corporation, produces the 4x4 light armoured Al Shibl 1 and 2-type vehicles. These are used by the Kingdom’s elite special operations unit, Battalion 85.

*Training*
Beyond helping to create domestic defence companies under the EOP, foreign defence firms also have an important role to play in the Kingdom’s defence by training their own Saudi staff as well as military personnel. “Approaching 70% of our 5300-strong workforce are Saudi nationals, therefore training and development is a huge focus for the company,” Carr told OBG. One of the challenges identified by Carr is English language ability. This is important in order for Saudi employees to be able to participate in the overseas training and apprenticeship programmes offered by the company. Therefore, English language and specialist technical English courses constitute a significant part of the training given to BAE Systems’ local staff, as is the case with other large defence contractors that are active in the Kingdom.

To improve the effectiveness of training, some defence firms have started experimenting with different teaching styles. For example, one defence contractor involved in training the MNG told OBG that his firm had cut back on the use of PowerPoint presentations in training in favour of group discussions, which they had found to be more culturally effective.

*Outlook*
With Saudi Arabia likely to sustain its high levels of investment in defence and security, the Kingdom will continue to be an attractive and competitive market for international companies. Meanwhile, the government’s determination to advance the country’s defence industrialisation and the modernisation of its forces’ equipment means that partnerships with Saudi organisations – be they universities or local defence companies – are likely to become an increasingly common feature of the defence landscape.

*Al Shibl 1*

Light armored vehicle 4 X 4





*Specifications*

• Armored hull, made of high hardness steel and designed to provide protection from all
sides against light weapons caliber 7.62 mm built on commercial chassis

• Armored glass fitted to the vehicle provides the same protection level

• Remote control weapon station for different machine guns or

• Multi weapon ring mount (7.62mm, 12.7mm, 40mm)

• Firing ports in both sides & in the rear

• Wheels are fitted with run flat system .



Crews
3 persons

Combat weight
3600 kg

Pay load
600 kg

Maximum speed
120 km/h

Engine power
221 hp

Engine torque
387 Nm

*Dimensions:*

Length
3940 mm

Width
1760 mm

Height w/o Gun amount
2510/1860 mm

Wheel base
2310 mm

Ground Clearance
328 mm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Pakistan

The SC said:


> Oil: US$164.1 billion


I am envious of KSA.* 200 million* Pakistanis work and export for *8 years* is equal to the *money* that KSA makes from oil exports with the *effort* it takes to make a good cup of tea.

That's something. They call that luck !


----------



## The SC

*OPINION: Saudi defense industry is a national priority *




Deputy Crown Prince, Second Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Defense Muhammad bin Salman Al Saud (L) of Saudi arrives to attend the G20 Summit in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, China, September 4, 2016. (Reuters)


  By Samar Fatany  Saudi Gazette Saturday, 31 December 2016

The Sultanate of Oman’s decision to join the Saudi-led anti- terrorism coalition is a welcome development and a major boost to the 40-nation Islamic Military Alliance created on Dec. 15, 2015 to enhance regional security. ISIS, Al-Qaeda and affiliates continue to take advantage of the fragile political and security climate across the region to gain more influence and territorial control. Major General Mansour Al-Turki, an Interior Ministry spokesperson, recently told reporters that more than 2,000 Saudis are currently fighting in the ranks of terrorists abroad and that over 70 percent of them are stationed in Syria. The report is an alarming reminder of the urgent need for military preparedness to combat the threat of terrorism within Saudi Arabia and abroad.

Deputy Crown Prince Muhammad Bin Salman, second deputy premier and minister of defense, stated that Saudi Vision 2030 includes plans to boost the military industry and to raise the level of security services within the Saudi army. He stated that the Kingdom would be restructuring many military deals to be linked to Saudi manufacturing.

He also added, that the Kingdom is in the process of establishing a holding company for military industries. He said, “It will be later in the Saudi market, also for ‘transparency’, so a citizen can know the military deals, the company’s performance, sales, deals and industries very clearly.” Developing a strong Saudi defense industry is a national priority.

*Foreign military assistance *
In line with the new vision and the alarming threat of terrorism, seeking military cooperation with major industrial powers is critical to prevent dangerous situations. The drive for self-dependency and the setting up of our own parameters of defense is a step in the right direction. It is time we build our own defense mechanisms. For years, we have been entirely dependent on foreign military assistance and that has weakened our status in the global community and has allowed many to take advantage of our vulnerability. The new vision opens doors for us to import and develop our own indigenous technology to suit our needs and environment.

The official visit of the high-level delegation of the Italian frigate Nave Carabiniere on Dec. 28 to the Jeddah Chamber of Commerce and Industry presented an opportunity for our business community to view state-of-the-art naval ships and products. The commanding officer Francesco Pagnotta explained that the purpose of the visit was to foster cooperation and to demonstrate the newest and most advanced navy projects that are not only for military purposes but also for civilian tasks that include providing power and water supply, humanitarian assistance, hospital services and logistic support with medical care capacity.

Members of the delegation included ship building business leaders who offered services to provide technology transfer of the latest naval ships and electronic warfare and defense equipment. They shared their expertise in surveillance and cyber intelligence systems with the aim of deterring the threat of terrorists or other illegal activities.

Our region must work on a strategy for the efficient transfer of military technology and the creation of policies to foster relations to build partners and not remain recipients in the evolution of technology. If we do not develop our military mechanism and spend wisely on defense, we will be easy prey for warmongers and terrorist organizations.

Saudi Arabia and the Islamic military alliance have an important task ahead not only to train their armed forces, but also to develop a stronger military industry with advanced weapons to defend Muslim territories. The Middle East can no longer afford to be at the mercy of the superpowers that control the sales of arms and exercise their hegemony over our region.

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...defense-industry-is-a-national-priority-.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

The Al-Masmak or Nyoka Mk2 is an APC armoured vehicle personnel carrier in the category of MRAP family. The vehicle is designed and manufactured by the SAUDI GROUPS based in Saudi Arabia. In 2011, SAUDI GROUPS has unveiled its Mines Resistant Armored Personnel Carrier (MRAPC) called AL-MASMAK. SAUDI GROUPS is a private Saudi Arabian company specialized on military and security systems that produces AL-KASER, AL-MANSOUR, AL-NAIF and AL-FAISAL armored personnel carriers (APC) in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia as well as other GCCC and Middle Eastern Countries with more than 300 APC's currently in use by government entities. At AAD 2012, Africa Aerospace and Defence exhibition, the Masmak was presented for the first time to the public for African market under the name “Nyoka Mk2”. During an interview made by Army Recognition at AAD 2012, Mister Mohammed Al-Mutairy, President and CEO of Saudi Groups unveils the secret of the design and the performances of the Al-Masmak. There are several types of similar vehicles in the market but the Al-Masmak offers a higher level of protection, and the vehicle has been designed based on the experience from the military and security users deployed on combat area as Afghanistan and Iraq. The Al-Masmak is a response about the new threats with a ballistic protection not only against the standard AK-47 ammunitions 7.62x39 mm but also against the 7.62x54 mm caliber used by the Russian sniper rifle Dragunov or the Russian 7.62x63 mm ammunitions. The al-Masmak is designed to be used basically as armoured vehicle personnel carrier but the vehicle can be adapted for a variety of roles. With a maximum payload of 2,000 kg, the vehicle is able to perform missions as armoured personnel carrier, battlefield ambulance, command vehicle and weapon platform up to a caliber of 25mm. According to Mister Mohammed Al-Mutairy three countries of the Middle East are showing interest for the vehicle.


*Variants *
AL-MASMAK versions include Personnel Carriers, Command & Control, Ambulance, Boarders Patrolling, Anti-Hijacking, and can be adapted to any client specific requirements.





*Technical Data*

*Armament*
The Al-Masmak is equipped with a state of the art complete protected turret mounted at the top of front hull, armed with a 12.7mm or 7.62mm machine gun including day and night aiming capabilities as well as 4 smoke grenade launchers mounted to the left side of the turret. The vehicle can be also armed with a 40mm automatic grenade launcher or a remote weapon station armed with weapons up to a 25mm caliber
*
Design and protection*
The layout of the Masmak is similar to standard APC with the engine at the front, crew are in the middle and soldiers compartment at the rear. The driver and the commander seats are on the front of the vehicle, and eight troops are carried in the rear compartment, one seated back of the driver, one in the turret, three seated on the left side and three seated on the right side of the hull, on individual seats with a full harness seat belt. The Al-Masmak is based on a monocoque hull design to increase protection against mine blast. Two large bulletproof windows are provide for the front and four small bulletproof windows on each side of the troops compartment with one individual firing port at the lower part and these provide the same degree of protection as the steel hull. The infantrymen enter and leave the Al-Masmak via a double door in the rear of the hull, which opens outwards. One single hatch is available at the rear of the top soldier’s compartment. AL-MASMAK is the first worldwide 4X4 armored personnel carrier tested (In South Africa and Saudi Arabia) up to STANAG 4569 level 4A & 4B mines resistant levels (double anti-tank mine -14 kg of TNT under the hull), (triple anti-tank mine - 21 kg of TNT under any wheel), (50 kg of TNT at 5m all-around of the vehicle) and all around ballistics protection up to STANAG 4569 level 3 (7.62 54mm API 890 m/s and 7.62 63mm AP 830 m/s). The vehicle can defeat firing of small arms 12.7mm caliber all-around.
*
Propulsion*
AL-MASMAK is motorized with a very powerful 450 HP diesel engine with a high torque of 1695 N.M and a governed speed of 2200 RPM. The vehicle is equipped with a full automatic gearbox with The Al-Masmak MRAP can reach a maximum road speed of 150 km/h and 39 HP/Ton power to weight ratio with a maximum cruising range of 700 km which can be extended to 1,200 km. AL-MASMAK capabilities include excellent maneuverability and grade ability up to 70% in forward and 60% on reverse and a 420mm ground clearance as well as up to 1 meter water fording.





*
Accessories*
AL-MASMAK can carry fully equipped nine soldiers including gunner in addition to the driver and commander (Total 11). AL-MASMAK standard specifications includes a 48,000 BTU Air-Conditioning System, 2 Extract Ventilation Ports, Central Tire Inflating System CIT, Global Positioning System GPS, Radio Integration, Engine, Crew Cabinet, Night Drive Capability, Tires Fire Extinguishing System, Siren and Strobe Lights, Towing Bars, and self-recovery Winch.

*Specifications *

*Armament*
Remote weapon station or turret with 12.7 mm machine gun

*Country users *
Ready for production
*
Designer Country*
Saudi Arabia
*
Accessories*
Air-Conditioning System, 2 Extract Ventilation Ports, Central Tire Inflating System CIT, Global Positioning System GPS, Radio Integration, Engine, Crew Cabinet, Night Drive Capability, Tires Fire Extinguishing System, Siren and Strobe Lights, Towing Bars, and self-recovery Winch.
*
Crew*
2 + 9 soldiers
*
Armor*
STANAG 4569 level 4A & 4B mines resistant levels, all around ballistics protection up to STANAG 4569 level 3
*
Weight*
13,000 kg
*Speed*
150 km/h
*
Range*
700 km (can be extended to 1,200 km)

*Dimensions*
Lenght, 5,7 m; Width, 2,6 m; Height, 2,45 m

*Details View *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

*Al Fahd Armoured Vehicle, Saudi Arabia*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

New AN-132

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Saudi UAV by PSTARI 
http://www.***************/pictures/data/3214/Saudi_UAV.jpg

Luna X 2000 unmanned aerial vehicle










Saudi Science Agency Produces UAS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

*Defence companies of Saudi Arabia*

*Abdallah Al Faris Company for Heavy Industries* 
is one of the main suppliers of arms to the Saudi Arabian Army.It has created the Al-Fahd and the Al-Faris 8-400.

*Advanced Electronics Company Limited* (*AECL*)
established in 1988. AEC is specialised in advanced electronics research and manufacturing for defense and communication among others. The goal of AEC is to create local capabilities in strategic areas like advanced manufacturing technologies, communication systems, and product support. In 2006 it signed an agreement with Acer to manufacture personal computers as part of the Saudi governments programme to make PCs affordable to its population

*Prince Sultan Advanced Technology Research Institute* (*PSATRI*)
is an independent scientific organization of the Saudi government, located in the College of Engineering[4] at King Saud University in the capital city of Riyadh, Saudi Arabia. It has a branch office located in the Business Gate[5] in addition to manufacturing lab and testing sites.
PSATRI comprises several specialized research labs:


_Communications and Networking Lab_ is involved in research, education and scholarly activities in the area of communications and networking.
_Signal and Image processing Lab_ is to provide solutions focusing on two target areas: Radar signal processing and Satellite imaging.
_Microwave, Antenna and Radar System Lab_ performs design, analysis, optimization, fabrication and characterization of miniaturized RF and microwave components and devices based on new breakthroughs in microwave theory and techniques.
_Electro-Optics Lab_ aims to engage in design, manufacturing and testing infrared and electro-optical sensors, focal plane arrays and camera systems.
_Autonomous Vehicles Lab_ aims at building indigenous capabilities in the field of unmanned autonomous systems(UAS). Current lab activities span several areas such as flight control units, communication systems, ground control systems and various payloads such as gyro stabilized platforms.
_Center for Applied Research in Electronic Warfare_ intends to provide a scientific and technological Electronic warfare capability in order to improve the degree of operational readiness and render effective and efficient support to RSAF.

*Military Industries Corporation (Saudi Arabia)*
is a state-owned enterprise in Saudi Arabia. Based in Riyadh, it runs armament factories in the nation, and develops Saudi Arabia’s military base through research and development and technology transfer.

MIC seeks to accommodate the needs and requirements of Saudi Arabia’s military sectors, acquiring technologies and building up military industries that are capable of keeping up with advancements in the Armed Forces. Its strategy includes:


Recruiting, developing and retaining a national work force. By agreement with the Ministry of Education it has awarded scholarships to 5,000 engineering students, who enter employment with the Corporation upon graduation.
Managing and developing MIC factories and plants.
Achieving integration among MIC, the military sectors and government agencies.
Cooperating with private sector entities, internally and externally, especially in the field of joint manufacturing.
Conducting research in collaboration with national and international universities and research centers; enabling technology transfer among these institutes, and establishing its own research centers.

*SELEX Galileo (Saudi Arabia)* 
is a subsidiary of defence electronics company Selex ES.[1] It was launched by the predecessor of Selex ES, SELEX Galileo, on March 15, 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*Turbines





*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The SC

*SMART nuclear reactor
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

*karem-25
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

The SC said:


> *karem-25
> *


Thats a light water reactor in Argentina. How is it "Made in KSA"?


----------



## Khafee

AmirPatriot said:


> Thats a light water reactor in Argentina. How is it "Made in KSA"?


You are right. Maybe "assembled in"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

AmirPatriot said:


> Thats a light water reactor in Argentina. How is it "Made in KSA"?


A deal was signed for the transfer of technology, this is the leading small nuclear reactor (25Me) for sea water desalination..Argentina is building one site as a prototype and it will be done in KSA too, but in numbers, just like the AN-132..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## c-dome1

in the end you will have defence industry like israel


----------



## الأعرابي

Kaptaan said:


> I am envious of KSA.* 200 million* Pakistanis work and export for *8 years* is equal to the *money* that KSA makes from oil exports with the *effort* it takes to make a good cup of tea.
> 
> That's something. They call that luck !



Umad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Arabia*
*  Alsalam builds F-15 parts  *
22 July 2013






In a major breakthrough, the Riyadh-based Alsalam Aircraft Company has made the first spare parts for the F-15 jet fighters, the company announced here Sunday.
“This is the first time an aviation project of this scale has been established in the Kingdom and we anticipate this will set the stage for additional assembly and manufacturing work that continues to provide high technology jobs for Saudi nationals,” Mohammed N. Fallatah, Alsalam’s president and CEO, said.
Alsalam company has entered a new phase in the company’s 25-year history with their first manufactured component loaded onto Boeing’s F-15 strike fighter.
On July 1 , Alsalam provided the easier explanation of what is to be supplied to be integrated on the RSAF’s F-15S. The delivery marks a milestone for the contract awarded by Boeing in June 2012 for Alsalam to assemble the new wings and forward fuselage sections for the conversion of the F-15S to the F-15SA configuration.
“Over the past 12 months, Alsalam has been undergoing intensive preparations for the loading of the first component piece into the assembly tooling,” Fallatah said. “This marks the transition from conventional maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) activity on commercial and military airplanes to a position of creating added value with the assembly of large aircraft components.”
*Immediately after signing the F-15SA wing and forward fuselage contract last year the company moved into action assigning a leadership team and developing the project plan that included extensive training. *
The training has been intensive both out of country and at the Alsalam facility where new classrooms were built to validate the skills in preparation for the assembly work. With the loading of the first assembly fixture this week, the company begins the process of validating the skills and training during First Article Qualification (FAQ). The FAQ is a rigorous process to ensure the subsequent shipsets of wings and forward fuselages are all built to the detailed specifications and all the components are assembled correctly.
“This was part of the vision for Alsalam when the company was established 25 years ago and, as the company is able to demonstrate world-class performance we will be able to add more high-value work content to our portfolio of capabilities,” Fallatah added.
Alsalam has achieved a Saudization rate of 56 percent and seeks to increase this rate as new contracts are awarded. The target for new programs is set at no less than 60 percent Saudis.
When it comes to aircraft maintenance, modification and technical support in the Middle East, Alsalam Aircraft Company is the pioneer in the industry.
It offers comprehensive services for commercial, corporate, VIP, and military customers worldwide. Its expertise covers civil aircraft maintenance, military aircraft maintenance, programmed depot maintenance (PDM), technical support programs (TSP), manufacturing and assembly, and VIP interior completions in addition to specialized aviation training.
Alsalam is a certified and approved repair station by major aviation authorities locally and internationally as a Part 145 Organization. It is also the only designated warranty center for Boeing Business Jets (BBJ) in the Middle East and North Africa region.

http://www.arabnews.com/news/458786

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Al Salam’s F-15SR program*

F-15 SA Front fuselage






F-15 SA _wings_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*Turkish Aselsan Partners with Saudi Enterprise*

ANKARA, Turkey — Turkish military electronics specialist Aselsan, has signed a partnership agreement with a Saudi enterprise to cooperate on a joint venture.

State-controlled Aselsan, the country's biggest defense firm, signed the deal with TAQNIA Defense and Security Technologies of Saudi Arabia (DST) with the aim of founding a joint venture company that would work in military electronics.

Aselsan officials said the new venture will build a factory in Saudi Arabia on the idea to create “a most advanced technological base.”

Officials said that the main areas of technological cooperation will focus on radars, electronic warfare suites and electro-optical technology.

“The joint venture will design, develop and manufacture hardware and software with a view to selling them to the Saudi and Gulf markets,” one Aselsan official said.

Aselsan and DST each will hold a 50 percent stake in the joint venture.

Turkey’s chief procurement official, Ismail Demir, said: “This agreement will significantly contribute to the two countries’ partnership in defense, economic cooperation and investment.”

In September 2013, Turkey and Saudi Arabia ratified a defense industry cooperation agreement.

The agreement aims to increase cooperation in the defense industry by improving the industry capabilities of both countries through more effective collaboration on the development, production and procurement of goods and services in the defense industry and the related technical and logistical support fields.

The agreement is for five years and can be extended automatically for successive one-year periods.

In 2012, the Turkish parliament also approved a deal with Saudi Arabia regarding cooperation in training military personnel.

Industry experts in Ankara said defense industry deals between Turkey and Saudi Arabia could facilitate Turkey’s future exports of naval vessels, assault boats, armored vehicles and unmanned aerial vehicles to Saudi Arabia. The Arab kingdom also has shown an interest in the Altay, Turkey’s first indigenous new-generation battle tank now in the prototype production and testing stage.

http://www.defensenews.com/story/de...h-aselsan-partners-saudi-enterprise/80702680/

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------

S-70i Black Hawk *





*Sikorsky to explore helicopter production in Saudi Arabia*
*http://www.reuters.com/article/saudi-sikorsky-idUSL8N1622X7*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Tatra trucks*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

The *very* *vast majority* of them are not made In/ by Saudi Arabia.


----------



## The SC

2800 said:


> The *very* *vast majority* of them are not made In/ by Saudi Arabia.


Like which ones?
There is transfer of technology or reverse Engineering or both, so these products you see on this thread have been carefully chosen because of the transfer of technology, not licence production nor assembly.. and they are jut the tip of the iceberg..
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Saudi Arabia to launch a small satellite every two years *






Prince Turki said KACST is scheduled to implement its satellite program starting from 2019 through 2020, in collaboration with a team composed of experts from NASA, the German Space Agency and Stanford University.
Following the first two launches, the university will enter into its long-term program of developing MDSS small satellite systems.

He briefed the audience on efforts exerted by the Kingdom in space research over the last 30 years.

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/bus...aunch-a-small-satellite-every-two-years-.html



*



*

*DigitalGlobe and Saudi government sign joint venture on satellite imaging constellation*
February 22, 2016




DigitalGlobe Chief Executive Jeffrey R. Tarr and Abdullah Alosaimi, chief executive of Taqnia Space, sign joint venture agreement to launch a constellation of at least 6 small imaging satellites. Credit: DigitalGlobe
PARIS—Geospatial satellite imagery and services provider DigitalGlobe Inc. on Feb. 21 said it is forming a joint venture with the government of Saudi Arabia to build at least six small optical Earth observation satellites to complement DigitalGlobe’s current fleet of large, high-resolution spacecraft.

The satellites, capable of detecting objects of less than 1 meter in diameter, would be launched in 2018 and 2019 and designed for easy operation within DigitalGlobe’s existing ground infrastructure, the companies said.

The statement did not disclose the estimated cost of the constellation or detail the two parties’ financial commitment. DigitalGlobe’s partners in the venture are Taqnia Space, owned by Saudi Arabia’s Public Investment Fund; and the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST), which is already a DigitalGlobe Direct Access Partner receiving imagery directly from DigitalGlobe satellites.

Westminster, Colorado-based DigitalGlobe operates a fleet of large high-resolution satellites whose imagery is sold worldwide. The company’s principal customer is the U.S. government, through a large contract renewal yearly, with the U.S. National Geospatial-Intelligence Agency.

DigitalGlobe officials have said they would be ordering replacements for their WorldView-1 and WorldView-2 satellites in 2017-2018 but would spend far less on them than what the company paid for the predecessor spacecraft.

DigitalGlobe has not indicated whether the new-generation satellites would be smaller and operate with a constellation-type architecture, which would reduce the time between fly-overs of a given target area; or would retain the higher-resolution capability more associated with larger satellites.

The company’s current WorldView-3 and coming WorldView-4 satellites are capable of detecting objects as small as 30 centimeters in diameter. The latter satellite is scheduled for launch late this year.

The joint venture in Saudi Arabia will divide production, sales and marketing responsibility.

KACST will build, integrate and launch the satellites and will own 50 percent of their capacity over Saudi Arabia and “the surrounding region,” DigitalGlobe said, without being more specific.

DigitalGlobe will have sales responsibility for the remaining 50 percent inside the KACST region, and 100 percent of the rights to coverage of the rest of the world. The parties will share in the global revenue stream under terms that were not disclosed.

The partnership “offers DigitalGlobe customers a complementary source of data to address new use cases, while expanding the image catalog of DigitalGlobe’s Geospatial Big Data platform,” DigitalGlobe said, adding that the constellation would be “highly complementary to the next-generation satellite architecture” the company is now designing.

DigitalGlobe said its existing imagery-production capability would be used “to improve the native accuracy of the small-satellite imagery.” It was unclear whether the satellites’ “native” submetric resolution would be resampled by laying one image atop another to achieve a product with a higher-resolution appearance, or whether the company’s existing catalog of higher-resolution imagery would be used to the same end.

The announcement is the latest sign that despite the collapse in the price of the crude oil on which their economies are built, Middle Eastern nations are not scaling back their ambitions to become space-fairing nations in their own right.

Taqnia has signed an agreement with Lockheed Martin Space Systems of Sunnyvale, California, to build a satellite assembly plant on Saudi soil, with the necessary technology transfer occurring in the context of a contract under which Lockheed is building two telecommunications satellites for Riyadh-based Arabsat, a major commercial satellite fleet operator.

The United Arab Emirates, in addition to being home to mobile satellite services provider Thuraya, is investing in the Virgin Galactic small-satellite launch vehicle and space tourism company. The UAE has ordered two high-resolution optical reconnaissance satellites from Airbus Defence and Space and Thales Alenia Space of France. Morocco has made a similar order.

The UAE’s new space agency is also planning a Mars probe, to be launched in 2020, and has embarked on its own satellite Earth observation program in collaboration with Satrec Initiative of South Korea. The UAE-built KhalifaSat, with an imager capable of detecting options 70 centimeters in diameter, is scheduled for launch in 2017.

The Egyptian government has said it plans to order a civil/military telecommunications satellite in the coming weeks from French contractors and has expressed an interest in a high-resolution optical satellite reconnaissance capability as well.

“Partnering with the premier commercial satellite imaging firm will help to propel the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia to become a leader in remote sensing and satellite technology,” Taqnia Chairman and KACST President H.H. Dr. Turki Bin Saud said in a statement.

http://spacenews.com/digitalglobe-a...t-venture-on-satellite-imaging-constellation/



*Saudi Arabia to launch Satellite from China*

King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) is working to complete preparation of the components of the Saudi satellite (Saudi SAT 5B) which is locally made, in preparation for its launch, via the Chinese space rocket (Long March 2D) to support remote sensing services in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.
This came in the framework of the cooperation between the Kingdom and the Republic of the People's Republic of China in various fields, including scientific field, which also includes the establishment of a project on genetics studies.

This cooperation enhances common desire between the leaderships of the two friendly countries to push forward the bilateral relations to broad levels and turn them into a strategic partnership with wide dimensions which expressed by mutual visits over the years, including the visit of the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud to China in 2014 when he was the Kingdom's Crown Prince, Deputy Premier and Minister of Defense, where it contributed to the advancement of the level of partnership between the two countries in various fields, while President Xi Jinping of the People's Republic of China is working at the same goal during his current visit to the Kingdom.

*http://alekhbariya.net/en/node/3830*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Super Falcon

Good finally KSA going to self reliance

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## c-dome1

developed buy ksa citizens
somthing?


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Arabia will build world’s largest oil tanker fleet*






July 22, 2016

*Saudi companies Apicorp and National Shipping and are going to build the world’s largest fleet of oil tankers to support the kingdom’s plan to increase crude oil exports.*

According to Bloomberg, the Minister of Energy, Industry and Mineral Resources of Saudi Arabia Khalid al-Falih said that Saudi companies Arab Petroleum Investment Corp. (Apicorp) and National Shipping Co., known as Bahri, plan to create the world’s largest fleet of oil tankers.

According to al-Falih, Apicorp and Bahri formed a $1.5 billion investment fund in order to increase the fleet of oil tankers by 15 large tankers of the 3rd class (Very Large Crude Carrier, VLCC).

“The extra 15 large tankers will make Bahri, which owns more than 45 vessels, the world’s largest oil shipping company,” said the Saudi minister.

Saudi Arabia is one of the world’s largest oil exporters, and according to a report published by OPEC on July 12, the current rate of oil production is close to the all-time record.

State oil company Saudi Aramco, which transports about 20% of all oil cargo in the world, needs additional tankers to meet the growing demand for Saudi oil, al-Falih said.

According to Clarkson Research Services, currently, the largest owner of large tankers and supertankers is China Merchants Group, which owns 53 such vessels.

As Bloomberg reported earlier, by the results of 2015, Saudi Arabia has increased its oil exports by 4%: it exported 7.39 million barrels per day on average.

https://realrussiatoday.com/2016/07/22/saudi-arabia-will-build-worlds-largest-oil-tanker-fleet/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

The SC said:


> *Saudi Arabia will build world’s largest oil tanker fleet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 22, 2016
> 
> *Saudi companies Apicorp and National Shipping and are going to build the world’s largest fleet of oil tankers to support the kingdom’s plan to increase crude oil exports.*
> 
> According to Bloomberg, the Minister of Energy, Industry and Mineral Resources of Saudi Arabia Khalid al-Falih said that Saudi companies Arab Petroleum Investment Corp. (Apicorp) and National Shipping Co., known as Bahri, plan to create the world’s largest fleet of oil tankers.
> 
> According to al-Falih, Apicorp and Bahri formed a $1.5 billion investment fund in order to increase the fleet of oil tankers by 15 large tankers of the 3rd class (Very Large Crude Carrier, VLCC).
> 
> “The extra 15 large tankers will make Bahri, which owns more than 45 vessels, the world’s largest oil shipping company,” said the Saudi minister.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is one of the world’s largest oil exporters, and according to a report published by OPEC on July 12, the current rate of oil production is close to the all-time record.
> 
> State oil company Saudi Aramco, which transports about 20% of all oil cargo in the world, needs additional tankers to meet the growing demand for Saudi oil, al-Falih said.
> 
> According to Clarkson Research Services, currently, the largest owner of large tankers and supertankers is China Merchants Group, which owns 53 such vessels.
> 
> As Bloomberg reported earlier, by the results of 2015, Saudi Arabia has increased its oil exports by 4%: it exported 7.39 million barrels per day on average.
> 
> https://realrussiatoday.com/2016/07/22/saudi-arabia-will-build-worlds-largest-oil-tanker-fleet/


With all due respect, KSA does not have the capability to build VLCC's. These most probably will be built in S.Korea like before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Khafee said:


> With all due respect, KSA does not have the capability to build VLCC's. These most probably will be built in S.Korea like before.


Not yet but they are working on that capability and more with Italy and South Korea among others, I do not like to speculate, but KSA might have some Engineers and technicians already working with SK's ones in SK, because there are news that KSA intents to start building civilian as well as military ships of all forms and sizes and is preparing some shipyards for that as well as deep water ports!

*Hyundai Heavy seeks to build shipyard in Saudi Arabia*
http://www.hellenicshippingnews.com/hyundai-heavy-seeks-to-build-shipyard-in-saudi-arabia/

*Saudi Arabia Plans Shipbuilding Complex to Support Oil Exports*
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...s-shipbuilding-complex-to-support-oil-exports

*HHI inaugurates shipbuilding project in Saudi Arabia*
http://fairplay.ihs.com/commerce/ar...ugurates-shipbuilding-project-in-saudi-arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khafee

The SC said:


> Not yet but they are working on that capability and more with Italy and South Korea among others, I do not like to speculate, but KSA might have some Engineers and technicians already working with SK's ones in SK, because there are news that KSA intents to start building civilian as well as military ships of all forms and sizes and is preparing some shipyards for that as well as deep water ports!


I hope you are right, and I'm wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Khafee said:


> I hope you are right, and I'm wrong.


See the links I have added, the 3rd one talks about transfer of technology, it is quite convincing that KSA will start building its ships in joint ventures, but most important is the fact that Saudis will get the knowledge of shipbuilding..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## theman111

The SC said:


> See the links I have added, the 3rd one talks about transfer of technology, it is quite convincing that KSA will start building its ships in joint ventures, but most important is the fact that Saudis will get the knowledge of shipbuilding..


and who will do that forigen workers from pakistan and india?


----------



## The SC

http://madeinsaudiarabia.net/ar/index.php

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

ALBTTAR TACTICA


















SANAM Supercomputer 
With an overall computing power of 421 trillion operations per second, “SANAM” is one of the fastest computers in the world, at position 52 in the worldwide “Top500” ranking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

A JV with Ukrain and Turkey to make and develop Ballistic Missiles and cooperate in space sciences













Salman Al Hazm armoured vehicle






R&D JV with South Africa for Drones/UAV simulators





KSA participated in Chinese BEIDOU satellite navigation system






Security forces Robot MR110






Low level surveillance radar






JV with simularity company to use Artificial Intelligence in satellite pictures Analysis





*TAQNIA and Simularity Launch Breakthrough Artificial Intelligence for Satellite Image Analysis in Saudi Arabia*

Simularity Inc., a Silicon Valley based leader in Artificial Intelligence (AI), today announced a partnership with TAQNIA, the technology development company owned by the investment arm of the Saudi Arabian government.

Eng. Abdulaziz S. Aljowair, CEO of TAQNIA SERVICES Engineering and Technology Services Co., said "Our remote sensing clients need timely alerts regarding what’s happening on the ground. The increasing volume of satellite imagery data is driving the need for an AI-assisted solution. Simularity’s technology solves this problem."

Satellite constellations are now providing huge volumes of high-cadence images. Using these near-daily images, Simularity’s AI software can automatically detect and monitor unusual activities across vast amounts of terrain. It is designed to instantly compare incoming data and images to historical information about the same location or asset, using machine learning to determine if changes are unusual or predictive of problems.

“We are excited to be chosen by TAQNIA to provide our Artificial Intelligence technology to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia,” said Liz Derr, Simularity CEO. “TAQNIA’s adoption of our solution puts them at the forefront of the rapidly evolving remote sensing industry.”

About TAQNIA Services 
TAQNIA promotes technology and knowledge transfer in Saudi Arabia by partnering with leaders in industry to add strategic value to the Kingdom. TAQNIA Services is a professional organization that plays a leading role in advancing the national strategic technology development plans of Saudi Arabia.

About Simularity Inc. 
Simularity is an Artificial Intelligence software company based in Richmond, California, and is a world leader in using AI to rapidly create dynamic predictive models based on massive amounts of time series data. Simularity’s international customers in the telecommunications, healthcare, retail, and finance sectors use Simularity’s predictive analytics to model normal behavior, predict propensities, detect anomalies, and predict critical incidents before they happen. In the energy and industrial IoT sectors, Simularity’s predictive maintenance solution uses data collected from condition-based monitoring systems to provide early warnings, helping customers avoid costly machine failures. In earth observation, Simularity’s Automatic Image Anomaly Detection System (AI-ADS) has been proven to rapidly identify high priority anomalies on the ground, and can support imagery from multiple providers, at any resolution, anywhere on the planet.

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2017/01/prweb13997005.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Lamh





Shibl 2 4x4






sophie Night Vision Goggles











Avionics







Tawik _armoured fighting vehicles_






SAAB 2000 Erieye Radar






Solder's radio communication

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

3 types of missile engines: (787lbf), (Jatcat), (Jetcat)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Captot-E Saudi participation






SAt B5















Sabic and Hyundai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

GBU











Intelligent bombs electronics









Aviation spare parts made in KSA





Radar srap

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

مفاعل سمارت النووي سعودي يبلغ طاقته 100 ميغاوات لا يحتاج الى الماء لتبريد يحتاج الى الهواء فقط لتبريد قليل التكلفه خمس تكاليف المفاعل الكبير

وزير الطاقه السعودي خالد الفالح يشاهد مفاعل SMART النووي الذي يصنع محليا في جناح السعودية في مؤتمر القمة العالمية لطاقة المستقبل #*رؤية* 2030












مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية وبمشاركة مدينة الملك عبدالله لطاقة الذرية يطلقان مشروع لانشاء أول #*مفاعل_نووي* في السعودية





Tiqnya and Aselsan



TiQ

sekeer 400

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

Military grade speed boats

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

UAVs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Aselsan and rocketsan JV with KSA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Low power Research Reactor (LPRR)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@The SC 

Brother, thank you for creating this excellent thread. Much needed.

@Gasoline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ahlan wa Sahlan..
Indeed, I started this thread because too many people were criticizing KSA in particular, the GCC and the Arabs in general and accusing KSA of being a backward oil rich country, and doing nothing about it.. Hence, one can clearly see that there is much ignorance about the GCC and the Arab world in General and the new political, economical and industrial dynamics taking shape through a momentum..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

7F.05 Turbine




===================================================





6-5000F










2000E









=========================================================
Over the past two years, GEMTEC has also evolved as a strong supporter of the Saudi SME sector. In 2014, 12 percent of components for the gas turbines being manufactured at GEMTEC were supplied by local SMEs. These included base plates, battery compartments, batteries and small machine parts. In 2015, the contribution of Saudi SMEs to GEMTEC increased to 21 percent with an even wider spectrum of ‘Made in Saudi’ products such as inlet ducts, exhaust stacks and control compartments.

https://menaherald.com/en/economy/e...l-manufacturing-delivery-made-saudi-turbines/

=======================================================================
Saudi Strategic Reserve Project.. the biggest in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sargon of Akkad



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Sarab* is a small radar easily mounted on a vehicle and difficult to be discovered by electronic support devices. It can freely pick up small targets whether they are on ground, in water, or space. It offers two dimensions, giving the domain and the direction of the target. Covering a complete 360 degrees angle, it can operate up to an altitude of 10,000 feet. Sarab operates in different weather conditions to monitor small objects, and is used in continuous airspace monitoring operations at low altitudes, whether in mountainous, coastal or even desert regions. It can be used on land and coastline borders surveillance, and is an efficient system in surveillance operations that require extraordinary fast presence. Also, SARAB could be used as a gap filler


*Nitaq*





Nitaq is a Digital Electronic Warfare (EW) Receiver system capable of detecting and analyzing radar pulses. The current system is a single channel receiver that operates in two modes Instantaneous Situational Awareness (ISA) and Stepped Situation awareness (SSA). The data can be stored at the full data rate of the system for post processing.

*ANMAT*




ANMAT program focuses on the establishment of a modeling and simulation (M&S) capability in ASED. The program consists of multiple M&S facility developments in the domain of radar, infra-red (IR) and electronic warfare (EW). The Anmat project focused on the development of three facilities: expansion of ANMAT, Hardware Interface (HI) and an EW T&E analysis tool. ANMAT Expansion ANMAT is an M&S facility that enables scalable distributed simulation on a parameter level of radar and electronic warfare systems. The facility has two primary components namely the architecture and the simulation models. Hardware Interface (HI) A HI simulation comprises of a software simulation combined with hardware that enables the interfacing of the software simulated system to other real world systems such as a radar or EW receiver. EW T&E Analysis Tool when performing field experiments the need arises to capture, visualize and analyze data from multiple real world systems.

*Qeyas*
*



*
This project is in the final phase for testing and evaluation with end users. It is a mobile system that measures radar cross-section (RCS) of moving space or maritime fighters. The Qeyas system will perform measurements under dynamic conditions. It also identifies the type of the plane engine by analyzing dif¬ferent signal operations. The system characteristically operates on a wide frequency domain and can be easily moved to carry out in-field tests. Qeyas is equipped with optical cameras to track the target. The system is used to create RCS database for moving targets or maritime fhiters. It can be used to identify the effi¬ciency of methods of electronic tricks and deceptions

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Space 4.0





Meeya a Saudi-Malaysia JV










Sabic participatee in 1st 3D tech car















Test tunnel















Anechoic chamber















Special mission vehicles





Ans its electronics and communications components

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

To make civilian and military ships





Gears for military technologies development






Saudi made:١- 3.5kN (787lbt TR50) ٢- (97 daN) TR10 ٣- (230 daN) TR40





3.5kN (787lbt TR50)





Same power as the one for the SOM..3.5 KN










AN-132





AN-148





AN-178

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Components for satellites and highly productive satellites











Malaysia announces plans to train Saudi Navy personnel on submarine warfare












ALR-56C RWR










Saudi scientists and inventors






Watches made in KSA














































Shaheen2 (Pakistan) BBCakistan has moved some nuclear capable 2500 km range Shaheen2 BM to KSA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Situational awareness















UAV control system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

1st Saudi Solar car












Robot firefighter that moves up the ladders







Biggest Hydrogen production plant in the world












First Arab atomic and particles accelerator made in KSA











Sabic car

















Titanium production
















Biggest Oil pipeline production complex with with more than 100 000 tons per year





Sabic starts the "International Rubber Plant" that will help attract and open the doors to international Car and other vehicle manufacturers


----------



## The SC

Saudi Electric Generators made by AlKharif company











First made in KSA Antonov and Blackhawk by the first quarter of 2019
















Inauguration of the production line for SAQR 1,2,3 and 4 for military and civilian use

King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) recently produced three types of drones (pilotless planes), the first of their kind in the Kingdom, announced Khalid bin Abdullah Al-Husan, superviser of the National Center for Aviation Technology (NCAT) at KACST.
The air drones, code-named Saqr 2, 3 and 4, are made of carbon and fiberglass and are characterized as light and durable to evade detection of radar and reconnaissance equipment, he explained.
The drones can be programmed from a ground-based control room, he added.
The newly created devices contain automatic control units, as well as logarithms programs, which can deal with and adapt to different wind speeds and temperatures, engine combustion, emergency landing or climb, or deviation from flight path, Al-Husan said.
The drones also contain communication devices and an operation room, where images and videos can be directly passed on to the control room, he noted.
Through the programming mechanism, the drones’ path or targets can be determined, including mountains, farms, waters and valleys, in addition to moving targets such as vehicles, trains or a mass movement of humans.
The superviser highlighted that the drones are automatically operational and programmed in advance. They only need a flight engineer who could monitor the devices and sensors on board from the ground control room.
In case of a malfunction or breakdown, the flight engineer has several options to choose from, including opting for emergency landing or returning the drone to the ground control room, Al-Husan said.
He explored the features of each type of drone in terms of speed, flight durability, weight and load capacity.
The drones will be used in cases of natural or environmental disasters, aerial photography, remote sensing and exploration, agriculture, border control and rescue operations, he pointed out.

http://www.arabnews.com/news/467431






The $200 billion US-KSA economics joint venture will benefit Saudi Arabia Job market with millions of indirect jobs..






Astor 3 SA Airborne Electronic Warfare pod..






Saudi space research institute











Made in KSA Solar panel cleaning robot










Soon jet engine manufacturing in KSA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

SalmanSat an educational satellite to be launched in 2017











Aramco intelligent robot





Saudi data transfer technology 200 times faster than WIFI











Aramco 3500 tons sea platform






The CHs made in KSA in a JV with China for local use and regional export

* And this is just the tip of the iceberg..*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fledgingwings

Saudi arabia is making progress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Fledgingwings said:


> Saudi arabia is making progress


Small steps in some fields and big steps in others, slowly and surely KSA is getting there.. progress starts to show clearly and what is coming according to the started and planed projects, is quite huge..


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

AN-132 first flight

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Incog_nito

The SC said:


> *SMART nuclear reactor
> *



KSA and other Muslim countries should invest in Thorium based reactors.


----------



## The SC

Oxair Online said:


> KSA and other Muslim countries should invest in Thorium based reactors.


I've read articles saying they were exploring Thorium possibilities..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

The SC said:


> Soon jet engine manufacturing in KSA


----------



## The SC

SOHEIL said:


>


They are already making Drone engines and missile engine, turbines too, so it is a logical step since they have access to most world technologies and have many new Saudi Phd Engineers formed in some of the best Universities and at home.., so it is not a big surprise, like when Iran makes a jet engine on its own.. Although we don't know what kind of jet engines the Saudis are going to make, but most likely based on some American or European modern ones..


----------



## The SC

G3










G36k










mp5k

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

F-16 electronic components for export















C5i JV with Thales and Rytheon





Oil Tankers and their engines





Typhoon electronics repair










Chemicals export to the US





mine detector robot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hossiiee

The SC said:


> Small steps in some fields and big steps in others, slowly and surely KSA is getting there.. progress starts to show clearly and what is coming according to the started and planed projects, is quite huge..



I really like the 2030 vision of Saudi Arabia.. It seems they are making really good progress. I heard about a year ago that Saudi Arabia would help Morocco setting up a local military industry as well.. Do you have any info regarding that project ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Hossiiee said:


> I really like the 2030 vision of Saudi Arabia.. It seems they are making really good progress. I heard about a year ago that Saudi Arabia would help Morocco setting up a local military industry as well.. Do you have any info regarding that project ?


The only info I have is a $20 billion support package for the economy and for setting up a local military industry..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hossiiee said:


> I really like the 2030 vision of Saudi Arabia.. It seems they are making really good progress. I heard about a year ago that Saudi Arabia would help Morocco setting up a local military industry as well.. Do you have any info regarding that project ?





The SC said:


> The only info I have is a $20 billion support package for the economy and for setting up a local military industry..



Also cooperation between Saudi Arabian and Moroccan universities. Saudi Arabian firms are also helping spread solar power in Morocco.

KSA-Morocco have close ties and brotherly and sisterly historical ties so we can surely expect more cooperation on all fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

very good indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Great production but can't forget

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

By the way completely suprised that Saudia exports "Titanium" quite a valuable source

*Almarai* and *Saudi Aramco* , example for whole muslim world how corporations can be run effectively and successfully.

Quite few major Saudi Cororations that do lot of good beind the scenes






Congrats from Pakistan on the Transfer of tech for transport plane looks very mipressive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

مشروع تصنيع معدن التيتانيوم في السعودية

احد صناعة الاساسية في صناعة الطيران (معدن التيتانيوم)







نبذا عن معدن التيتانيوم :






التيتانيوم لديه كثافة عالية مما يؤدي إلى قوة الشد الكبيرة ومقاومة عالية للتآكل، ومقاومة التعب، وارتفاع مقاومة التشقق، والقدرة على تحمل درجات الحرارة معتدلة عالية، تستخدم سبائك التيتانيوم في الطائرات والمدرعات والطلاء، ويستخدم في السفن البحرية وسفن فضائية وصواريخ. للحصول على التطبيقات سبائك التيتانيوم مع الالومنيوم، والفاناديوم، والعناصر الأخرى لمجموعة متنوعة من المكونات بما في ذلك أجزاء الهيكلية الحرجة، في جدران النار، والهبوط، والعادم القنوات (الهليكوبتر)، والأنظمة الهيدروليكية. في الحقيقة، يستخدم التيتانيوم في إنتاج محركات الطائرات والإطارات. وريال - 71 "البلاكبيرد" كانت واحداة من أول طائرات المستفيدة واسعة من التيتانيوم ضمن هيكلها، مما يمهد الطريق لبه استخدامها في الحديث الطائرات العسكرية والتجارية. ويستخدم ما يقدر بنحو 59 طن متري في طائرة بوينغ 777، في 45 بوينغ 747، و 18 في 32 طائرة بوينغ 737، وفي طائرات إيرباص A340، في 18 ايرباص A330، و 12 في ايرباص A320. ويجوز للطائرة ايرباص A380 استخدام 146 طن متري، بما في ذلك نحو 26 ألف طن في محركات في تطبيقات المحرك، يتم استخدام التيتانيوم عن الدوارات، وشفرات الضاغط، ومكونات النظام الهيدروليكي،. نظرا لمقاومته للتآكل عالية لمياه البحر، ويستخدم التيتانيوم لجعل المروحة مهاوي والتزوير ومبادلات حرارية في محطات تحلية المياه؛ في المبردات، سخان المياه المالحة لأحواض السمك، صيد الأسماك، وزعيم خط، والسكاكين الغواصين '. ويستخدم التيتانيوم لتصنيع العلب وغيرها من عناصر مراقبة المحيطات ونشر أجهزة رصد للاستخدام العلمية والعسكرية. وضعت الاتحاد السوفياتي السابق تقنيات لصنع غواصات إلى حد كبير من التيتانيوم.

بعض المعلومات عن بداية المشروع

في عام 2015 تم توقيع عقد مصنع لإنتاج معدن التيتانيوم الإسفنجي بينبع يقيمة 1.6 مليار






وفي نفس العام تم بتعاث المهندسين السعودين إلى اليابان للتدريب على تقنيات تصنيع
معدن التيتانيوم في شركة توهو تيتانيوم اليابانية






سوف يكون هناك مصنع في ينبع ومصنع في جازان

سوف يكون مصهر معدني التيتانيوم في جازان
مصنع ينبع الانتاج التيتانيوم نقي







قامت بتنفيذ المشروع شركة شيودا اليابانية






المملكة ستكون من ضمن الخمس دول عالمياً المنتجة لهذا المعدن الاستراتيجي
وهي اليابان،الولايات المتحدة ،روسيا ،الصين






سيكون المشروع 35% توهو تيتانيوم اليابانية 65% الشركة التصنيع












في 9 مارس إتمام برنامج تدريب لمدة سنتين ٦٩ مهندس وفني سعودي في شركة توهو تيتانيوم باليابان






مصنع التيتانيوم النفي سيتم تشغيله العام الحالي بمدينة ينبع الصناعية ولأول مرة في العالمين العربي والإسلامي .






زيارات م. خالد الفالح مصنع كريستال أكبر مصهر في العالم لمعدني التيتانيوم بمدينة جازان الاقتصادية













AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> By the way completely suprised that Saudia exports "Titanium" quite a valuable source



KSA is a very resource-rich country. t's not only about oil and gas. The largest gold mine in the region is also located in KSA.

One of the oldest in the world (operating since 5000 years ago)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahd_adh_Dhahab

Diamonds were discovered a few years ago too.

Overview

Mineral deposits in Saudi Arabia are widespread and of many types, ranging from gold to lightweight aggregate.

The bulk of metallic mineral resources are contained in Precambrian rocks of the Arabian shield, in the western part of the country.

Non-metallic resources are contained in both Precambrian rocks and Phanerozoic rocks that overlie the Arabian shield in the central and northern parts of the Kingdom.







The chief metallic mineral resources include:


• Gold
• Zinc
• Copper
• Tin-Tungsten



The chief non-metallic resources include:


• Phosphate
• High-grade silica sand
• Feldspar and nepheline syenite
• Kaolin
• Basalt and scoria
• Gypsum and anhydrite
• Limestone and dolomite
• Ornamental stone
• Quartz


http://www.sgs.org.sa/English/MineralResources/pages/default.aspx

More information:

http://www.azomining.com/Article.aspx?ArticleID=102

*A Kingdom of riches: Saudi Arabia looks to strike it rich with mining sector *
While Saudi Arabia remains the world's largest petroleum producer, the prospect of US shale gas eating into its dominance of the energy export market has highlighted a need for it to diversify its economy. Having already established itself in the gold market, the kingdom is now setting its sights on ruling the copper, zinc and phosphate markets.








The history of mining in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia stretches back thousands of years. The first record of it has been dated to 2100 BC, while carbon dating has shown that operations at Madh Ad Dahab mine were underway at around 1000 BC. Archaelogists have claimed that a copper mine was generating revenue for King Solomon in the 10th century BC. But despite its early rising in the development of mineral extraction, resources in Saudi Arabia have remained relatively untapped.

Controlling around a quarter of the world's reported petroleum reserves, Saudi Arabia has been under little pressure to exploit other resources it may have access to, with the ever growing global demand for oil enabling the country to get richer and richer.

However, over the past decade the globalisation of oil exploration, an increase in climate change pressure and an influx of US shale gas and oil to the market have served to slightly ease the monopoly of Saudi Arabia and its fellow OPEC members. In response to recent reports that US exports would reduce demand for Saudi oil, the kingdom announced that it would be cutting production to 400,000 barrels per day, the lowest since 2011, in order to preserve the current price of $100 per barrel.

As pressure on its oil future, which will undeniably remain lucrative even if reduced, has increased, the country has started to once again turn its focus to the range of other resources that are in plentiful supply both underground and under the sea.

The revitalisation of mining started in 1997 when the government established the Saudi Arabian Mining Company (Ma'aden) to lead private investment in the sector and was followed in 2004 with the liberalisation of mining and mineral laws to make private exploitation more attractive.

Where next for mining's dominant emerging markets?
As emerging market miners fill up the majority of the world's 40 biggest mining firms, is the term losing its relevance?

Affirmation of these acts occurred earlier this year, when Ma'aden became the first mining company from the Middle East to enter the top 40 global firms. In a brochure to investors, half of the company is now listed on the Tadawul stock exchange while the government retains the other half.

"Diversifying the national economy is a strategic goal of the country. One way to expand those non-oil activities that offer considerable potential is to invest more into the mining and mineral processing opportunities that have already been identified," the company states.

While economic pressure to reduce its reliance on its oil reserves has provided the motivation to increase mining activity, geology, the deposition of sediments and the evaporation of seawater have revealed fresh resources for exploitation.

"The geological history of the most recent 500 million years has been marked by the gradual erosion of the continental area, and the deposition of carbonate and clastic sediments in a slowly declining trough extending towards the Arabian Gulf," said the statement from Ma'aden.

*Gold mines fit for a Kingdom*
The most mature and lucrative sector of the Saudi mining industry is gold. The Mahd Ad Dahab mine produces the lion's share. First mined over 3,000 years ago, the site, located near the centre of the Arabian Shield, is estimated to have already produced over one million ounces of gold and is currently producing 100,000oz a year. In addition to gold, Ma'aden extracts around 900 tons of copper 4,000 tons of zinc and 280,000oz of silver from the mine each year.

"Our phosphate deposits have the potential to make Saudi Arabia one of the top five global producers."
While operations at the mine were carried out in the middle of the last century, it was thought to have been exhausted after reaching depths of 200m. However, as the company explained, technology has enabled greater exploitation: "Today, these reserves are exploited by trackless methods. Recently an additional 1.4 million ton of reserves have been indicated."

The company expects the mine to continue operating for at least another seven years on current known resources, longer if further resources are identified.

The Sukhaybarat mine is located about 250km north-west of Mahd Ad Dahab and produces around 50,000oz of gold a year. It is mined to a depth of 130m through the conventional drill and blast technique. The company expects to get another four years of production at current levels by re-profiling the current open pit. While the current site has a limited lifetime, Ma'aden has identified a number of nearby locations. Bulgah, 65km to the south-west, has been identified as having 30 million tons and is delivering at a rate of one gram of gold per ton.

*Industrial materials and joint ventures*
In addition to gold, the kingdom is also extracting large amounts of industrial materials, with annual output of around 3,600 tons of zinc and 1,000 tons of copper. While the majority of the resources are extracted from the site at Mahd Ad Dahab, Ma'aden is also developing operations at its Al Amar mine where zinc and copper concentrate are extracted and sold to third parties for smelting.

To further develop copper mining in Saudi Arabia, Ma'aden recently formed a joint venture with Barrick Gold to operate the Jabal Sayid copper mine. Expected to become operational in early 2015, the mine is forecast to deliver 100-130 million ton of copper in each of its first five years of operation and continue for a further ten years with an overall expected output of 1.4 billion pounds.

Wines & mines – novel engineering harmonises two key Chilean industries
Bespoke steel and aluminium domes constructed by engineering company Geometrica are helping to settle age-old disputes.

Through a $10.8bn joint venture with Alcoa, the company has developed the world's largest vertically integrated aluminium complex. At Al Baitha in north-eastern Saudi Arabia the JV is extracting bauxite at an expected rate of 4 million tons per year. The refinery, smelter and rolling mill to process the material are located in Ras Al Khair and are expected to produce 1.8 million tons per year. Production at the plant started on 1 September this year.

*A global force in the phosphate market*
The most promising prospect for the future of Saud Arabia and Ma'aden is phosphate. Highlighting its potential, the Saudi Geological Survey said: "Our phosphate deposits have the potential to make Saudi Arabia one of the top five global producers of phosphate." Through its subsidiary Ma'aden Phosphate Company, it is extracting 11.6 million tons per year at the 50km Al Jalamid site, which is also producing an estimated 5 million tons a year of flotation concentrate.

To support the site, the company has invested significant amounts in infrastructure, including a power plant, water treatment facilities. The company has also invested in road and rail to enable transportation to the processing plant in Ras Al Khair that consist of a phosphoric acid, sulphuric acid and ammonia plant. At full capacity, the operation will produce around 3 million tons per year of granular Diammonium Phosphate and around 400,000 tons of excess ammonia.

To further develop its phosphate operations Ma'aden is in the process of developing seven large plants in Wa'ad Al Shammal. Once completed, the ambitious project is expected to produce around 16 million tons a year of product including phosphate concentrate, sulphuric acid, phosphoric acid and sodium tripolyphosphate.

Saudi Arabia's history of mining may have started to bolster the coffers of King Solomon, but it has lain almost dormant for the thousands of years that have passed since. Granted a new lease of life from fears over the country's dominance of the oil market eroding and blessed by geological changes, Ma'aden, its investors and the established industry players it has partnered with look set to play a major role in the global mineral market.

http://www.mining-technology.com/fe...to-strike-it-rich-with-mining-sector-4382267/

KSA even has uranium deposists:

https://infcis.iaea.org/udepo/UDEPOMain.asp?Region=The World&Country=Saudi Arabia&Type=All&Status=All&Order=1&DepositID=&DepositName=&RPage=1&Page=1&RightP=CountryReport



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> By the way completely suprised that Saudia exports "Titanium" quite a valuable source
> 
> *Almarai* and *Saudi Aramco* , example for whole muslim world how corporations can be run effectively and successfully.
> 
> Quite few major Saudi Cororations that do lot of good beind the scenes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats from Pakistan on the Transfer of tech for transport plane looks very mipressive



Much appreciated dear. Let us hope that we will soon witness Saudi Arabian-Pakistani cooperations reaching new heights on all important fronts. This is much needed.



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Great production but can't forget



Speaking about Almarai:






1.2 million views.






@The SC

Speaking about the Saudi Vision 2030.

A link to Saudi Vision website.

http://vision2030.gov.sa/en

All details in full here as well:

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/pe.../Full-text-of-Saudi-Arabia-s-Vision-2030.html

Information here as well: (short overview)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudi_Vision_2030

Link to official Twitter that is updated daily:

https://twitter.com/saudivision2030?lang=ar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Pressure tanks, distillation towers, heat exchangers, furnaces and high and low pressure pipes for the oil, gas and petrochemical industries. Among the specialties of the company are the manufacturing of complete units and main components of desalination plants and power generation

Saudi heavy industries

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KediKesenFare3

What's that?


----------



## The SC

*سعوديون يقدِّمون أول منصة "بلوك تشين" عامة في العالم العربي*
*Blockchain
*
*



*

*تمكَّن المهندس محمد السهلي وشركاؤه من تقديم أول منصة "بلوك تشين" عامة في العالم العربي، كأول لغة برمجة عربية للعقود الذكية في العالم عن طريق تطوير ما يسمى بالتطبيقات الموزعة والعقود الذكية ذاتية التنفيذ.

وأنشأت أرابين-تشين تكنولوجي "السلسلة العربية للتقنية" أول منصة "بلوك تشين" عامة لا مركزية في الوطن العربي، مواكبة بذلك تنبؤات الخبراء بخصوص الظواهر التقنية الحديثة التي ستعيد صياغة العديد من المفاهيم والتعاملات في شتى المجالات كالاقتصاد والطاقة والرعاية الطبية والتعليم والخدمات الحكومية والمصرفية وغيرها الكثير.

وتتيح تقنية الـ"بلوك تيشن" أو السجلات الموزعة للكثير من التطبيقات أن تكون أكثر أمانًا وشفافية وتضاعف من سرعة المعالجة للمعاملات اليومية، وتزيل الكثير من الحواجز لزيادة كفاءة الخدمة المقدمة، وتسهيل عملية الرقابة ومتابعة جودتها.

يُذكر أنَّ "أرابين-تشين" ستطرح أول لغة برمجة عربية لبرمجة العقود الذكية على منصتها، وستطرح أيضًا أول تطبيق يسمح لغير المبرمجين بالدخول لعالم الـ"بلوك تيشن" من دون عناء تعلم البرمجة بطريقة احترافية.

https://sabq.org/سعوديون-يقدمون-أول-منصة-بلوك-تشين-عامة-في-العالم-العربي

A blockchain facilitates secure online transactions.[33] A blockchain is a decentralized digital ledger that records transactions across many computers in such a way that the registered transactions cannot be altered retroactively.[34][1] This allows the participants to verify and audit transactions in an inexpensive manner.[35] They are authenticated by mass collaboration powered by collective self-interests.[36] The result is a robust workflow where participants' uncertainty regarding data security is marginal. The use of a blockchain removes the characteristic of infinite reproducibility from a digital asset. It confirms that each unit of value was transferred only once, solving the long-standing problem of double spending. Blockchains have been described as a value-exchange protocol.[24] This blockchain-based exchange of value can be completed more quickly, more safely and more cheaply than with traditional systems.[37] A blockchain can assign title rights because it provides a record that compels offer and acceptance.[1] From the technical point of view a blockchain is a hashchain inside another hashchain.[38]


A blockchain database consists of two kinds of records: transactions and blocks.[1] Blocks hold batches of valid transactions that are hashed and encoded into a Merkle tree.[1] Each block includes the hash of the prior block in the blockchain, linking the two. Variants of this format were used previously, for example in Git, and it is not by itself sufficient to qualify as a blockchain.[39] The linked blocks form a chain.[1] This iterative process confirms the integrity of the previous block, all the way back to the original genesis block.[40] Some blockchains create a new block as frequently as every five seconds.[41] As blockchains age they are said to grow in height.

 
Sometimes separate blocks can be validated concurrently, creating a temporary fork. In addition to a secure hash based history, any blockchain has a specified algorithm for scoring different versions of the history so that one with a higher value can be selected over others. Blocks which are not selected for inclusion in the chain are called orphan blocks.[40] Peers supporting the database don't have exactly the same version of the history at all times, rather they keep the highest scoring version of the database that they currently know of. Whenever a peer receives a higher scoring version (usually the old version with a single new block added) they extend or overwrite their own database and retransmit the improvement to their peers. There is never an absolute guarantee that any particular entry will remain in the best version of the history forever, but because blockchains are typically built to add the score of new blocks onto old blocks and there are incentives to only work on extending with new blocks rather than overwriting old blocks, the probability of an entry becoming superseded goes down exponentially[42] as more blocks are built on top of it, eventually becoming very low.[1][43]:ch. 08[44] For example, in a blockchain using the proof-of-work system, the chain with the most cumulative proof-of-work is always considered the valid one by the network. In practice there are a number of methods that can demonstrate a sufficient level of computation. Within a blockchain the computation is carried out redundantly rather than in the traditional segregated and parallel manner.[45]

 
The blockchain is parsed by software to extract relevant information.[46]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blockchain







*



KediKesenFare said:


> What's that?


Pressure tanks, distillation towers, heat exchangers, furnaces and high and low pressure pipes for the oil, gas and petrochemical industries. Among the specialties of the company are the manufacturing of complete units and main components of desalination plants and power generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Taqnia Aeronautics adds the Airbus 320A to its production






1- CASC CH4 
2- Airbus A320
3- BLACKHAWK S-70
4- Antonov 178
5- Antonov 124
6- Antonov 158

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XDescendantX

Oxair Online said:


> KSA and other Muslim countries should invest in Thorium based reactors.





The SC said:


> I've read articles saying they were exploring Thorium possibilities..



If I remember correctly, the U.S. created a program to R&D a Thorium reactor over a decade ago. The U.S. came to the conclusion that at the time it was too expensive and complicating to create a Thorium reactor and ultimately cancelled the program. 

I read an article 1-2 years ago that China would take on the task and at minimum they might have a Thorium reactor completed within 15 years. So if the Chinese are having a hard time in this field and they already have experience in building reactors then it will probably take us a lot longer.

On another note. Very impressive of our Saudi Arabian brothers great achievements and accomplishments. I'm proud to see an ally reaching their true potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

(80MVA) Transformer










Paperless Judicial courts





Aircraft maintenance self-sufficiency program

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

@The SC & @Sharif al-Hijaz , nice work brothers. Thanks for spotting lights on the strong development and energetic investments in civil and military industries @ KSA. It's just the beginning in a new era led by young and ambitious leaders. 






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858111517081964544

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Gasoline said:


> @The SC & @Sharif al-Hijaz , nice work brothers. Thanks for spotting lights on the strong development and energetic investments in civil and military industries @ KSA. It's just the beginning in a new era led by young and ambitious leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858111517081964544





Dude you're getting to make your own black hawks? YOU LUCKY BASTARDS! 

I am filled with envy...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Very impressive factory setup for Choppers the growth in Saudi manufacturing sectory quite impressive achievement but not suprising considering growing % of educated workforce due to free educationa and sponsored University education over 20 years - 25 years

Quite unheard of kids in Saudi society who do not attend school that is the level of dedication and effort which has been placed on Youth Education over 20-25 years and infact I saw it in 90's first hand

The Focus on centralized , formal Schools in Saudia has been an impressive sucess story and the modern generation will reap the rewards slowly as more and more industrial base grows in region

It certainly shows provided your Leadership is serious about developing Human Resource skills then you will still succeed regadless if you have Democracy or Monarchy it really depends on the "Nature" of your Leadership and sincerity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Gasoline said:


> @The SC & @Sharif al-Hijaz , nice work brothers. Thanks for spotting lights on the strong development and energetic investments in civil and military industries @ KSA. It's just the beginning in a new era led by young and ambitious leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858111517081964544






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858759717161758720

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Saudi made laser-guided bombs





========================================================

Qatar adopts a Saudi innovator's «smart helmet» and procure it for 30 thousand workers






The Higher Committee for Projects and Legacy in Qatar supported a Saudi innovator who won the third prize in the Stars of Science and Technology competition and supported the project by providing it to its employees working in the World Cup projects, which number over 30,000 workers.

"He is a student from the University of Tabuk to study for a doctorate at an American university and during his mission to participate in the Stars of Science and Technology Program in Qatar, he received approval from the University of Tabuk and his university in the United States and received their support."

He noted that he participated in the program by creating a helmet head, to protect against sun strikes, monitor the rate of drowsiness, and after receiving the first place of the jury and the third by the public vote, and return to Saudi Arabia, the Prince of Tabuk Fahd bin Sultan received and honoured him, Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, when he was visiting America congratulated him.

He pointed out that he obtained a patent for the product of the Gulf Cooperation Council, and this device is unique in the world, as the product is a helmet to monitor sleepiness, using brain signals, through reading brain signals, and analysis, to determine the level of drowsiness, Hospitals, and owners/drivers of heavy transport, and this is the fastest way to detect drowsiness, noting that he developed his innovation with the support of a Qatari institution, with half a million dollars, after the abandonment of national institutions.

He stressed that his innovation is able to measure the temperature of the sun, as well as to alert the user to the amount of water that he needs to drink, through an audio alert, in addition to alerting the user when the temperature is high, noting that the Supreme Committee for projects and heritage in Qatar, has procured it for its workers, who work in the World Cup projects and whose number exceeds 30 thousand workers.

http://www.alhayat.com/m/story/19269210#sthash.QnQzPLOH.zfMnfIvN.dpbs

(Translated)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Night-vision and Infra-red navigation system made in KSA

















First time in the Arab world..refueling of a Helicopter AS532 Cougar by Saudi Fuel Tanker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861934599718535168

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Halimi

Incredible ambition. I'd love to know where along the value chain they'd be able to make meet that 50% domestic production target.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862183992002568192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862206267674243072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862258205652594689


Halimi said:


> Incredible ambition. I'd love to know where along the value chain they'd be able to make meet that 50% domestic production target.



Yes, it is a very ambitious goal which is needed.

See the last part of post 76.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862183992002568192
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862206267674243072
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862258205652594689
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a very ambitious goal which is needed.
> 
> See the last part of post 76.


What's up with the nose of that An-132?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

AmirPatriot said:


> What's up with the nose of that An-132?



Most likely a a pitot tube

Total pressure is the pressure felt by a surface facing the airstream and is the sum of static and ram pressure. Static pressure is the pressure felt by a surface aligned with the airstream and is like the pressure reported in the weather report. Both are needed to measure the aircraft’s indicated air speed, and the static pressure measures its pressure altitude.







In subsonic flow the air ahead of the aircraft is influenced by the aircraft's pressure field, and at high angles of attack and high wing loadings this reaches out quite a bit. The pitot tube can only measure total pressure when it points into the flow direction. Ahead of the aircraft, the local flow angle increases the closer you are to the aircraft, and this increases measurement errors, because now the pitot tube sits at an oblique angle to the airflow. A longer pitot tube reaches farther out into still relatively undisturbed flow, so less compensation is needed to arrive at good values for total and static pressure. In early flight test, the pitot tube is much longer again, because the compensation factors are not yet established.











They eventually become smaller

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabi

King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) today unveiled in Riyadh the strategic drone 
program (Saqr 1) in Arabic صقر 1.
Prince Turki bin Saud bin Mohammed, President of King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST), stressed the highly advanced techniques used in this aircraft. He stated that Saqr 1 is equipped with a ka satellite communication system that gives superiority and privilege to this aircraft.
It can fly for a range of more than 2500 kilometers with the ability to carry missiles and guided bombs with laser system and launch from different heights from 500 to 6000 km and a range of up to 10 km with an accuracy of less than 1.5 m.
The UAV is capable of flying at an average altitude of 20,000 feet and has a flight time of 24 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AmirPatriot

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Most likely a a pitot tube
> 
> Total pressure is the pressure felt by a surface facing the airstream and is the sum of static and ram pressure. Static pressure is the pressure felt by a surface aligned with the airstream and is like the pressure reported in the weather report. Both are needed to measure the aircraft’s indicated air speed, and the static pressure measures its pressure altitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In subsonic flow the air ahead of the aircraft is influenced by the aircraft's pressure field, and at high angles of attack and high wing loadings this reaches out quite a bit. The pitot tube can only measure total pressure when it points into the flow direction. Ahead of the aircraft, the local flow angle increases the closer you are to the aircraft, and this increases measurement errors, because now the pitot tube sits at an oblique angle to the airflow. A longer pitot tube reaches farther out into still relatively undisturbed flow, so less compensation is needed to arrive at good values for total and static pressure. In early flight test, the pitot tube is much longer again, because the compensation factors are not yet established.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They eventually become smaller


Well, maybe. I don't see why the rest of the nose is orange and curiously shaped. Pitot tubes don't need that much instrumentation.



Arabi said:


> from different heights from 500 to 6000 km



Low and high earth orbit. Nice.


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

AmirPatriot said:


> Well, maybe. I don't see why the rest of the nose is orange and curiously shaped. Pitot tubes don't need that much instrumentation.



Maybe they wanted to give it flair?


----------



## AmirPatriot

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Maybe they wanted to give it flair?



A 2 engine prop transport with flair? 

Also, the orange coloured part of the nose has a different shape to the original nose.


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

AmirPatriot said:


> A 2 engine prop transport with flair?
> 
> Also, the orange coloured part of the nose has a different shape to the original nose.



It is not going to be on the finished product so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Saudi's do what they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

AmirPatriot said:


> Low and high earth orbit. Nice.


It is 500 to 6000 meters..

It can fly for a range of more than 2500 kilometers with the ability to carry missiles and guided bombs with laser system and launch from different heights from 500 to 6000 m and a range of up to 10 km with an accuracy of less than 1.5 m.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

The SC said:


> It is 500 to 6000 meters..
> 
> It can fly for a range of more than 2500 kilometers with the ability to carry missiles and guided bombs with laser system and launch from different heights from 500 to 6000 m and a range of up to 10 km with an accuracy of less than 1.5 m.


Well I know, I was just teasing


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

*Turkey, Ukraine and Saudi Arabia to co-operate on maritime patrol variant of AN-132*

Ukrainian national defence group Ukroboronprom, Turkish defence electronics group Havelsan, and Saudi Arabian technology venture Taqnia have concluded an agreement to work together on the creation of a maritime patrol and surveillance variant of the Antonov AN-132D aircraft.

The agreement between the three parties was signed at the IDEF 2017 exhibition in Istanbul on 10 May. It comes two years after Saudi Arabia agreed to procure two AN-132D aircraft for use in airborne electronic warfare roles and four for search and rescue operations.

The aircraft was developed as a westernized variant of the Antonov AN-32 ‘Cline’ transport aircraft featuring engines from Pratt & Whitney Canada, avionics form Honeywell, life-support systems from Germany’s Liebherr, propellers from Messier Bugatti Dowty (Safran Landing Systems), and auxiliary power units from Hamilton Sundstrand.

http://www.janes.com/article/70316/...-operate-on-maritime-patrol-variant-of-an-132

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Shibl-2 with Ingwe and an anti magnetic mine system (all made in KSA)





INGWE ATGM












EGYPTIAN-SAUDI ARABIA BUSINESS COUNCIL : KINGS__SALMAN BRIDGE BETWEEN SAUDI ARABIA AND EGYPT # 5 YEARS AT COST OF 5 TO 7 BILLION DOLLARS






"Price waterhouse Coopers" report: The strongest economies in 2030, include two Arab countries;
Saudi Arabia: 13th
Egypt : 19th

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Guy

Looks like we need to start signing some MoU's...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

The SC said:


> Shibl-2 with Ingwe and an anti magnetic mine system (all made in KSA)


Can you provide a link for the production of the Ingwe ATGM? AFAIK it's a South African ATGM.


----------



## The SC

AmirPatriot said:


> Can you provide a link for the production of the Ingwe ATGM? AFAIK it's a South African ATGM.


It is a JV you can look it up on the net..

http://www.janes.com/article/64210/denel-targets-expansion-in-saudi-arabia-with-anti-tank-systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

The SC said:


> It is a JV you can look it up on the net..
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/64210/denel-targets-expansion-in-saudi-arabia-with-anti-tank-systems


South African defence equipment manufacturer Denel Dynamics has *reportedly* signed a memorandum of understanding (*MoU*) with Saudi Arabian firm ITAEC Group to *potentially* manufacture anti-tank missiles in the country.





A display model of Denel Dynamics' Ingwe anti-tank missile. (IHS/Patrick Allen)

The MoU was *reportedly* signed at the Africa Aerospace and Defence tradeshow, held in South Africa, on 16 September, but *only reported by South African news* website_Defenceweb_ on 26 September.

Under the MoU, the Ingwe anti-tank guided missile *could* be marketed and *potentially* manufactured in Saudi Arabia. A demonstration firing of the missile, mounted on a vehicle, reportedly took place earlier in 2016.

***​
See all the unsure language there?

As such there is no official confirmation this is actually manufactured in Saudi. There isn't actually any confirmation that it _will _be manufactured in KSA. And that is a MoU, and MoUs are just pieces of paper that are easily reneged on.

My advice would be only to post confirmed "Made in KSA" items in this thread, otherwise I could put the Su-30 in the "Made in Iran" thread because Iranian and Russian defence officials have discussed local production of that aircraft.


----------



## The SC

AmirPatriot said:


> South African defence equipment manufacturer Denel Dynamics has *reportedly* signed a memorandum of understanding (*MoU*) with Saudi Arabian firm ITAEC Group to *potentially* manufacture anti-tank missiles in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A display model of Denel Dynamics' Ingwe anti-tank missile. (IHS/Patrick Allen)
> 
> The MoU was *reportedly* signed at the Africa Aerospace and Defence tradeshow, held in South Africa, on 16 September, but *only reported by South African news* website_Defenceweb_ on 26 September.
> 
> Under the MoU, the Ingwe anti-tank guided missile *could* be marketed and *potentially* manufactured in Saudi Arabia. A demonstration firing of the missile, mounted on a vehicle, reportedly took place earlier in 2016.
> 
> ***​
> See all the unsure language there?
> 
> As such there is no official confirmation this is actually manufactured in Saudi. There isn't actually any confirmation that it _will _be manufactured in KSA. And that is a MoU, and MoUs are just pieces of paper that are easily reneged on.
> 
> My advice would be only to post confirmed "Made in KSA" items in this thread, otherwise I could put the Su-30 in the "Made in Iran" thread because Iranian and Russian defence officials have discussed local production of that aircraft.


Your advice is always welcome when it is well placed.. in this case you can refer to post # 102, first picture where you can see the Shibl2 Military vehicle made in KSA and the Ingwe on it and beside it with the same camo.. and also made in KSA in a JV with Denel of South Africa..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

The SC said:


> Your advice is always welcome when it is well placed.. in this case you can refer to post # 102, first picture where you can see the Shibl2 Military vehicle made in KSA and the Ingwe on it and beside it with the same camo.. and also made in KSA in a JV with Denel of South Africa..



I don't have much reason to doubt the Shibl is made in KSA, but the Ingwe is a different case.


----------



## The SC

AmirPatriot said:


> I don't have much reason to doubt the Shibl is made in KSA, but the Ingwe is a different case.


Daily News
Sep 26, 2016

Denel and Saudi company ITEAC Group agree to jointly market Ingwe anti-tank missile to Saudi Arabia(armed forces)

Denel Dynamics and ITEAC Group, a Saudi company, recently signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) to jointly market Denel’s Ingwe anti-tank missile to the Saudi armed forces.


According to defenceWeb, the MoU was signed on 16 September at the Africa Aerospace and Defence (AAD) air show and exhibition.


By partnering with , Denel Dynamics is hoping to demonstrate its enthusiasm towards Saudi Arabia’s Vision 2030 objective of sourcing over 50% of defence acquisitions domestically. Should a sale come to fruition, ITEAC Group will manufacture (at least partly) the Ingwe missiles in Saudi Arabia.

http://quwa.org/2016/09/26/denel-sa...-market-ingwe-anti-tank-missile-saudi-arabia/

So to have it integrated on the Saudi made Shibl-2 and expose it in an official military exposition means that the missile is being made in KSA or on the verge of being made there, anyhow it means clearly that it is ready.. and we do not know if there has been a Saudi order or not.. internal orders are not usually advertised.. So if there was an order or when there will be an order, it is clear that Ingwe is being made or will be made in KSA.. The Saudi site from where I got the picture said it was made in KSA already, which implies that an internal Saudi order was placed with the Saudi company ITEAC Group who partners with Denel Dynamics..

This would also be the South African defence industry’s second major sale to Saudi Arabia; in April 2016, a local munitions production site at al-Kharj built with the support of Rheinmetall Denel Munition (RDM) (which is 49% owned by Denel Group) .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

The SC said:


> Daily News
> Sep 26, 2016
> 
> Denel and Saudi company ITEAC Group agree to jointly market Ingwe anti-tank missile to Saudi Arabia(armed forces)
> 
> Denel Dynamics and ITEAC Group, a Saudi company, recently signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) to jointly market Denel’s Ingwe anti-tank missile to the Saudi armed forces.
> 
> 
> According to defenceWeb, the MoU was signed on 16 September at the Africa Aerospace and Defence (AAD) air show and exhibition.
> 
> 
> By partnering with , Denel Dynamics is hoping to demonstrate its enthusiasm towards Saudi Arabia’s Vision 2030 objective of sourcing over 50% of defence acquisitions domestically. Should a sale come to fruition, ITEAC Group will manufacture (at least partly) the Ingwe missiles in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> http://quwa.org/2016/09/26/denel-sa...-market-ingwe-anti-tank-missile-saudi-arabia/
> 
> So to have it integrated on the Saudi made Shibl-2 and expose it in an official military exposition means that the missile is being made in KSA or on the verge of being made there, anyhow it means clearly that it is ready.. and we do not know if there has been a Saudi order or not.. internal orders are not usually advertised.. So if there was an order or when there will be an order, it is clear that Ingwe is being made or will be made in KSA.. The Saudi site from where I got the picture said it was made in KSA already, which implies that an internal Saudi order was placed with the Saudi company ITEAC Group who partners with Denel Dynamics..
> 
> This would also be the South African defence industry’s second major sale to Saudi Arabia; in April 2016, a local munitions production site at al-Kharj built with the support of Rheinmetall Denel Munition (RDM) (which is 49% owned by Denel Group) .


DefenceWeb isn't an official source. 

Furthermore, even if it was an official source, all there has been is an MoU. No factories or production. You are, as the saying goes, "jumping the gun".


----------



## The SC

AmirPatriot said:


> DefenceWeb isn't an official source.
> 
> Furthermore, even if it was an official source, all there has been is an MoU. No factories or production. You are, as the saying goes, "jumping the gun".


There is no "jumping the gun", everything is in place to start production, pending on an order by the Saudi military.. was there an order? who knows, internal orders are not advertised as international ones are, so go figure..






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*SSI Schaefer wins order for logistics centre in Saudi Arabia*
ssi schaefer handling




31. August 2015
FLOW, Jeddah, one of the most dynamic third-party progressive logistics companies in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, has commissioned SSI Schaefer to construct a new logistics centre.

The ultra-modern e-commerce fulfilment centre is being constructed 100 km north of Jeddah in the King Abdullah Economic City, the kingdom's new trading centre. FLOW will run the new fully automatic system as a contract logistics supplier for the IKEA furniture distribution business. The general contractor order for SSI Schaefer includes a five-aisle high bay warehouse (HBW) with a total of 39,000 pallet storage locations for industrial pallets and 2 m long large IKEA pallets. Another five-aisle automated small-parts warehouse (Miniload) provides capacity for the handling of 66,000 bins. In addition, SSI Schaefer is also to supply and install the bin and pallet conveying systems and lifts required for material flow purposes. The WAMAS® logistics software from SSI Schaefer will provide optimum process control, transparent stock management and efficient order fulfilment. “The collaboration with SSI Schaefer – one of the world's leading intralogistics specialists – has strategic significance for us and our customers”, is how Saud Al Sulaiman, Managing Director Flow, explained the background to the placing of the order. “Besides extending our own national sales network, the new distribution centre will play a key role in our strategy of becoming the market leader for contract logistics and e-commerce fulfilment in Saudi Arabia. We have therefore entrusted the project to a strong and reliable partner.” The new distribution centre is expected to start operations by the end of 2016.

himmahlogistics




Area 113,000 m2 – Logistics and transportation services can only excel in places that meets a certain minimum criteria to support the local and international industry players. We believe that KAEC has the potential to develop in a progressive way to enable 3PLs not only to compete in this market, but to be a location preferred by the market leaders. Efficient port and customs operations, ease of setting up business, lifestyle and education are just a few plus points to highlight that makes KAEC a preferred choice for setting up key logistics facilities.

We therefore view KAEC as a promising logistical and transportation hub that is well equipped with an advanced infrastructure that enables companies to expand their business potential. It included express transportation facilities including Al-Haramain Railway linking KAEC with Makkah and Madinah, as well as with Jeddah and King Abdulaziz International Airport.

*ARAMEX KAEC*
geoco




G + M Logistics Hub for Aramex

A fully air-conditioned 50,000 sqm warehouse catering the wide spectrum of materials handled by Aramex Middle East, the facility shall cater the needs of Aramex in Saudia Arabia and the whole Gulf.
BUA: 52,721 SQM

BUDGET: 150,000,000 AED

PLOT AREA: 96,669 SQM

CLIENT: ARAMEX INTERNATIONAL

LOCATION: KING ABDULLAH ECONOMIC CITY, SAUDI

STATUS: UNDER CONSTRUCTION

YEAR: 2015

*Trane, Dallah to build HVAC plant in KAEC*
constructionweekonline




by James Morgan on Mar 16, 2017
Trane and Dallah Trading Company have signed a joint-venture (JV) manufacturing agreement relating to the production of heating, ventilation, and air-conditioning (HVAC) products.

Under the terms of the deal, the two companies will develop a production facility in King Abdullah Economic City (KAEC), Saudi Arabia.

The Trane Dallah Manufacturing (TDM) plant will be used to manufacture customised and catalogue air-handling units (AHUs) and fan coils for HVAC customers in the Middle East and Africa (MEA) region.

The project is due to be completed before the end of 2017.

Commenting on the JV agreement, Johan Samuelsson, Trane’s MEA vice president and general manager, said: “Our expanded relationship with Dallah will bring us closer to our customers, which increases our responsiveness, speed-to-market, and competitiveness.

“We expect the facility to be completed in late 2017, and are excited about the opportunities it brings for the future.”

Ayman M Kamel, chairman of Dallah Trading Company, added: “We are pleased to establish a manufacturing facility in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia with our long-term partner, Trane.

Our customers will appreciate the benefit from Trane quality products made in the region. This is one step closer towards our goal of making Dallah Trading the first-choice distributor for HVAC solutions in KSA.”

Trane, an Ingersoll Rand brand, is a global provider of indoor-comfort products and services. Products manufactured at the TDM facility in KAEC will have applications in the commercial, residential, hospitality, healthcare, and industrial fields.

Dallah Trading Company forms part of Dallah Al-Baraka Holding Company (DBHC), a private multinational corporation based in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia.

*WAREHOUSE PARK AT KAEC*
ibls
The Industrial Valley (IV) is the largest Zone at King Abdullah Economic City (KAEC), Saudi Arabia.

It has been built to become the preferred industrial hub for local & international manufacturers by offering economic & efficient solutions in key sectors that contribute to improving the quality of life & carry strategic knowhow to the Saudi market.

The project scope was to develop mixed use facilities of high functionality and flexibility while offering the capability of phased construction.

The Logistic Park mainly included Warehouse facilities, Showrooms, Administrative spaces and Supportive facilities that occupied a total area of 34.000 square meters.

IB+LS has provided its expertise in Logistics Parks planning, both in terms of Master Plan production and Building Design.

34.000 m2 (2014)

Project budget: 65.000.000 SAR


























*KAEC Industrial Valley Witnesses First Factory for Assembling Firefighting Apparatus in Arab World*
eyeofriyadh
Wednesday 13 April, 2016
The Economic Cities Authority (ECA) participated in the opening of the new Rosenbauer Saudi Arabia factory, the first manufacturing facility specializing in assembling firefighting apparatus in the Arab world. The factory was built in the Industrial Valley in King Abdullah Economic City.

ECA was represented by Eng. Imad Hashem, Vice Secretary General for ECA affairs, as well as a number of ECA senior employees. Also attending the opening ceremony were officials from the General Directorate of Civil Defense, the General Authority of Civil Aviation and “Emaar, the Economic City”, the master developer of King Abdullah Economic City, as well as a number of other entities.
The Rosenbauer Saudi Arabia management team welcomed guests upon reaching the factory, where they provided an introductory presentation of the company and its factory, which is located in the first phase of the Industrial Valley on an area of 20,000 m2. The guests then took a tour of the factory where they learned about its various advanced facilities.

Eng. Hashem expressed his happiness at the opening of the facility in the Industrial Valley, expecting the new factory to contribute to meeting the demands of the local market and supporting the Kingdom’s exports to neighboring markets.
He stated, “We at the Economic Cities Authority were keen on overcoming all the difficulties and providing the needed support to continue building this factory, which will contribute to diversifying Saudi’s exports to the world in the field of rescue and firefighting vehicles. It will also provide job opportunities by enabling local companies to distribute spare parts and vehicle structures and provide quality job opportunities for Saudi youth.”

Eng. Hashem added, “King Abdullah Economic City has certainly become an attractive front for foreign investment with its extensive infrastructure and excellent investment environment.”

From his side, Eng. Andreas Zeller, Chairman and CEO of Rosenbauer Saudi Arabia, stated, “We managed to build this factory in record time – in around half the time needed to build it in Europe. This was done thanks to the massive support we received from the Economic Cities Authority since the beginning of the project. It is an honor to be part of this outstanding economic city development that will change the region’s infrastructure, and we would like to express our gratitude to ECA and its General Secretary, Mr. Mohanud Helal, for their assistance throughout all of the project’s phases, as well as joining us in celebrating the opening of the factory.”

Zeller added that Rosenbauer is the world’s largest sales and service organization in the fire truck industry, as it exports its products to 133 countries worldwide, with annual revenue of 784.4 million euros and a team of 2,941 employees.

He added that the company is also specialized in producing foam systems, fire hoses and polypropylene tanks. Zeller revealed that the new factory will offer a large variety of vehicles, due to the presence of another factory in Jeddah for the final stages of production, before assembly in the new factory, as per the highest international and globally approved standards of the company’s factory in Austria.















































*Al Shamla Pharmaceutical Factory*
ehafws





A new Pharmaceutical Factory in King Abdullah Economic City has been designed but not according to the city’s design standards. Therefore, a problem has been raised and now they are looking for a third party review. The project had been designed for all disciplines except for the structural design. The project has been divided into two phases:

Phase 1: Consists of the Factory’s Fences and Gates
Phase 2: Consist of all the buildings Skeleton.

*Client:* Al Shamla Co. for Pharmaceutical Productions

*Scope of Services*

Design Review for structure designs
Complete Design for Infrastructure
Tender Documents for architecture & MEP
Design Review of Phase 1 and 2
Sign and Stamp all Design Plans
Construction Supervision

*Shamla announces deal to build Saudi facility*
By Alexandria Pesic, 15-Feb-2011
Shamla Pharmaceutical Industries has announced it will build a manufacturing facility in King Abdullah Economic City (KAEC), Saudi Arabia.
http://www.in-pharmatechnologist.com...Saudi-facility

Wonderful progress. 1 of the over current/planned 35 (!) industrial cities in KSA!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

By now, we have almost 35 industrial cities and thousands of factories ;



























































































































































Without a strong security we wouldn't have seen a multibillion-dollar deals & investment with KSA. 






​
*Defense:*​
Lockheed Martin signed an MoU for 150 S-70 Black Hawk helicopters to be assembled in Saudi Arabia​
Raytheon will establish Raytheon Arabia based in Riyadh​
General Dynamics agreed to localize design, engineering, manufacturing and support of armored combat vehicles​

​
*Industry:*​
General Electric signed MoU with Saudi Arabia valued at $15 Billion​
Honeywell International signed a $3.6 billion MoU with Saudi Aramco​
McDermott International also signed an MoU with Saudi Aramco with a potential value of about $2.8 billion​
Boeing, SaudiGulf Airlines to negotiate wide-body jet purchase​
Jacobs Engineering Group signed MoU with a value of $250 million​

​
*Oil & Gas:*​
Saudi Aramco updates MoU with Rowan Cos for design and selection process for offshore rigs as part of the $7 billion investment over 10 years; Rowan will own and operate offshore drilling rigs​
Rowan signed MoU with Saudi Aramco’s supply chain with an initial investment value of $1.2 billion​
Saudi Aramco signed MoU for additional well services and studies into rig movements as an extension of a JV with Nabors Industries. The JV will see $9 billion of investments over 10 years​
Nabors signed an MoU with Saudi Aramco for its supply chain with value of $1.6 billion​
Saudi Aramco, National Oilwell Varco to create JV to manufacture drilling rigs and equipment​
Weatherford International signed MoU with a potential value of $2 billion​


READ MORE​
Credit goes to brother @Gasoline .

Post 347 in this thread below:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/us-ksa-together-we-prevail-riyadh-summit-2017.496198/page-24

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The way to nuclear energy .. # Saudi Arabia reaches 20% of the journey to Build the "Smart" reactor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*





Saudi Aramco signs deals to build Gulf’s biggest shipyard*

U.S. oilfield services and equipment provider McDermott International has said it will build a fabrication yard at the Ras Al Khair complex and move some of its operations gradually from Dubai to Ras Al Khair by the mid-2020s.







FILE PHOTO: An engineers shows visitors a model of Saudi Aramco’s maritime yard in Ras al Khair, Saudi Arabia, November 29, 2016. REUTERS/Zuhair Al-Traifi /File Photo

Saudi Aramco plans to build the Gulf’s largest shipyard through a joint venture with three companies that it announced on Wednesday, a $5.2 billion project aimed at helping reduce the economy’s reliance on oil.

Low oil prices have drastically slowed Saudi Arabia’s economy so it is trying to create manufacturing jobs and produce goods and services which traditionally it has imported. Its strategy is to use large amounts of government money and the procurement budgets of big state-run enterprises, such as national oil firm Aramco, to attract foreign expertise to develop strategic industries.

Aramco said it had signed a shareholder agreement with National Shipping Co of Saudi Arabia (Bahri), a state-controlled firm which ships oil for Aramco, London-listed United Arab Emirates engineering firm Lamprell Plc, and South Korea’s Hyundai Heavy Industries Co. The 4.3 square kilometre (1.7 square mile) shipyard will be located at Ras Al Khair on Saudi Arabia’s east coast. “The directors expect that the Maritime Yard will be the largest in the Arabian Gulf in terms of production capacity and scale,” Lamprell said in a statement.

Major production is expected to start in 2019 with the yard hitting full capacity by 2022. It will be able to work on four offshore rigs and over 40 vessels a year including three very large crude carriers (VLCCs), Aramco said. The government will cover about $3.5 billion of the total cost, with the remainder funded by the joint venture, said Lamprell, which will invest up to $140 million and own 20 percent of the venture. Aramco will own 50.1 percent, investing as much as $351 million.

Bahri will invest up to $139 million for a 19.9 percent stake and Hyundai up to $70 million for 10 percent. The government’s Saudi Industrial Development Fund has agreed to provide a debt facility worth about $1 billion. As part of the deal, Saudi Aramco’s parent firm will buy 20 jack-up drilling rigs as well as offshore support vessels and services from the joint venture, Lamprell said. Lamprell shares jumped 13 percent after the announcement. Bahri will buy at least 75 percent of its commercial vessel requirements over 10 years from the venture – a minimum of 52 commercial vessels including a “significant number” of VLCCs, Lamprell said.


U.S. oilfield services and equipment provider McDermott International has said it will build a fabrication yard at the Ras Al Khair complex and move some of its operations gradually from Dubai to Ras Al Khair by the mid-2020s.






 http://www.nasdaq.com/article/saudi-aramco-signs-deals-to-build-gulfs-biggest-shipyard-20170531-00168

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dani958

biuld in saudi arabia or develop by saudi arabia?


----------



## The SC

*Kingdom enters the world of robots with Saudi minds and hands
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Diving Robot for underwater research and deep water exploration produced by the King Abdullah University of Science and Technology

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*The first Arab Muslim astronaut is the son of King Salman bin Salman
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Center Al Amir Sultan for military studies and research 
A research platform for military manufacturing and weapon development laboratories*











*
Al-Azzah Company for technology, design, development, production and support for the military, government and commercial applications.
*











*Dr. Saeed Al - Jaroudi records his fifth invention in treating cancer*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gati11

a real deadence industry super power


----------



## The SC

*The start of Saudi Arabia's production of titanium, which is used in the aerospace industry, engines and electronics.

In short, a strategic industrial metal that is indispensable for advanced industries, and is considered a metal of future industries.

Thus, KSA can now take over the entire productive cycle from the mine to the factory to the consumer.

http://www.al-jazirah.com/2017/20170603/ec6.htm*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The SC said:


> *The start of Saudi Arabia's production of titanium, which is used in the aerospace industry, engines and electronics.
> 
> In short, a strategic industrial metal that is indispensable for advanced industries, and is considered a metal of future industries.
> 
> Thus, KSA can now take over the entire productive cycle from the mine to the factory to the consumer.
> 
> http://www.al-jazirah.com/2017/20170603/ec6.htm*



A lot of *really* encouraging news lately on many fronts. This is another significant step.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Start using solar energy to produce desalinated water from Al-Khafji station in the Eastern Region after 180 days

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AmirPatriot

The SC said:


> *The first Arab Muslim astronaut is the son of King Salman bin Salman
> *



I mean, technically he was "made" in KSA, but...


----------



## The SC

AmirPatriot said:


> I mean, technically he was "made" in KSA, but...


Well, an astronaut is an astronaut.. you have to give him the credit he deserves.. as you know, becoming a pilot needs very severe requirement lets alone to become an astronaut.. and with NASA.. He is a Saudi made with Saudi and American education, it is nothing strange, the whole world is sending their elites for higher education in the US..When a Chinese national go back home and becomes an astronaut in China, he was still made in China, because of his skills to learn and apply the sciences..

Actually there was also a Syrian Astronaut who was trained by Russia.. but this is not the thread to mention it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alithemoor1

There is also the Afghani Astronaut Abdul Ahad Mohamand in 1988.




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abdul_Ahad_Mohmand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The SC said:


> Well, an astronaut is an astronaut.. you have to give him the credit he deserves.. as you know, becoming a pilot needs very severe requirement lets alone to become an astronaut.. and with NASA.. He is a Saudi made with Saudi and American education, it is nothing strange, the whole world is sending their elites for higher education in the US..When a Chinese national go back home and becomes an astronaut in China, he was still made in China, because of his skills to learn and apply the sciences..
> 
> Actually there was also a Syrian Astronaut who was trained by Russia.. but this is not the thread to mention it..



First Arab, Muslim and royal in outer space in fact. No small achievement. By the way Prince Sultan bin Salman is a great person. He has done a great job as the chairman of SCTH. He was one of the masterminds behind the very successful "Roads of Arabia" archaeological exhibition which showcased the rich history and cultural heritage of KSA and which toured leading museums in the West and East alike. Currently displayed in South Korea while we speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## c-dome1

nice


----------



## The SC

King Abdullah Economic City

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

In a giant leap for Saudi Industries Saudi Advanced Electronics Company issued # Avionics for British aircraft

https://twitter.com/Made_saudi_2030
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Captor-E* Is Europe's Eurofighter Typhoon fighter radar, which Saudi Arabia is involved in its production

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The SC said:


> In a giant leap for Saudi Industries Saudi Advanced Electronics Company issued # Avionics for British aircraft
> 
> https://twitter.com/Made_saudi_2030
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Captor-E* Is Europe's Eurofighter Typhoon fighter radar, which Saudi Arabia is involved in its production
> 
> View attachment 406334
> 
> 
> View attachment 406335



An significant step indeed.































In related news:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878488405583310853

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology and King Abdullah University for Science and Technology developing *INS sensor systems*
Under the supervision of Dr. Khalid bin Abdullah Al Hossan, Director of the Institute of Aerospace Research in the city.

Many UAV systems





A new civilian airliner.. (not related to AN-132)


----------



## The SC

Aramco, DSR and Hyundai Sign Memorandum of Cooperation in Engine Manufacturing and Supply Chain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

no any impressive thing


----------



## The SC

Electrostatic accelerator
The first accelerator of atomic and molecular particles is manufactured in the Arab world with local capabilities






https://www.kacst.edu.sa/arb/about/news/Pages/news422.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Soon - the largest arms factory in the Middle East from South Korea in Saudi Arabia*

Korea's *LIG Nex1*, which produces missile systems

LIG Nex1’s Ground-based Guided Missiles are launched from vehicles, launch pads, and other ground-based platforms to attack tactical and strategic targets on land, sea, and air with pinpoint precision.

Surface-to-Air Guided Missile
Short-Range
Surface-to-Air Missile
Pegasus
Mid-range
Surface-to-Air Missile
[KM-SAM]
Surface-to-Ship Guided Rocket/
Anti-Tank Missile
30mm Integrated
Anti Aircraft Gun
Portable Surface-to-Air Missile
Chiron
Mid-Range Infantry Missile
Raybolt
2.75-Inch Guided Rocket

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## theman111

nice buy technologies from others biuld them in ksa and present them like you develped them


----------



## JKangoroo

theman111 said:


> nice buy technologies from others biuld them in ksa and present them like you develped them


I think they are moving the right path... you just talk talk and talk just useless


----------



## theman111

JKangoroo said:


> I think they are moving the right path... you just talk talk and talk just useless


will see when oil will over


----------



## JKangoroo

theman111 said:


> will see when oil will over


Saudi Arabia doesn't depend just on oil do your research I see how propaganda ocuppied your free thinking brain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## theman111

JKangoroo said:


> Saudi Arabia doesn't depend just on oil do your research I see how propaganda ocuppied your free thinking brain


90% of income is oil


----------



## JKangoroo

theman111 said:


> 90% of income is oil


Ever heard something from hydrocarbon, gas, gold, phosphates, zinc, aluminium, cement, steel, iron, coal, chemicals, mining, textiles and apparel, transportation, telecommunication and industrial, fishing, shipbuilding, machinery equipment, construction, fertilizer, plastics, commercial aircraft repair and building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JKangoroo

theman111 said:


> 90% of income is oil


You troll


----------



## The SC

One of the aircrafts to be manufactured by Saudi Arabia (AN-132 MPA / ISR)






The maritime surveillance version will carry a (Sonar Buoy) submarine warfare system..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology converted 3 manned aircrafts into drones called "Al-Nawras".

The three drones of Al-Nawras have successfully been flying through one control room to carry out joint missions and these strategic type of drones can fly up to 30 hours.

























Anyway can the moderators clean this page? A lot of worthless off-topic posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Electronic Jamming Pod *Astor III SA*, Production of Saudi Electronic Systems Company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Astor III SA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888058395701506048
Yes!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Saif al-Arab said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888058395701506048
> Yes!


The machine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Saudi engrs from Prince Sultan Advanced Tech Research Institute (#PSATRI) started field testing phase 22 of their new surv. UAV #SkyGuard

VIDEO: #SkyGuard surveillance UAV developed by Prince Sultan Advanced Technology Research Institute (#PSATRI) during field testing






In just a few months: Saqr 1 ... Nawras ... and now this is beauty..One of its advantages is that it takes off and lands automatically without human intervention..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

SkyGuard surveillance UAV

Black_Hawk

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

here is a simplified explanation of Saudi Arabia *Satellites* since the beginning of their launch in the mid-eighties







The city of King Abdullah Bin Abdulaziz is technically studying the construction of two large nuclear reactors and the construction of compact nuclear reactors, which suites KSA requirements for water desalination and various thermal applications of petrochemical industries, and for mastering the nuclear fuel cycle..
In this project the Kingdom will invest in the uranium ore, which is estimated to be 6% of the world's stocks, to produce uranium oxide, which will also contribute to the qualification of Saudi scientists specialized in the exploration and production of uranium and the use of the experience gained in this project..Which will enable the localization of uranium extraction and production techniques and contribute to the Qualifying of Saudi scientists specialized in the process of uranium exploration and production..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Intelligent unmanned helicopter for commercial use:

https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/892079152291094528/pu/vid/640x360/FQryF9Xywz7sUr39.mp4
https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/892079152291094528/pu/vid/640x360/FQryF9Xywz7sUr39.mp4

Shaheen Kray XC40 for Supercomputer
A new achievement for King Abdullah University of Science and Technology in the field of supercomputing

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dani191

The SC said:


> Intelligent unmanned helicopter for commercial use:
> 
> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/892079152291094528/pu/vid/640x360/FQryF9Xywz7sUr39.mp4
> 
> Shaheen Kray XC40 for Supercomputer
> A new achievement for King Abdullah University of Science and Technology in the field of supercomputing
> View attachment 415579
> 
> 
> View attachment 415580


you forgot to tell that most of the profesores are forigeners

https://www.kaust.edu.sa/en/study/faculty are all saudies?
so all saudies universities "invent" is by forigeners


----------



## The SC

The robot was completed and achieved 1000 dives

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Manufacture of navigation controls for combat helicopters..production of the Saudi Advanced Electronics Company..






The vehicle development company offers the new armored version of the Humvee that was designed by the company.. made by Saudi hands in Saudi Arabia and presented for the first time at Abu Dhabi Exhibition #IDEX











Al-Amir_Sultan Institute of Advanced Technology Research produces three radars for sensing, including a passive radar that has the advantage that it does not transmit waves..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The Saudi Telecom Satellite (SGS-1). A joint project between Lockheed_Martin and King Abdul Aziz Science City To be launched in 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*China high temperature nuclear reactor could replace coal plants and provide industrial heat *
​





The reactor concept is a focus for cooperation between China and Saudi Arabia, which would like to use nuclear energy for electricity and production of drinking water through desalination.
*
Highlights*

• High Temperature Gas Cooled Reactor (HTGR) could work as heat source for petrochemical industry.
• The joint of a 600 MW modular HTGR (HTR-PM600) and petrochemical industry is achievable.
• The mature technology of turbine in thermal power station could be readily adopted.
• The economy of this scheme is also acceptable.

High Temperature Gas Cooled Reactor (HTGR) could work as heat source for petrochemical industry. In this article, the preliminary feasibility of a 600 MW modular HTGR (HTR-PM600) working as heat source for a typical hypothetical Chinese petrochemical factory is discussed and it is found that the joint of HTR-PM600 and petrochemical industry is achievable. In detail, the heat and water balance analysis of the petrochemical factory is given. Furthermore, the direct cost of heat supplied by HTR-PM600 is calculated and corresponding economy is estimated. The results show that though there are several challenges, the application of process heat of HTGR to petrochemical industry is practical in sense of both technology and economy.

https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/...-coal-plants-and-provide-industrial-heat.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Local engineers to be trained under Saudi-US aviation program*
MOHAMMED RASOOLDEEN | Published — Friday 22 September 2017









GACA President Abdulhakim bin Mohammed Al-Tamimi, second left, exchanges a memento with Ali Bahrami, associate administrator for aviation safety, second right, at the US Federal Aviation Administration in Washington on Monday.

RIYADH: The General Authority of Civil Aviation (GACA) will train its Saudi engineers under a Saudi-US expertise exchange program.
The decision was the outcome of a meeting held in Washington on Monday by GACA President Abdulhakim bin Mohammed Al-Tamimi when he led a delegation to the US Federal Aviation Administration to hold discussions aimed at improving bilateral cooperation.
Al-Tamimi held discussions with Ali Bahrami, associate administrator for aviation safety at the US Federal Aviation Administration.
The two sides discussed several topics related to civil aviation and the means to develop further cooperation between the two authorities in the fields of training and exchange of experience.
A memorandum of understanding (MoU) will be issued shortly for the specialized programs to train GACA engineers and specialists in the field of aviation operations, aircraft certification, aircraft validity and other specialized technical programs.
Al-Tamimi stressed the importance of developing cooperation and relations with the US Federal Aviation Administration in all areas of civil aviation, particularly regarding safety, security and modern technologies.
He said the meetings with the US delegation were successful, which indicates a strong relationship between the two countries in various fields.
The GACA delegation held three meetings with several US aviation authorities with Bahrami representing the American side, accompanied by several representatives of foreign and international US aviation affairs and airports bureaus.
The GACA emerged from the Presidency of Civil Aviation in 2006. Since then, the authority has been on a mission to become a main contributor to Saudi Arabia’s gross domestic product (GDP) while expanding and modernizing its aviation sector, primarily employing qualified Saudis.
Over the years, the Kingdom has achieved unprecedented growth in civil aviation which has helped drive development at airports across Saudi Arabia.
GACA oversees economic and safety regulations, air navigation services and the operations of Saudi Arabia’s 27 existing airports comprising five international, nine regional and 13 domestic airports with a collective passenger traffic of 75 million as of 2014.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1165356/saudi-arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Saudi military industries will be among the top 10 military industrial companies in the world and will initially invest *more than 5 billion in scientific research..*That means a lot..
The first step has been taken and after the transfer of these weapons technologies, the company will move on to manufacture other systems..

Some pats of the S-400





*TOS-1A*





*AK103*





*AGS-30*





*KORNET-EM*






*KORNET-EM*





All of them with ToT..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia ranks 31st in the list of the best countries among 50 countries in *scientific research* for the year 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

The SC said:


> Saudi Arabia ranks 31st in the list of the best countries among 50 countries in *scientific research* for the year 2015
> 
> View attachment 430242


Can you provide a link to your list? 

Thank You

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Khafee said:


> Can you provide a link to your list?
> 
> Thank You


https://www.natureindex.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Khafee said:


> Can you provide a link to your list?
> 
> Thank You



https://www.natureindex.com/annual-tables/2016/country/all

- Chemistry (25)

- Physical Sciences (36)

Both are on the rise.


...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Sipchem subsidiary WAHAJ builds 18 Hawk jet platforms*
for the first time in Saudi Arabia







https://argaamplus.s3.amazonaws.com/3e041396-ed44-4649-83e7-17db39e40bed.png

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hassan Guy

The SC said:


> Saudi Arabia ranks 31st in the list of the best countries among 50 countries in *scientific research* for the year 2015
> 
> View attachment 430242


In the next few years Saudi Arabia will have one of the best defence industry's in the region, far ahead of its regional rivals like Israel and Iran, all other gulf states combined won't come anywhere close.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Hassan Guy said:


> In the next few years Saudi Arabia will have one of the best defence industry's in the region, far ahead of its regional rivals *like Israel* and Iran, all other gulf states combined won't come anywhere close.



Let's serious, a little. ^^


----------



## Hassan Guy

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Let's serious, a little. ^^


Israel has already peaked, not much more room for large scale development like Saudi has planed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Hassan Guy said:


> Israel has already peaked, not much more room for large scale development like Saudi has planed.


That would have been true if Usrael was on its own! It has open access to the most advanced US science laboratories but not to all secret military ones.. Now the US is getting a bit smarter by buying some of its own technologies developed by Usrael.. KSA will reach a very good level of industrialization in about 10 years from now, still it won't be in a position to compete with the US who provides almost everything to Usrael.. but that is not its aim.. it is rather a modest and pragmatic one.. develop the economy in a way that oil revenues will become secondary revenues, advance in all fields of science and ensure 50% in military self sufficiency by 2030..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## EpiiC

Hassan Guy said:


> In the next few years Saudi Arabia will have one of the best defence industry's in the region, far ahead of its regional rivals like _*Israel*_ and Iran, all other gulf states combined won't come anywhere close.


You have a unique sense of comedy.



Hassan Guy said:


> Israel has already peaked, not much more room for large scale development like Saudi has planed.


Israel have one hell of a defence industry, and even with $110 Billion arms deal Saudi Arabia are far behind Israel militarily.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914489488231059456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914849315671171072












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917773201295495168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918822466054705152
^

Gas turbine facility inaugurated under Saudi Aramco-Mitsubishi Hitachi strategic partnership.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

"*Neom*" destination of the future
The project will be supported by more than $ 500 billion over the coming years







Attracting international investors to the region and involving them in developing and building it, for them and for their benefit, is one of the main possibilities for the success of this project and its most attractive elements that help them to grow and prosper in their business. This is confirmed by the high flexibility of investors to formulate regulations and legislations that promote technical and community innovation in accordance with international best practices, as the project area regulations are independent of the Kingdom's systems except sovereign ones.

"The Neom area will be built from scratch on raw land, which will give it exceptional opportunities to differentiate it from the rest of the areas that have developed over hundreds of years and will take this opportunity to build a new way of life with great economic potential. "Unique advantages, some of which are smart navigation solutions ranging from self-driving transport to self-driving aircraft, modern methods of agriculture and food production, human-centered health care for the well-being, free high-speed Internet or so-called " digital air ", Free Internet Education, high-quality online government services, all-in-one digital services, all-in-one touch-free, new standards for building codes for carbon-free homes, and innovative design for the Neom area that promotes walking and cycling supported by renewable energy sources.

The Crown Prince pointed out that all this will create a new way of life that takes into account the ambitions of the human aspirations, and apply the latest best-of-the-art technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918200496061546496













Saudi Strategic Systems Company develops the Pirana armored vehicle by replacing all the old systems with 100% Saudi systems and design








































*E-commerce platform Noon launches in UAE* and soon in KSA
https://www.noon.com/en-ae/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Industrial cooling and Heat exchangers











Saudi Arabia is starting a bidding process to build its first nuclear reactors next month..
Construction starts next year for two stations with a total capacity of 2.8 GW

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

@The Eagle
Can you make this thread Sticky please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

The SC said:


> @The Eagle
> Can you make this thread Sticky please



Must remain to Made in KSA.

Members: Avoid off-topic conversation and other debate per geopolitics of the region that for such, we have other threads so one interested as such, may shift to the targeted subject, tag members and carry on. This thread need to be updated w.r.t. Mzde in KSA news/articles/information & discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The Eagle said:


> Must remain to Made in KSA.
> 
> Members: Avoid off-topic conversation and other debate per geopolitics of the region that for such, we have other threads so one interested as such, may shift to the targeted subject, tag members and carry on. This thread need to be updated w.r.t. Mzde in KSA news/articles/information & discussion.


Most articles and pics I post on this thread are either products/systems made in KSA or Saudi JVs with localized content..articles and information are provided too..It is an informative thread like all the ones being sticky and it is quite clean..

Thanks..really appreciated

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

A tool to pull the Harpoon missile..
The price of the tool externally (SR 35,000) thousand riyals has been localized and now costs (SR 3,000)!








The cannon plate imported must be changed every 120 rounds, now it is being locally manufactured and developed by the Saudi United Company _Technology_ Welding _ Ltd. It works with quality and efficiency for more than (400 rounds)..







The head of the Information Technology Department (John Larson) at the University of King Abdullah said that in next four years we will replace our super computer Shahin_2 with shahin_3 that will be two thousand times faster..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

A huge achievement for the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia in the formation of the best military industrial base in the region:

- Saudi Arabia Produces Unmanned CH-4/5 and Saqr 1 UAVs

- It makes 35% of the F-15SA fighter ..And upgrades the F-15S to SA Block

- It makes military and civilian transport, reconnaissance and EW aircrafts locally with Antonov

- Helicopters: Blackhawk transport and combat

- Manufacture of armored and anti-mine vehicles: Al-Masmak - Tawwik - Salman Al-Hazm - and Al-Kabal 3/2

- Making Radars, electronics, targeting pods, bombs, missiles and parts of the AMRAAM air-to-air missiles

- Manufacture of 85% ammunition and spare parts representing 90% of the needs of the armed forces..

- The manufacture of Russian weapons.. S-400 parts, Rocket launchers TOS-1, Cornet ATGM, Grenade launchers and Kalashnikov assault rifles and machine guns..

* Not bad for base as a start..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MultaniGuy

Wow Congratulations to Saudi Arabia. May Saudi Arabia reach ever new heights.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

i have a feeling that saudi realize that you can,t simple win a war only buying high tech weapons from others. to win a war you should built weapons by your self, what ever it can be a rock.....still it,s batter for long term project. now so many news coming about ksa - israel relation, and we all muslim pdf members ar booing KSA. But the botom line is evey one is for his own. If israel help KSA to build there own weapon industries then i have no problem with that. who am i to judge? because i have no idea about them.......
i hope May-be one day KSA will start serial production of 100% indiginous fighter jet, satalite etc etc. good luck to our KSA brother...........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

masud said:


> i have a feeling that saudi realize that you can,t simple win a war only buying high tech weapons from others. to win a war you should built weapons by your self, what ever it can be a rock.....still it,s batter for long term project. now so many news coming about ksa - israel relation, and we all muslim pdf members ar booing KSA. But the botom line is evey one is for his own. If israel help KSA to build there own weapon industries then i have no problem with that. who am i to judge? because i have no idea about them.......
> i hope May-be one day KSA will start serial production of 100% indiginous fighter jet, satalite etc etc. good luck to our KSA brother...........


No need for Usrael, it is the US, Russia, South Korea and China who are helping KSA build its Military and civilian Industrial complex.. But it is the US mainly, the same US who has helped _still helping_ Usrael build its military industry..
Those claims about relations between KSA and Usraerl are mostly propaganda and false rumours.. Saudi Arabia will never recognize Usrael before the latter agrees on a Palestinian nation..you can be sure of that..the rest is pure speculation and wishful thinking on the part of some Zionist media..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The SC said:


> A huge achievement for the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia in the formation of the best military industrial base in the region:
> 
> - Saudi Arabia Produces Unmanned CH-4/5 and Saqr 1 UAVs
> 
> - It makes 35% of the F-15SA fighter ..And upgrades the F-15S to SA Block
> 
> - It makes military and civilian transport, reconnaissance and EW aircrafts locally with Antonov
> 
> - Helicopters: Blackhawk transport and combat
> 
> - Manufacture of armored and anti-mine vehicles: Al-Masmak - Tawwik - Salman Al-Hazm - and Al-Kabal 3/2
> 
> - Making Radars, electronics, targeting pods, bombs, missiles and parts of the AMRAAM air-to-air missiles
> 
> - Manufacture of 85% ammunition and spare parts representing 90% of the needs of the armed forces..
> 
> - The manufacture of Russian weapons.. S-400 parts, Rocket launchers TOS-1, Cornet ATGM, Grenade launchers and Kalashnikov assault rifles and machine guns..
> 
> * Not bad for base as a start..



Impressive indeed bro. Much more to come.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930122532170199041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930088318477459457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929632438392971264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924981502617751553


masud said:


> i have a feeling that saudi realize that you can,t simple win a war only buying high tech weapons from others. to win a war you should built weapons by your self, what ever it can be a rock.....still it,s batter for long term project. now so many news coming about ksa - israel relation, and we all muslim pdf members ar booing KSA. But the botom line is evey one is for his own. If israel help KSA to build there own weapon industries then i have no problem with that. who am i to judge? because i have no idea about them.......
> i hope May-be one day KSA will start serial production of 100% indiginous fighter jet, satalite etc etc. good luck to our KSA brother...........



Thank you for the warm words bro and well wishes. Appreciated. However you are very wrong when it comes to Israel. As far as I can see Israel has nothing to offer KSA that our allies and possibly new partners cannot offer. The only thing that I can think of is Israel's success (partially) of combating desertification and their Unit 8200. Of course nobody is going to deny that Israelis have done well when it comes to science compared to their population (let's not forget Western support here) but we can/should only cooperate with them once trust has been established and once the Palestinian-Israeli conflict has been solved or some kind of solution has been reached.

Best wishes to Bangladesh as well and I look forward to increased KSA (Arab in general) and Bangladeshi cooperation.

Anyway with hard work, dedication, good planning, unity, money and reachable goals in front of you anything is possible. KSA has all the ingredients to kickstart something very positive. It has already happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> A tool to pull the Harpoon missile..
> The price of the tool externally (SR 35,000) thousand riyals has been localized and now costs (SR 3,000)!



You know, it really doesn't take much to build a wheeled missile stand with a jack. This is like a no-brainer because of the level of ease it takes to make those, and those who build them and sell them charge 1500% over manufacturing cost. 



The SC said:


> The cannon plate imported must be changed every 120 rounds, now it is being locally manufactured and developed by the Saudi United Company _Technology_ Welding _ Ltd. It works with quality and efficiency for more than (400 rounds)..



Superb. Now they can sell them and at least break even, if not profit on them.



The SC said:


> - Manufacture of 85% ammunition and spare parts representing 90% of the needs of the armed forces..



That is outstanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Human One

The SC said:


> A huge achievement for the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia in the formation of the best military industrial base in the region:
> 
> - Saudi Arabia Produces Unmanned CH-4/5 and Saqr 1 UAVs
> 
> - It makes 35% of the F-15SA fighter ..And upgrades the F-15S to SA Block
> 
> - It makes military and civilian transport, reconnaissance and EW aircrafts locally with Antonov
> 
> - Helicopters: Blackhawk transport and combat
> 
> - Manufacture of armored and anti-mine vehicles: Al-Masmak - Tawwik - Salman Al-Hazm - and Al-Kabal 3/2
> 
> - Making Radars, electronics, targeting pods, bombs, missiles and parts of the AMRAAM air-to-air missiles
> 
> - Manufacture of 85% ammunition and spare parts representing 90% of the needs of the armed forces..
> 
> - The manufacture of Russian weapons.. S-400 parts, Rocket launchers TOS-1, Cornet ATGM, Grenade launchers and Kalashnikov assault rifles and machine guns..
> 
> * Not bad for base as a start..



Regarding the aircraft and armoured vehicles, do you mean local assembly or full production of parts?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Human One said:


> Regarding the aircraft and armoured vehicles, do you mean local assembly or full production of parts?



Both.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*[URL='http://defense-arab.com/vb/threads/119061/']kacst*..Saudi Industry Model[/URL]
https://www.kacst.edu.sa/eng/about/AnnualReports/Annual Report 2016En.pdf
https://www.kacst.edu.sa/eng/about/AnnualReports/Annual Report 2016En.pdf
Just amazing..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*KAUST Discovery Magazine*

The stories highlighted within KAUST Discovery Magazine are a snapshot of the research, discovery and innovation ongoing at KAUST.

https://www.kaust.edu.sa/en/about/kaust-discovery-magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Human One

Saif al-Arab said:


> Both.



That's impressive. I hadn't heard of that aspect of Saudi Arabia. I'll see this thread regularly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Human One said:


> That's impressive. I hadn't heard of that aspect of Saudi Arabia. I'll see this thread regularly.



You are welcome. This thread does not do justice. You need to visit Arab military forums for weekly updates.

For instance;

http://defense-arab.com/vb/

The few Arab users here (the few from KSA, including me) are not experts and KSA is a notoriously secretive nation in this regard. KSA is way ahead of what is published in public, I can assure you of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

EW POD ASTOR III SA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

*KAUST’s technologies are available for joint development, patent licensing or other mutually beneficial relationships. This listing represents a sampling of available technologies; to discover more:*
https://innovation.kaust.edu.sa/industry/license-technologies/
https://innovation.kaust.edu.sa/industry/license-technologies/


*Top 10 tech trends for 2014 in Saudi Arabia*







Extraordinary revolution and development in technology has a direct effect on people’s day-to-day lives. (File photo: Shutterstock)
Saudi Gazette, Jeddah Thursday, 9 January 2014

As the world connected in real time will place many new requirements on all of us while opening up opportunities beyond our imagination, the extraordinary revolution that mankind experiences now ushers in new sense of freedom, empowerment and opportunity, transforming industries and society while helping find solutions to some of the greatest challenges facing our planet.

Ali Eid, President of Ericsson Saudi Arabia, said: “The transformation toward the Networked Society is accelerating in Saudi Arabia driven by the high demand on connectivity. Our study shows that mobile phone is becoming the primary device for the consumers in the kingdom where we identify the increased demand on smartphones and applications. We are working with our partners in the industry to keep Saudi Arabia at the forefront of this technological evolution.”

Against this backdrop, Ericsson ConsumerLab has identified the hottest consumer trends for 2014 and beyond:

1. Apps change society. The fast global uptake of smartphones has completely changed the way we communicate and use the Internet. Now we enter a new phase of rapidly-diversifying smartphone use – and people are looking for apps across all sectors of society. This includes everything from shopping and daycare to communication with authorities, and transportation. Apps are becoming more important than what phone you use.

2. Your body is the new password. Sites are demanding longer passwords with a mixture of numbers, letters and symbols – almost impossible to remember.
This is leading to growing interest in “biometric alternatives”. For example, our research found that 52 percent of smartphone users want to use their fingerprints instead of passwords and 48 percent are interested in using eye-recognition to unlock their screen. A total of 74 percent believe that biometric smartphones will become mainstream during 2014.

3. The quantified self. Blood pressure, pulse and steps are just some examples of how we want to measure ourselves with mobile devices, using personally-generated data. You only need to start an app to track your activities and get to know yourself better. A total of 40 percent of smartphone users want their phone to log all of their physical activities and 56 percent would like to monitor their blood pressure and pulse using a ring.

4. Internet expected everywhere. Internet experience has been falling behind voice; smartphone users are realizing that the signal bars on their phone no longer provide reliable guidance, since a signal that is adequate for a voice call may not be good enough for Internet services. Our research found that the lowest satisfaction is with the Internet quality experienced on the subway.

5. Smartphones reduce the digital divide. Internet access on a global scale is still inadequately and unequally distributed, giving rise to what is referred to as the digital divide. The advent of cheaper smartphones means that consumers no longer need costly computing devices to access Internet services. A total of 51 percent of consumers globally feel that their mobile phone is the most important piece of technology – and in Saudi Arabia for many it is becoming the primary device for Internet use.

6. Online benefits outweigh concerns. As the Internet becomes an integrated part of our daily lives, the risks associated with being connected are becoming more apparent. Fifty six percent of daily Internet users are concerned about privacy issues. However, only 4 percent say that they would actually use the Internet less. Instead, consumers apply strategies to minimize risk such as being more cautious about the type of personal information they provide.

7. Video on command. Despite having greater media choice, we seem less prone to choose what we watch ourselves. In fact, our friends are particularly influential when it comes to viewing video material. We found that 38 percent of respondents say they watch video clips recommended by their friends at least several times weekly. Our friends have almost as much impact on our blog-reading and music-listening habits too.

8. Making my data visible. A total of 48 percent of consumers use apps to better understand their data consumption. While 41 percent just want to know how much data they use, 33 percent want to make sure they are billed correctly and 31 percent don’t want to exceed their operator’s data cap. Research also revealed that 37 percent of smartphone owners regularly use apps to test their connection speed.

9. Sensors in everyday places. As interactive Internet services are now commonplace, consumers are increasingly expecting our physical surroundings to be equally responsive. By the end of 2016, around 60 percent of smartphone owners believe that sensors will be used in everything from healthcare and public transport, to cars, homes and our places of work.

10. Play, pause, resume elsewhere. As 19 percent of total streamed time is spent on phones or tablets, consumers are increasingly shifting the locations where they watch TV to suit their daily lives. For example they might start viewing content at home, pause it, and resume watching during their commute to work. When changing places, it can also make sense to switch device.

This article was first published in the _Saudi Gazette_.

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/med...10-tech-trends-for-2014-in-Saudi-Arabia-.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*New membrane technology company established in Saudi Arabia*

ACWA Holding, Toyobo and ITOCHU from Japan establish new company to localize membrane technology in Saudi Arabia under the Patronage of H.E. the Minister of Water and Electricity

RIYADH, Saudi Arabia, Feb. 18, 2010 -- ACWA Holding, Toyobo Co., Ltd. and ITOCHU Corporation have established a new company to manufacture *reverse osmosis membrane elements* for *seawater desalination* on Tuesday Feb. 16th, 2010 under the patronage of H.E. Engineer Abdulah Al-Hossein, the Minister of Water and Electricity. The signing ceremony was held in the Four Seasons Hotel in Riyadh witnessed by a large number of guests especially H.E. Dr. Khalid Al-Sulaiman the Deputy Minister of Commerce and Industry for Industrial Affairs, H.E. Dr. Tawfig Alrabiah the Director General of Saudi Industrial Property Authority (MODON).

The new company, named *Arabian Japanese Membrane Company*, will be the first manufacturing facility in the whole Middle East and North Africa region. Rabigh technical Park in the western region of Saudi Arabia, 150 KM north of Jeddah on the Red Sea, will accommodate the manufacturing facility with production scheduled to begin in March 2011 localizing the vital and the latest technology from Toyobo.

http://www.waterworld.com/articles/...logy-company-established-in-saudi-arabia.html



*Advanced drilling rigs to be made in Saudi Arabia under new joint venture*

National Oilwell Varco, Inc. announced entering into an agreement with Saudi Aramco to form a joint venture in Saudi Arabia, according to a press release.
Through its state-of the art manufacturing and fabrication facilities and NOV’s market-leading drilling technologies, the joint venture will manufacture high-specification land rigs, rig and drilling equipment, and offer certain aftermarket services.

Additionally, the companies announced their proposed joint venture will establish a training center to develop Saudi technicians to maintain and operate the sophisticated drilling technology produced by the venture.
The joint venture will be supported by a commitment from recently announced Saudi Aramco Nabors Drilling Company to purchase fifty onshore drilling rigs over a ten year period, and the joint venture will have the opportunity to supply, through an exclusivity agreement, Saudi Arabia, GCC and MENA region.

“We are excited to bring together NOV’s industry-leading technology, manufacturing expertise and rig products with Saudi Aramco’s E&P capabilities,” said Clay Williams NOV CEO.
NOV will own a 70 per cent interest in the joint venture, while Saudi Aramco will own 30 per cent.

“With the formation of this joint venture, we will be harmonizing two important goals: supporting Saudi Aramco’s supply chain integration initiative and strengthening NOV’s U.S.-based, world-leading drilling technology franchise. This will create jobs and economic growth in both the Kingdom and in our operations around the globe, including the United States,” said Williams.

http://theamericanenergynews.com/in...nt-venture-manufacture-advanced-drilling-rigs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Africa Aerospace & Defence 2012

Masmak APC MRAP










The armor levels of the mascot are equivalent to the military classification STANAG 4569 LEVEL 3, and mine protection levels are higher than the military classification STANAG 4569 4A & 4B







NAIF Armored Vehicle





AF-40-8-1-1







Al-Kasir Armoured vehicle












Al-Mansour Armoured vehicle







EMT Luna X-2000

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Military Industries Company*

*



*

*http://sami.com.sa/index.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fledgingwings

Saudi Military and Gov sure have picked up pace over Domestic Project which indeed is a very good Sign.What I am waiting for is when SA starts its own indigenous Aircraft pogram instead of throwing all that money to the west for weapons and jets.


----------



## Human One

Fledgingwings said:


> Saudi Military and Gov sure have picked up pace over Domestic Project which indeed is a very good Sign.What I am waiting for is when SA starts its own indigenous Aircraft pogram instead of throwing all that money to the west for weapons and jets.



What kind of aircraft could SA develop first?


----------



## Fledgingwings

Human One said:


> What kind of aircraft could SA develop first?


4.5 generation like rafale and typhoon with specs complying to its needs according to its geographic location in the Gulf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Saudi-made parts for T-165 Hawk jet trainers*

2015





https://www.upi.com/Defense-News/20...ts-for-T-165-Hawk-jet-trainers/1521427748525/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Amongst Arab countries SaudiArabia was a leader in nanotechnology research last year .. and 16th worldwide







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956876064856399877
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

KAUST researchers have developed a highly flexible, folding and moving transistrator structure that makes silicon monocrystalline substrates so that flexible electronics can be manufactured without compromising cost, productivity, performance and efficiency..








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956603373351993344
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

In the Internet of things exhibition with a range of smart technology solutions developed by Saudi cadres








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956196227984560134

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Human One

Fledgingwings said:


> 4.5 generation like rafale and typhoon with specs complying to its needs according to its geographic location in the Gulf.



That's interesting. Is KSA able to produce and install domestic avionics or external stores on those?


----------



## Fledgingwings

Human One said:


> That's interesting. Is KSA able to produce and install domestic avionics or external stores on those?


If they dont have the tech they can definitely develop one as Saudi engineers are quiet capable now a days.incase if they cant its always possible to import those parts just like pakistan and india.these countries have also developed their own jets according to their needs and availibility of resources.


----------



## Muhammed45

Good and congratulations.

This topic is related to Arabian folks not Ale-Saud itself, so it's a good thread. Keep it up


----------



## The SC

*A mobile system for measuring the radar footprint of mobile targets, whether aerial or naval*

*#King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology
*

*



*










--------------------------------------------------------------
*The ROCK 01 system is a system of espionage, wiretapping, decoding and frequency-capture for its detection and interference, with a massive recording capacity of up to 800MHz. The Saudi industry is produced by #_Electronics_ Advanced Company
*




-------------------------------------------------------------
*# The leading electronic products in the # Air Technology # Saudi Arabia*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928735790217269248






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957710498258145280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957708856003526657





*------------------------------------------------------------
Kaseh*
Long-range jammer
With high standards and advanced capabilities
One of the products of the company _ Saudi Arabia _ Electronics _ Defense
#SADEC













-------------------------------------------------------
# _ King_Abdulaziz_Science and_Technology City will soon reveal a NOTAR *lightweight helicopter*
• Tested and is now ready
• Can accommodate four passengers
• The plane was designed in the city by computer from the beginning of the project to the end with Saudi hands..

In collaboration with MK Helicopter and in collaboration with SGL, Europe's largest carbon composite materials company, to develop high-performance carbon fiber..






*
Characteristics of the Saudi Helicopter*

• NOTAR rotor (no tail rotor)
• The helicopter design has four seats
• The engine is the turbocharged engine model (RR300)
• Industry airframe of carbon fiber
• Aircraft design using model and simulation programs

• Length of fuselage: 9.29 m
• Fuselage display: 1.64 m
• Overall height: 2.56 m
• Cabin height: 2.08 m

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955791998551822337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953730738997915650

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951652065926770688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956081826048684032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958366314464235521

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958487108515172352






































The past was legendary and the future will be more than bright.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Some exciting news (to put it mildly);

In short;

ARAMCO has been expanding its presence along the Red Sea coastline and at the end of the 2018, KSA's capacity of oil exports can in theory reach 15 million barrels of crude oil per day which is a huge number.
*
Likewise 100 billion barrels of oil have been discovered in the Saudi Arabian Red Sea coast.*

In 2016, KSA expoted 7.1 million barrels per day of crude oil.

http://www.alriyadh.com/1658886

Related news;

*Most advanced reservoir modeling technology*






Dr. Ali Dogru leading work with the TeraPOWERS team.

In 2016, we achieved the industry’s first trillion-cell simulation and hydrocarbon migration algorithm, run on the latest evolution of our *POWERS* (parallel oil and water enhanced reservoir simulator) technology.






Our TeraPOWERS team ran the industry's first trillion-cell simulation and hydrocarbon migration algorithm.

We developed POWERS in-house, and at the time of its first deployment in 2000, it was capable of million-cell models. In 2010, we unveiled GigaPOWERS, which ran billion-cell models.

Now, the development of TeraPOWERS will make it possible to model the physics of hydrocarbon reservoirs from their original generation to their final production, from microscopic rock pore scale all the way to giant field and even basin scale.






The insights generated by TeraPOWERS, combined with data gleaned from core samples, allows for more precise drilling.

The breakthrough model was made possible through collaboration with the King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST), located north of Jiddah on the Red Sea.

TeraPOWERS will help prioritize prospects, reduce exploration risks and costs, and enable us to sustainably manage the Kingdom’s oil and gas resources for future generations.

http://www.saudiaramco.com/en/home/innovation/stories-of-progress/reservoir-management.html

ARAMCO is doing a *tremendous* job. Can't be underestimated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*COLUMNS*




WAEL MAHDI | Published — Monday 5 February 2018
*Aramco stepping up to electric vehicle challenge *

When seven oil and energy ministers of OPEC and non-OPEC countries met in Oman’s capital of Muscat last month to discuss the conditions of the oil market and the future of the production-cuts agreement between them, the Sultanate was inaugurating its first electric vehicle charging station.
Surprisingly, the energy minister of the UAE, Suhail Al-Mazrouei, who is the president of this year’s ministerial conference of OPEC, is driving a Tesla electric vehicle.
There is no escape from the challenge of electric vehicles (EVs), it seems, but their threat to conventional combustion-engine vehicles may not seem immediate. It will take a while before EVs can compete on an equal footing with combustion-engine cars that run on diesel or gasoline.
Surely the transport sector is the major oil consumer today, with more than 50 percent of oil going to fuel cars and other means of transport. Thus, any threat to this sector is a danger for oil demand in general.
So what are oil producers doing about this challenge? Some international oil companies are riding the wave by opening up electric car-charging stations. Even national oil companies have joined in. Kuwait Petroleum International last month inaugurated its first European charging station in Belgium.
Saudi Aramco, the world’s largest crude exporter, is taking a different approach. The company is investing in ways to improve the efficiency of combustion-engine vehicles with the aim of lowering their emissions while increasing their mileage.
The main problem of the current internal combustion engine is that it uses spark plugs to ignite gasoline cars, Ahmad Al-Khowaiter, Saudi Aramco’s vice president for technology oversight and coordination, told Arab News. Diesel engines are more efficient as they compress the fuel, and marine engines are the most efficient because they have long strokes.
Aramco is developing in its research centers in Detroit and Paris a gasoline engine that uses diesel-like compression technology. In parallel, it is working with a US company called Achates Power on turning gasoline combustion engines into marine-like long-stroke engines, Al-Khowaiter said. Achates will develop a light-duty truck vehicle with 2.7 liters, three cylinders and six pistons that will be integrated into a F-150 Ford truck. The Aramco-Achates engine will raise the existing mileage from 22 miles per gallon for a conventional gasoline engine to 37 miles per gallon, while mileage of the diesel engine will be 42 miles per gallon, up from 32 miles, he said.

Company is investing in ways to improve efficiency of combustion-engine vehicles to lower their emissions while increasing their mileage.

Wael Mahdi


The combustion engine has a long way to go and there is much room for improvement, Al-Khowaiter acknowledged. However, will there be enough time for Aramco to make all these developments?
Companies such as French giant Total SA believe that by the end of the next decade, around a third of new sales of the global fleet may come from EVs. Many in the industry, nevertheless, including Al-Khowaiter, still don’t believe that EVs will dominate the scene, even with the advances in their battery technology.
On another front, the company is also testing technologies that will increase demand for oil in other areas. It teamed up this month with Chevron Lummus Global — a venture between Chevron and CB&I — to turn up to 80 percent of a barrel of crude directly into chemicals without going through an intermediate stage of refining the crude first. In fact, if Aramco can succeed in turning more crude into polymers, it will supply even more materials to EVs which use many polymers in their manufacture.
Developing and testing new technologies remains a major challenge, and Al-Khowaiter acknowledges that. Still, there are some worries about Aramco’s ability to lead on these new technologies as the company is not known for being active in research and development.
“Technology takes time and we don’t have a track record, I agree,” said Al-Khowaiter, who seemed aware that his company was focusing on upstream research but lagging behind in other areas. However, he has provided “proof points” to show that Aramco will deliver on its new technological push.
First, the company is now the fastest-growing international oil company in terms of patents and is now third among its peers in terms of the number of patents produced annually, he said. Last year alone, Aramco registered 233 patents. This is more than the 100 patents the company had from the 1930s until 2011.
Second, the company has doubled its spending on research, and that increased its research centers and offices around the world to 11 from only two, which were located in Dhahran. The number of scientists employed by Aramco also went up as a result from 600 to 1,300.
Time is running out for Aramco but the company seems to be focused on getting results on crude to chemicals and on improving car engines before the end of this decade and as early as next year. If Aramco can extend the demand for oil beyond transport, that would be good news for the initial public offering of the company, which is expected some time this year.

• _Wael Mahdi is an energy reporter specializing on OPEC and a co-author of “OPEC in a Shale Oil World: Where to Next?” He can be reached on Twitter @waelmahdi_

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1240146/columns

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960869591927975936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961239463086252032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961253027788226561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960918105387143168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960896361741848577

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959785036080930816

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959465785000452102

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958362397550530560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958001578916679685

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957245875545366529

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956902465655451655

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958699475215806466

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956883255105589248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956585517122015232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956550065010638849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956208739979288577

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956183337500102658

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956151778680233985

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955793422476107777

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955101283937083392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954720987228114944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954392888946937856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954022585817288704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954342001268396032

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963034341449355270

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963100649058635776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962749929260224512

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Director of Domestic Manufacturing Support, #*MinistryofDefense*: In 2010, we manufactured 182 categories only. In 2017, manufacturing now reached more than 5427 brands and over 65 million pieces with a growth rate of 3000% within 7 years.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963448329836298240
#*Taqnia_Company* set up a factory for the #*solar_panels* in #*New_Taif* with 500 megawatts




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962715251576852481

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*2015

New success in Saudi aerospace industry
*





https://www.baesystems.com/ar-sa/article/double-feat-for-saudi-arabian-aerospace-industry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

#Matar(Rain)_4 short-range missile guided by laser technology anti-tank missile with a supernatural capable of penetrating and smelting target materials and production of high temperatures working with a solid fuel engine with a force of 8000 Newton and 1500 km / h and the length of 10-15 km, manufactured and developed @KACST # Our industry_gtna # AFD_2018 Private # Made in Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Soldier protection equipments *





*The Saudi Telecom # 1 (SGS-1) satellite is a world-class integrated 30 Gigabit / s communications system*






*Completion of the construction of the 14th satellite # Saudi_sat_5 in preparation for its launch, which serves the civil and military sectors*











*ROIP system to connect military communication networks
*










*Electronic Scanning Multi-mission radar system radar that monitors mobile targets Using active e-scanning technology.. can be used for civil and military navigation purposes with a range of 60 kilometers*






*Matar_3 A non-guided ballistic missile (hides ships by creating another signature of the ship in another place to disorient attacking missiles)..it is used in the maritime field to protect vessels of high value from the threat of anti-ship missiles with a range of 10-12 km*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Shipbuilding Industries Program
*
Today 1st of March 2018, marks a historic date for the Saudi industry and the Saudi armed forces represented by the Saudi Royal Navy, a huge industrial agreement was signed for the manufacture and supply of several ships and naval platforms for the Saudi Navy with 100% national industry input from:
*
1- Zamil Company for Advanced Marine Industries.
2 - Advanced electronics company AEC.
3 - Saudi Defense Industries Company SADEC.
4 - Saudi company for development and technical investment .. TAQNIA technology.*

The agreement is a building block of the development of Saudi defense industry and the responsibility of the private sector to find local sustainability and regional and international competition and unloading the government sector to supervise the quality of projects and the development of specifications in line with the latest developments and updates of the times.

The products that will be manufactured by Zamil in cooperation with Advanced Electronics Technology and SADEC are:


1- Interceptor *HSI 32* boats
Number to be manufactured: 18
The delivery period for the whole project is 39 months.




2-
*

COMBATTANTE FS56 *class boats
Number to be manufactured: 1 out of 3
Duration: 38 months




3-
*

MILGEM-ADA *Corvette
Number to be manufactured: 1 out of 5
The duration of the project is 54 months







4- *GOWIND 2500* Corvette
Number to be locally manufactured: 3 out of 5
Duration: The first corvette 40 months, the second 39 months, the third 38 months.







5 - *FLOATING DOCK* with a capacity of 700 tons
Number to be locally manufactured: 2
Duration: 39 months.







6- *FLOATING PONTOON* Marine buoys.
Number: 35
Duration: 36 months for the entire project in 3 batches.







* Zamil has localised the manufacture of Rolls-Royce engines and has cooperated extensively with CMN.
*

AND*

*Saudi Arabia manufactures and supplies radars for civilian transport and civilian aircraft:*

In a remarkable technical gesture from the Saudi Technical Development and Investment Company (TAQNIA). In a 100% Saudi technical effort, the company announced its entry into the radar industry of civil transport and civil aircraft during the AFED -2018 exhibition for local industries. It is offering a radar used for transport aircraft and civil aircraft. Saudi Arabia is one of the few countries with this capability..

.





The radar can be integrated and fitted on all Airbus and Boeing aircraft. It will be integrated into Saudi Arabian Airlines as announced today by Dr. Ghassan Al-Shibl, Chairman of the General Organization of Arab Airlines, Saudi Arabia accompanied by Engineer Saleh Al-Jasser, General Manager of Saudi Arabian Airlines.
#TAQNIA Company at # AFED 2018.

The radar has the technical characteristics that make it the best in its kind and can sustain high temperatures and severe cold from -55 to +70.. It has a 360 degree radar coverage. The radar operates on ku-ka waves. It is one of the lightest in the world with less than 56 kg. It has the world's lowest energy consumption, is licensed by the European Aviation Authority and employs wave tracking patterns and INS systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) makes radar sensing satellites SAR!
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

ISR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968224664727113729

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968854658730156032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968839611295334400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968498127689969664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968489635335860225

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967753497621028864

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970996217869225985

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970705799986245637

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970674138229723138

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970622362227019776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970614870549950464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970207739061338112

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970181846326808576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969919562501287936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969898535218024448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969883710878289920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969639160951771137

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969603156542967809

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969571513996374016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969282280169582595

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969264309707722753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969258370464145409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969201354454519809

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968002825698541568
One great news after the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971361166340558848
KSA-Russia relations always surprise me in a good way, lol.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ur-targets-saudi-aramco-venture-idUSKCN1GI1LB

https://www.cnbc.com/video/2018/03/06/saudi-aramco-ceo-on-relationship-with-russia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

To enable trainees from the fields of artificial intelligence and digital production, @*fablab_pl *provides services for the processing and operation of #Fab_lab professional training centers, robot training, 3D printing, electronics, arduino, web and mobile applications, and supports them to manufacture and market their prototypes..



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973616524685651968

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Production of MK82 bombs in Saudi Mechanical Industries Company

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nahid

i have some question and that is does saudi has steel prouducing factory and the out-put..... does saudi has iron-nor reserve etc etc......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Nahid said:


> i have some question and that is does saudi has steel prouducing factory and the out-put..... does saudi has iron-nor reserve etc etc......


Yes for both questions..and a huge steel factory (factories) is/are in the making..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Ukraine Is Building a Spaceplane for...Saudi Arabia*


*Actual test facilities and experimental hardware point to a spacecraft that's much more fact than fiction.*





KB Yuzhnoye
 
In a presentation earlier this year, Ukrainian space company KB Yuzhnoye made a splash by unexpectedly revealing an exotic shuttle-like space vehicle. The presentation shows a bullet-shaped design that looks more like a plane than a traditional rocket—and unlike anything seen from the famous Ukrainian rocket makers before.
Of course, these images could be just a hypothetical picture on a computer screen, but the same presentation also shows active work at Ukrainian test facilities and even some experimental hardware, which was clearly related to the unusual space plane. This mysterious spacecraft is much more than just a simple brainstorming exercise.
At the time of writing, there was no official explanation connecting these pieces of the puzzle, but sources told _Popular Mechanics_ the unusual “space plane” is actually a partially reusable satellite launcher being developed at Ukraine’s KB Yuzhnoye and Saudi Arabia is covering the bill.
*Unlikely Allies*

KB Yuzhnoye was a major rocket and space development company in the former Soviet Union. Its engineers developed several generations of Soviet space launchers and powerful ballistic missiles, as well as numerous spacecraft. After Ukraine's independence, the company continued working with Russia but also built boosters for the U.S. Antares rocket and engines for the European Vega launcher.




 
KB Yuzhnoye designed the first stage of the Antares rocket.
Getty ImagesBill Ingalls/NASA

Meanwhile, Saudi Arabia is currently emerging as a new high-tech and military powerhouse with wide ranging ambitions in aerospace. Its prince also has widely ambitious plans to build the city of the future.
Although the two seem like strange allies, Ukraine and Saudi Arabia have cooperated on a number of aerospace projects, including the Grom-2 tactical ballistic missile, a scientific sounding rocket, a traditional medium-size satellite launcher, and an anti-aircraft missile.

But this aircraft, like the one detailed in this presentation, would be a new challenge for both countries.
*The Engines of Space Industry*

In 2013, a Saudi-based center called King Abdulaziz for Science and Technology or KACST began funding a Ukrainian-designed hypersonic aircraft, which would carry a throwaway rocket capable of delivering small satellites into orbit.

The most interesting detail in the proposed design is the 30-ton unpiloted aircraft serving as the first stage of the two-stage launch system. The aircraft is supposed to be propelled with a combination of turbojet engines and ramjet propulsion. 

The ramjet engine lacks its own compressors needed to suck air into the combustion chamber to facilitate the thrust-producing combustion of liquid fuel. This means the ramjet can activate only after some other engine—in this case a turbojet—accelerates the vehicle to a high speed forcing air into the ramjet’s air inlet. 





 
Computer-generated model of spacecraft with a close-up of the engines.
KB Yuzhnoye

But once it does, the ramjet is capable of further accelerating its host aircraft to speeds unreachable with traditional aviation engines. At the same time, the ramjet is more efficient than a rocket engine, because it does not need oxidizer for fuel combustion.

In the Saudi-Ukrainian project, the ramjet will accelerate the vehicle between Mach 4 and 6. Climbing at a steep angle between 40 and 50 degrees, the carrier aircraft will reach an altitude between 25 and 30 kilometers, where the seven-ton expendable rocket will separate and fire its own traditional engine.
It will be able to haul small satellites with a mass of at least 220 lbs about 310 miles above the Earth.
*The Big Business of Small Satellites*

It appears this still unofficial project wants to compete in the emerging business of sending small satellites skyward, especially into polar orbits. In the next few years and decades, better and better satellite constellations could provide on-demand views of the Earth’s surface, internet access, and various communications and navigation services.

Currently, a number of other contenders are trying to corner the market on small satellite launches, including SpaceX's Falcon rockets, India's PSLV small launcher, and Russia's steadfast Soyuz rockets, not to mention the New Zealand-based Electron rocket about ready to enter the fray.
More Space!



The Race for Space-Based Internet Is On
 
But the ultimate goal is trying to get the cost of delivery as low as possible, and that’s where Ukraine's hypersonic aircraft-based system could have an edge over traditional rockets. The biggest unknown remains its exotic ramjet engines, which have never been in operational use and carry with them a high risk of engineering problems.

Sources familiar with the matter tell _Popular Mechanics_ that while the Ukrainian space industry is a rocket pro, this type of vehicle isn't KB Yuzhnoye’s specialty as engineers would have to tackle new problems of propulsion, aerodynamics, and heat-resistant materials. The Ukrainian space industry would also need a large-scale testing and manufacturing base for building full-scale prototypes, airframes, and engines.

A ramjet space plane is an ambitious idea—most space projects have to be—but this one still has a ways to go before its ready for launch. 

https://www.popularmechanics.com/space/rockets/a18212031/ukraine-saudi-arabia-space-plane/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

SABIC ⁧ # Saudi giant company achieves amazing numbers in innovations and technologies:

- ⁧ # SABIC achieves 1 new patent every 18 hours
- More than 25 technologies are owned by SABIC
- More than 80 licenses for industrial technologies worldwide
- ⁧ # SABIC is ranked 46th globally among applicants to the European Patent Office

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Communication and information technology are of critical importance. Therefore, @KACST develops and manufactures advanced communications software and systems, including: 
# Imad: High-security memory device to secure electronic transactions. 
# ItijahI: An antenna with matrices technology. 
# Khabar: A device to encrypt data sent over the telephone and fax networks.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978740384351375360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Kingdom makes significant progress in nuclear reactors: Envoy*


2017





South Korean Ambassador Kwon Pyung-oh

RIYADH: Saudi Arabia has made significant progress in terms of acquiring technology to build nuclear reactors, and is working closely with South Korea on nuclear safety and security, South Korean Ambassador Kwon Pyung-oh said Wednesday.

The Kingdom has sent 41 nuclear experts to South Korea for training and learning to design, construct and develop nuclear plants based on System-integrated Modular Advanced Reactor (SMART) technology, he added.

“The basis of nuclear cooperation between our two countries is an MoU (memorandum of understanding) that was signed in March 2015 on the occasion of an official visit by Korea’s president to Saudi Arabia,” Pyung-oh said. 
“The MoU seeks to strengthen partnership in SMART reactor technology and human capacity-building in the nuclear sector between Korea and Saudi Arabia.”

As a follow-up measure, the Korean Atomic Energy Research Institute and King Abdullah City for Atomic and Renewable Energy signed a SMART pre-project engineering agreement in September 2015 that will remain in effect until November 2018, he said.

South Korea is widely recognized as a leader in designing and building SMART reactors. “I expect nuclear cooperation between Korea and Saudi Arabia to deepen further by building on recent developments,” said the diplomat.

The two countries signed another MoU to strengthen cooperation on nuclear safety, security and regulations, exchanging information, technical cooperation, education and training last November, he added. 

“I am confident that such efforts will lead to the successful construction and launch of SMART nuclear reactors in Saudi Arabia,” Kwon said, adding that SMART is a small-scale nuclear power plant equivalent to approximately a 10th of a full-scale commercial atomic power station. 

It is able to supply heat for seawater desalination, district heating and industrial purposes, and can be built at a low cost and within a short period of time.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1069531/saudi-arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAN_TR

LOL 

Nearly nothing is made by Saudis.
There are not enough Saudi Engineers with knowledge to build these amounts of weapons, engines etc.

But fvvvvck these guys spent Money and buy shit from the whole world.


----------



## JKangoroo

CAN_TR said:


> LOL [emoji38]
> 
> Nearly nothing is made by Saudis.
> There are not enough Saudi Engineers with knowledge to build these amounts of weapons, engines etc.
> 
> But fvvvvck these guys spent Money and buy shit from the whole world.


Hey Watch your fcking language Pal!!!!!0


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

HAKA is the first multi-purpose simulation system designed, manufactured and developed in Saudi Arabia for military and industrial targeting using the virtual reality ici4



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983805797670047744

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

President # Aramco: We are working on the development of *techniques to convert 70% of oil barrels to # Petrochemicals
*

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989424651645472768*
SAPRAC: Saudi Science and Innovation

Video showcasing some Saudi scientific achievements international..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

By 2020-21:

1- Black Hawk Helicopters
2- Antonov AN-132D aircraft in several models - tactical and naval patrols
3- Chinese armed drones CH-X
4- Saudi Arabian drone SAQR-1
5- Saudi anti-mine vehicle TUWAIQ-2
6- The GROM system with all its types of ballistic - Ballistic missiles, Cruise missiles and Tactical missiles purchase of all intellectual and property rights of the project"
7- Rocket launchers TOS-1
8- Anti-armor missiles "cornet"
9- Conversion and development of 70 F-15 fighters to the more advanced SA model
10- Transfer of technology and construction of the first nuclear reactor with "SMART" technology developed in cooperation with South Korea
"After confirming several months ago the completion of more than 30% of the work of engineering designs for the " SMART " reactor, and the success in the completion of of the first and second phases of the program to develop the human capabilities of Saudi engineers participating in the project"


And many other projects..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Websorber said:


> *Yemen's Houthis Fire Missile at Saudi Aramco Facility*
> From Tasnimnews
> View attachment 474293
> View attachment 474294


They couldn't reach it.. the missiles were intercepted..
BTW, this is a strictly made in KSA products and technologies thread.. please take notice.. and post your comments on other relevant threads..

----------------------------------------------------------------------

The first robot in the world to converse in Arabic and able to use the latest artificial intelligence technology made in Saudi Arabia and Saudi hands



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994138576249151488
Saudi Defense Electronics Company @SADEC_LLC produces anti reconnaissance and attack UAVs jamming system



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993391400162136065

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Military Projects in the city of science and technology according to the annual report for 2017

http://publications.kacst.edu.sa/SystemFiles/Books_Pdf/PDF_636619892652982652.pdf*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Nearing the completion of the first low power nuclear research reactor ((LPRR) in Saudi Arabia..a Saudi design and due to be completed in 2019/8/15



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005509677269028864










@KACST is localizing aircraft surveillance cameras technologies


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004876392650215424

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Cooperation between Al Khaleef Company and Zodiac Hurricane to manufacture a Zodiac boat in Saudi Arabia.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003715338230476808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001533775212408832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968046003503927296
Chief Executive Officer of the Aircraft Equipment Company: 4 parts of the Eurofighter Typhoon aircraft will be manufactured in Saudi Arabia and 55 engineers and technicians will be trained in the project.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999848253658206208
Eng. Abdulla Al Essa, Project Engineer at AM General at AFD, Military "Humvee" will be completely manufactured with all its parts in Saudi Arabia with national hands and Saudi Arabia manufactured parts



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977973154512556033
ISR System for the Saudi-Ukrainian Antonov


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973253848247734274

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941734200062902272

Armored vehicle by Armour Production Company



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968456013371400192


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920897721560719360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920610711411331073

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920313240072146945

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

All versions of the Saudi AN-132






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864139247992938496

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@The SC

Great job in this thread brother while I was away for months. Much appreciated. Hard to update this thread each single day (as daily news emerge) but that is what it is obviously.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008485742618861573

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008485293467557888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006793700129886208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006792975937146880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006791520618532864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004399954067099648 (!)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Saif al-Arab said:


> @The SC
> 
> Great job in this thread brother while I was away for months. Much appreciated. Hard to update this thread each single day (as daily news emerge) but that is what it is obviously.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008485742618861573
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008485293467557888
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006793700129886208
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006792975937146880
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006791520618532864
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004399954067099648 (!)
> 
> https://twitter.com/SaudiProjectEN/status/1004092998433550336
> 
> https://twitter.com/SaudiProjectEN/status/1004092134528516096


I know brother.. I have posted only a few relevant ones.. there are really a lot of projects going on.. hard to keep up with everything..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The SC said:


> I know brother.. I have posted only a few relevant ones.. there are really a lot of projects going on.. hard to keep up with everything..



Definately and no worries.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004092998433550336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004092134528516096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004399234702028802

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004088030930591744*
Important*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004087412761481216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003752894624133121

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

@KACST announced the launch of the second phase of the ballistic missile project # Matar_3 to include:
- The development of fins to become rotational helps them hit the targets more accurately.
- Develop a ground launch platform with 15 rockets
- Development of payload for use in ground-to-ground defense applications
And the completion of its development in 2018/10/1


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007957773643067393

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Saif al-Arab said:


> Definately and no worries.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004092998433550336
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004092134528516096
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004399234702028802
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004088030930591744*
> Important*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004087412761481216
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003752894624133121


So many project in the making.. it is really nice to see what the political will can do..

Here are some good news too..

https://twitter.com/SaudiProjectEN/status/1004399954067099648

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004088030930591744
The number of factories in KSA


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003873818795036672

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Impressive numbers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008427267985412096


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008981503475318784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009020204951724032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007717228840718336

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009559212471578624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001879906245136385

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014261540969701376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014179160195989504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013123256906321921

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012679144730185728

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011891052452761600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006792975937146880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004399954067099648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002057056843689984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011012979461185536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012311867728060418

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Alsalam made a qualitative leap in aviation industry as the first product of F-15SA forward fuselage, manufactured in Alsalam, was installed on RSAF aircraft to convert F-15S fleet to the advanced model F-15SA. This is the first time it has been performed outside US by Saudi Arabians.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014562094837125121

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012261879891316736
*KAUST's Shaheen supercomputer was recently recognized as the 29th most powerful supercomputer in the world during a high performance computing conference.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011979007234015232*
KSA's Taqnia will manufacture and assembly light and medium military and civilian transport aircrafts. *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009338655834607618
*Domestic production and transfer of tech related to the Sikorsky UH-60 Black Hawk.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012643740006182917

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012649976072232960
Significant and great news. Bounds well for the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019318865279569920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019317612528971778

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020412803570683909

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015702682110251008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016367303154438145

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019602376079085568

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021037662814330880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020956123157975041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020731897310261248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020675273925320705

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018472096165449733

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020007133436407808
KAUST.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The new Aramco engine outperforms the electric motors







http://saudiauto.com.sa/news/اخبار-السيارات/اخبار-عالمية/محرك-أرامكو

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026480302875660288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025441369895174144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025440509693767686

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025082634643365890

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027135184297230336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027116000985182208

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022479597345165317

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028982522435256321
Impressive.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029079489953898507

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029022260869390338

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028700338818371588

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028348875264933888

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

KSA is developing a car industry city:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028776837705543680

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030840301823377408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030472619777290241

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030136396835696641

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029787720011468802

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029774469521395712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029762166063329280

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033389172193742853

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033377850756395010

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037793014855467011

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033751174669914113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034489826870013953

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034830243918487552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035907187854467074

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037349478230044672

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## The SC

KACST says it has developed the TKF500 turbofan engine with a foreign partner and did not name the company but a looks at the engine's name it is with the Brazilian company Turbomachine..

Jet engine technology is one of the vital strategic areas in the aerospace sector. This project aims to build a TKF-500 TurboFAN turbocharged engine with a thrust of 5.35kN and the transfer of related technologies to contribute to the objectives of the National Transformation 2020 program, one of the Saudi Vision 2030 programs.

Through the project, a wide range of work is carried out, such as conceptual design and specification development based on the desired requirements leading to the initial and final design, including 2D, 3D and 3D modeling and analysis, manufacturing and assembly, and finally testing the engine at the testing facility. The project also includes the design and manufacture of the electronic control unit specially for the TKF-500 engine. The engine is characterized by a new Tandem Blades Axial Compressor, a new and promising patented technology in the jet engine, which can achieve a higher pressure rate of 1: 2.3 per phase compared to conventional air compressors, which has a pressure rate of 1 : 1.6 per stage. A Test Cell test facility will be built within the Kingdom according to the latest specifications and standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> KACST says it has developed the TKF500 turbofan engine with a foreign partner and did not name the company but a looks at the engine's name it is with the Brazilian company Turbomachine..
> 
> Jet engine technology is one of the vital strategic areas in the aerospace sector. This project aims to build a TKF-500 TurboFAN turbocharged engine with a thrust of 5.35kN and the transfer of related technologies to contribute to the objectives of the National Transformation 2020 program, one of the Saudi Vision 2030 programs.
> 
> Through the project, a wide range of work is carried out, such as conceptual design and specification development based on the desired requirements leading to the initial and final design, including 2D, 3D and 3D modeling and analysis, manufacturing and assembly, and finally testing the engine at the testing facility. The project also includes the design and manufacture of the electronic control unit specially for the TKF-500 engine. The engine is characterized by a new Tandem Blades Axial Compressor, a new and promising patented technology in the jet engine, which can achieve a higher pressure rate of 1: 2.3 per phase compared to conventional air compressors, which has a pressure rate of 1 : 1.6 per stage. A Test Cell test facility will be built within the Kingdom according to the latest specifications and standards.


I found the link for the website called TurboMachine.com http://www.turbomachine.com.br do you know uses the turbofan engine has? 1200 pounds of thrust I see that saudi Arabia could make their own drone or Cruise missile with fairly high speed. The SOM missile has a maximum thrust of 800 so this turbofan is significantly more powerful. Great development for Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

YvngEngineer said:


> I found the link for the website called TurboMachine.com http://www.turbomachine.com.br do you know uses the turbofan engine has? 1200 pounds of thrust I see that saudi Arabia could make their own drone or Cruise missile with fairly high speed. The SOM missile has a maximum thrust of 800 so this turbofan is significantly more powerful. Great development for Saudi Arabia.


They could also get TOT for the smaller turbojets such as 200 lbs of thrust one. They could achieve a good missile and Drone manufacturing indigenously or make weapons under license.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> I found the link for the website called TurboMachine.com http://www.turbomachine.com.br do you know uses the turbofan engine has? 1200 pounds of thrust I see that saudi Arabia could make their own drone or Cruise missile with fairly high speed. The SOM missile has a maximum thrust of 800 so this turbofan is significantly more powerful. Great development for Saudi Arabia.


Yes it is for drones and cruise missiles..
Saudi Arabia has already developed an engine similar to the Turkish one working on SOM:

*3.5kN (787lbf)*






As well as smaller ones:




*
KJ80 - JetCat* 









This project is the development and manufacture of a KJ80-JetCat turbocharger. The KJ80-JetCat engine has a maximum thrust of 97 N or 9.9 kg, so it is suitable to propel small air vehicles weighing between 8 kg and 15 kg, such as UAVs, air targets or guided missiles. Like any other jet engine, this engine consists of an air intake, an air compressor, a combustion chamber, a turbine, and an exhaust pipe. With the following technical specifications: • Maximum thrust: 97N. • Maximum circulation: 125000 rolls per minute. • Engine weight: 1.36 kg. • Engine dimensions: length 300 mm, 112 mm. The importance of this project is that it gives the ability to produce and develop a jet engine later, and to achieve self-sufficiency in this class of turbo engines, as well as for other categories and types of engines..


*KJ200 - JetCat*





The new design incorporates a perfect compressor and diffuser, leading to high engine performance and reliability. It also includes a high-quality control system that allows the engine's power supply to be stopped before the engine is calmed down, and when the cooling is complete the control system will shut down automatically. The K 200 JetCat engine has a maximum thrust of 230 N or 23.5 kg, so it is suitable to propel small air vehicles weighing no more than 20 kg, such as drones, air targets or guided missiles. • Maximum driving power: 230 Nt. • Maximum circulation: 112,000 revolutions per minute. • Engine weight: 2.37 kg. • Engine dimensions: length 350 mm, diameter 132 mm. • Objective of the project: • Raising the engineering capacity of the center. • Excellence in design. • Performance control. • Development of electronic control unit (ECU)..

You can take a look at this.. it is quite interesting!
https://www.kacst.edu.sa/arb/rd/pages/content.aspx?dID=69

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> Thank you mate. Btw are you Saudi?


I am from Saudi origins..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> Nice man. I want to work their as a defence engineer but I don't think I can because I don't speak enough Arabic and they are peculiar about who they hire. Saudi Nationals have preference. Honestly it's kind of stupid because a lot of their nationals are lazy. I have a lot of ideas and knowledge but those rules are stupid. Wish me luck in the future.


The youth are not lazy at all.. most are highly educated and motivated to work..
There are many foreigners working in KSA, it goes with competence and the value they bring to the country..
I think you will have a good chance if you come up with a sound and valuable project that goes in line with the Saudi Vision 2030..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> I have a few. Would producing service rifles and small arms indigenously be apart of Saudi vision 2030? I also have ideas for ATGM's and grenade launchers. I don't know how I could make a company over there also. I'm sorry about asuming their lazy but many people say that when they where there the nationals acted lazy and said "oh we don't speak English". Do you think I could work in SAMI? Do I need Arabic? I can read and write but my speaking is bad. Would I have to propose ideas to them? Like presentations? I'm rather young so I would have to get a degree and that would be 2026 already. Thank you for answering my questions. Do you know how to do private chat?


For that you need to contact SAMI.. they have a website..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> I have no credentials. They will probably not respond. I will try though. Thank you.


You have nothing to loose either.. just ask

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> All right And why have you not tryed to be one? Don't like the job?


I am living in Canada.. and have been here for a long time..I have contributed in KSA when I could..
I would also like to keep discussions out of this thread, it is strictly made for what is being made in KSA.. and sorry brother.. I do not have much time to chat.. I told you already what you can do at the best of my knowledge.. 
cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> I am living in Canada.. and have been here for a long time..I have contributed in KSA when I could..
> I would also like to keep discussions out of this thread, it is strictly made for what is being made in KSA.. and sorry brother.. I do not have much time to chat.. I told you already what you can do at the best of my knowledge..
> cheers


I am deleting my messages. You can delete yours because these things are unrelated to the threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Since this is related to this thread what ever happened to the Al-Fahd and Al-Faris 8-400? They looked promising.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*100% ToT from AM General*





*6.5L Turbo Diesel*
*https://www.thedieselpage.com/65bookiii.htm*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> Since this is related to this thread what ever happened to the Al-Fahd and Al-Faris 8-400? They looked promising.


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bid-welcome-the-saudi-made-tuwaiq-2-and-al-masmak-6x6-mrap.360660/

Al-Fahd did not reach production...Al-Faris was the same as Al-Fahd, it was different in its 6x6 .. they both gave a good technological base for KSA's IFV production..















Some say they have been produced.. but not in big quantities
But, for sure they were part of a big R&D project during the 90s..

http://tanknutdave.com/the-saudi-arabian-8x8-wheeled-armoured-personnel-carrier/


Tuwaiq-2 is doing well and being mass produced now.. as well as the establishment of the production line for the JLTV Lockheed Martin with ToT .. This is what KSA is concentrating on right now:

*Tuwaiq-2*





*JLTV Lockheed Martin*






Al-masmak
https://www.armyrecognition.com/sau...d_personnel_carrier_technical_data_sheet.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070118581919207425

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070119504993226752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070120154405789697

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070118581919207425
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070119504993226752
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070120154405789697


@SC what ever happened to those deals for licensed production from Russia? I think it was the TOS-1A, AT-14 Kornet, and AGS-30. I don't recall seeing any of these three or at least one of the three being the TOS-1A.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> @SC what ever happened to those deals for licensed production from Russia? I think it was the TOS-1A, AT-14 Kornet, and AGS-30. I don't recall seeing any of these three or at least one of the three being the TOS-1A.


That deal is still going on and BTW it is local production with ToT, not under licence..Even the S-400 will come with ToT..this is the new Saudi Arabia's arms procurement policy.. every arms deal comes with ToT be it from the US, Russia, China or elsewhere.. it is very clear, ToT or no deal..
We might see more deals with Russia next month during Putin's visit to KSA..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The SC said:


> That deal is still going on and BTW it is local production with ToT, not under licence..Even the S-400 will come with ToT..this is the new Saudi Arabia's arms procurement policy.. every arms deal comes with ToT be it from the US, Russia, China or elsewhere.. it is very clear, ToT or no deal..
> We might see more deals with Russia next month during Putin's visit to KSA..


Bullshit! It will never happen...just an a fake Arab news..The Sauds are interested by building the Akula class submarine too..


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ceylal said:


> Bullshit! It will never happen...just an a fake Arab news..The Sauds are interested by building the Akula class submarine too..


Not full production as I heard and besides anybody can do something with the right instructions. Go check Russian news sites literally just search Saudi Arabia S-400 it's not fake news you're just mentally challenged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

YvngEngineer said:


> Not full production as I heard and besides anybody can do something with the right instructions. Go check Russian news sites literally just search Saudi Arabia S-400 it's not fake news you're just mentally challenged.


mentally challenged? Nannek!
russians are not going to give their best technology to a country, that may end up in the hand of the USA..Sources talk about several countries seeking it..For the time being only, Russia, Kazakhstan and Algeria that have them...China and India maybe the next acquirers.
Arabs like to boast..everything that they see , touch or dream about think its theirs..


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

All of this and much more was done around 2012!


----------



## The SC

Lightning F.53 of the RSAF; Big Bird Aviation Collection


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> @SC I was thinking for a while about Saudi Arabia's armored vehicles and wondered why they haven't converted their older MBTs into APCs or IFVs. Do you think it would be possible to use AMX-30s and M60 Pattons and convert them into vehicles which have much better armor than conventional APCs possessed by Saudi Arabia such as the M113. AMX-30 wouldn't be so good as the armor on it is complete garbage with a maximum of 50 meters but it would still outperform the M113 but the M60 Patrons would be very good at being converted with exceptional armor qualities. Israel and Jordan are both converting their older tanks because of the tanks achieving obsolescence. Again just tell me if you think they should do it or not.


KSA thought about the idea, but maybe to convert the old tanks to MLRS and not to IFV..


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

*Manufacture and development of turbines
*


----------



## The SC

*Joint space activity with Russia:*
...

- The manufacture, development and use of spacecraft and other special equipment, such as the creation of appropriate ground infrastructure for space activities.

- Joint development of spacecraft and space systems.

...
https://www.uqn.gov.sa/articles/1538083048769543900/


*TKF-500 TurboFAN*


----------



## The SC

Sound detection system for fire release source (anti-sniper)


The system of fire detection using sound determines the coordinates and location of the sniper or shooter. Our unique system is built-in and lightweight and can quickly and accurately provide the user with the source of the shots with 3D geo-information to increase the effectiveness of the reaction to the source of the shots. The system can be used for multiple purposes, and can be used while carried by the operator or even placed on top of the vehicle.
http://www.wdei.sa/services/new-copy-copy/
http://www.wdei.sa/services/new-copy-copy/


----------



## xbat

*TKF-500 TurboFAN *is interesting, could you tell us more please?


----------



## Philip the Arab

xbat said:


> *TKF-500 TurboFAN *is interesting, could you tell us more please?


Yes I will tell you more. The TKF-500 Turbofan is an 1000 pounds of thrust turbofan that can power long range cruise missiles and UAVs. They have cooperated with a Brazilian company that also sells other turbofans called http://www.turbomachine.com.br/
For comparison the https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomahawk_(missile) has only 610 pounds of thrust and the one Saudi Arabia has produced has 1000 pounds which means bigger payloads in cruise missiles and longer ranges. It can't be used on large aircraft or anything but hopefully in the future Saudi Arabia will develop bigger and more powerful jets that can power aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> Yes I will tell you more. The TKF-500 Turbofan is an 1000 pounds of thrust turbofan that can power long range cruise missiles and UAVs. They have cooperated with a Brazilian company that also sells other turbofans called http://www.turbomachine.com.br/
> For comparison the https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomahawk_(missile) has only 610 pounds of thrust and the one Saudi Arabia has produced has 1000 pounds which means bigger payloads in cruise missiles and longer ranges. It can't be used on large aircraft or anything but hopefully in the future Saudi Arabia will develop bigger and more powerful cruise missiles.


And most likely bigger engines!!!


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> And most likely bigger engines!!!


Agreed but are you thinking indigenous production of aircraft? They would have to start out with something small like a trainer or light fighter like this https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KAI_T-50_Golden_Eagle



The SC said:


> *Joint space activity with Russia:*
> ...
> 
> - The manufacture, development and use of spacecraft and other special equipment, such as the creation of appropriate ground infrastructure for space activities.
> 
> - Joint development of spacecraft and space systems.
> 
> ...
> https://www.uqn.gov.sa/articles/1538083048769543900/
> 
> 
> *TKF-500 TurboFAN*


Speaking of the AN-132 you think a ground attack variant will be made? Think of the https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_AC-130 But will less weapons.


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> Agreed but are you thinking indigenous production of aircraft? They would have to start out with something small like a trainer or light fighter like this https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KAI_T-50_Golden_Eagle
> 
> 
> Speaking of the AN-132 you think a ground attack variant will be made? Think of the https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_AC-130 But will less weapons.


KSA is currently assembling/manufacturing the Hawk Advanced Jet trainer, making big parts of the F-15 and assembling and upgrading it locally.. The Hawk assembly line will be used to assemble some Eurofighter Typhoons locally.. 

The BAE deal with Saudi Arabia includes the manufacture of 22 Hawk trainer jets locally in KSA​










​

There is one Gunship in the making.. based on the AN-132 platform too..


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> KSA is currently assembling/manufacturing the Hawk Advanced Jet trainer, making big parts of the F-15 and assembling and upgrading it locally.. The Hawk assembly line will be used to assemble some Eurofighter Typhoons locally..
> 
> The BAE deal with Saudi Arabia includes the manufacture of 22 Hawk trainer jets locally in KSA​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> There is one Gunship in the making.. based on the AN-132 platform too..


I don't mean manufacturing foreign planes. I'm saying are they going to build a indigenous jet? They could start out by developing a light fighter/jet trainer by using their already developed turbofans which have an output of 1200 pounds of thrust each could be used with 2 jets powering one aircraft. Its 100 pounds of thrust less than this aircraft https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIAI-Marchetti_S.211 and the jet mentioned used turbofans as well. I do think it would be useful, imagine them selling it abroad or even just procuring like 50-100 for future use instead of buying from the brits.


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> I don't mean manufacturing foreign planes. I'm saying are they going to build a indigenous jet? They could start out by developing a light fighter/jet trainer such as the south korean https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KAI_T-50_Golden_Eagle and then move onto 5th generation fighters while cooperating with Russia or China or a superpower.


You first start to get the technologies and the know how.. assembly and deep maintenance are a good first step, followed by manufacturing spare and other parts.. all of it in order to build capacities to make your own jet..and this is what is going on now.. I've heard that the F-15 might be manufactured in KSA in the future..But an indigenous jet! I have not heard about it before..apart from participation in the development of the British 5th generation fighter plane..

*Tempest* 5th generation fighter (UK)





















http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zon...hter-project-already-faces-serious-challenges


----------



## Philip the Arab

YvngEngineer said:


> I don't mean manufacturing foreign planes. I'm saying are they going to build a indigenous jet? They could start out by developing a light fighter/jet trainer such as the south korean https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/KAI_T-50_Golden_Eagle and then move onto 5th generation fighters while cooperating with Russia or China or a superpower.





The SC said:


> You first start to get the technologies and the know how.. assembly and deep maintenance are a good first step, followed by manufacturing spare and other parts.. all of it in order to build capacities to make your own jet..and this is what is going on now.. I've heard that the F-15 might be manufactured in KSA in the future..But an indigenous jet! I have not heard about it before..apart from participation in the development of the British 5th generation fighter plane..
> 
> *Tempest* 5th generation fighter (UK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zon...hter-project-already-faces-serious-challenges


I get it I guess they are not planning it. I do see something that could be done realistically by making a turbo fan powered UAV like this one made by the US https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Atomics_Avenger the engines are pretty good but I think two would be needed but it could be done. I don't see any other uses except those two. You could tell me if you agree with me or not.


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> I get it I guess they are not planning it. I do see something that could be done realistically by making a turbo fan powered UAV like this one made by the US https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Atomics_Avenger the engines are pretty good but I think two would be needed but it could be done. I don't see any other uses except those two. You could tell me if you agree with me or not.


That American UAV has* a Powerplant:* 1 × Pratt & Whitney Canada PW545B turbofan, *3,991 lbf (17.75 kN) thrust*, we are still a bit far from that,, but there is hope with the Chinese CH-X (from 1 to X) that KSA got a transfer of technology for the whole series.. including the CH-7 stealth combat drone:












*Saudi Arabia Buying and Building Chinese Armed Drones*

https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...abia-buying-and-building-chinese-armed-drones


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> That American UAV has* a Powerplant:* 1 × Pratt & Whitney Canada PW545B turbofan, 3,991] lbf (17.75 kN) thrust, we are still a bit far from that,, but there is hope with the Chinese CH-X (from 1 to X) that KSA got a transfer of technology for the whole series.. including the CH-7 stealth combat drone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Saudi Arabia Buying and Building Chinese Armed Drones*
> 
> https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...abia-buying-and-building-chinese-armed-droneshttps://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...abia-buying-and-building-chinese-armed-drones


This is unrelated but I was meaning to ask you why has saudi Arabia not started producing indigenous small arms? I get the manufacture guns under license but still the UAE does it with caracal and has many different types of guns. It would help with the saudi vision 2030 goal at least. Start out with a pistol, go onto a rifle, you know the move up on different guns and more experience will be gained.


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> This is unrelated but I was meaning to ask you why has saudi Arabia not started producing indigenous small arms? I get the manufacture guns under license but still the UAE does it with caracal and has many different types of guns. It would help with the saudi vision 2030 goal at least. Start out with a pistol, go onto a rifle, you know the move up on different guns and more experience will be gained.


Full transfer of technology of the AK-103





















Maybe the PL-15 Kalashnikov too


----------



## The SC

Full ToT Grom-2 system and its engines


























+












An unnamed Ukrainian defence industrial source says that the Yuzhnoye Design Bureau develops terrain hugging missile at their own initiative. It can be launched from mobile land or optional underwater platforms.
The missile will use solid fuel rocket boosters before the jet engine comes up to power after a launch. The new ground launched cruise missile will have up to 500-700 km range and would be potentially able to penetrate enemy air defence systems undetected.

















http://survincity.com/2013/10/motor-sich-engines-for-unmanned-aerial-vehicles/


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Full ToT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An unnamed Ukrainian defence industrial source says that the Yuzhnoye Design Bureau develops terrain hugging missile at their own initiative. It can be launched from mobile land or optional underwater platforms.
> The missile will use solid fuel rocket boosters before the jet engine comes up to power after a launch. The new ground launched cruise missile will have up to 500-700 km range and would be potentially able to penetrate enemy air defence systems undetected.


I did see a need for tactical and cruise missiles especially since many European countries have stopped selling things to the Saudis that could be hard to get in the future. I think I have seen that cruise missile before as wasn't it being developed at the same time as the Hrim-2? Also do you think Saudi Arabia will eventually move onto longer range missiles like IRBM,MRBM,ICBM or do they just want to be able to strike Iran? I don't remember the exact range for the ballistic missile but what I found was 250-310 miles if that's correct which I do have to say is rather lacking in father ranges but a good start. It is a good missile and I assume the CEP is much better than anything Iran has if I'm correct? I post too much but its all in good faith.


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> I did see a need for tactical and cruise missiles especially since many European countries have stopped selling things to the Saudis that could be hard to get in the future. I think I have seen that cruise missile before as wasn't it being developed at the same time as the Hrim-2? Also do you think Saudi Arabia will eventually move onto longer range missiles like IRBM,MRBM,ICBM or do they just want to be able to strike Iran? I don't remember the exact range for the ballistic missile but what I found was 250-310 miles if that's correct which I do have to say is rather lacking in father ranges but a good start. It is a good missile and I assume the CEP is much better than anything Iran has if I'm correct? I post too much but its all in good faith.


The sky's the limit..
Iran has a very powerful missile arsenal that poses a threat in case of war, so at least matching it will provide a good deterrent.. remember that preventing a war through deterrence is the main aim of Saudi Arabia..
Usrael has even ICBMs.. so why not Saudi Arabia who has to defend the most sacred Muslim sites "Al Haramein".. so at least a deterrent should be there too.. Some might say that ICBMs are only effective with nukes, yes it is true, so let's be it with nukes.. nothing is dearer to Muslims than Al Haramein, not even their souls..since Hajj is one of the corners (columns) of Islam itself..
I am not saying we should make ICBMs and nuclear bombs, but we should have the technology and know how to make them very quickly if need arises.. just like Japan..for example..


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> The sky the limit..
> Iran has a very powerful missile arsenal that poses a threat in case of war, so at least matching it will provide a good deterrent.. remember that preventing a war through deterrence is the main aim of Saudi Arabia..
> Usrael has even ICBMs.. so why not Saudi Arabia who has to defend the most sacred Muslim sites "Al Haramein".. so at least a deterrent should be there too.. Some might say that ICBMs are only effective with nukes, yes it is true, so let's be it with nukes.. nothing is dearer to Muslims than Al Haramein, not even their souls..since Hajj is one of the corners (columns) of Islam itself..
> I am not saying we should make ICBMs and nuclear bombs, but we should have the technology and know how to make them very quickly if need arises.. just like Japan..for example..


Agreed 100% but Saudi Arabia has a much better missile defense which is not comparable with Iran in terms of ability to shoot down ballistic missiles but I do think they should form better ties with as you call it "Usrael" in terms of shared fear of Iran and in the case of either nations attack Iran should be attacked. I do think Saudi Arabia should develop ICBMs openly or not openly but it should be done and I think it can be done domestically once they get more experience from the Grom-2. Nukes can be used on anything including the Grom-2 ballistic missile, they could do two things, get Pakistan's plans for nukes, or make a gun-type nuclear missile and develop thermonuclear later. If Iran dare attack Saudi Arabia send a nuke to Tehran, they would surrender quickly.


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> Agreed 100% but Saudi Arabia has a much better missile defense which is not comparable with Iran in terms of ability to shoot down ballistic missiles but I do think they should form better ties with as you call it "Usrael" in terms of shared fear of Iran and in the case of either nations attack Iran should be attacked. I do think Saudi Arabia should develop ICBMs openly or not openly but it should be done and I think it can be done domestically once they get more experience from the Grom-2. Nukes can be used on anything including the Grom-2 ballistic missile, they could do two things, get Pakistan's plans for nukes, or make a gun-type nuclear missile and develop thermonuclear later. If Iran dare attack Saudi Arabia send a nuke to Tehran, they would surrender quickly.


Better air defence is not a guarantor Against missile storms, they can come in hundreds in time of war and will overwhelm your defences, so for that you need an equivalent deterrent both in quality and numbers..

As for Usrael, there won't be any better ties as long as there is no Palestinian state beside Usrael.. KSA and Usrael might have a common foe.. but both work with the US each on its side defending their own interest but not together.. since they do not share interests..

As far as ICBMs, nukes...etc are concerned, Egypt most probably have gotten the technologies and blueprints of everything that North Korea has tested successfully.. including ICBMs and miniaturised nuclear warheads for hydrogen bombs..And most likely the full nuclear cycle technology.. 
Just remember that it is Egypt who has provided the first BM (Scud missiles) to Nk and above that helped with financing, developing, providing new technologies and testing.. the other fact is that Egypt (under US pressure for decades) cut its diplomatic ties with NK only after everything was tested and proved to be viable.. So no worries there..


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Better air defence is not a guarantor Against missile storms, they can come in hundreds in time of war and will overwhelm your defences, so for that you need an equivalent deterrent both in quality and numbers..
> 
> As for Usrael, there won't be any better ties as long as there is no Palestinian state beside Usrael.. KSA and Usrael might have a common foe.. but both work with the US each on its side defending their own interest but not together.. since they do not share interests..
> 
> As far as ICBMs, nukes...etc are concerned, Egypt most probably have gotten the technologies and blueprints of everything that North Korea has tested successfully.. including ICBMs and miniaturised nuclear warheads for hydrogen bombs..And most likely the full nuclear cycle technology..
> Just remember that it is Egypt who has provided the first BM (Scud missiles) to Nk and above that helped with financing, developing, providing new technologies and testing.. the other fact is that Egypt (under US pressure for decades) cut its diplomatic ties with NK only after everything was tested and proved to be viable.. So no worries there..


I don't think Iran has enough TELs to fire them all at the same time anyway in more of a short bursts but I know they do have Silos. Eliminating the missiles and the TELs would be the best possible idea to prevent more launches in the case of war. I was reading up about how KSA developed smaller turbojets and couldn't think of a use in cruise missiles until I saw this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low_Cost_Autonomous_Attack_System Could you read up on this and tell me if you think its a good idea because I honestly think it would be a good thing to develop which I think would be easier than other types of cruise missiles in terms of size.


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> I don't think Iran has enough TELs to fire them all at the same time anyway in more of a short bursts but I know they do have Silos. Eliminating the missiles and the TELs would be the best possible idea to prevent more launches in the case of war. I was reading up about how KSA developed smaller turbojets and couldn't think of a use in cruise missiles until I saw this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low_Cost_Autonomous_Attack_System Could you read up on this and tell me if you think its a good idea because I honestly think it would be a good thing to develop which I think would be easier than other types of cruise missiles in terms of size.


The UAE has made one already..


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> The UAE has made one already..


I see what your talking about but this Yabhon Thunder is a lot bigger than what I was talking about. I'm sure the thrust needed is very high while the one I was talking about is only about 30 pounds of thrust needed while I'm sure the thrust needed for this one is at least a few hundred pounds. The premise of the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low_Cost_Autonomous_Attack_System is to be a sub munition of 4 launched on one big missile and then the missiles separate and they would be effective against a number of targets and be very cheap. Its thrust is 20 pounds less than the KJ-200 Jetcat which you told me about http://tdi-engines.com/tdi-j45/#spec The warhead of the Yabhon Thunder is 287 pounds while the LOCASS is only 17 pounds. Imagine 20 of those loitering on the battlefield destroying tanks left and right. It is only 3 feet long think how small that is.











Take a look at this, 20 of these can be launched from an F-15E https://fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/smart/locaas.htm


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia has contributed to the funding of the Captor AESA radar program as well as a partner in its development through King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) Center for Sensors and Defense Systems since 2011. KACST is the national and main research center in the Kingdom​

Eurofighter E-Captor AESA Radar​







The King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) has signed two contracts with Selex Galileo. These contracts include delivery of Selex Galileo’s PicoSAR and cutting edge ESCAN radar technologies for joint research, development and demonstration purposes, and a series of training and industrial participation modules centred around Selex Galileo’s world renowned radar expertise.

*http://www.defense-aerospace.com/ar...es-first-submarine-launch-of-scalp-naval.html*

*
PicoSAR radar*











*E-SCAN*







YvngEngineer said:


> I see what your talking about but this Yabhon Thunder is a lot bigger than what I was talking about. I'm sure the thrust needed is very high while the one I was talking about is only about 30 pounds of thrust needed while I'm sure the thrust needed for this one is at least a few hundred pounds. The premise of the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low_Cost_Autonomous_Attack_System is to be a sub munition of 4 launched on one big missile and then the missiles separate and they would be effective against a number of targets and be very cheap. Its thrust is 20 pounds less than the KJ-200 Jetcat which you told me about http://tdi-engines.com/tdi-j45/#spec The warhead of the Yabhon Thunder is 287 pounds while the LOCASS is only 17 pounds. Imagine 20 of those loitering on the battlefield destroying tanks left and right. It is only 3 feet long think how small that is.
> View attachment 530369
> 
> View attachment 530370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at this, 20 of these can be launched from an F-15E https://fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/smart/locaas.htm


looks good.. but there are some cluster submunitions that do the same and much less expensive:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> Are you sure the KJ200 can only power something less than 20 kg? If a 30 pounds of thrust turbojet can power an 100 pound missile shouldn't a 50 pounds of thrust one be able to power one with ease? I could be wrong or it has not been tested.


Those are the company's specs.. not mine.. besides, they come in different thrust power..


----------



## The SC




----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


>


That is the Mokopa isn't it? I remember a post called Matar-4.


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> That is the Mokopa isn't it? I remember a post called Matar-4.


It is a derivative..or a Saudi development of Mokopa..


----------



## xbat

Turkish laser guided 2,75" missile Cirit is also in the video? what is that for? Afaik SA is not interested in that weapon.


----------



## Oublious

xbat said:


> Turkish laser guided 2,75" missile Cirit is also in the video? what is that for? Afaik SA is not interested in that weapon.






Turkish Attack chopper with firing Umtas, Hurkus CAS fighter firing Cirit ahahah. All made in KSA..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Oublious said:


> Turkish Attack chopper with firing Umtas, Hurkus CAS fighter firing Cirit ahahah. All made in KSA..


I don't know if that's a joke or what that means but a attack helicopter isn't as hard as you think to make. Hell, the South Africans made one by themselves. Secondly, your hurkus isn't anything special the UAE is making a trainer and CAS jet just like it with cooperation with Brazil. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novaer-Calidus_B-250_Bader


----------



## Oublious

YvngEngineer said:


> I don't know if that's a joke or what that means but a attack helicopter isn't as hard as you think to make. Hell, the South Africans made one by themselves. Secondly, your hurkus isn't anything special the UAE is making a trainer and CAS jet just like it with cooperation with Brazil. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novaer-Calidus_B-250_Bader




Make your dream come treu then. You will learn the hard way, nobody will give you critical part. From Flir to avionics, the most what ksa can and will do is nice assembly line wher the parts will come over sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Oublious said:


> Make your dream come treu then. You will learn the hard way, nobody will give you critical part. From Flir to avionics, the most what ksa can and will do is nice assembly line wher the parts will come over sea.


Many things today can be done by TOT. Aircraft wings for the F-15 have been manufactured in Saudi Arabia which is impressive since Israel does that with its F-35s. How did South Africa manufacture all the things by themselves with minimal help from Israel during the age of Apartheid? They realised that if they didn't manufacture their own armaments they weren't getting any from other countries because of the arms embargo and the same thing can happen with countries in the Middle East and just because you stereotype about Arabs doesn't mean it's true because many foreigners call them lazy oil sheikhs etc;. Flir and other advanced things can be imported what matters is that a majority is manufactured domestically that is not as advanced.

@The SC what do you think of very light jets for transport? Saudi Arabia could replace their VIP jets with them and they have the capacity to make them. If an An-132 can be made for transport I don't see why a one of these can not be made by Taqnia with cooperation from another country or company of need be. Here are some examples that have similar thrust to the engines developed by the Saudis. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cessna_Citation_Mustang
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eclipse_500
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eclipse_550
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very_light_jet


----------



## anatolia

I think it is very positive seeing Muslim countries racing producing home competition like Saudi Arabia vs Turkey. It look irritated compare to each country but this race is good race . So you should not get mad or we should not when members bragin about their own products that would make you us push for more..and we should not let politics hate each other. Good luck Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

YvngEngineer said:


> I don't know if that's a joke or what that means but a attack helicopter isn't as hard as you think to make. Hell, the South Africans made one by themselves. Secondly, your hurkus isn't anything special the UAE is making a trainer and CAS jet just like it with cooperation with Brazil



South African Rooivalk uses French engine and transmission.

AN-132 would use Aselsan avionics , I dont know what will happen in this political circumstances.
http://www.aselsan.com.tr/tr-tr/basin-odasi/haberler/Sayfalar/taqniasirket_20160222.aspx


----------



## Philip the Arab

xbat said:


> South African Rooivalk uses French engine and transmission.
> 
> AN-132 would use Aselsan avionics , I dont know what will happen in this political circumstances.
> http://www.aselsan.com.tr/tr-tr/basin-odasi/haberler/Sayfalar/taqniasirket_20160222.aspx


I know the Rooivalk does use French technology but without French permission and most subsystems were developed by South Africa. Even the Chinese make things under license such as their Z-9 which is nothing to be ashamed of considering how good Chinese defense industry is. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harbin_Z-9
I don't remember seeing the flight avionics for the An-132 provided by Aselan here is a picture which shows it provided by Honeywell.


----------



## Oublious

YvngEngineer said:


> I know the Rooivalk does use French technology but without French permission and most subsystems were developed by South Africa. Even the Chinese make things under license such as their Z-9 which is nothing to be ashamed of considering how good Chinese defense industry is. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harbin_Z-9
> I don't remember seeing the flight avionics for the An-132 provided by Aselan here is a picture which shows it provided by Honeywell.




Well ksa brouchure is faking it up, ther will be Turkish avionics in that transport lifter.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/21...e_Equipped_with_Aselsan_Avionics#.XDTeZFxKjyQ


YvngEngineer said:


> Many things today can be done by TOT. Aircraft wings for the F-15 have been manufactured in Saudi Arabia which is impressive since Israel does that with its F-35s. How did South Africa manufacture all the things by themselves with minimal help from Israel during the age of Apartheid? They realised that if they didn't manufacture their own armaments they weren't getting any from other countries because of the arms embargo and the same thing can happen with countries in the Middle East and just because you stereotype about Arabs doesn't mean it's true because many foreigners call them lazy oil sheikhs etc;. Flir and other advanced things can be imported what matters is that a majority is manufactured domestically that is not as advanced.





Imported and then put it on, like that? I am afraid you are playing to much game. Why is KSA not asking for TOT like the THAAD missile, ask if they share you with Seeker of the missile. Are you comparing flir with a simple wing?

South africa is not making everything by himself, South africa is not a country that ever will be face a ambargo like the middle east countries. They are making some stuf butt that is everything, like the rest of the world they need help of the west for technology. They don't need to invest a lot off like us Turkey. We have more technology and projects then south africa. Is that your get o way, when you face ambargo going to everyone who sell you the weapon? KSA is lazy country if they still think like this, things will never change.

Pathetic nothing more....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Oublious said:


> Well ksa brouchure is faking it up, ther will be Turkish avionics in that transport lifter.
> 
> http://www.defenseworld.net/news/21...e_Equipped_with_Aselsan_Avionics#.XDTeZFxKjyQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imported and then put it on, like that? I am afraid you are playing to much game. Why is KSA not asking for TOT like the THAAD missile, ask if they share you with Seeker of the missile. Are you comparing flir with a simple wing?
> 
> South africa is not making everything by himself, South africa is not a country that ever will be face a ambargo like the middle east countries. They are making some stuf butt that is everything, like the rest of the world they need help of the west for technology. They don't need to invest a lot off like us Turkey. We have more technology and projects then south africa. Is that your get o way, when you face ambargo going to everyone who sell you the weapon? KSA is lazy country if they still think like this, things will never change.
> 
> Pathetic nothing more....


Are you uniformed of history? The South Africans had a arms embargo from pretty much every western country because of the Apartheid. They had to make their own arms which led to Rooivalk, MRAP, Helicopters. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Nations_Security_Council_Resolution_418
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Nations_Security_Council_Resolution_591


----------



## Oublious

YvngEngineer said:


> Are you uniformed of history? The South Africans had a arms embargo from pretty much every western country because of the Apartheid. They had to make their own arms which led to Rooivalk, MRAP, Helicopters. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Nations_Security_Council_Resolution_418
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Nations_Security_Council_Resolution_591



forty years later what did they achieve with the help of israel? Not much, and besides that with who are they going to fight? Do they need that much weapon companies? Like i wrote before, they don't need to be worry for ambargo. The ambargo was inevitably with that racisme, and come back to middle east. They sell you weapons, but down graded, you can't use it against some terrorists. The ambargo against sout africa and the middle east are not to be compared. And with the weapon what they did make, are you going to win a war?


KSA will 10 years later still be milked by west, you don't want to work, asking for ToT and making wings. Making parts for missiles, and some parts for fighters maybe missiles? IF you think that is enough to establish weapon industry keep dreaming away. If you are not able to make data link to update your missile seeker like in a SAM system. And more advanced weapons and sensor, you will be still buying weapons from everyone. But hey if you Arabs are thinking this is the best way. Then so be it....


----------



## Philip the Arab

Oublious said:


> forty years later what did they achieve with the help of israel? Not much, and besides that with who are they going to fight? Do they need that much weapon companies? Like i wrote before, they don't need to be worry for ambargo. The ambargo was inevitably with that racisme, and come back to middle east. They sell you weapons, but down graded, you can't use it against some terrorists. The ambargo against sout africa and the middle east are not to be compared. And with the weapon what they did make, are you going to win a war?
> 
> 
> KSA will 10 years later still be milked by west, you don't want to work, asking for ToT and making wings. Making parts for missiles, and some parts for fighters maybe missiles? IF you think that is enough to establish weapon industry keep dreaming away. If you are not able to make data link to update your missile seeker like in a SAM system. And more advanced weapons and sensor, you will be still buying weapons from everyone. But hey if you Arabs are thinking this is the best way. Then so be it....


Technology can be made under license and the helicopter Rooivalk could have been used in a war if production was more than a measly 12 South Africa did need it then because of COIN in neighboring country but eventually the Apartheid ended and South Africa's defense industry became garbage. Saudi Arabia and South Africa apparently cooperated with a new version of the Rooivalk from Tactical Report. www.tacticalreport.com/view_news/Saudi-SAMI-plans-to-localize-the-industry-of-Rooivalk-combat-helicopter/5825 which if is real would give Saudi Arabia a good industry in terms of attack helicopters not dependent on the U.S. but dependent on themselves and the South Africans. If Saudi Arabia could just make their own APC like the Enigma APC made by the UAE they could satisfy their own orders in terms of requirement by various armed forces. For example right here http://www.tacticalreport.com/view_news/Saudi-SANG-plans-to-buy-assault-vehicles/6012 1000 vehicles could be made locally if they just took the time and money to develop a vehicle that could perform like an LAV-3 they would have a good start but it might be harder because 



The UAE developed this indigenously no matter the origins of the engineers it was developed indigenously.
I don't think Light Armored Vehicles are that complex especially today when technologies are easily integrated as long as most other systems besides the subsystems are developed indigenously.
Besides they are making progress right here with selling patrol boats to Iraq.
http://www.tacticalreport.com/view_news/Saudi-SAMI-Iraq-Navy-and-deal-for-patrol-boats/5996


----------



## The SC

In 2004, it *ZamilShipyard* invented a new type of ship, modified for the first time in the world. in the Dammam Arsenal, the Ahts ships, which for the first time operated Desiel Electric Technology and were fully manufactured by our Arsenal in Dammam by its engineers and manpower.







More than ten types of ships are built by Zamil arsenals to build and repair ships, @*ZamilShipyard* most notably the military field and then the field of oil services and port management to the area of diving vessels and other types of ships.






Water desalination and cooling with absorption technology is a Saudi national innovation and the first industrial application model in the world.






AEC In order to contribute to the increase in domestic output we are working to increase the ratio of domestic manufacturing of defense equipment to 50% of the total equipment used in the military electronics sector to meet the goals of the Saudi Vision 2030

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*46 Memoranda of Understanding between Saudi Arabia and the USA in 13 sectors worth $400 billion *

As part of its quest to achieve Vision 2030, the Saudi government has set up an economic program to partner with the world's most important economic powers and has identified 10 key sectors for investment with the United States, including defense, aviation, energy, petrochemicals, technology, manufacturing, oil and gas, Mining, investment, and health. 

The identification of these sectors, based on the economic priorities of the government sector and the private sector, and their alignment in a follow-up and measurement economic program has been agreed with the US Administration to ensure the speed of delivery and provide the necessary means to achieve it. 

The number of jobs generated by the joint investments in the ten sectors Between Saudi Arabia and the US is around 750 thousand jobs in both countries, and investments exceeding 400 billion US dollars between the two sides.

- In order to build local military manufacturing capabilities, five memoranda worth $ 18.5 billion have been signed between Saudi Military Industries Company (SAMI) and Aviation Technology Company with a number of major US companies (Raytheon, Boeing, Lockheed Martin, General Dynamics) With the aim to develop aircrafts, warships and vehicles systems, and assembling and manufacturing Black Hawk helicopters with a domestic content of not less than 50 per cent.

- In terms of investments in the technology sector, the value of memorandums of cooperation signed between the Kingdom and the US reached $ 5 billion,  including two memorandums of understanding signed between the government and Microsoft and Cisco to contribute to the Kingdom's digital transformation plan through knowledge transfer and acquisition of related advanced systems, While four memorandums were signed between a number of Saudi companies.

- In the field of petrochemicals, the signed memoranda is worth $ 72 billion, with the aim of studying the establishment of a silicon industry between the Royal Commission of Jubail and Yanba' with DOW, which will invest directly in the manufacture of polycrystalline acetate in the Kingdom. SABIC and EXXON have also agreed to establish a joint ethylene production plant using shale oil in the United States, furthering SABIC's strategy and expansion.

- The total value of investments in the oil and gas sector reached $ 54 billion. Eight memorandums of understanding were signed between "Aramco" and a number of American companies such as Halliburton and Schlumberger, among others, as part of the program to increase local content in the company's business, and to localise the Saudi power supply chain over the next five years.

- Aramco has signed two memorandums of understanding with Emerson Jacobs to enhance the company's project management capabilities and to benefit from the Fourth Industrial Revolution's applications in improving its business efficiency and production. Aramco has also signed four memorandums of understanding with a number of US companies in the field of manufacturing petroleum platforms, enhancing ground drilling , strengthening of the logistics and design of marine platforms.

- The investment sector contains only two memoranda of understanding, but with a value of up to $ 160 billion. A technology fund was established between the Public Investment Fund and Softbank. The Public Investment Fund's contribution amounts to $ 45 billion dollars out of the $ 100 billion target (it is already at $93 billion after one year of its establishment..). The Fund has achieved a profit of US $ 3 billion within five months. The Kingdom will have 45% of these profits and the same percentage of each future return. The second memorandum of understanding was the establishment of an investment fund in the US infrastructure by the Saudi Public Investment Fund and other major international investment funds.. As well as the joint investment of up to $ 60 billion which contributes to the Fund's strategy of diversifying investments and achieving returns.
The Saudi share will not be announced in this fund, but it is expected to be not less than a quarter or half. At least $ 45 billion dollars are added to this fund. Thus, Saudi Arabia will spend $ 60 or $ 75 billion in the field of investments as a minimum. Thus, defense, investment and petrochemical sectors constitute $ 260 or $ 275 billion of the total deal.

- The defense, investment, petrochemical, oil and gas sectors will account for $ 314 or $ 329 billion of the total value of the deal and the remaining amounts (from $ 71 to $ 86 billion) will be distributed on the mining, technology, health, energy and aviation sectors.

These investments are well thought over..There will be several returns, where the technology will be localised along with the transfer of scientific and applied knowledge to Saudi Arabia..this benefit represents the most important and priceless return..There is also a long-term return on investments, as investments are a very profitable option and the capital will return after some years with annual and monthly profits..which will bring billions of dollars to the state treasury and insures some authority and a foothold in many international companies and successful projects.. with the other benefit of obtaining military and civilian technologies.. These benefits alone exceed the money paid ..and there are also the thousands of jobs that will be created from these investments and projects.

*This is what has been achieved so far during this period of MBS visit to the US.. there is still another week to the visit..


These agreements will be accompanied by an American commitment to invest in the Kingdom, both in terms of material and technical investments, for example the deal of $ 110 billion will see a quarter or half of it within the Kingdom where US companies will be obliged to invest in Saudi companies or Saudi infrastructure or Saudi projects, this is part of a wide spectrum to achieve the Saudi 2030 Vision, and now KSA has drawn broad points and details with the United States and Britain.. it is expected that the Saudi Prince MBS visit to France soon will be in the same line..we may also see similar steps with Italy, China, Japan and South Korea.​https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/46-m...in-13-sectors-worth-400-billion.550596/page-2
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/46-m...in-13-sectors-worth-400-billion.550596/page-2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

@The SC if Saudi Arabia needs utility helicopters why have they not upgraded their Bell 212 to UH-1Y since the Bell 212 comes for the Uh-1N. Apparently they can be changed into UH-1Y which has better seating capabilities than the Uh-60 by about 5 seats. If all 24 from the air force we're converted they would save money but a replacment would be needed mostly likely. In 1996, the United States Marine Corps launched the H-1 upgrade program by signing a contract with Bell Helicopter for upgrading 100 UH-1Ns into UH-1Ys which in theory the Saudis could do the same without the hassle of purchasing Blackhawk with I assume more cost. Either that or Bahrain do that to their Bell 212 which should help with logistics with an 84% commonality with the AH-1Z which Bahrain already bought.


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> @The SC if Saudi Arabia needs utility helicopters why have they not upgraded their Bell 212 to UH-1Y since the Bell 212 comes for the Uh-1N. Apparently they can be changed into UH-1Y which has better seating capabilities than the Uh-60 by about 5 seats. If all 24 from the air force we're converted they would save money but a replacment would be needed mostly likely. In 1996, the United States Marine Corps launched the H-1 upgrade program by signing a contract with Bell Helicopter for upgrading 100 UH-1Ns into UH-1Ys which in theory the Saudis could do the same without the hassle of purchasing Blackhawk with I assume more cost. Either that or Bahrain do that to their Bell 212 which should help with logistics with an 84% commonality with the AH-1Z which Bahrain already bought.


KSA will be making (assembly plus locally made parts) the Blackhawk locally with TOT.. 150 of them.. it already approved.. the plant is under construction and getting ready..

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1102226/saudi-arabia
http://www.arabnews.com/node/1102226/saudi-arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> KSA will be making (assembly plus locally made parts) the Blackhawk locally with TOT.. 150 of them.. it already approved.. the plant is under construction and getting ready..
> 
> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1102226/saudi-arabia


I guess your right but what will happen to the air forces 40 Bell 212 and Bell 412 which can both be converted into UH-1Y which has similar capabilities to the UH-60 Blackhawk. And in the future if Saudi Arabia purchases the AH-1Z which is unlikely but would do the Navy or the Saudi marines very good as I said before the UH-1Y part commonality rate with the AH-1Z is 84% which means simplified logistics which would be good for the UH-1Y for the Navy or Marines and also the AH-1Z for the Marines/Navy.


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> I guess your right but what will happen to the air forces 40 Bell 212 and Bell 412 which can both be converted into UH-1Y which has similar capabilities to the UH-60 Blackhawk. And in the future if Saudi Arabia purchases the AH-1Z which is unlikely but would do the Navy or the Saudi marines very good as I said before the UH-1Y part commonality rate with the AH-1Z is 84% which means simplified logistics which would be good for the UH-1Y for the Navy or Marines and also the AH-1Z for the Marines/Navy.


Nothing will happen to them, they are still being used and will be in the future.. no need to upgrade them to anything else since KSA has a very good number of Apaches..
https://militarysimulation.training...audi-air-force-bell-412-helicopter-simulator/
https://militarysimulation.training...audi-air-force-bell-412-helicopter-simulator/


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Nothing will happen to them, they are still being used and will be in the future.. no need to upgrade them to anything else since KSA has a very good number of Apaches..
> https://militarysimulation.training...audi-air-force-bell-412-helicopter-simulator/


I guess your right but I was envisioning attack helicopters for the Saudi Marines which I thought would do good because the Apache is bigger, slower, has a shorter range, and is more heavily armed and more heavily armored. It's a helicopter that reflects the US Army's general objectives to seize and hold specific territories, be able to take a beating, and be able to inflict massive damage on huge numbers of enemy forces. It's not designed to penetrate deep into enemy territory, destroy a target behind enemy lines, and quickly return. Now look at the Viper, it's much faster, lightly armored, able to travel much further (making it more effective when deployed from an aircraft carrier), and it still packs a powerful punch. It's able to penetrate further, strike a critical blow, and then get out of enemy territory. It is not designed to go somewhere nearby to hold and defend territory while under continuous/repeated assault by enemy forces the roles differ a whole lot which is why the US marines use the AH-1Z while the army uses the AH-64 but my honest opinion is that Saudi Arabia should use the AH-1Z attack helicopters split between Jeddah and Jubail. Bell 212 is getting really old though you have to understand the UH-1Y is basically a complete overall which transforms the helicopter into a utility helicopter comparable to the UH-60 so even if they aren't being retired anytime soon upgrades will be needed as the United States Marines Corps needed. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_UH-1Y_Venom
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_AH-1Z_Viper


----------



## The SC

*Sikorska SH-60 Seahawk*







*Eurocopter AS332 Super Puma*







*Eurocopter AS365 Dauphin*







*And pretty soon*

Boeing P-8 Poseidon​*



*

KSA do not have ACs or HCs.. for now..


----------



## The SC

*Carbon nanotubes
*










*



*


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> *Carbon nanotubes
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is Saudi Arabia focusing on SAM developments? Such as indigenous MANPADS which I do think Saudi Arabia could definitely do and licensed medium-long range SAM from maybe LIG Nex1. I do think they should at least start their base in case of a conflict with Israel because the US isn't going to be giving them weapons because of Israel complaining.


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> Is Saudi Arabia focusing on SAM developments? Such as indigenous MANPADS which I do think Saudi Arabia could definitely do and licensed medium-long range SAM from maybe LIG Nex1. I do think they should at least start their base in case of a conflict with Israel because the US isn't going to be giving them weapons because of Israel complaining.


Yes.. you'll hear news soon..


----------



## The SC

EMP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086496069792555009
Middle East Aircraft Engine Company holds two training courses for its Saudi engineers in the manufacture of F100 engine blades used in the F-15 aircraft and the electronic interactive system of the engine under the supervision of Pratt & Whitney of America for engines








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086999643492360193

3D printers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Italian Ambassador to Saudi Arabia Luca Ferrari explained that his country has extensive cooperation with Riyadh in the field of military industries, especially in the field of helicopter manufacturing, cybersecurity and cyber warfare.

He added that negotiations are underway to cooperate in the field of localising military industries with the Saudi Company for Military Industries, for the manufacture of frigates and radars.

"We will work with Saudi Military Industries to build a local military industry, not just sell products," Ferrari told Asharq Al-Awsat.

He pointed out that Italy comes after the United States and Britain in cooperation with Saudi Arabia, and its goal to expand this cooperation, because Saudi Arabia seeks to localise the military industries and technologies.

...

https://aawsat.com/home/article/1213991


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Italian Ambassador to Saudi Arabia Luca Ferrari explained that his country has extensive cooperation with Riyadh in the field of military industries, especially in the field of helicopter manufacturing, cybersecurity and cyber warfare.
> 
> He added that negotiations are underway to cooperate in the field of localising military industries with the Saudi Company for Military Industries, for the manufacture of frigates and radars.
> 
> "We will work with Saudi Military Industries to build a local military industry, not just sell products," Ferrari told Asharq Al-Awsat.
> 
> He pointed out that Italy comes after the United States and Britain in cooperation with Saudi Arabia, and its goal to expand this cooperation, because Saudi Arabia seeks to localise the military industries and technologies.
> 
> ...
> 
> https://aawsat.com/home/article/1213991


I was understanding that Italy was cutting off armament supply to Saudi Arabia because the leader of Italy said that at least.


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> I was understanding that Italy was cutting off armament supply to Saudi Arabia because the leader of Italy said that at least.


There are arms supplies and there are JVs for transfer of technology.. we heard the same from some media outlets in Spain, but it was rejected by government officials and it was not true..Germany is the only European country that cuts arms supplies to KSA..and it is very symbolic..since those are almost irrelevant arms, like small patrol boats that Saudi Arabia has started making and can get from other sources.. so it is a dull policy, just talk..they can't act on anything, because they do not supply vital weapons to KSA..and now if they want to sell, they'd have to transfer a hefty amount of tech..since they are not trusted with their acrobatic policies..


----------



## The SC

Dr. Andreas Schwer the Chief _Executive Officer of Saudi_ Arabian Military Industries (_SAMI_), said earlier today in the national industry development program that they had tested a jet aircraft and two helicopters designs..in two different projects..


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Dr. Andreas Schwer the Chief _Executive Officer of Saudi_ Arabian Military Industries (_SAMI_), said earlier today in the national industry development program that they had tested a jet aircraft and two helicopters designs..in two different projects..


You have the link anywhere?


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> You have the link anywhere?


Nope he has announced this today on the stage of the national industry development program forum..


----------



## The SC

On the sidelines of the inauguration of the national industry development program..

Agreement to establish a joint entity with French company *Thales* with a localization rate of more than 50% in the military industries..


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> On the sidelines of the inauguration of the national industry development program..
> 
> Agreement to establish a joint entity with French company *Thales* with a localization rate of more than 50% in the military industries..


I see, do you have any idea what he's talking about in terms of the jet aircraft? It sounds promising but I could be too far-reaching in terms of the size or purpose of the jet.


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> I see, do you have any idea what he's talking about in terms of the jet aircraft? It sounds promising but I could be too far-reaching in terms of the size or purpose of the jet.


No idea yet buddy.. not on the jet.. helicopters, I've heard news since 2013.. some TOT and JV with Italy..
The jet can be civilian or military (most likely civilian IMAO).. but interestingly enough.. will the engine be made locally or not.. we'll find out quite soon..


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091026096127127552
Investment opportunity to establish a giant plant for the manufacture of solar panels.. size of investment estimated at 13 billion riyals ($3.5B) in each of # NEOM and # Sudair


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090612597509029888
Fatima al-Harbi, a PhD student in California, has discovered vulnerabilities in many computer operating systems and smart devices, including Apple, and the company thanks and praises the role of Saudi women.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Saudi economy is growing at the highest pace in 3 years, rising 2.2% in 2018








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091062570637762560


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

The establishment of a joint entity between *SAMI*DEFENSE Saudi Arabia and the French company *Thales* for the manufacture and localisation of short-range air defense, radars, ECM, command and control systems (C2), multi-mission missiles, guided bombs fuses and interconnection communication systems.. With a localization rate of up to 70%


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


>


I'm impressed, any idea when these came into service or how many were produced or will be produced?


----------



## The SC

YvngEngineer said:


> I'm impressed, any idea when these came into service or how many were produced or will be produced?


They are being mass produced..


----------



## The SC

*SGS-1 lunched into space*

King Abdul Aziz City for Science and Technology, Lockheed Martin collaborated to manufacture SGS-1
The SGS-1 was manufactured, tested and operated with the participation of Saudi engineers and scientists.
It is used to secure the communications system for the security and military authorities, TV and Internet, and provide high-capacity and advanced capabilities for broadband (Ka-Band)
It is characterized by Frequency hopping technology resisting to interference!
Covering the Middle East, North Africa and Europe






Saudi Arabia's newest communications satellite, Hellas-Sat-4/SaudiGeoSat-1, will not only be one of the most powerful ever built, it will be among the most agile thanks to new flexible payload technology.

The payload brings unprecedented capability to the A2100 spacecraft. Aboard Hellas-Sat-4/SaudiGeoSat-1, the technology will allow flexible bandwidth and frequency management for secure communications. That same technology can be used to dynamically reprogram satellites in-orbit and rapidly adjust communications networks.


----------



## The SC

*SGS-1 Saudi Satellite..A first step and a giant leap
*
When the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman assumed the reins of power in the Kingdom, he introduced young people in all fields and Prince Mohammed bin Salman, Crown Prince of the Kingdom led Vision 2030, which put the civilized people and their ambitious economy as a vision. Because it combines the people's civilization and ambition. The knowledge economy seeks to transfer and localize advanced technology, with continuous support for innovation, and the Kingdom seeks to promote and develop local industrial content.

In this direction, the Saudi Telecom satellite, which was developed in cooperation with Lockheed Martin, and the certification of a number of Saudi engineers, according to the standards adopted by the company for its employees in all stages of manufacturing and testing, to transfer the expertise of manufacturing and testing of large satellite technologies dedicated to space communications In the fixed orbit. 

The satellite will also be operated, managed and controlled by national cadres. It has been launched using "electric and chemical" hybrid propulsion systems that have helped to reduce the weight of the satellite which weighs 6.5 tons and increase its life span to more than 20 years, It also has high-efficiency solar panels that generate power with a capacity of more than 20 kW. The satellite also has a processing unit that allows changing the up and down signal settings and a distribution unit capable of passing communication between users without crossing earth stations. 

It also carries a Ku-band communications payload for Halasat, an ArabSat company. These advanced specifications have been implemented by qualified Saudi engineers at the highest levels that put the Kingdom today in the satellite industry and make this advanced technology today under the hands of the people of the Kingdom.

With the making of this satellite and the success of its launch, the Kingdom is positioning itself in the global communications market and advanced technology. Today, through this satellite, it can provide communications to a large number of countries. If we have made this huge step today, er are heading to jumps especially in the field of rocket launching systems with the development of military industries that take direct attention from the Crown Prince, thus completing the elements of these advanced industries. 

As King Abdul Aziz began the journey of science, which we saw with the first Arab Muslim astronaut, and whose fruits are also being seen today by engineers who launch the first big Saudi satellite, Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman is leading us in the journey of advanced and modern industry. If we see the determination from the past, we have the right to see the future shining, under this sincere leadership of its people.

http://www.aleqt.com/2019/02/08/article_1538546.html


----------



## Philip the Arab

@The SC 
Do you think Saudi Arabia needs an A-10 type CAS aircraft and if so do you think they could cooperate with the U.S. or other major powers to build one?


----------



## The SC

Phillip the Arab said:


> @The SC
> Do you think Saudi Arabia needs an A-10 type CAS aircraft and if so do you think they could cooperate with the U.S. or other major powers to build one?


Everyone would like to have the A-10 but none can get it..and nothing can match it today.. the endeavor will be too expensive, so better invest in a full fighter, because to build something close to the A-10 it has to be heavily armoured like a flying tank..
I understood from some articles and reports that KSA will procure a light weight CAS airplane..the same as the one the US army will chose.. but no news yet..


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Foreign Policy chose Prince Mohamed Bin Salman among the list of global thinkers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Everyone would like to have the A-10 but none can get it..and nothing can match it today.. the endeavor will be too expensive, so better invest in a full fighter, because to build something close to the A-10 it has to be heavily armoured like a flying tank..
> I understood from some articles and reports that KSA will procure a light weight CAS airplane..the same as the one the US army will chose.. but no news yet..
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Foreign Policy chose Prince Mohamed Bin Salman among the list of global thinkers


I’m sure Russia or China could make a plane that matches it. If by heavily armored you mean the titanium tub this is not that big of a hurdle. I honestly think it would not be super expensive to produce a plane like the A-10 simply because a lot of the technology that is used on it is widely available and not so revolutionary as the Pave Penny on the A-10 was. Is the A-29 not a good choice for Saudi Arabia? It has good CAS qualities and is cheaper than many other jet powered CAS jets.




Fairly simple looking design for today’s standards.


----------



## The SC

Phillip the Arab said:


> I’m sure Russia or China could make a plane that matches it. If by heavily armored you mean the titanium tub this is not that big of a hurdle. I honestly think it would not be super expensive to produce a plane like the A-10 simply because a lot of the technology that is used on it is widely available and not so revolutionary as the Pave Penny on the A-10 was. Is the A-29 not a good choice for Saudi Arabia? It has good CAS qualities and is cheaper than many other jet powered CAS jets.
> View attachment 538186
> 
> Fairly simple looking design for today’s standards.


There is the SU-25 and SU-34..
*Meet Russia's A-10: The Sukhoi Su-25*

*More lightweight and nimble than the beloved Warthog, Russia's Frogfoot is just as versatile and deadly as its American cousin. *





The Frogfoot is smaller, faster and more nimble weighing 14,900 lb. less than the 47,090-lb. A-10. Its twin turbojet engines give the aircraft a maximum speed of 606mph.

https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/aviation/a24303/russia-sukhoi-su-25-a-10/

*As far as the A-29 is concerned*

*Emirati Light Attack Aircraft Breaks Cover*

by David Donald
- November 13, 2017, 3:12 AM



With a pedigree tracing back to the Embraer EMB 312 Tucano, Calidus’s PT6A-powered B-250 is a brand-new light attack/training aircraft equipped with Rockwell Collins Pro Line Fusion avionics. The company said it intends to begin manufacturing the type in the UAE.

https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...13/emirati-light-attack-aircraft-breaks-cover


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> There is the SU-25 and SU-34..
> *Meet Russia's A-10: The Sukhoi Su-25*
> 
> *More lightweight and nimble than the beloved Warthog, Russia's Frogfoot is just as versatile and deadly as its American cousin. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Frogfoot is smaller, faster and more nimble weighing 14,900 lb. less than the 47,090-lb. A-10. Its twin turbojet engines give the aircraft a maximum speed of 606mph.
> 
> https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/aviation/a24303/russia-sukhoi-su-25-a-10/
> 
> *As far as the A-29 is concerned*
> 
> *Emirati Light Attack Aircraft Breaks Cover*
> 
> by David Donald
> - November 13, 2017, 3:12 AM
> 
> 
> 
> With a pedigree tracing back to the Embraer EMB 312 Tucano, Calidus’s PT6A-powered B-250 is a brand-new light attack/training aircraft equipped with Rockwell Collins Pro Line Fusion avionics. The company said it intends to begin manufacturing the type in the UAE.
> 
> https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...13/emirati-light-attack-aircraft-breaks-cover


I guess Saudi Arabia could buy the B-250 Bader from the UAE as a CAS aircraft if it can fit their needs. It has more carrying capability than the A-29 Super Tucano and is great at low-intensity conflicts against the Houthis or any other enemies of Saudi Arabia where the AH-64 is overkill. If AGM-65 is integrated, M134 Minigun pods which would have a lesser sounding Brrt compared to the GAU-8, AIM-9, and whatever weapons that would be good CAS and ground attack systems this could be a viable weapon for supporting troops. Even if it has no or limited armor, the chances of hitting one with small arms is slim to none and even so the A-10 can protect against 23mm maximum even though most armies use above 30mm maximum so its still going down most likely.


----------



## The SC

SAMI and CMI group JV






*SAMI* and Thales | A Saudi-France (JV)


----------



## The SC

science technology for investment and industrial development


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia achieved first place in the Arab world and 22nd place in the world in the number of patents with 787 patents during 2018

- 2016: 517 patents
- 2017: 664 patents
- 2018: 787 patents

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

Passive radar made by Taqnia


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Passive radar made by Taqnia


Can you give me a link or more information if possible?


----------



## The SC

Phillip the Arab said:


> Can you give me a link or more information if possible?


it was on twitter.. and you can go to Taqnia website..


----------



## Philip the Arab

Armored Buggy made by BandariaAuto bandriaauto.com/r2f-armored/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099778129260933121


----------



## The SC

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099778129260933121


AL EQAB


----------



## The SC

*Oiling the wheels on a road to success*

https://www.nature.com/articles/532S13a


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Arabia To Acquire Weapons from Russia*

*Russian anti-tank missiles, rocket and grenade launchers and assault rifles to be produced in Saudi Arabia.*

*11 October 2017*




_Saudi Arabian Military Industries and the Russian government have agreed the transfer of technology for local production of the TOS -1A Multiple Rocket Launcher _


Saudi Arabia has signed an agreement with Russia’s ROSOBORONEXPORT to acquire weapon systems, which will be manufactured and sustained locally in the kingdom.

The agreement forms part of Saudi Arabian Military Industries’ (SAMI’s) mandate to act as a catalyst for localising 50% of Saudi Arabia’s military procurement spending by 2030 as set out in the kingdom’s ambitious Vision 2030 plan to diversify the local economy away from oil.

In a memorandum of understanding (MOU), Saudi Arabia’s Ministry of Defence agreed to procure the S-400 air defence system, the Kornet-EM system, the TOS-1A, the AGS-30 and the Kalashnikov AK-103 from state-owned ROSOBORONEXPORT.

The MOU includes the transfer of technology for the local production of the Kornet-EM anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) system, the TOS-1A advanced multiple rocket launcher and AGS-30 automatic grenade launchers with grenades. In addition, the parties will co-operate to localise the manufacturing and sustainment of parts of the S-400 air defence system.

The General Terms Contract covers the local production of the Kalashnikov AK-103 and its ammunition, which will contribute to raising the local content and enhancing self-sufficiency in line with the objectives set out in Vision 2030.

Educational and training programmes for Saudi nationals to ensure the sustainability and development of the military industries sector in Saudi Arabia are also included in the agreements, which are expected to have tangible economic contributions and create hundreds of direct jobs. It will also transfer cutting-edge technologies that will act as a catalyst for localizing 50% of the kingdom’s military spending.

SAMI, which is wholly government owned, will establish companies through joint ventures with global original equipment manufacturers (OEMs), as well as co-operating with local military companies.

HRH Prince Mohammad bin Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, Deputy Crown Prince and Minister of Defense said: “While the kingdom is one of the world’s top five spenders on security and defence overall, only around two percent of our military procurement is domestic.”

Currently, Saudi Arabia is the world’s second largest importer of weapons with a 7% global market share behind India (14%), according to the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI). 

The UK and the US are the principal arms suppliers to Saudi Arabia, but the establishment of SAMI is an attempt by the kingdom to reduce its dependence on foreign military sales, which have come under harsher scrutiny recently due to the kingdom’s military operations in Yemen, where weapons supplied by foreign countries have been implicated in civilian deaths and casualties.


https://www.defenceprocurementinter.../saudi-arabian-military-industries-and-russia

S-400 air defence system






TOS-1A Thermobaric MLRS












Kornet-EM system
















AGS-30
















Kalashnikov AK-103 and its ammunition


----------



## The SC

MK VI Patrol Boat to be made in Saudi Arabia


----------



## The SC

Cooperation between KACST Saudi Arabia and the Ukrainian Design Office Yuzhnoye started from 2014 until 2018 summarized in brief:

*2014*:


1- Transfer the technology of a tactical missile complex called Grom-2, the manufacture of the entire complex of the complex, in addition to the design of the missile test facility.
















2 - Transfer of unmanned aircraft designs of UAV's in addition to the materials that enter the manufacture.

























3 - transfer of designs and assembly space aircraft in full.












4 - transfer designs and the space complex of the missile Mayak-22 to transmit satellites and the technical and tactical aids to launch it fully.

















*

2015:*


1- The transfer of two types of electric power generators using the Ramjet technology full studies and related designs.









*


2017:* 


1 - Transfer of designs of the tactical and technical facility that helps to test UAV's unmanned aircraft.







2 - Purchase of missile launchers for Tactical OTR space missiles in addition to the purchase of warhead designs for Grom-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

3 - Purchase the designs of the tactical and mechanical missile test and auxiliary equipment to launch and fully test them.














4 - Transfer of the technology of motors capsule designed from fiber carbon.







5. The transfer of technical assistance equipment in the testing of solid fuel engines technically and mechanically as well as auxiliary equipment for maintenance and sustainability. Grom-2.







6. Transfer of the internal space navigation systems technology.













7. Transfer of test designs for electromechanical equipment for solid fuel engines. Grom-2.




8. Transmission of electric aerodynamic navigation technology.







9 - Transfer of chassis technology and structures of missiles lunch vehicles






















10- Transfer of the technology of the designs of the Mechanical, technical and electric aerodynamic navigation test facility. 











11- Transmission of pneumatic pumps.







12 - transfer of the technology combining short-range and medium-range air-defence missiles.
















*2018*: (June)


1 - Transfer of technology of cruise missiles: subsonic cruise missiles in full.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> 3 - Purchase the designs of the tactical and mechanical missile test and auxiliary equipment to launch and fully test them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 - Transfer of the technology of motors capsule designed from fiber carbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. The transfer of technical assistance equipment in the testing of solid fuel engines technically and mechanically as well as auxiliary equipment for maintenance and sustainability. Grom-2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Transfer of the internal space navigation systems technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Transfer of test designs for electromechanical equipment for solid fuel engines. Grom-2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Transmission of electric aerodynamic navigation technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 - Transfer of chassis technology and structures of missiles lunch vehicles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10- Transfer of the technology of the designs of the Mechanical, technical and electric aerodynamic navigation test facility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11- Transmission of pneumatic pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 - transfer of the technology combining short-range and medium-range air-defence missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2018*: (June)
> 
> 
> 1 - Transfer of technology of cruise missiles: subsonic cruise missiles in full.


I have noticed Ukraine has been cooperating with Arab countries more often. Just this past year a transfer of technology between Jordan and Ukraine for production of the Jadara Terminator has commenced. Ukraine can offer a lot for TOT and licensed production and cooperation is very beneficial.


----------



## The SC

$1 Billion to set up a project for the manufacture of flexible solar panels and the manufacture of multi-use solar systems.


----------



## The SC

Saudi National Automobile Manufacturing



















http://snam.com.sa/products/



*Saudi, Korean firms to build car manufacturing plant*






https://www.eyeofriyadh.com/news/details/saudi-korean-firms-to-build-car-manufacturing-plant

*Sadara signs deal with Saudi National Automobile Manufacturing Company*






http://www.arabnews.com/node/1055356/corporate-news



*Ma’aden and SNAM Sign Cooperation Agreement*

The Saudi Arabia National Automotive Manufacturing Company (SANAM) recently signed an agreement with the Saudi Arabian Mining Company (Ma’aden) to increase the aluminium content in vehicles produced in Saudi Arabia.
During a signing ceremony in Riyadh, Khaled S. Alohali, Ma’aden Vice President of Strategy and Aluminium said, “Ma’aden and SANAM are united in our goal of increasing the use of aluminium in the automotive industry as an alternative to iron. Ma’aden operates one of the world’s largest fully integrated aluminium complexes and we are currently supplying Jaguar Land Rover with high quality auto sheet product from our world class rolling mill facility.”
Ma’aden Aluminium, a multi-billion dollar joint venture between Ma’aden and global aluminium leader Alcoa Corporation, is already producing high quality aluminium products for global customers. The joint venture has brought best in class aluminum production technology and expertise to the Kingdom and is ready to support the Saudi automotive industry in its goal to build a modern auto industry in Saudi Arabia.
Dr. Fahd S. Al-Dohish, President and CEO of SNAM, said, “We are excited about launching a world class factory for the manufacturing of automobiles and automotive parts within the industrial city of Jubail. We are working now to develop joint ventures with local and international companies in order to attract the expertise required to build integrated, sustainable and high tech automotive manufacturing facilities over a dedicated area in Jubail covering one million square metres. In the next few years, we plan to put Saudi Arabia on the global map of automotive manufacturing, in direct support of the goals identified in Saudi Vision 2030.
https://www.maaden.com.sa/en/news_details/340
https://www.maaden.com.sa/en/news_details/340
*

SNAM (Saudi National Automobile Manufacturing) plan to build car engines*

*





http://www.alriyadh.com/1567616

*


----------



## The SC

Prince Sultan Defense Studies and Research Center (PSDSARC) from Saudi Arabia was present at IDEX 2019 to present its Shaheen SH-01, a vertical Takeoff and Landing (VTOL) Unmanned Aerial System (UAS), designed for surveillance, reconnaissance and transport applications. The system is able to takeoff as well from land as ships. 
Made from a light-weight, carbon composite structure, this UAS has four electric motors, rotating wings for efficiency and tilt wing capability. Wings and tails are removable for transportation.

SH-01 can go to a maximum altitude of 3000m, for a maximum endurance of 3 hours. It has a stabilized EO/IR Day-Night vision and object scanning & tracking system. Communications are made with a data link S/C Band(Omni), for a communication range of 50 km.

Navigation and flight control are operated with a redundant navigation and flight control computer. It features a GPS/INS based navigation with air-data assist and flight director (Airspeed, Altitude, Heading).




​


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Aramco, Mazda Motor Corporation and AIST collaborate to develop the world’s most advanced engine/ fuel combination*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Science Technology* has revealed details of the new powerful long-range drone 






http://arab.com.ua/en/science-technology-has-revealed-details-of-the-new-powerful-long-range-drone


----------



## The SC

Award # " Innovation Partner of 2019" from # Huawei Company





*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Electro-organic solar cells*

*




*

*Molecular electronics*

*



*

*
Data systems merging and analysis platform
*

*



*

More innovations and projects:

https://www.kacst.edu.sa/eng/RD/Pages/content.aspx?dID=91


----------



## The SC

The first # mobile_saudi called # Jawwal_Sahraa #DESERT_ONE The hard and soft design and all components of mobile # in Saudi Arabia will be put in the market two months later and the one who wants to buy a mobile phone should be Saudi Arabia's # 1 choice to support the Saudi industry.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110839752461336576
Modelling of EW






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111705639376560129
SAQR-2






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111719492500054021
Hand blood vessels-print through IR






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111721347720404993
Military Decision Making Support Center






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111725591185768448
Non-combustible composite materials (with thermal spray coating on ceramics)..important for space ships and nuclear reactors






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111728773219659776

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Centre of excellence for generating and studying electromagnetic waves and sensors






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111762286065143808

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Centre of excellence for generating and studying electromagnetic waves and sensors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111762286065143808


This page make me full energy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

A laboratory to simulate satellites in order to make bigger and better ones







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112066812231901184
Rainfall Management Modeling System







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112065383350059011
Design and manufacture of Internet of things (IoT) antennas 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112064761334767617
A factory for assembly and manufacture of cars of the Saudi _National Automobiles Manufacturing company_ (Snam) and its partner company _SsangYong_ South Korea with a production capacity of 30 thousand cars annually of S-100 and SD-110 models..












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111059343628271621
Converting heavy oil and naphtha into high value chemicals







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111001330229886976
Warning and Control system (it is a Command & Control system)











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110976088627388418

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Design and manufacture of high-precision radar for detecting and taking 3D pictures of concealed and hidden targets underground.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110086169025540096
Localization of* technetium*-*99* isotopic production processes..
That is used in tens of millions of medical diagnostic procedures annually, making it the most commonly used medical radioisotope.





*Technetium-99m* (*99mTc*) is a short-lived (half-life about 6 hours) metastable nuclear isomer used in nuclear medicine, produced from molybdenum-99. It decays by isomeric transition to technetium-99, a desirable characteristic, since the very long half-life and type of decay of technetium-99 imposes little further radiation burden on the body. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technetium-99



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110084555988500482https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technetium-99

Development and manufacture of commercial ships Tracker System







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109492949988057094

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Prince Sultan Defense Studies and Research Center (PSDSARC)


----------



## The SC

Localisation of electrical industries












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085849851399753728
SGS1 is Of the latest satellites with advanced technical specifications that are used in space for the first time, ir was built by Saudis from KACST in cooperation with Lockheed Martin
















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092886095241662464


----------



## The SC

Saudi Defense Electronics Company #SADEC is a Saudi technology company specialized in radar, electronic warfare and electro-optic systems. it will manufacture dozens of military products, including systems like #kaseh(sweeps), # Sarab (mirages), #Mathil (simulators) and # Bahith (searchers).

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113881477673050113http://sadec.com.sa/electronic-warfare


----------



## Philip the Arab

@The SC 
Did the ERAF Group reverse engineer the BMR 600?





http://eraf.com/bmr-600/


----------



## The SC

The weapons and ammunition factory of the General Establishment of the Saudi Military Industries manufactures the G3 and G36 rifles, the MP5 submachine guns and the ammunition with several caliber bullets and mortars, 60-81-120 mm mortars, Ammunition for the Apache Gun, # artillery ammunition, 105-155 artillery shells and multiple rocket launcher rockets.
























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114450767354707969


Philip the Arab said:


> @The SC
> Did the ERAF Group reverse engineer the BMR 600?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://eraf.com/bmr-600/


It is made by Eraf.. so most likely TOT with some Saudi improvements







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114460089778364416


----------



## Samlee

Wow!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

This is an old question in my mind. Why Arabs don't buy or invest in Japanese military industry they are brilliant in any industry and science development


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> This is an old question in my mind. Why Arabs don't buy or invest in Japanese military industry they are brilliant in any industry and science development


Well until recently Japan didn't export defense equipment and now I'm not aware of any exports because of Japans role in WWII. Once equipment starts being exported in greater qualities then the Arabs can focus on investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Well until recently Japan didn't export defense equipment and now I'm not aware of any exports because of Japans role in WWII. Once equipment starts being exported in greater qualities then the Arabs can focus on investment.


Japan has updated its weapons export policy..the proof is their submarines participation in the Australian bid.. but they are known to be difficult in negotiations.. no flexibility and no way out in contracts.. at all..
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Marine Testing and Monitoring Robot # SWIM_R is designed and produced by Aramco Research Center at King Abdullah University of Science and Technology # KAUST..The company has achieved seven patents in the development of the marine robot which is used to inspect marine oil pipelines.














__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115268225292558337
Military Robots Tiger 2 MR400 and Tiger 1 MR330 Production and Manufacturing by Technology Company _ Saudi Smart Machines _ # Robotics













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115269056293109760
Robot #RescueBot is produced and manufactured by Saudi Technology Company. # _Robtix technology for detection and rescue in narrow spaces and drilling with a clutch and lights that reveal up to 200 meters and cameras with high accuracy.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115301252873752576
The self-driving marine boat is made and manufactured by Saudi Arabia Taqnia for robotics and smart systems. It is controlled remotely and is used in military, civil and rescue applications.


















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115360336926912515
Saudi Arabia's F-15 Aircraft Transformation Program to F-15SA..Where the company Salam Saudi aircraft manufacturing company manufactures the front, wings and missile launchers for the fighter aircraft..




































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115389017850171392https://twitter.com/ksa_number2030/status/1115387707402924034
https://twitter.com/ksa_number2030/status/1115387707402924034



The Ukrainian Observer-S UAV, which is manufactured by the Saudi industrial technology company, in a consortium of several companies. The aircraft has successfully passed # radar jamming and penetration tests.


















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115355338537164801

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Some of the products of Al-Rawdat_Technical Factory for Electronic Circuits, which is one of the factories in Saudi Arabia specialized in the manufacture of electronic circuits for various military and civilian devices.























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114959107646214145
Military Night Vision, a system mounted on the of snipers and special forces weapons produced by the Saudi military industry, it is manufactured by Saudi Arabia's Advanced Vision Company








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114954754541723658
Portable thermal vision system is a system for viewing and monitoring military targets, produced by the Saudi military industry, it is manufactured by Saudi Arabia's Advanced Vision Company







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114951337685475329
Military command and control system of the production and manufacturing company # Advanced Electronics Saudi Arabia provides telecommunications between vehicles, ships and individuals.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114949654695809025


----------



## Khaqan Humayun

Really surprise...... I'm too much happy if this is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Ceylal

Khaqan Humayun said:


> Really surprise...... I'm too much happy if this is true.


If you believe in Santa Claus...


----------



## Wilhelm II

Ceylal said:


> If you believe in Santa Claus...


----------



## Ceylal

Wilhelm II said:


>


That is exactly what it is, bla bla bla..Arabs are known for that..In their entire life, they haven’t created a thing, they just claim things...as theirs...


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ceylal said:


> That is exactly what it is, bla bla bla..Arabs are known for that..In their entire life, they haven’t created a thing, they just claim things...as theirs...


Hey Ceylal a Morrocan student I know considers himself an Arab but acknowledges Amazigh in Algeria and Morroco, what do you think? Is he actually Arab or Arabized?


----------



## Ceylal

Philip the Arab said:


> Hey Ceylal a Morrocan student I know considers himself an Arab but acknowledges Amazigh in Algeria and Morroco, what do you think? Is he actually Arab or Arabized?


They are arabophone..it is the correct word...North Africa is Amazigh from the Atlantic to the canal of Suez..It is the successives illegitimate governments that ruled the area , that did everything to deny them their culture and forbade the evolution of their language ..Those rulers needed the Middle Eastern countries to survive...The 21st century is going to bring a lot of changes in theses areas..


----------



## ezerdi2

Ceylal said:


> They are arabophone..it is the correct word...North Africa is Amazigh from the Atlantic to the canal of Suez..It is the successives illegitimate governments that ruled the area , that did everything to deny them their culture and forbade the evolution of their language ..Those rulers needed the Middle Eastern countries to survive...The 21st century is going to bring a lot of changes in theses areas..



We are aware of the small place our leaders have made us occupy in this world.A people who do not manufacture their weapons is condemned to begging for its security, or at least negotiating with the powerful of this world
a simple equation: buy the weapons from the Russians, give the construction projects to the Chinese, sell the oil to the Americans and give the gas to the Europeans.This balance was initially studied to ensure the security of our country It ended up being the guarantor of their own security.
For reasons of geostrategic equilibrium, macroeconomic, and I would even call civilizational, many of today's Third World leaders are accepted by Western states only from this perspective, and these countries must remain markets,and do everything to not develop.Our current leaders are only the subcontractors of this subtle balancing


----------



## The SC

South Africa's Etion_Create has announced that it is currently working on the design of an industrial facility for the Saudi Arabian Military Industries Company and the role of Etion Create, according to what is the design of the factory and equipped with appropriate industrial equipment, design programs and solutions. Industrial digitalization, cloud data solutions, Internet objects, and electronic manufacturing systems and systems. This new industrial facility will appear to be similar to the plants of French company Thales, British BAE Systems and South Africa Denel. These companies and many other elite defense companies in the world are customers of the Etion-Creat company, which provides them with electronic manufacturing systems in their factories and digital solutions and engineering systems from the first stages of the military product until the completed final product.


----------



## The SC

The research lab of the Prince Sultan Institute for Advanced Technology Research is based on the following:

- Automatic Pilot systems
- Air communication systems
- Design of aircraft structures
- Navigation and navigation systems





















Laboratory projects: 

- Automatic pilot system 
- Automatic navigation unit. 
- Long Distance Radio Connection Module 
- Controlled Control Channel for Airplanes
- Unmanned Aerial Control Station 
- Self-balancing Photography Unit 
- IFF Aircraft Identification 











Plant Potential:

- The development of integrated electronic control systems
- Design and testing of navigation and electronic navigation systems 
- Design and implementation of long distance wireless digital communication systems
- Design of aircraft structures 
- Digital signal processing 
- Development of encryption software


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia has three industrial centers to test aircraft engines: 
1. Saudi Aerospace Engineering Center 
2. BAE Systems Center in Dhahran 
3. Middle East Aircraft Engine Company has been under construction for more than 6 months.

The following engines:


GE90-94 / 115
CFM56-5B / 7B
CF34-8E / 10E, 

CF6-80C2D1F 

EJ200 

PT6A-62 

V2500-D5 

Trent 700/900/1000 

T-700 

F110-GE-129


----------



## The SC

The Center for Excellence in Photovoltaics in #Kaust, one of Saudi Arabia's Centers of Excellence in partnership with #California University, aims to be a global pioneer in the solid state lighting technology.


----------



## Philip the Arab

@The SC Do you think starting the Rooivalk Mk2 with South Africa is a good idea? Saudi Arabia could air for exports and increase their attack helicopter fleet. It would also give Saudi Arabia valuable TOT when it comes to helicopters, and also Saudi Arabia could receive tech related to other Denel systems and Saudi Arabia has already started producing the Mokopa. I'm sure you would receive regional purchases from countries like Jordan, Morroco, etc.


----------



## The SC

National Metal Manufacturing & Casting Company # Maadaniah # which is traded in the Saudi Stock Market Announces the signing of the Founding Contract with the Saudi National Company for Automobile Industry # Snam and the contribution of # Maadaniah by 10% of the capital of the company and completion of the allocation of land on which the project will be established.













Establishment of a factory for the manufacture of special valves for oil, gas and petrochemicals in partnership with a European company specialized in this field.









Philip the Arab said:


> @The SC Do you think starting the Rooivalk Mk2 with South Africa is a good idea? Saudi Arabia could air for exports and increase their attack helicopter fleet. It would also give Saudi Arabia valuable TOT when it comes to helicopters, and also Saudi Arabia could receive tech related to other Denel systems and Saudi Arabia has already started producing the Mokopa. I'm sure you would receive regional purchases from countries like Jordan, Morroco, etc.



You can be sure that SAMI leadership have thought about it..But with the contract to manufacture around 150 Blackhawk helicopters.. it is not a sure thing the Rooivalk Mk2 will be a priority.. it will depend on the kind of ToT Denel might offer.. if it can't be refused then KSA will make it in the frame of a comprehensive JV including other systems.. it is quite possible when seeing where things are going with South Africa..


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> @The SC Do you think starting the Rooivalk Mk2 with South Africa is a good idea? Saudi Arabia could air for exports and increase their attack helicopter fleet. It would also give Saudi Arabia valuable TOT when it comes to helicopters, and also Saudi Arabia could receive tech related to other Denel systems and Saudi Arabia has already started producing the Mokopa. I'm sure you would receive regional purchases from countries like Jordan, Morroco, etc.


Rooivalk can use many different weapons that can be ranked in top of best attack helicopter but south Africa haven't many ally to sale that this is a nice platform for Saudi future built attack helicopter

Always waiting for new in made in KSA or UAE or Jordan and hope for Egypt


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Rooivalk can use many different weapons that can be ranked in top of best attack helicopter but south Africa haven't many ally to sale that this is a nice platform for Saudi future built attack helicopter


Its not about allies who they sell to. It's about who needs new helicopters, and the price and effectiveness of them. Consider how many Saudi Arabian allies need new attack helicopters like Jordan, Morocco, Bahrain and South African allies that are in Africa like Nigeria, Kenya, etc.



Wilhelm II said:


> Always waiting for new in made in KSA or UAE or Jordan and hope for Egypt


We might have to wait until SOFEX 2020 for new made in Jordan news. I expect a whole lot from Jordan pertaining to the Al Mared and other developments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The tasks of the General Authority of the Military Industries in the field of (industry - military procurement), which many heavily rely upon for the transformation of the Saudi military industry in a quick and great move that will make it similar to the military industries of the advanced world.


















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119027629095628804


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> The tasks of the General Authority of the Military Industries in the field of (industry - military procurement), which many heavily rely upon for the transformation of the Saudi military industry in a quick and great move that will make it similar to the military industries of the advanced world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119027629095628804


Has gami any website I don't found any thing just sami


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Has gami any website I don't found any thing just sami


http://dhow.com/organization-profile/38863906/general-authority-for-military-industries/


----------



## The SC

King Abdul Aziz City for Science and Technology is working on the construction of 3 laboratories one of them to manufacture the entire parts of aircrafts of various types and the second to manufacture satellites that accommodate the manufacture of two satellites for the sensing and one for communications at the same time and the third for the manufacture of radars and electronic systems they will all be completed by next year 2020.


















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119258090824712198


----------



## The SC

Col. David Rocheys: Saudi Arabia is manufacturing the majority of Apache helicopters parts and # Patriots systems are mostly manufactured in Saudi Arabia.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121536447188697088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Japan's Mitsubishi-Hitachi Power Systems Company announces the establishment of an advanced gas turbine plant in Saudi Arabia in an integrated program to transfer technology and train Saudi cadres to the turbine industry whose use is to generate electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

System #Kaseh (Sweeper) for long-range interference EW on enemy air defense systems and blinding them..
This system comprises equipment, software and algorithms designed by Saudi Defense Electronics Company (SADEC), a Saudi technology company specializing in radar and e-war systems.













--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Launching of the # *Saudi Academy of Digitalism* is one of the initiatives of the Ministry of Communications and Information Technology. The Academy will specialize in *data science*, which will be the oil of the 21st century with its income and broad horizons..






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
The number of patents held in Saudi Arabia increased by 6% to 3339 in 2018 compared to 2017..

The top 5 countries that filed patent applications with the Saudi Patent Office:

Saudi Arabia (1078) Patent 

USA (991) Patent 

Germany (175) Patent 

Japan (139) Patent 

France (129) Patent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

the aircraft looks pretty much Turkish stand of Jammer project. good to see cooperation is continue despite political turmoil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

xbat said:


> the aircraft looks pretty much Turkish stand of Jammer project. good to see cooperation is continue despite political turmoil.




It is a Jointventure with Aselsan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Oublious said:


> It is a Jointventure with Aselsan...


Really? Can you show me a valid source for that?


----------



## Oublious

Wilhelm II said:


> Really? Can you show me a valid source for that?




https://www.defensenews.com/global/mideast-africa/2016/12/29/turkish-saudi-firms-sign-joint-venture/


----------



## Philip the Arab

Oublious said:


> https://www.defensenews.com/global/mideast-africa/2016/12/29/turkish-saudi-firms-sign-joint-venture/


Your opinions on the JV?


----------



## Oublious

Philip the Arab said:


> Your opinions on the JV?




We should work with JV but share departments like EW and Radar systems for SADEC, and Optics and laser for Jordan, Space for Tunesi something like that .


----------



## Quasar

Wilhelm II said:


> Really? Can you show me a valid source for that?


 https://www.aselsan.com.tr/en-us/press-room/Brochures/Electronic-Warfare-Systems/HAVASOJ_ENG.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The UGV is designed and manufactured by the Saudi Advanced Electronics Company. A single soldier can control many vehicles with 700 km range and a hybrid electric-diesel engine on the battlefield. The company signed an agreement with the Saudi Armour Company for the automotive industry for its quantitative production three months ago.















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129583520530272261





@SALAYL_KSA Plant, whose products meet all the needs of wars, disasters and crises by international standards. From field kitchen, water purification plants, washing machines and washing toilets, storage containers for arms and ammunition, fuel station containers, hospital container, mobile clinics, bakeries and other industries



















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129834166902829057

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Saudi Research products Development Company Signs Agreement with Red Sea Farms of King Abdullah University for Science and Technology to Develop Agricultural Technology Products Using Saltwater(seawater).







Zamil Air Conditioner develops and manufactures a new *water cooler that uses air cooling*. It operates a variable speed engine with a cooling capacity of 390 tons and uses the environmentally friendly R134A cooling gas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Intention to move the US "Lucid Motors" cars production plants to Saudi Arabia*

Al-Eqtisadiya learned from informed sources that the National Industries and Logistics Program, in cooperation with the Public Investment Fund, is studying the transfer of the factories of the American automobile company "Lucid Motors" specialized in the manufacture of electric cars to the Kingdom.




























http://www.aleqt.com/2019/05/18/article_1601546.html#.XOAQHizkTfU.twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Mark MK 82 bomb is used for surface shelling and covers an area of 2400 m2 is being manufactured in the factories of Saudi Company for Mechanical Industries, a Saudi industrial company that may not be known by most of us, but it will be one of the military and civil defense industry of Saudi Arabia is coming days, God willing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Mark MK 82 bomb is used for surface shelling and covers an area of 2400 m2 is being manufactured in the factories of Saudi Company for Mechanical Industries, a Saudi industrial company that may not be known by most of us, but it will be one of the military and civil defense industry of Saudi Arabia is coming days, God willing.


Just mk 82 or more?


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Just mk 82 or more?












*



*

*Variants*


*BLU-111/B* – Mk 82 casing filled with PBXN-109 (instead of Composition H6); item weighs 218 kg (480 lbs).[7] PBXN-109 is a less sensitive explosive filler when compared to H6.[8] The BLU-111/B also is the warhead of the A-1 version of the Joint Stand-Off Weapon JSOW.
*BLU-111A/B* – Used by the U.S. Navy,[9] this is the BLU-111/B with a thermal-protective coating added[8] to reduce cook-off in (fuel-related) fires.
*BLU-126/B* – Designed following a U.S. Navy request to lower collateral damage in air strikes. Delivery of this type started in March 2007. Also known as the Low Collateral Damage Bomb (LCDB), it is a BLU-111 with a smaller explosive charge. Inert ballast is added to match the original weight of the BLU-111, which gives it the same trajectory when dropped.[10]
*BLU-129/B* – U.S. Air Force Mark 82 version with a composite warhead case which disintegrates upon detonation to minimize fragmentation, decreasing damage to nearby structures and reducing the chances of collateral damage.[11] The carbon fiber composite shell achieves three-times less collateral damage by keeping the blast radius tight, while the tungsten-laden case high explosive has greater lethality in that blast radius. Entered service in 2011 with some 800 units produced until early 2015. USAF is looking to restart production for domestic and international consumption.[12][13]
*Mark 62 Quickstrike mine* – A naval mine, which is a conversion of the Mark 82 bomb.[14]
*Mark 82 Mod 7* – Near-term solution for cluster bomb replacement that replaces the forged steel casing with a unitary "cast ductile iron" warhead and reconfigured burst height and fuze locations, dispersing iron fragmentation over a large area to fulfill area-attack requirements with less chance of unexploded ordnance. To enter service by 2018.[15][16]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_82_bomb



*it is also the explosive (bomb) part of the Paveway IV who's technologies were just cleared for Saudi Arabia ..*

*Paveway IV* is a dual mode GPS/INS and laser-guided bomb manufactured by Raytheon UK (formerly Raytheon Systems Limited).[1] It is the latest iteration of the Paveway series.
The weapon is a guidance kit based on the existing Enhanced Paveway II Enhanced Computer Control Group (ECCG) added to a modified Mk 82 general-purpose bomb with increased penetration performance. The new ECCG contains a Height of Burst (HOB) sensor enabling air burst fusing options, and a SAASM (Selective Availability Anti Spoofing Module) compliant GPS receiver. It can be launched either IMU (Inertial Measurement Unit) only, given sufficiently good Transfer Alignment, or using GPS guidance. Terminal laser guidance is available in either navigation mode.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paveway_IV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*https://www.mep.gov.sa/Documents/Content/KSA_Korean.pdf*

*Japan-Saudi Vision 2030 (PDF) - Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Japan*
https://www.mofa.go.jp/files/000237093.pdf




https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...00237093.pdf&usg=AOvVaw2uogsGrpM_f3nLkK4pejrq

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> *https://www.mep.gov.sa/Documents/Content/KSA_Korean.pdf*
> 
> *Japan-Saudi Vision 2030 (PDF) - Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Japan*
> https://www.mofa.go.jp/files/000237093.pdf


If you find any PDFs send them here they are so useful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

@The SC @Philip the Arab @Al Watan Al Arabi 
I have old questions in my mind
1-what you think about reverse engineering? If any of blocks of powers cut the weapon supplement do you think we must reverse engineering their systems?
2-need Saudi or uae to modernization some of retired systems and use them or do reverse engineering on them?


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> @The SC @Philip the Arab @Al Watan Al Arabi
> I have old questions in my mind
> 1-what you think about reverse engineering? If any of blocks of powers cut the weapon supplement do you think we must reverse engineering their systems?
> 2-need Saudi or uae to modernization some of retired systems and use them or do reverse engineering on them?


Not a need of the hour when you start making the equivalent systems at home with TOT..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

The SC said:


> Mark MK 82 bomb is used for surface shelling and covers an area of 2400 m2 is being manufactured in the factories of Saudi Company for Mechanical Industries, a Saudi industrial company that may not be known by most of us, but it will be one of the military and civil defense industry of Saudi Arabia is coming days, God willing.


Has it been in action in yemen against houthis ?


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Not a need of the hour when you start making the equivalent systems at home with TOT..


You know I hate throw away weapons they can be useful like rpg7 it's still good to destroy a wall or persons


----------



## The SC

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> Has it been in action in yemen against houthis ?


Paveway IV maybe.. the raw MK-82 is for carpet bombing.. Saudi Arabia did not do that in Yemen..



Wilhelm II said:


> You know I hate throw away weapons they can be useful like rpg7 it's still good to destroy a wall or persons


There is no throwing away of weapons..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Paveway IV maybe.. the raw MK-82 is for carpet bombing.. Saudi Arabia did not do that in Yemen..
> 
> 
> There is no throwing away of weapons..


I think he means disposable like M72 law.


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

The SC said:


> Paveway IV maybe.. the raw MK-82 is for carpet bombing.. Saudi Arabia did not do that in Yemen..
> 
> 
> There is no throwing away of weapons..


Are we expecting hodeidah operation again as houthis breached the Sweden agreement 
If hodeidah falls houthis falls coalition is being fooled into halting operation by UN in favour of houthis


----------



## The SC

Sami presents the Air Defense System VL MICA during the Paris Exhibition 2019













Background:

The Saudi Military Industries Company (SAMI) has signed a Memorandum of Understanding establishing a commercial entity under the joint venture with Thales, a French company.

The first joint venture with Thales includes several areas: short-range air defense radars, anti-missiles, command and control systems (C2), multi-mission rockets, guided grenade launchers and interconnection systems, as well as investment in facilities and equipment within the domestic market by Localization of up to 70%, while will generate about 2,000 direct and indirect jobs for Saudi youth.

https://www.spa.gov.sa/1879778

Saudi Arabia's long-term plan in 10 years is that the MICA become the core of its short-range air defense system..
And the process of localisation is very impressive because the numbers needed is very huge and may reach 100 ...






Vertical Launch MICA (VL MICA) is a short range, ground based air defence system deploying the MICA fire-and-forget missile, currently the only missile in the world capable of being fitted with either a heatseeking homing head (VL MICA IR) or with an active radar (VL MICA RF).

This unique capability ensures an outstanding kill probability, even in severe IRCM-ECM environments.

Organisation of a typical VL MICA unit is based on a vehicle-mounted shelter-protected Tactical Operations Centre (TOC) also known as the Platoon Command Post (PCP). This is capable of carrying out all Command, Control and Coordination functions, including real-time engagement, mission planning, system monitoring and connection with the higher level of command.

The TOC remotely controls a tri-dimensional radar mounted on a separate vehicle and three to six vertical launcher units also mounted on vehicles.

The VL MICA system design ensures ease of deployment, facilitates integration within a global air defence network, minimizes the need for personnel and reduces the logistic footprint and Life Cycle Cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Sami presents the Air Defense System VL MICA during the Paris Exhibition 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Background:
> 
> The Saudi Military Industries Company (SAMI) has signed a Memorandum of Understanding establishing a commercial entity under the joint venture with Thales, a French company.
> 
> The first joint venture with Thales includes several areas: short-range air defense radars, anti-missiles, command and control systems (C2), multi-mission rockets, guided grenade launchers and interconnection systems, as well as investment in facilities and equipment within the domestic market by Localization of up to 70%, while will generate about 2,000 direct and indirect jobs for Saudi youth.
> 
> https://www.spa.gov.sa/1879778
> 
> Saudi Arabia's long-term plan in 10 years is that the MICA become the core of its short-range air defense system..
> And the process of localisation is very impressive because the numbers needed is very huge and may reach 100 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vertical Launch MICA (VL MICA) is a short range, ground based air defence system deploying the MICA fire-and-forget missile, currently the only missile in the world capable of being fitted with either a heatseeking homing head (VL MICA IR) or with an active radar (VL MICA RF).
> 
> This unique capability ensures an outstanding kill probability, even in severe IRCM-ECM environments.
> 
> Organisation of a typical VL MICA unit is based on a vehicle-mounted shelter-protected Tactical Operations Centre (TOC) also known as the Platoon Command Post (PCP). This is capable of carrying out all Command, Control and Coordination functions, including real-time engagement, mission planning, system monitoring and connection with the higher level of command.
> 
> The TOC remotely controls a tri-dimensional radar mounted on a separate vehicle and three to six vertical launcher units also mounted on vehicles.
> 
> The VL MICA system design ensures ease of deployment, facilitates integration within a global air defence network, minimizes the need for personnel and reduces the logistic footprint and Life Cycle Cost.


Waiting for future is very very hard I want to see them now I need more industrial news for relaxing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Waiting for future is very very hard I want to see them now I need more industrial news for relaxing


They are already operating with the national guard.. and production will start soon if not already..This is the new policy..it is buying for the present requirements, getting TOT and starting local production..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*The Saudi Military Industries Company (SAMI) has signed a definitive agreement with US company L3 Technologies for the transfer of Electro-Optics and infrared (EO / IR) techniques and directed sensor systems and the establishment of its own factory in Saudi Arabia..









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141342008923041792
*Within the framework of the Forum of Business Vision Saudi Arabia 2030 Saudi industrial companies signed several agreements to transfer technology and manufacturing with Japanese parties in the field of robotics, information security and other technologies.













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140751691404517377







*News Korea Crown prince MBS will be visiting South Korea ahead of the G20 summit, during which military and economic deals will be signed, and there have been reports in the past that Saudi Arabia is ready to enter into a military aircraft JV with Korea.









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140766982125568001

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> *The Saudi Military Industries Company (SAMI) has signed a definitive agreement with US company L3 Technologies for the transfer of Electro-Optics and infrared (EO / IR) techniques and directed sensor systems and the establishment of its own factory in Saudi Arabia..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141342008923041792
> *Within the framework of the Forum of Business Vision Saudi Arabia 2030 Saudi industrial companies signed several agreements to transfer technology and manufacturing with Japanese parties in the field of robotics, information security and other technologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140751691404517377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *News Korea Crown prince MBS will be visiting South Korea ahead of the G20 summit, during which military and economic deals will be signed, and there have been reports in the past that Saudi Arabia is ready to enter into a military aircraft JV with Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140766982125568001


KF-X?


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> KF-X?


Most likely..


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> *The Saudi Military Industries Company (SAMI) has signed a definitive agreement with US company L3 Technologies for the transfer of Electro-Optics and infrared (EO / IR) techniques and directed sensor systems and the establishment of its own factory in Saudi Arabia..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141342008923041792
> *Within the framework of the Forum of Business Vision Saudi Arabia 2030 Saudi industrial companies signed several agreements to transfer technology and manufacturing with Japanese parties in the field of robotics, information security and other technologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140751691404517377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *News Korea Crown prince MBS will be visiting South Korea ahead of the G20 summit, during which military and economic deals will be signed, and there have been reports in the past that Saudi Arabia is ready to enter into a military aircraft JV with Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140766982125568001


Kfx is 5th generation fighter I think it's good but we must investing in British tempest project Britannia need Saudi and other Arab countries after Brexit and we can catch Brexit fruits


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Kfx is 5th generation fighter I think it's good but we must investing in British tempest project Britannia need Saudi and other Arab countries after Brexit and we can catch Brexit fruits


KFX is a bit short of being a 5th generation fighter.. the US refused to sell Sk some very sophisticated components.. instead they had them buy the F-35..
There is already an MOU about new British planes, fighters and drones..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> KFX is a bit short of being a 5th generation fighter.. the US refused to sell Sk some very sophisticated components.. instead they had them buy the F-35..
> There is already an MOU about new British planes, fighters and drones..


https://www.tacticalreport.com/view_news/Saudi-Prince-Khaled-and-next-generation-fighter-jets/6226

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Too much positive news to keep a track of really nowadays.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142050438092599297

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129108491304603648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132376187169320960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134544571889790976
https://twitter.com/saudiproject

Huge news:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137258981624287232

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The South Korean Ambassador to Saudi Arabia confirms that the joint venture between Saudi Arabia and South Korea, which will manufacture ships in Ras Al Khair, is accompanied by another joint venture under construction to produce 200 ship engines annually.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143133954360401920

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Strategic Systems Co. Ltd. is a Saudi company that manufactures military products and systems, including sensor systems, vision transformers, thermal vision systems and video cameras for detection.Surveillance of military objectives and high-speed digital interfaces for daylight sensor units, infrared sensor units, x-ray medical imaging, magnetic resonance imaging and radiography. Their products and systems are now used in part of Saudi armored vehicles.













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144419279363870724





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144420014096834561

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

UAVOS developed the R22-UV unmanned drone in collaboration with King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST), a state-owned scientific institution based in Saudi Arabia.

R22-UV is intended for both military and commercial applications such as aerial video surveillance and monitoring, cargo transportation and delivery, radio relay, and agriculture.

The drone can also be used as a flying research and development laboratory for meteorological and hydrology surveys, and earth monitoring applications.

R22-UV incorporates a conventional rotorcraft design featuring an extended fuselage section, which integrated fixed landing gear, a main rotor, and a tail rotor.

The unmanned helicopter is 8.8m-long and 2.7m-high and features a two-bladed main rotor having a diameter of 7.7m. The tail section has a two-bladed tail rotor as well as vertical and horizontal stabilisers. The wheelbase of the helicopter is 1.8m.

Maximum take-off weight of the UAV is 635kg, the maximum payload carrying capacity is 40kg, and cargo capacity is 280kg.

The R22-UV’s skid type landing gear, with a level surface of 15mx15m, provides safe landing on difficult terrains.
The helicopter’s flexible design allows for operation in severe weather conditions. It also requires less operational life cycle costs. Time between overhauls (TBO) for the maintenance of the UAV is 300 hours.

https://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/r22-uv-unmanned-helicopter/

Tested in KSA








KACST Annual report 2017..amazing projects, R&D and products:

http://publications.kacst.edu.sa/SystemFiles/Books_Pdf/PDF_636619892652982652.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> UAVOS developed the R22-UV unmanned drone in collaboration with King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST), a state-owned scientific institution based in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> R22-UV is intended for both military and commercial applications such as aerial video surveillance and monitoring, cargo transportation and delivery, radio relay, and agriculture.
> 
> The drone can also be used as a flying research and development laboratory for meteorological and hydrology surveys, and earth monitoring applications.
> 
> R22-UV incorporates a conventional rotorcraft design featuring an extended fuselage section, which integrated fixed landing gear, a main rotor, and a tail rotor.
> 
> The unmanned helicopter is 8.8m-long and 2.7m-high and features a two-bladed main rotor having a diameter of 7.7m. The tail section has a two-bladed tail rotor as well as vertical and horizontal stabilisers. The wheelbase of the helicopter is 1.8m.
> 
> Maximum take-off weight of the UAV is 635kg, the maximum payload carrying capacity is 40kg, and cargo capacity is 280kg.
> 
> The R22-UV’s skid type landing gear, with a level surface of 15mx15m, provides safe landing on difficult terrains.
> The helicopter’s flexible design allows for operation in severe weather conditions. It also requires less operational life cycle costs. Time between overhauls (TBO) for the maintenance of the UAV is 300 hours.
> 
> https://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/r22-uv-unmanned-helicopter/
> 
> Tested in KSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KACST Annual report 2017..amazing projects, R&D and products:
> 
> http://publications.kacst.edu.sa/SystemFiles/Books_Pdf/PDF_636619892652982652.pdf


So useful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081880742609735686

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081880742609735686

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147190717527339013

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146583329447264256


The SC said:


> UAVOS developed the R22-UV unmanned drone in collaboration with King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST), a state-owned scientific institution based in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> R22-UV is intended for both military and commercial applications such as aerial video surveillance and monitoring, cargo transportation and delivery, radio relay, and agriculture.
> 
> The drone can also be used as a flying research and development laboratory for meteorological and hydrology surveys, and earth monitoring applications.
> 
> R22-UV incorporates a conventional rotorcraft design featuring an extended fuselage section, which integrated fixed landing gear, a main rotor, and a tail rotor.
> 
> The unmanned helicopter is 8.8m-long and 2.7m-high and features a two-bladed main rotor having a diameter of 7.7m. The tail section has a two-bladed tail rotor as well as vertical and horizontal stabilisers. The wheelbase of the helicopter is 1.8m.
> 
> Maximum take-off weight of the UAV is 635kg, the maximum payload carrying capacity is 40kg, and cargo capacity is 280kg.
> 
> The R22-UV’s skid type landing gear, with a level surface of 15mx15m, provides safe landing on difficult terrains.
> The helicopter’s flexible design allows for operation in severe weather conditions. It also requires less operational life cycle costs. Time between overhauls (TBO) for the maintenance of the UAV is 300 hours.
> 
> https://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/r22-uv-unmanned-helicopter/
> 
> Tested in KSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KACST Annual report 2017..amazing projects, R&D and products:
> 
> http://publications.kacst.edu.sa/SystemFiles/Books_Pdf/PDF_636619892652982652.pdf




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145684180497522692
Impressive indeed.

Truly a new industrial age for KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Al Watan Al Arabi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081880742609735686
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081880742609735686
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147190717527339013
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146583329447264256
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145684180497522692
> Impressive indeed.
> 
> Truly a new industrial age for KSA.


This isn't made in KSA related directly but what do you think of a European based consortium of Arab defense companies. You know Airbus, MBDA, Eurocopter, etc.
I was thinking KADDB, SAMI, AOI, EDIC, and possibly smaller Arab firms aimed at developing armored vehicles, aircraft, and munitions? With the right capita, and order commitments I think it could work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> This isn't made in KSA related directly but what do you think of a European based consortium of Arab defense companies. You know Airbus, MBDA, Eurocopter, etc.
> I was thinking KADDB, SAMI, AOI, EDIC, and possibly smaller Arab firms aimed at developing armored vehicles, aircraft, and munitions? With the right capita, and order commitments I think it could work.


That might happen in the future as each one develops its own defence industry..and then look for complementarity .. that is how it works in Europe for these consortiums..


----------



## Philip the Arab

@The SC
What do you think modifying the Grom to be a satelitte launcher? By increasing fuel, decreasing payload, and maybe adding a booster motor for flight.

Japan's SS-520 is a modified sounding rocket that launched a 3kg payload into space while only being

Gross mass: 2,600 kg (5,700 lb)
Height: 9.70 m (31.80 ft)
Diameter: 0.52 m (1.70 ft)
Apogee: 1,000 km (600 mi)






Missile length ~ 7.2 m
Missile diameter ~ 0.95 m
Fin span ?
Missile launch weight ?
Warhead weight ~ 480 kg
Warhead type Conventional
Range of fire 280 - 500 km

Take out the warhead and install a small satelitte (2-3 kg) would give much more fuel capacity.


Even if the payload is bad, this would make an Arab country the 11th country in the world to launch an indigenous rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> @The SC
> What do you think modifying the Grom to be a satelitte launcher? By increasing fuel, decreasing payload, and maybe adding a booster motor for flight.
> 
> Japan's SS-520 is a modified sounding rocket that launched a 3kg payload into space while only being
> 
> Gross mass: 2,600 kg (5,700 lb)
> Height: 9.70 m (31.80 ft)
> Diameter: 0.52 m (1.70 ft)
> Apogee: 1,000 km (600 mi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missile length ~ 7.2 m
> Missile diameter ~ 0.95 m
> Fin span ?
> Missile launch weight ?
> Warhead weight ~ 480 kg
> Warhead type Conventional
> Range of fire 280 - 500 km
> 
> Take out the warhead and install a small satelitte (2-3 kg) would give much more fuel capacity.
> 
> 
> Even if the payload is bad, this would make an Arab country the 11th country in the world to launch an indigenous rocket.


Not the GROM-2 as far as I know, there is a Ukrainian satellite launcher missile that KSA showed interest in..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Not the GROM-2 as far as I know, there is a Ukrainian satellite launcher missile that KSA showed interest in..


Ik but just think about it. They can be useful a


The SC said:


> Not the GROM-2 as far as I know, there is a Ukrainian satellite launcher missile that KSA showed interest in..


Still it would be a good project because the need for launching smaller satelittes will be cheaper with smaller carrier rockets. I always thought a modified Scud missile could work.

@Wilhelm II 
Agree? The payload won't be high but this could be launcher for Arab space agency if it stays formed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Ik but just think about it. They can be useful a
> 
> Still it would be a good project because the need for launching smaller satelittes will be cheaper with smaller carrier rockets. I always thought a modified Scud missile could work.


The Drom-2 has its own purpose.. which is to be an predictable trajectory ballistic missile.. but I recon ..other variants might be developed to send small satellites if need be..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

https://www.tacticalreport.com/lockheed-martin-and-sami-f-16-project/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> https://www.tacticalreport.com/lockheed-martin-and-sami-f-16-project/


 I feel like this is too good to be true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Eng. Abdullah Al-Amri, Chief Executive Officer of Middle East Aircraft Engine Company, is inspecting the aircraft engine test platforms, which will begin testing F-110-129 engines for F-15 aircraft as a first stage in October 2019.
A great qualitative leap and we aspire to make a complete engine, God willing.










https://twitter.com/ksa_number2030/status/1152239711311847424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152239711311847424
Saudi Industrial Fund signs a financing agreement with Saudi Arabia's Alternative Energy Source Company to set up a factory for the production of solar energy panels in Saudi Arabia. The plant will start production by the end of the current year 2019.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150443783915548672


Philip the Arab said:


> I feel like this is too good to be true.


It is quite possible as KSA does maintenance for the F-16s of the region..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Eng. Abdullah Al-Amri, Chief Executive Officer of Middle East Aircraft Engine Company, is inspecting the aircraft engine test platforms, which will begin testing F-110-129 engines for F-15 aircraft as a first stage in October 2019.
> A great qualitative leap and we aspire to make a complete engine, God willing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152239711311847424
> Saudi Industrial Fund signs a financing agreement with Saudi Arabia's Alternative Energy Source Company to set up a factory for the production of solar energy panels in Saudi Arabia. The plant will start production by the end of the current year 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150443783915548672
> 
> It is quite possible as KSA does maintenance for the F-16s of the region..


Yes, but who will be the customers? I could see F-16Vs being made but that is it...


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Yes, but who will be the customers? I could see F-16Vs being made but that is it...


Nothing less than the V, for sure..


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Nothing less than the V, for sure..


Maybe for Saudi Arabia and allies but I don't see large scale orders like during the 1980-2000 period for example. Saudi Arabia could gain a lot of knowledge from it though I admit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Maybe for Saudi Arabia and allies but I don't see large scale orders like during the 1980-2000 period for example. Saudi Arabia could gain a lot of knowledge from it though I admit.


KSA won't procure it..The US has to build the plant and manage to sell the new F-16s _keeping in mind that many countries won't be able to get the F-35; The F-16Viper will still be a very potent 4++ generation fighter_.. KSA will provide the piece of land and the work force..and will most likely _as you rightly say_ get a lot of TOT..
Now Saudi Arabia is making 70% of the F-15.. and I think it is eyeing its full local production in the near future.. including the engines..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

US Ambassador Visits the Joint Venture of the _Oshkosh_ Armored Industry

Joint Light Tactical Vehicle (JLTV) systems​




















https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153269216658808832

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia armored vehicle # *Fox* is produced by # Saudi Armour Company























Armored # *Storm_ XL* Saudi produced by # Saudi Armour Company























Armored #* Storm_2* Saudi Arabia It is also a second model of the Armored Storm 1 and produced by the Saudi Armour Company























Armored # *Storm_1* Saudi produced by # Saudi Armour company

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159173716665876482

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158981250742398976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159637556453134337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161126073452650496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149072721734774784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145665289201344512
Tons of positive news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145499788470865920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142130114630737920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140966468470923264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137969948742037504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105509370115301378
The big but not very surprising "news".


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136601413503594496
We move.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@denel
Does this mean Reutech gave radar tech to KSA?





It's the same radar called Sarab 3, you can even see Reutech logo. Reutech really doesn't seem like it is that successful at exporting its radars so I wouldn't be surprised.











@Wilhelm II 
With this in mind there could be cooperation between Egypt and KSA concerning radar tech transfers with Egyptian long range radars in mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

________________

VISION VISION
Poetic stadiums
PRINCE SULTAN DEFENSE STUDIES AND RESEARCH CENTER
230
Allah
PSDSARC
KINGDOM OF SAUDI ARABIA
Radar system
Passive
(silent)
the definition
Production and Production
DESIGNED AND PRODUCED IN KSA
It is a silent radar system that monitors medium and low-altitude air targets using waves emitted from radio, digital television, mobile network, artificial works and other radar signals in the vicinity without transmitting any signals.
Objectives
- Radar surveillance and tracking of air targets in the short and medium term. - Invisible surveillance of hostile areas - Detection of hidden targets (stealth) and small radar section. - Concurrent coverage with ۳۱ horizontal degree using digital bands
Continuous from the receiving antenna
Specifications - Blind radar that cannot be located, jammed or destroyed by radiation guided missiles - Radar bandwidth: 50 MHz to 6 GHz. Detection of goals:
-250 km for FM band -80 km for digital TV band DTV
-20 km range for GSM mobile Horizontal coverage: 360 ° Vertical coverage: 50 ° Tracking 2000 targets at the same time Equipped with air target identification Display radar map on SAI interface














Capillary ridges
Ministry of Defense
PRINCE SULTAN DEFENSE Center for Defense Studies and Research STUDIES AND RESEARCH CENTER
2O
PSDSARC
Saudi Arabia
KINGDOM OF SAUDI ARABIA
Multiple electronic scanning radar system
Yeah
Tralian Tasks - منار ما
the definition
Saudi Design and Production
DESIGNED AND PRODUCED IN KSA
It is a multifunctional radar used to monitor moving targets and works with positive electronic scanning technology
Objectives
- Used to meet navigation and surveillance requirements
And provide monitoring and discovery capabilities for the objectives. - Can also be used for civil navigation purposes
Or military. - Monitoring and tracking of maritime, land and air targets.
Specifications Use low-power FMCW waves that are difficult to intercept and operate in the frequency band: X
- band Frequency band: Up to 600 MHz Number of channels: ۳ Maximum standard range: ۱۰ km. Horizontal coverage: ۳۱۰ degree. For vertical coverage: 70 ° Horizontal Beam Antenna Horizontal: 19 °
GPS navigation system and compass. Connectivity via Ethernet Depreciation: 10 W / g: ۱۰۸۱۳ × SSH












________________





VISION VISION
PRINCE SULTAN DEFENSE STUDIES AND RESEARCH CENTER
2: 30
PSDSARC
Saudi Arabia
KINGDOM OF SAUDI ARABIA
Radar noise system
NMR)
right Now
Saudi Design and Production
The definition is a low-power, low-power, intercepted radar system that is resistant to cyberattack
DESIGNED AND PRODUCED IN KSA
Objectives
- Monitoring and tracking of ground and air targets
Short and medium range ranges. - Monitoring small moving targets and slow speeds at low altitudes such as aircraft
Drone and Drone - Detect stealth targets with stealth technology
And low radar section
Specifications
The radar operates on low frequencies and more
From a system as a single group to increase the possibility of capturing hidden targets. - More than one station is used to transmit noise waves at different frequencies to collide with the target from more than one angle. - Radar uses adaptive digital beam modulation techniques to form digital beams
Multiple targets and to monitor the possibility of confusion - effective and low cost.
- Detection range of targets: up to 100 km - Coverage of speed targets from: A - 1 m / s - Horizontal coverage angle: ۷۰ degree - Vertical coverage angle:. Accuracy of distinguishing the speed of moving targets)) m / s - speed of updating targets: less than a second. - Real-time processing: 14 beams - Tracking ...) targets at the same time - Ability to recognize and distinguish between them with fingerprint technology
Radar. - Provided with the definition of air targets - Display the radar image using the technique of SAL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> @denel
> Does this mean Reutech gave radar tech to KSA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same radar called Sarab 3, you can even see Reutech logo. Reutech really doesn't seem like it is that successful at exporting its radars so I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Wilhelm II
> With this in mind there could be cooperation between Egypt and KSA concerning radar tech transfers with Egyptian long range radars in mind.


Sadly I don't think Saudi work with Egypt on that Saudi want top technologies but I hope Saudi work with them like bader 250 project with UAE


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Sadly I don't think Saudi work with Egypt on that Saudi want top technologies but I hope Saudi work with them like bader 250 project with UAE


Radars are very important in todays technology. They are much harder to make than most other military products in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Share detailed analysis/conclusive overview while sharing non-English content for interest of readers.

Regards,


----------



## Philip the Arab

Saudi helicopter that is nearing completion. It took some time and TOT but it should be ready for production by mid 2020. It should be able to transport 4 passengers, and a pilot.






Saudi passive radar made by only ten countries in the world. Hidden radar that cannot be located or jammed because it doesn't transmit signals. Capable of receiving civil broadcasting, and can track 2000 targets at the same time.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190252583253880833






*# Al-Shibl Armored (2), which is produced at the Armored Plant and Heavy Equipment in Dammam, appears in a military parade of the Turkmen army*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047079460137291781

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

First Saudi designed, and built helicopter, it needs to be publicized way more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
@The SC
Do you know of any surface to air missile projects in KSA or Arab world in general? With radar developments in KSA there needs to be development of surface to air missiles asap.


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
> @The SC
> Do you know of any surface to air missile projects in KSA or Arab world in general? With radar developments in KSA there needs to be development of surface to air missiles asap.


The Grom project have some anti-air missiles.. also most Denel executives and scientists are working now fo SAMI in Saudi Arabia.. so we might see something like A-Darter or even better..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Tarfah al-Mutairi is an inventer.. Saudi businesswoman and the first Saudi woman to own a military factory. she was distinguished by discovering military uniforms that can't be seen by Thermo goggles.. and also anti-chemical uniforms

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215668102974902274

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


>


Good news, simple is still useful today. I think recoilless rifles have the best chance for the future in combating APS due to high speed of projectile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Saudi Military Industries Company is working to develop an integrated local system with its radars and control stations to combat all types of drone aircraft in cooperation with international partners and is currently in the testing phase and can be deployed as fixed or mobile platforms and will be available for export.






----------------------------------------------------------


Zamil Shipyards puts the first girder and starts building the first HSI32 high speed interceptor boat that the French CMN company manufactures as an activation of the Zamil Technology Transfer Agreement and manufacturing 20 boats locally out of 39 armed boats that Saudi Arabia contracted with the French CMN company

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Amid Western arms embargoes on Saudi Arabia, SAMI has a backup plan*

Saudi Arabian Military Industries is prepared to move forward with product development and weapon system projects should Western embargoes limit those efforts, the CEO told Defense News.

https://www.defensenews.com/industr...+DFN&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198965875166076928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198619070263894022
Very happy to see the ancient ties between Arabia and Spain florushing today and reaching new heights.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198571332109324288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215233129755168768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217478464183447558

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217226150721748992

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217165193106673665

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216214498295631872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215678014622703617

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215679585637019648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215680601707155458

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215677291579297792

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215674754239225856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215675712335642624
The progress is quite frankly very impressive with so much more to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Ukrainian government has received a delegation of senior military officials from the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia headed by Assistant Saudi Defense Minister Lieutenant General Pilot Muhammad bin Abdullah Al-Ayesh, who is one of the senior military personnel in the Kingdom.

Al-Ayesh was the highest commander of the Royal Saudi Air Force, and received a number of government awards from the governments of Kuwait, France, and the United States.
This visit is the highest visit of the Saudi Ministry of Defense to Ukraine in the history of full relations in the military-technical field.

The delegation was received by Mikhail Morozov, Deputy Director General of Marketing and Sales. The meeting took place as part of the expansion of military-technical cooperation between the Ukrainian Ministry of Defense and the Ministry of Defense of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

Among the schedule of the delegation’s visit, which is composed of a military attaché, generals and officers from the office of the Military Adviser and the Ministry of Defense in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, the Antonov government airport in Gostomel, where there is the plane building factory for the Antnov Airlines, especially the two giant Ruslan and Maria planes.

Delegates also showed other military equipment belonging to state government institutions that they brought specifically for the parade.

Ukraine and Saudi Arabia will expand international defense cooperation. The agreement was reached during joint working meetings between the official delegations of the Ministries of Defense and the Office of the Military Attaché in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia with representatives of the Ukrainian Ministry of Defense and the Ukroboronprom Group of Companies.

The agreement to expand cooperation was signed on February 5, 2020 between Assistant Minister of Defense Lieutenant-General Mohamed El-Ayesh and Ukrainian Minister of Defense Andrei Zagorodnyuk.

Also, as part of the visit to the territory of the government institution Antonov, a show of promising serial weapons was organized, as it was organized by private exporters in the Ukroboronprom - GP SVTF Progress and GP GVVP Spetstekhnoexport.

The companies have provided the delegations of the Ministry of Defense in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia with the latest developments in the field of unmanned aerial vehicles and means to combat them, radar systems and electronic warfare systems, Antonov transport aircraft, armored cars, small arms, as well as the development of the State Design Committee, "Luch" office, In particular, the Neptune RK-360MTs missile system, the Alder system, and the RK-10 high-precision missiles, ATGM "Stugna" and "Corsair".

It should be noted that Saudi Arabia is an important defense partner of Ukraine and is buying Ukrainian weapons. These systems are the domestic anti-tank missiles from GosKKB Luch. As of 2020, hundreds of "Stugna" ATGMs and more than 1,000 "Korsar" missiles totaling more than $ 165 million have been supplied.

Meanwhile, due to the growing interest of the Saudi delegation in Neptune and Alder missile systems, the government committee of the Design Bureau "Luch", UAV Raybird-3 from Skyeton, introduced the family of 80K6 radars from "Iskra" and electronic warfare systems.

Signing the agreement between the Cabinet of Ukraine and the government of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia on cooperation in the defense sector and launching new and joint projects in various fields of cooperation.

The agreement provides new opportunities for military technical cooperation and allows for expansion of defense cooperation between the two countries in a field such as the defense industry, information technology, education, and military medicine.


Also during the visit, on the territory of the State Enterprise “Antonov”, there was a display of serial and promising weapons samples

Delegations of the Ministry of Defense of Saudi Arabia were demonstrated the latest developments in the field of unmanned aerial vehicles and anti-aircraft vehicles, radar and EW systems, Antonov transport aircraft, armored vehicles, small arms, and the development of SSC, Luk, -360MC "Neptune", "Alder", high-precision rockets RK-10, PTRK "Stugna" and "Corsair

УКРАЇНА ТА САУДІВСЬКА АРАВІЯ ДОМОВИЛИСЬ ПРО РОЗШИРЕННЯ ОБОРОННОГО СПІВРОБІТНИЦТВА УКРАЇНА ТА САУДІВСЬКА АРАВІЯ ДОМОВИЛИСЬ ПРО РОЗШИРЕННЯ ОБОРОННОГО СПІВРОБІТНИЦТВА


----------



## The SC

(continue)
*
Neptun Anti-ship Cruise Missile*
Neptun is an Ukrainian subsonic low-altitude anti-ship missile designed to destroy vessels with a displacement of up to 5,000 tons, as well as hit ground targets. The Neptune – developed by Ukrainian manufacturer Luch Design - can be launched from ships, coastal missile systems and combat aircraft.. n terms of performance the Neptun is generally similar to the Russian Kh-35U. It has a planned range of up to 280 km. In 2019 this missile demonstrated a range of over 250 km for the first time. It carries a High Explosive Fragmentation (HE-FRAG) warhead, which weights around 145 kg. 

















*Alder rocket lancher*..The system is Ukrainian tactical missile system Vilkha..it is a perspective rocket complex with guided ammunition..It is made on the basis of the BM-30 Smerch system.




*

ATGM "Stugna" and "Corsair" *











*UAV Raybird-3*

*



*

*80K6 Radar Family*
The mobile 3-D air surveillance radar for low, medium and high altitudes with coordinate and track outputs, operating off-line or as a part of regional and national automatic control post (ACP) is designed to be used:
- as a part of anti-aircraft missile troops to issue targeting to anti-aircraft missile complexes;
- as an information link in the air forces and air defense units for air traffic control.

Operating frequency range : S


in range, km400
in azimuth, deg 360
in elevation,deg 0...35, 55
in altitude, km 40
Scanning interval, s 5, 10

Target detection range, RCS=3-5 m2 (at P=0,8 F=10-6): 
at flight altitude 10km 200...250
Antenna type DPAR
Transmitter type Multibeam klystron
Transmitter peak power, kW 130
Number of beams 12
Clutter suppression, dB 50
Jamming cancelling, dB 20
Track throughput, more than 300
IFF equipment built-in
Number of transport units 2
Deployment/closing time, min 
30
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Grom-2 is a Tactical Ballistic Missile, which can operate with several variable warheads including cluster and high explosive warheads.

In addition, the steering system is able to reach its target in different climates, with a CEP rate of only 5 meters.

The missile is capable of carrying 480 kg as a conventional warhead or 54 cluster munitions (7.5 kg each).

The missile has a ballistic flight pattern between an altitude of 11 - 50 km from the surface of the earth and thanks to the distinctive design and flight system the missile is capable of avoiding and hiding from air defense systems.

Saudi Arabia is in the middle of *receiving first components of the Grom-2 ballistic missile*, which has been jointly developed by King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) and Ukrainian Yuzhnoye Design Office, to *conducts first firing test in September or October 2019, a Saudi military source* told *Defence Blog* on 3 January.

The first batch of engines, spare parts and different conventional warheads were delivered to Saudi Arabia for the first phase of the test programme,” said the source, adding that the Saudi Arabian Armed Forces is expected to have *the first Grom-2 ballistic missile system ready for use by 2022*
*
Ukrainian military pages magazine
*

Although the two seem like strange allies, Ukraine and Saudi Arabia have cooperated on a number of aerospace projects, including the *Grom-2 tactical ballistic missile, a scientific sounding rocket, a traditional medium-size satellite launcher, and an anti-aircraft missile*

*popular mechanics
*

*The Grom-2 is equivalent to the Russian  Iskander short-range ballistic missile.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

R2F armored vehicle designed and manufactured by Bandria Auto Saudi Arabia @BandriaAuto
Its armored version is suitable for fast attack or as a combat patrol and has been designed for off-road driving with an innovative suspension system.


----------



## The SC

The South Korean Ministry of Science announces a new agreement to accelerate the construction of the #Smart reactor between the Korean Atomic Energy Research Institute and the King Abdullah City for Atomic Energy, which includes the establishment of a joint company called SMART EPC to build a factory to manufacture the #SMART reactor in Saudi Arabia and set export standards












SMART is a 330 MWt pressurised water reactor with integral steam generators and advanced safety features. The unit is designed for electricity generation (up to 100 MWe) as well as thermal applications, such as seawater desalination, with a 60-year design life and three-year refuelling cycle.


----------



## The SC

Passive Radar 






Wave Noise System Radar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

i saw HIMARS at 3:35 but mentioned as TOS1A in the video. ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

SAKER-1B MALE UAV





UAVOS company in collaboration with King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST), Saudi Arabia, is working on scientific research and development of the Flight Control System (FCS). The FCS is designed to fit and leverage multi-mission, multi-domain UAV platforms. The experience and first-class knowledge the R&D partners have shared, resulted in the creation of a Saker-1B MALE UAS. The specifications of the UAV system is confirmed by more than 500 hours of day and night test missions under various weather conditions. A total of 1000 hours of take-off and landing test missions were successfully performed. The long endurance flights lasted up to 19 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Cooperation between the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and the State of Ukraine*

*In detail, cooperation between KACST Saudi Arabia and the Ukrainian Design Office Yuzhnoye started from 2014 until 2018 and they are as follows:
*
2014:

*1*- Transfer of the technology of a tactical missile complex called "Thunder-2"(GROM-2), making the entire complex in addition to designing a missile testing facility.






This system forms the basis for other operational missiles with a longer range. In fact, the complex is far better and advanced than its Russian counterpart, the Iskander (Nato designation SS-26 Stone). Despite little funding in 2009-2013, Pivdenne has developed fundamental solutions to improve the technical characteristics of Grom-2 (Thunder-2) targeting the export market and military-technical cooperation. Further development of the ground forces missile system will allow a unified chain of command to operate independently on the tactical level, but incorporated into a network sharing information from existing resources as well as newly introduced sources, like unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV, drones) and observation satellite data, thus authorizing strikes at various ranges from a single launcher.2- Transfer UAV's unmanned aircraft designs in addition to materials used in their manufacture.

*2*- Transfer UAV's unmanned aircraft designs in addition to materials used in their manufacture.3- Transferring the designs and complex of the entire space planes.














*3*- Transfer of the designs and the complex of the entire space planes

Actual test facilities and experimental hardware point to a spacecraft that's much more fact than fiction.





Of course, these images could be just a hypothetical picture on a computer screen, but the same presentation also shows active work at Ukrainian test facilities and even some experimental hardware, which was clearly related to the unusual space plane. This mysterious spacecraft is much more than just a simple brainstorming exercise.

*4*- The transfer of designs and the space complex of the Mayak-22 missile for the transfer of satellites and technical and tactical auxiliaries for its full launch.

Mayak family of orbital launch vehicles




Ukrainian orbital launch vehicle. New family of modular medium-sized launch vehicles 






The Mayak launch vehicle family used common rocket engines, control and measurement systems, ground support equipment and other components based on a rational combination of technical solutions from both existing launch systems and those under development. Application of proven industrial processes and operation technologies would assure high reliability, safety and competitive cost for the entire transportation system in the global launch services market. The Mayak launch vehicle family was designed basing on the existing Zenit- and Tsyklon-type launch vehicles. The main vehicles in the family (Mayak-12 Mayak-22 and Mayak-23) were designed to be tandem rockets. Adding strap-on boosters to these launch vehicles could expand the family.
All stages used liquid oxygen/kerosene propellants. Evidently tankage and tooling for the Tsyklon and Zenit booster series were used. First stage engines were either versions of the RD-191/RD-180 family or new liquid oxygen/kerosene derivatives of storable propellant engines used on the R-36M missile series. Upper stage engine was evidently an improved version of the RD-58 used in the Zenit-3SL. Specifications were as follows:





Mayak-12: 130 metric ton lift-off mass; 2 stages; 33.4 m long, 3.0 m in diameter; first stage thrust 176 metric tons, second stage thrust 9 metric tons.

Mayak-22: 250 metric ton lift-off mass; 2 stages; 38.0 m long, 3.9 m in diameter; first stage thrust 352 metric tons, second stage thrust 9 metric tons.

Mayak-23: 320 metric ton lift-off mass; 3 stages; 46.4 m long, 3.9 m in diameter; first stage thrust 440 metric tons, second stage thrust 101 metric tons, third stage thrust 9 metric tons.


2015:

1- Two technologies of two electric motors that use Ramjet technology are fully transferred to the studies and designs attached to them.








2017: July and October


1- Transfer of designs and tactical and technical facility that helps fully test UAV's unmanned aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

2- Buying launchers designs for OTR tactical missiles, in addition to purchasing warhead designs of Grom-2





















3- Purchase the designs of the tactical and mechanical missile testing facility and the auxiliary equipment for launching and fully testing it. Grom-2.

4- Transferring the engine capsule technology designed from the fiber carbon.







5- Transfer the auxiliary equipment technology to test the solid fuel engines technically and mechanically, in addition to the auxiliary equipment in their maintenance and sustainability. Thunder.







6- Transferring the technology of internal space navigation guidance.







7- Transfer electromechanical equipment test designs for solid fuel engines. Grom-2













8- Transferring aerodynamic driving technology.











9- Transferring the chassis technology and the structures that operate by launching self-propelled grenades.








10- Transferring the designs of the electro-dynamic Mechanical and technical command test facility. 


2017: November

1- Transferring the technology of air pumps units.

2- Transferring technology of anti-aircraft and short and medium range missile systems.















2018: June

1- Full transfer of the subsonic cruise missile technology.







Korshun-2 with range of 1500-2000 km







New supersonic-cruising air-to-surface missile (ASM) called the ‘Bliskavka’ (Lightning).

Ut is able to cruise at a speed of Mach 3.5, and have a longer range than the Russian Kh-31, which can reach up to 110 km according to Rosoboronexport.

According to IHS Jane’s, Yuzhnoye is developing three variants of the Bliskavka:

An anti-ship variant with an active radar-homing (ARH) seeker;
An anti-air defence version with a passive anti-radiation seeker;
And a precision air-to-surface version with an electro-optical (EO) seeker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*High Power Microwave *(HPM)
TOT from Ukraine
*



*






Look like the US *HPM *from *Raytheon*






*Saudi Arabia to develop ‘microwave weapon’ using Ukrainian supplied technology*






Ukraine has transferred some technologies that will help in the development of Saudi Arabia’s electromagnetic weapons, according to a report by the ‘National Industrial Portal‘ news agency on 21 January.

Citing unnamed defense officials, the report states that the Yuzhnoye State Design Office transferred EMP technology to the King Abdulaziz City For Science And Technology. Noted that Ukrainian company has delivered to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia technical documentation for an electromagnetic pulse generator, or EMP.
The new weapon system could use invisible microwaves and electromagnetic energy to overload electricity grids, and electric and electronic circuits and burn them out.

A single EMP attack against even a country the size of the Israel or Iran would have a devastating effect. The explosion itself might not pose much danger to those below, but the EMP would damage or destroy phones, power grids, communications networks, computers, laptops, smart cards, vehicle electronics, fuel pumps, medical equipment, industrial robots, and just about anything else that has a microchip or even a slightly advanced electrical circuit.

Most likely in Saudi Arabia are interested in Ukrainian development, applicable to bomb designs as a KAB-500 or MK.84.






Microwave bombs have a broader range of coupling modes and given the small wavelength in comparison with bomb dimensions, can be readily focussed against targets with a compact antenna assembly. 

According to early U.S. government report about a potential electromagnetic pulse weapon attack, an EMP would cause instantaneous and simultaneous loss of many technologies reliant on electrical power and computer circuit boards, such as cell phones and GPS devices in civil or mlitary segment.

Military and commercial jets would be degraded, bases would be cut off, and power and GPS would go dark making defense and counter-attacks virtually impossible.

The massed application of these weapons will produce substantial paralysis in any target system, thus providing a decisive advantage in the conduct of Electronic Combat, Offensive Counter Air and Strategic Air Attack.

https://defence-blog.com/news/saudi...apon-using-ukrainian-supplied-technology.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Arabia to begin receiving Thunder-2 ballistic missile system in 2022*

*



*

The Saudi Arabia’s military is expected to receive new mobile Thunder-2 short-range ballistic missile system in 2022.

Saudi Arabia is in the middle of receiving first components of the Thunder-2 ballistic missile, which has been jointly developed by King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) and Ukrainian Yuzhnoye Design Office, to conducts first firing test in September or October 2019, a Saudi military source told Defence Blog on 3 January.

“The first batch of engines, spare parts and different conventional warheads were delivered to Saudi Arabia for the first phase of the test programme,” said the source, adding that the Saudi Arabian Armed Forces is expected to have the first Thunder-2 ballistic missile system ready for use by 2022.

The new Thunder-2 ballistic missile, also named Grom-2, has a range from 50 to 280 km and is designed to ensure survivability and quick deployment, as well as carrying a variety of warheads to target enemy facilities, assembly areas, artillery, and other targets behind the front lines.

It is based on the Ukrainian ‘Sapsan’ mobile short-range ballistic missile system. The Thunder-2 system is equipped with two solid-propellant single-stage guided missiles with several different conventional warheads, including a cluster munitions warhead and a high explosive-fragmentation warhead. Each one is controlled throughout the entire flight path.

The warheads will have semi-active and active target seeker systems. The system combines an electro-optical guidance system and radar tracker.

Saudi Arabia has been reported to have covertly financed Research & Development work on new missile system, to the tune of about $68 million dollars.

https://defence-blog.com/news/saudi...4g5nH1u7wCxtIH7sadClO0huR1b7tm9udhyGCnMhEegBM







The range of the first batch of Grom-2 is 280 km_, _in compliance with the MTCR.. but the following Saudi versions that will be made locally will have a longer range of 500 km.. 

It has a CEP between 30 to 50 meters






The Gom-2 is a whole system of missiles, there is this TBM, there is a cruse missile called Koshun, another naval cruise missile, a coastal defence system An MLRS and an air-defence missiles..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Conclusion According to the report, KACST focused on technologies, studies and projects in several fields, the most important of which are:

1- GROM-2 Tactical Ballistic Missiles "Complete Technologies A-Z"
2- Drones
3- Short and medium range air defense
4- Infrared homing techniques for guiding missiles.
5- Subsonic Winged Cruise Missiles
6- High-power radiation technologies for EMP bombs and HMP generators
7- Mayak-22 space missiles.
8- Spacecraft and Ramjet engines

All of the above mentioned in the topic are some KACST technologies..
Others, such as a Science Technology company, for example, are investing in several sectors of Ukraine's technologies..

like the Manufacture of launch vehicles for Vilkha and Neptune systems called 
*KARAZ-7634НЕ 8х8*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

The drone development (over the years starting in 2012) has now emerged into an entire "saqr" family with many models, each superior/newer to the predecessor (naturally). It started (as of 2014) with Saqr 1, Saqr 2, Saqr 3, Saqr 4, later Saqr 1-A and other models. Trials and failures and all.

The most recent and known version (from what I am aware of at least)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238973565849960449

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238972160288477184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238971624310935554

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238973009538551808
Joint project between KAUST and the US (Silicon Valley based) UAVOS. Saqr 1-B, range of 2600 km, operational height of up to 16.500 feet, 500 hours of testing tasks during the day, night and all type of weather conditions conducted, total of 1000 hours of takeoff and landing tasks were successfully performed as well. Saqr 1-B will be equipped with a heavy armament similar to the Predator, including a wireless communication system to control it when it is used during short flying missions.

The drone has successfully conducted tests with maximum take-off weight up to 1100 kg (!) for 19 continuous hours as well, equipped with an automatic drone system making it immune to jamming with military jamming tools and equipped with an automatic takeoff and landing system.

_For those more interested in about what is going on in KSA and the Arab world in terms of developments (friends and foes) I can suggest taking a look at Arab military forums (all in Arabic) or social media, in particular Twitter.

I cannot link to any forums here on PDF (against the rules) but I can link to 4 very active Twitter accounts that deal with tech, science and military stuff made in KSA and other related news. They tend to be updated daily as _*A LOT*_ of new and promising developments are occurring in KSA in recent years. In the current coronavirus times this is likely to change (in terms of new updates) but there is a TON of material available to destroy those ridiculous notions of KSA standing still._

https://twitter.com/First1Saudi?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1215668102974902274&ref_url=https://s9e.github.io/iframe/twitter.min.html#1215668102974902274

https://twitter.com/ksa_number2030?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1217226150721748992&ref_url=https://s9e.github.io/iframe/twitter.min.html#1217226150721748992

https://twitter.com/Made_In_K_S_A?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1215233129755168768&ref_url=https://s9e.github.io/iframe/twitter.min.html#1215233129755168768

https://twitter.com/SaudiProject

etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*ERAF14 V2*

*



*

*
JV between Eraf Saudi Industrial Company, and the Finnish Marine Company Olotec:


Watercat M14
*





*Watercat M8*







*Watercat M18 AMC*






*
Watercat M12
*

*



*


*Watercat M9 EVO 1
*






*Watercat K13 FIC
*






*Watercat 1300
*






*Watercat 1000
*

*




*

*JV between Safe Boats International LLC and Saudi Arabia’s Al Blagha Industrial Co.
*
*MK VI Patrol Boat
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*
JV between the Saudi Advanced Electronics Company and the Emirati Saer Company*












*
The Interceptor HSI32 vessel
*

*



*
*Missions*

> Sea policing and maritime security
> Fight against piracy, trafficking, smuggling and illegal immigration
> Protection of vulnerable vessels and offshore installations and escort of convoys
> Combined operations with aircraft and coastal surveillance systems
> Sea strike operations
> Defence against asymmetric threats, speedboats and the boarding of terrorists
> Safety at sea
> Search And Rescue (SAR)

39 units..20 made by CMN France..19 to be made in KSA + a new contract for another 19
58 boats in total..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Thunder-2 tactical ballistic missile technology was handed over to King Abdulaziz City of Science and Technology in December 2019. At the same time, Ukraine also submitted to Saudi Arabia a technical document for the development of the next generation of multifunctional tactical missile systems:

"In order to be able to produce solid rocket fuel and additives locally, Ukraine submitted a feasibility study report for the establishment of a production and experimental complex for Saudi Arabia." Ukraine reported that since 2014, Ukraine’s partnership program in the field of research and development Within the framework, technical documents were handed over to Saudi Arabia. Since the implementation of the plan, a lot of Ukrainian military technology has been transferred to Saudi Arabia, including various Ukrainian missiles, radars and air defense systems..

https://xw.qq.com/cmsid/20200425A0QP8E00

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Engineers who have conceived the following Systems in South Africa are now working with SAMI and making better ones..Made in KSA

*




*


* 1- Ingwe Missile *
*Anti-tank guided missile*

 The Ingwe employs semi-active laser guidance. The target is illuminated by a spot from a laser designator, which the missile actively seeks. This system has the advantages of being invulnerable to radio jamming and/or interference, none of the flight limitations imposed by wire guidance, and the ability of the launch platform to remain completely behind cover without having to expose itself (i.e., the missile may be guided by a laser designator other than the one on the launch platform, such as by troops, a helicopter, a ground vehicle, etc.). It is also possible to "ripple fire" laser-guided missiles; if several are launched in rapid succession, the second one can be directed to a second target after the impact of the first, and so on, until multiple missiles have destroyed multiple targets in rapid succession.

The effective range of the Ingwe is 5 000 m
*



*

System Features

Multi-purpose missile for use by infantry, armoured or helicopter forces against modern threats
Crossfire capability from adjacent platforms
High-speed launch from helicopter platforms
Fire-on-the-move from land platforms
High countermeasure resistance
High-accuracy laser beam-riding guidance
Short- and long-range application (250 m to 5 000 m)
Easy to use, with automatic target tracking
Low maintenance cost

* 2- Mokopa Missile*

Long-range Precision-guided Missile

Mokopa (Black mamba) is a long-range, precision-guided missile that utilises the semi-active laser guidance concept. Its high performance, large-calibre tandem warhead will destroy any foreseen armoured threat. It may also be used effectively against other high value ground, air or naval targets from a variety of launch platforms such as land vehicles, shore battery installations, naval vessels and fixed wing aircraft. The modular design of the missile allows for different warheads (e.g. penetration, fragmentation or anti-armour), optimised for the type of target.
Furthermore, the modularity of the missile system facilitates pre planned upgrades, such as mmW and IIR seekers, ensuring a continued presence in the market.

*



*

*



*

System Features

Multi-purpose, precision-guided missile may be used against a variety of targets and launched from various platforms
Semi-active laser guidance 
Excellent price/performance ratios
Multiple warhead capability, tandem warhead (1 350 mm penetration)

* 3- Umkhonto Missile*
A family of modern short- to medium-range, all-weather-capable vertical launch (VLS) surface-to-air missiles (SAM)

Umkhonto has been designed to counter a wide variety of airborne threats, such as: multiple combat aircraft (fixed-wing or helicopter), anti-ship missiles, anti-radiation missiles, UAVs and drones as well as supersonic cruise missiles. When coupled with a modern air-defence system and multi-function surveillance track and guidance radars, the Umkhonto missile system has the capability to simultaneously engage multiple targets during saturation attacks.

*



*












 
*4- A-Darter Missile*

A-Darter, a 5th-generation within visual range air-to-air missile

The A-Darter is designed to be a highly agile missile, able to manoeuvre at very high G-forces. Its imaging Infra-Red seeker is designed to have very high angles of view. With a mass of less than 100kg, the missile is powered by a boost-sustain rocket motor with thrust vector flight control






*



*

* 5- Marlin Missile*

Marlin missile is at an advanced stage of development, with test flights of the 100 km range radar-guided weapon having already been carried out. Marlin is a radar-guided beyond visual range (BVR) air-to-air missile technology demonstrator and the intention is to also use Marlin technology in an all-weather surface-to-air version
*Marlin is a radar-guided beyond visual range (BVR) air-to-air missile *


*



*


* 6- Umbani Bomb*

Umbani precision guided munition (PGM) bomb kit optimised for the NATO Mk 82 gravity bomb..Umbani can also be made to fit the 113kg (250lb) Mk 81 and 454kg (1000lb) Mk 83 bombs..at stand-off range up to 40km and with great accuracy..It is an all-weather, day and night system and is fitted with a GPS/INS (Global Positioning System – Inertial Navigation System) capability.
increased accuracy could be obtained using an imaging infra-red (IIR) sensor with an automatic target recognition capability or a semi-active laser seeker. The system could reportedly also be fitted with a radio frequency proximity fuse for area targeting, using a pre-fragmented warhead. Typical imagined mission sets include offensive counter-air such as demolishing hardened aircraft shelters – and parked aircraft or cratering runways. With the appropriate fuse the bomb can also be turned into a large anti-personnel or anti-material mine. On the battlefield, the weapon could be employed against air defence units or supply columns. Buildings, bridges, refineries, industrial areas and dams would also make useful targets. Accuracy is said to be within 3m circular error probable (CEP) when using laser or IIR. The addition of a rocket motor extends the stand-off range for the mother aircraft or allows low-level launch.






The UAE














Al Tariq
Precision-guided Bomb Kit
Al Tariq is a family of strap-on bomb kit systems, used on Mk81 and Mk82 bombs. Al Tariq provides the user with all-weather, day or night operational capabilities, utilising GPS/INS guidance or Imaging Infrared (IIR) with complete Automatic Target Recognition (ATR) capability, or a Semi-active Laser (SAL) seeker. The system can also be fitted with an RF proximity fuse for area targeting, using a pre- fragmented warhead. It is autonomous target acquisition with stand-off range.

Characteristics

Range over 100 km (depending on configuration)
Accuracy as low as 3 m CEP (laser or IIR)
Warhead: MK81, MK82 and variants
Large launch envelope
Wireless integration capability with the launch aircraft
Fully autonomous operation once released
Modular system
Low maintenance and life-cycle cost
Minimal logistics equipment
Ease of use
Extended Range (ER) module can increase range to 200 km

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

*Schmid JV to begin building 3GWh Saudi Arabia flow battery factory this year*





Schmid flow battery display at Intersolar Europe solar energy trade show in June 2019. Image: Andy Colthorpe / Solar Media.

Construction looks set to begin this year on a factory building flow batteries, as a joint venture (JV) formed by German tech company Schmid Group and Saudi Arabian investment company Nusaned closed the transaction to seal its partnership.

The JV's formation was announced this time last year and Schmid emailed _Energy-Storage.news_ yesterday with news that the transaction has received regulatory approvals and satisfied its closing conditions. Schmid and its partner Nusaned - which is owned by SABIC, a chemical manufacturing subsidiary of Saudi Aramco - will focus on developing vanadium redox flow battery technology as well as manufacturing. Another Saudi Arabia-headquartered company, investor and project developer RIWAQ Industrial Development Company, intends to join the JV in the “next two to three months,” Schmid said.

The JV company will operate under the brand name EVERFLOW. A site has been identified for the manufacturing facility, which will have an R&D centre alongside it, in Saudi Arabia’s Damman 3rd Industrial City. With construction expected to begin within the first half of this year, Schmid said the facility will have an annual production capacity of 3GWh.

While the release said the JV partners want to be a “global leader and champion” in the energy storage market, it is expected to also “directly contribute to the Kingdom’s renewable ambitions,” with Saudi Arabia targeting the installation of 57.5GW of renewable energy capacity by 2030 and energy storage will be used to help connect and integrate that capacity to the national grid.


While announcements of planned lithium-ion factories and gigafactories around the world have been plentiful in the past few months, there have been fewer such reports on redox flow, although KORID Energy, a South Korean developer of vanadium flow batteries signed a JV with Canada-headquartered Margaret Lake Diamonds to further the development of a 200MWh factory at an as-yet undecided location in North America, with New York looking a possible choice, due to the KORID-Margaret Lake Diamonds consortium hosting an event with former New York Governor George Pataki in attendance in the state in January this year.

At yesterday’s opening session of Solar Media’s online Digital Series Energy Storage conference, the merits of vanadium redox flow batteries were among the topics discussed by panellists including Jim Stover, a representative of flow battery company VRB Energy. Stover said that the durability and long expected lifetime of flow batteries are among its key advantages, but unlike lithium-ion has yet to benefit from manufacturing scale in terms of bringing costs down.

https://www.energy-storage.news/new...wh-saudi-arabia-flow-battery-factory-this-yea

*Deal concludes for Saudi Arabian GW-scale vanadium redox battery facility*
May 12, 2020




Image credit: Stock

*German technology company Schmid Group and Saudi Arabian firm Nusaned Investment have completed the transaction for their planned joint venture (JV) to develop a GW-scale battery facility.*

The JV will see the partners produce Vanadium Redox Flow Batteries (VRFB) through the jointly-formed Advance Energy Storage System Investment Company.

Nusaned Investment is a subsidiary of Saudi Basic Industries Corporation (SABIC) which is a subsidiary Saudi Aramco.

The partners have announced that annual production capacity will top 3 GWh at its facility in Dammam 3rd Industrial City. Construction is expected to commence within the next few months, with completion expected by 2021.
*
Products will be offered under the Everflow brand, primarily for use in renewables capacity grid integration, minigrids, and the optimisation of existing power back-up systems.

The two lead partners are joined by Riwaq Industrial Development Company as additional investors and shareholders.*

“The JV marks a milestone for Saudi Arabia in its quest to localize manufacturing for technologies in emerging industries, and marks another major step in SABIC’s NUSANED™ program that seeks to build partnerships and enable local content creation,” said Nusaned Investment CEO Fuad Mosa.
*
Saudi Arabia has targeted a total 57.5 GW of renewables capacity to be installed in the emirates by 2030 as the region transitions from its reliance on oil.*

https://www.smart-energy.com/indust...ian-gw-scale-vanadium-redox-battery-facility/






This is a key technology related to the renewables energy push that is ongoing in KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*The Saudi LAV-700 armored vehicles are equipped with the Ukrainian Bayonet missile system*






A very nice feature in the Saudi LAV-700 armored vehicles that was not touched upon before ....


It is capable of carrying the Ukrainian Bayonet anti-armor missile system, which has an impressive range of 5000m 

.... I leave you with the attached video, which explains in detail the great feature of the new Saudi LAV-700 armored vehicles







Ukrainian system Stugna-P missile launch pad with a range of 5000 meters and with laser guidance or Semi-automatic .. a single armored vehicle can carry up to 4 missiles at once


----------



## The SC

ESEN Saudi Electronic warfare






*Establishment of ESEN Saudi in-line with the 2030 vision of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia*

The new venture will develop high tech solutions and implement the proven capabilities of both companies including transfer of technology and production in the fields of defense, aerospace and security

INTRA Defense Technologies and ESEN established ESEN Saudi as a Joint Venture in KSA. The new venture will develop high tech solutions and implement the proven capabilities of both companies including transfer of technology and production in the fields of defense, aerospace and security.

ESEN Saudi will be the contractor for the engineering and production of INTRA Defense Technologies unmanned aerial systems’ ground control units including different configurations of land and naval based ASEF Hybrid VTOL Unmanned Aerial System.

_INTRA Defense Technologies is a private Saudi defense technology company focusing on Unmanned Aerial Systems.

ESEN is a privately-owned company providing high technology products and services in aerospace, defense and security areas._



=============================================







*Cooperation on Airborne Electro-Optic Systems*

*INTRA Defense Technologies of Saudi Arabia and HENSOLDT Optronics Pty, based in South Africa, signed an exclusive partner agreement to cooperate in joint development and future co-production of next generation airborne electro-optic systems.*

https://www.hensoldt.net/de/news/he...-cooperate-on-airborne-electro-optic-systems/


----------



## Resorbence

> *UAVOS, KACST developing new Saker-1C MALE unmanned aircraft*
> 
> UAVOS and the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) of Saudi Arabia are developing a new medium altitude long endurance (MALE) unmanned aerial vehicle, the Saker-1C, according to a company statement.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/3VxjPyE
> 
> *



https://www.janes.com/defence-news/news-detail/6c397f95-d800-4834-825f-e16242fffbfb


----------



## Indos

Resorbence said:


> https://www.janes.com/defence-news/news-detail/6c397f95-d800-4834-825f-e16242fffbfb


 
Look like Denel Bateleur that is revealed in 2004 but never got any contract by South Africa. 






https://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/bateleurunmannedaeri/


----------



## The SC

Indos said:


> Look like Denel Bateleur that is revealed in 2004 but never got any contract by South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/bateleurunmannedaeri/



Close..but not the same design..it might be the parent project though..

*



*


*Autonomous MALE UAV Developed with New Flight Control System*






https://www.unmannedsystemstechnology.com/2020/03/flight-control-system-tested-on-male-uav/


----------



## Mithridates

Indos said:


> Look like Denel Bateleur that is revealed in 2004 but never got any contract by South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/bateleurunmannedaeri/


seems like they did not put enough EO sensors on it.


----------



## Indos

Mithridates said:


> seems like they did not put enough EO sensors on it.


 
Which one, the Denel UAV ?

I think Denel UAV got decent EO sensor by looking to the prototype.


----------



## The SC

Indos said:


> Which one, the Denel UAV ?
> 
> I think Denel UAV got decent EO sensor by looking to the prototype.


Saqr 1.. has better sensors.. all internal.. It is a true stealth UAV MALE..


----------



## Mithridates

Indos said:


> Which one, the Denel UAV ?
> 
> I think Denel UAV got decent EO sensor by looking to the prototype.








it seems like they want to look one place more than once.


----------



## The SC




----------



## Resorbence

*Honeywell to build gas detector factory in KSA*


> https://imgur.com/N1pPxXI
> 
> 
> Honeywell, a global technology leader, has announced the opening of a new facility for the production of gas detection devices in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia (KSA). The factory underscores Honeywell’s commitment to the In-Kingdom Total Value Add (IKTVA) program.
> 
> Established to accelerate Saudisation, IKTVA’s aim is to achieve 70 per cent localisation of production and jobs by 2021 and act as a key enabler of Saudi Vision 2030. The new “Made in the Kingdom” Honeywell factory will support IKTVA’s localisation objectives by creating production jobs for Saudi nationals that enhance workforce skills and capabilities.
> 
> Through the new factory, Honeywell becomes the first international company producing gas detectors in the Kingdom, enabling local availability of the equipment, shorter lead times, and on-the-ground customer support. The devices will provide a reliable and cost-effective way to ensure the safety, compliance and productivity of workers who are operating in hazardous environments in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> “Our advanced gas detection systems help keep workers safe and enable them to rapidly respond to gas leaks and site incidents,” said John Waldron, president and CEO, Honeywell Safety and Productivity Solutions (SPS). “We’re proud to bring new manufacturing capabilities to Saudi Arabia to help industrial customers maximise safety, improve operational performance and better mitigate emissions.”
> Located at the extension of Dhahran Techno Valley, the Honeywell facility will produce 10,000 portable gas detectors and 800 fixed gas detectors annually when it reaches full production in 2022. The production line includes the multigas Honeywell BW™ series, in addition to fixed detectors including Searchpoint Optima Plus Point Infrared Gas Detector and XNX™ Universal Transmitter.
> 
> Norm Gilsdorf, president, Honeywell, High Growth Regions, Middle East, Russia, Turkey, Central Asia & Customs Union, added: “Honeywell remains committed to supporting the national Saudization drive and helping the country meet its Saudi Vision 2030 objectives. Over the course of our six-decade history in the Kingdom, we have continued to further the transformation of the country’s future through the establishment of localization initiatives and deployment of advanced solutions. This new facility marks another milestone in our Saudi Arabian history, providing new employment opportunities and expediting an increased drive for locally manufactured goods.”
> 
> Saudi Arabia is a high-growth, strategically important market for Honeywell. Honeywell continues to play a vital role in advancing the development of Saudi Arabia's industries and successful long-term careers through the introduction of training programs, partnerships and facilities that aid the country’s transformation to a knowledge-based economy. These include working with professors and researchers from King Fahd University of Petroleum & Minerals (KFUPM) in Dhahran on new catalytic processes for producing paraxylene, the Honeywell UOP University and Global TECPro initiatives, among others. *-–Tradearabia News Service*
> 
> http://tradearabia.com/news/OGN_368531.html



*KSA on the map of emerging startups in quantum dot technologies with Quantum Solutions
*


> *5 Top Quantum Dots Technology Startups
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/EHVhncy
> 
> https://www.startus-insights.com/innovators-guide/5-top-quantum-dots-technology-startups/*





> *QUANTUM SOLUTIONS*
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/IFAcYEL
> 
> 
> *Company overview*
> 
> QUANTUM SOLUTIONS is a nanotech company that develops and manufactures Quantum Dots (QDs) for optoelectronic applications: PbS QDs and Perovskite QDs for Photodetectors, LCD Displays, Light Emitting Diodes, and Solar Cells. We also offer these quantum dots and related products for scientific use to help the research community explore the applications of these luminous materials. Our interdisciplinary team consists of specialists from scientific, R&D and business experience in the fields of nanochemistry and nanomaterials. Our team and advisory board represent 8 countries and have 9 PhD graduates on the board (from prestigious universities such as Harvard and MIT). We are ambitiously growing and have the facilities in Saudi Arabia (in the research park of KAUST) and in UK (in Southampton Science Park).
> 
> QUANTUM SOLUTIONS is interested in partnerships for industrial products development. For any inquiries please contact Dr. Marat Lutfullin marat.lutfullin@quantum-solutions.com or please send us general inquiries to info@quantum-solutions.com.
> 
> *Our Technology*
> QUANTUM SOLUTIONS makes the best efficiency PbS and Perovskite Quantum Dots and related materials. Our technology is based on research at KAUST with extensive IP portfolio. Alongside with the product development of materials for specific applications, we are focused on the scaling up of its manufacturing using batch and flow processing. Our innovative Flow Reactor technology (patented) allows us to produce high quality products on a large scale, making them much more economical.
> 
> Our high standards for quality control help us to sustain premium quality Quantum Dots. Our facilities have the state-of-the-art equipment for QDs characterization and quality control:
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/9smRvJQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/mpQJ7uH
> 
> 
> https://quantum-solutions.com/quantum-solutions-about-us/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resorbence

> *Pillar Hawk*
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/WJNGivx
> 
> 
> Locally-assembled BAE Hawks have become the first new Saudi-built fast jet aircraft to fly in home skies, marking a significant step forward for the kingdom’s aerospace industry. Jon Lake reports.
> 
> https://www.arabianaerospace.aero/pillar-hawk.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resorbence

*MODON’s strategy makes Kingdom a leading industrial power*

Very long & refined article on Modon industrial strategy in KSA over past years



> The Saudi Authority for Industrial Cities and Technology Zones (MODON) qualitative accomplishments in a short period of time is largely due to MODON's making the most of the cooperation and complementary relations with both public and private sectors.
> 
> The relations also enables it to strengthen its strategy that aims to facilitate the industrial sector, contribute to the development of local industry, and to attract local and foreign investments that provides added value to its industrial cities.
> 
> Established in 2001, MODON oversees 35 existing Industrial Cities today. The Industrial Cities include 3,500 productive factories providing employment to 500,000 workers.
> 
> Until now, the developed industrial lands in the Industrial Cities exceed 198,8 million square meters, distributed geographically, and they fall under three sectors; these are cities of the Eastern Sector, cities of the Central Sector, and cities of the Western Sector.
> 
> They cover different regions of the Kingdom, with total investment exceeding SR367 billion. MODON also provides several advantages, products, services, and attractive incentives, in order to attract investments from GCC, Arab, and global markets to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> As part of Saudi Vision 2030, the Kingdom has established the National Industrial Development and Logistics Vision Realization Program (NIDLP) that aims to transform Saudi Arabia into a leading industrial power and an international logistics platform in a number of promising areas.
> 
> The NIDLP will focus on the 4th Industrial Revolution such that it will generate ample employment opportunities for Saudi cadres, boost trade balance and maximize local content. The program focuses on four key sectors; industry, mining, energy and logistics.
> 
> The program also designs and provides a range of essential enablers that include developing appropriate systems, providing the required financing, developing infrastructure, industrial lands and private areas, and enhancing research and innovation.
> 
> The Director General of MODON Eng. Khalid Bin Mohammed Al-Salem said, “The Saudi Vision 2030 has adopted industry as a strategic choice to diversify the Saudi economy, towards achieving sustainable development.”
> 
> He added that MODON has become one of the pillars of the Saudi Vision 2030, as an enabler of industry that oversees 35 Industrial Cities around the Kingdom and through assigned initiatives by NIDLP.
> 
> MODON has launched its new strategy aiming to enable the industrial sector, contribute to the development of local industry, strengthen local and global partnerships to attract local and foreign investments that have added value, and to transfer and localize industrial knowledge in the Industrial Cities.
> 
> Eng. Al-Salem also stated that MODON’s approach is based on integration, cooperation, and building on what have been achieved to provide continuous development, at the level of internal work environment, relationships with local and foreign investors, government agencies, and with private and public sectors.
> 
> He said: "In the past, we focused on expanding the scope of MODON from providing major infrastructures into playing an active role as enabler of industry, enhancing factories’ industrial competitiveness, promoting the ease of doing business by reducing the number of required industrial licenses and expanding their validity period, and reducing the time and requirement to obtain industrial licenses.
> 
> “This, in addition, cooperated with competent authorities to facilitate access to credit, and to provide advanced infrastructures and Internet services in cooperation with the Ministry of Communications and Information Technology.
> 
> “MODON also launched a number of new products for its industrial partners, and the number of products increased from 4 in 2015 to 14 by the end of 2019, and the industrial sector witnessed the positive impact of these products on micro, small, and medium enterprises and contributed to strengthening the supply chain in Saudi Arabia."
> 
> Eng. Al-Salem added that MODON has succeeded in promoting the growth of the privatization of industry, both in quality and quantity aspects in the Industrial Cities, supported by providing a number of incentives.
> 
> Promoting the growth of privatization was supported by some of MODON’s new products, launched in 2019, he added. MODON witnessed a growing demand for these products, despite the fact that some of them were still in trial.
> 
> Eng. Al-Salem also stated that privatization numbers has exceeded expectations, and the product of "ready-built factories" keeps attracting investors.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is witnessing high growth in qualitative industries. In 2019, the contracts for food manufacturing became five, while the industrial contracts for pharmaceuticals manufacturing witnessed an increase of 70%, compared to the corresponding period of the previous year, 2018.
> 
> These industries are of strategic importance to the Kingdom and its health security, along with the positive impact of increasing Saudi exports. The year 2019 also witnessed the launch of the operations of food and pharmaceutical factories in Saudi Arabia, he added.
> 
> MODON was able to attract leading global companies for qualitative investments, including General Electrics to manufacture gas turbines, Isuzu Motors to produce trucks, Ebara Pumps Saudi Arabia LLC, Schlumberger to drill rigs, and Henkel AG for chemical industry.
> 
> The Dammam 2nd Industrial City hosts two Siemens Co., Ltd. industrial factories; the first factory covers 70,000 square meters and manufactures gas turbines, while the second factory produces automatic control panels and covers an area of 1,500 square meters.
> 
> MODON has attracted other investments. It has signed a contract with Pharco Pharmaceuticals to build a pharmaceutical complex including research and development centers for Pharch, covering more than 62,000 square meters in Al-Madina Industrial City.
> 
> The SKAI Group, which is specialized in treating rocks and specific metals, is another investor attracted by MODON. It will build its factory in Dammam 3rd Industrial City over 100,000 square meters. MODON has also specified one of ready-built factories in Dammam 2nd Industrial City for Italian CEG, which is specialized in Uninterruptible Power Supply (UPS).
> 
> MODON and the General Authority for Military Industries (GAMI) too have signed an agreement to attract qualitative local and foreign investments to transfer and localize qualitative technology in the Industrial Cities.
> 
> According to the agreement, the two sides will guide licensed investors toward targeted fields in Saudi Industrial Cities, affiliated with MODON, which will also provide incentives to investors in addition to working on providing industrial constellations for the targeted military sectors along with options for investors to support the establishment and empowerment of the project and ensuring its expansion, sustainability and development.
> 
> MODON has attracted the Science Technology Company to establish a complex for the military industries in Al-Kharj Industrial City, to cover 27,000 square meters. MODON has also specified industrial land in Riyadh 2nd Industrial City for INTRA Defense Technologies, being the first factory in Saudi Arabia to produce unmanned air vehicles.
> 
> This agreement contributes to promoting investment in military industries and makes it an important pillar for economic development according to the objectives of the Saudi Vision 2030 which aims to localize 50% of military equipment spending by 2030.
> 
> Eng. Al-Salem affirmed that there are two factories under construction specialized in food sector covering an estimated space of 34,000 square meters, one in Sudair City for Industry and Businesses and the other in Jeddah 1st Industrial City, belonging to Alshaya International Group.
> 
> MODON has also signed a cooperation agreement with the Chinese TEDA Investment Holding Co., Ltd to attract manufacturing industries with high added-value to Dammam 3rd Industrial City, where 1,000,000 square meters space has been specified for qualitative foreign investments.
> 
> At the level of logistics services and in line with MODON’s initiatives in NIDLP, MODON is developing smart logistics warehouse on an area of 249,000 square meters near to Jeddah 2nd Industrial City for Al-Nahdi Medical Company.
> 
> MODON and its partners, both in public and private sectors, are working to provide a logistic environment, generally serving the Kingdom, and particularly serving the industrial sector.
> 
> MODON has attracted a huge number of logistic partners to its industrial and logistic cities, covering a total area of 2,500,000 square meters, distributed as logistic zones, trucks yard and yards for storage provided with integrated services and many other services.
> 
> Eng. Al-Salem said that along with the increasing demand in the logistic sector, the dedicated zones have been increased by 60% in 2019, compared to the corresponding period of the previous year, 2018.
> 
> MODON also aims to increase its scope of logistic services to be in line with the objectives of the Kingdom’s Vision 2030. It works on providing a number of dedicated zones, products, new services, in addition to integrating and interconnecting with importing, exporting, and transportation agencies in public and private sectors.
> 
> Some of the most prominent logistic companies that MODON has signed up are Naqel in Arar and Al-Madinah and Starlinks in Jazan, Tabuk, and other zones; moreover, MODON’s logistic zone in Jeddah 1st Industrial City has been expanded to be a smart logistics zone having integrated services with LogiPoint Company, covering 120,000 square meters.
> 
> As for being in line with the Digital Transformation and the 4th Industrial Revolution, MODON in partnership with the Saudi Industrial Development Fund and King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) has launched the National Productivity Program to support factories in achieving the highest averages of production efficiency, and to enable the factories to adopt the technologies of the 4th Industrial Revolution.
> 
> The first phase of the program that includes working with 20 factories was launched in April 2019 in cooperation with General Electric, while the second phase will be launched in 2020 with 40 factories, enabling them to be leader and provide encouragement for other factories to shift toward the technologies of the 4th Industrial Revolution.
> 
> As for introducing the program to factories, announcing its launch, and the standards for selecting the factories, three workshops were held in Riyadh, Jeddah, and Dammam, which were attended by more than 200 representatives of factories. MODON has selected 15 factories until now, and ten transformation plans have been handed to them.
> 
> Eng. Al-Salem affirmed that the Fiber Optic Internet coverage increased in the Industrial Cities by the end of 2019, and five Industrial Cities are connected to fiber optic cable to provide super high speeds. MODON has also worked to provide and cover the Industrial Cities with 4G cellular network.
> 
> MODON signed contracts in the fourth quarter of 2019 to establish around ten telecommunications towers, which will provide the required infrastructure to transfer to the 4th Industrial Revolution and its technologies.
> 
> MODON continues to work on developing and digitizing its services to improve its partners’ satisfaction.
> 
> In this regard, the acceptance of the applications time has been reduced to be less than 15 days instead of 60 days, issuing permissions took 3 working days instead of 7, the duration of modifying the “partner contract” has also been reduced to 10 working days instead of 20, issuing an operating license concerning safety measures is also reduced to 7 working days instead of 20, in addition to reducing the required period of time of approving plans to 5 working days rather than 15 working days.
> 
> Within its framework of supporting entrepreneurship and small and medium enterprises, MODON provided, to these enterprises, many products, services, and financing solutions in partnership with concerned authorities.
> 
> MODON has succeeded to increase the ready-built factories to be more than 541 factories. In 2019, MODON also launched different products including "Land and industrial loan" and "Factory and industrial loan" that were launched in cooperation with Saudi Industrial Development Fund (SIDF), "OSOS" a financing product launched in cooperation with the Social Development Bank, in addition to signing agreement with Manafa Capital to provide crowd funding for entrepreneurs and small and medium enterprises (SMEs) included in the industrial cities.
> 
> Eng. Al-Salem stated that MODON has signed many agreements to provide non-financing products and services; such as "Return to Work Basics" workshop, which was delivered in 2019 in cooperation with Dulani Business Center, along with providing food trucks as a product and issuing affordable laws and regulations for "food trucks" to support entrepreneurs and enable them to provide services in the Industrial Cities, where many benefited.
> 
> MODON, in cooperation with different agencies, supports local content. In cooperation with the Saudi Basic Industries Corporation (SABIC,) MODON launched the "Nusaned" initiative, which aims to provide incentives and support packages for industrial investors.
> 
> In addition to that, MODON entered into an agreement with Saudi Aramco’s Entrepreneurship Center “Waed” to support small and medium entrepreneurial businesses in MODON’s Industrial Cities and to stimulate industries.
> 
> MODON has a high sense of social responsibility and is committed to the objectives of the Saudi Vision 2030.
> 
> MODON works to provide environmental protection and to encourage the best practices in the field of preserving the environment, such as recycling, fighting desertification, and the conservation of natural resources through providing balanced strategy between environmental protection and conservation of natural resources.
> 
> In this regard, MODON launched the "Zero Waste" program to promote environmental sustainability and to reduce manufacturing wastes into zero waste. The awareness campaign “We Will not Tolerate... Our Environment Deserves”, launched in the Industrial Cities, stressed on the importance of using biodegradable plastics.
> 
> MODON also signed a cooperation agreement with Environment Friends Society in Dammam to raise environmental awareness among the members of the Industrial Cities in the Eastern Region. The agreement also played a major role in localizing an important technology for environmental protection — the technology of recycling wastes.
> 
> MODON also signed a tripartite partnership agreement with the Charity Organization for Orphans in Riyadh Region "Ensan" and the Recycling of Electronic and Electrical Equipment "Tadweeer" as part of "imprint" initiative, which comes under the slogan "sponsor an orphan with your old devices".
> 
> According to the agreement, MODON recycles old electronic and electrical waste, then uses the outputs of recycling by converting them into raw materials for other industries, and then directing their full value to support the activities of "Ensan" organization.
> 
> In line with its role toward social responsibility and sports sector, MODON supports and encourages healthy lifestyle in its Industrial Cities. In the same context, MODON annually organizes sports championship and in 2019, MODON organized the 2nd MODON's championship.
> 
> The competition witnessed the participation of 84 teams of companies and factories' employees, which have contributed effectively to the improvement of working environment, production rates, in addition to raising sports practices in communities of the Industrial Cities.
> 
> MODON’s championship also contributes positively to the achievement of Quality of Life Program, which is one of the programs of the Saudi Vision 2030.
> 
> A major achievement of MODON is the establishment of the "MODON Lake", which is the largest developed industrial lake in Saudi Arabia. The lake holds renewable water treated in an environmentally friendly manner within Dammam 2nd Industrial City.
> 
> The total area of the lake project is 400,000 square meters, and the lake itself spans 210,000 square meters, which is 52% of the project. MODON also trialed "MODON Tech" project in the information center of MODON Lake.
> 
> The project aims to develop and establish awareness programs for male and female students to raise their awareness on industry and modern technologies of the 4th Industrial Revolution.
> 
> MODON intensified efforts to support and empower women in business sector, enabling them to contribute to the national economy by developing a working environment conducive to women working in factories, in addition to providing childcare facilities in Dammam 1st Industrial City and Riyadh 2nd Industrial city.
> 
> MODON also aims to expand services supporting women’s work and empowerment in the labor market of the industrial sector and until now, the total number of Saudi women working in factories has reached 17,000.
> 
> In this regard, MODON signed a partnership agreement with Prince Sultan Bin Abdul Aziz Fund for Women Development to set up a social-technological innovation center in Dammam 1st Industrial City, which includes incubators, business accelerators, and technical laboratories with full equipment.
> 
> MODON also signed with Saudi Women's Innovation Foundation a memorandum of understanding (MoU) to work on the development of industry and industrialists in Jazan and enable small and medium enterprises to start investing in the Industrial Cities in the region.
> 
> In terms of holding awareness forums and activities, MODON holds general and specialized workshops and forums in its Industrial Cities.
> 
> In partnership with the Saudi Export Development Authority, General Authority of Zakat and Tax, and the Saudi Industrial Development Fund (SIDF), MODON held many workshops and forums targeting its industrial partners.
> 
> In addition to that, MODON has held awareness workshops covering the environmental aspect, health and safety, and laws of hazardous factories. — SPA
> 
> https://saudigazette.com.sa/article/591923



*AI that's built to save lives*


> Associate Professor Xin Gao and his group (KAUST) have developed an artificial-intelligence (AI) based solution to help increase COVID-19 testing accuracy. Identifying cases of early stage infection has been particularly challenging for frontline clinicians. Gao's AI-based model, which aims to increase accuracy, has been put to immediate use at King Faisal Specialist Hospital (KFSH) in Riyadh.
> 
> https://www.kaust.edu.sa/en/news/ai-thats-built-to-save-lives
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269933539178528768



*Sandsoft Games in Saudi Arabia will make games for Middle Eastern players*

A very ambitious video game studio launched in KSA (backed by a saudi textile company)



> https://imgur.com/GjAODiN
> 
> Sandsoft Games is announcing that it has opened a video game studio in Saudi Arabia to make games for Middle Eastern players .
> 
> The video game publisher and developer will focus on entertaining players in the Middle East North Africa (MENA) market, and it has funding from Ajlan & Bros Group, one of the biggest family-controlled companies in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> https://venturebeat.com/2020/06/08/...a-will-make-games-for-middle-eastern-players/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Director of Prince Sultan Institute for Advanced Defense Technologies said that the new directives in the Kingdom require transferring technologies that Western countries prohibit to the Kingdom and investing in that direction, including those of jet engines and the expansion of laser technologies and weapons based on them.

Part of the Interview:

In future aspirations What do we find in the center's portfolio of future projects that you are working on?

The new approach requires investing in the production and manufacture of jet engines for aircrafts, as well as delving into the production and manufacture of laser technologies, which are among the technologies banned to transfer to developing countries, and these technologies play an essential role in the future defense industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

2016

Al-Zamil Marine Services Company inaugurate two Kuwaiti coast guard ships in Dammam this morning in the King Abdulaziz Port, which were entirely manufactured in Saudi Arabia, as part of an agreement to manufacture four marine vessels to be built in the Zamil Company specifically for the General Administration of the Coast Guard in the Kuwaiti Ministry of Interior, all concerned with logistical operations, monitoring, support and supply.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resorbence

*Underwater WiFi: Saudi Arabian Scientists Develop Wireless Transmission Method for Aqueous Use*



> A broadband internet connection has turned into an utmost necessity in the modern world, and many scientists have taken part in research trying to connect underserved areas.
> 
> Saudi Arabian scientists have found a new way to provide users with the ability to connect to the internet in an underwater environment, a paper published in _IEEE Communications_ shows.
> 
> According to the paper, the researchers intend to bring the internet to underwater environments by "deploying a low power and compact underwater optical wireless system, called Aqua-Fi, to support today's internet applications".
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/science/202...ifi-saudi-arabian-scientists-develop-aqua-fi/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Corvettes to be made in KSA:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Corvettes to be made in KSA:


Nice, although they will take a significant amount of time to be finished.


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Nice, although they will take a significant amount of time to be finished.


Not the Combattante and the high speed interceptors..but as you know making 3 Gowind from scratch and for the first time needs its time for training and getting a good experience..It is a sophisticated stealth ship..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Not the Combattante and the high speed interceptors..but as you know making 3 Gowind from scratch and for the first time needs its time for training and getting a good experience..It is a sophisticated stealth ship..


Are they different than Egyptian Gowind?


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Are they different than Egyptian Gowind?


The same Gowind 2500..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Dussur company*
Is a joint venture between ARMCO, SABIC and the Public Investment Fund






Dussur owns 55% of GE Saudi Advanced Turbines (GESAT).. In the field of manufacturing power motors

Dussur owns 15% of the ship engines manufacturing project with Armco and Hyundai

-----------


*Middle East aircraft engines company*
The company has high technologies and capabilities




























And there are five additional companies in the field of spare parts manufacturing and maintenance..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The same Gowind 2500..



And if you think about it, bro, those 3 that were built in Alexandria shipyard didn't take that long TBH. Each one seemed to get built in less time which is expected as systems are gotten used to and speed increases. So the first one in Saudiya might take some time, but after that they'll be slapping them together like it's no one's business!


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> And if you think about it, bro, those 3 that were built in Alexandria shipyard didn't take that long TBH. Each one seemed to get built in less time which is expected as systems are gotten used to and speed increases. So the first one in Saudiya might take some time, but after that they'll be slapping them together like it's no one's business!


Yes that is true.. but for KSA it is still new as far as military corvettes are concerned..KSA is getting there soon.. but Egypt has already more experience, Highly efficient shipyards and qualified man power..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*According to the press service of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine, the agreement between the governments of Ukraine and the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia on cooperation in the defense sphere was approved.

The statement reads: "In order to fulfill the internal procedures necessary for the entry into force of the Agreement between the Cabinet of Ministers of Ukraine and the Government of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia on Defense Cooperation, signed by the parties on February 5, 2020 in Kyiv, the Government adopted a resolution."

Ratification of the Agreement will ensure the creation of the necessary legal framework in the field of military cooperation between Ukraine and the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

The document stipulates bilateral defense cooperation in a number of areas, including the development of military-industrial complexes of both countries and transfers of military technology, military education and training, exchange of intelligence, medical services and health care. In the technical field, special emphasis is placed on the development of electronic warfare and electronic intelligence systems, as well as telecommunications and information technologies.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*KACST: Airborne AESA radar for SAR/GMTI "Basar"*

*SAR: Synthetic-aperture radar
GMTI: Ground Moving Target Indicator*

*



*

The system was produced by the National Center for the Technology of Sensors and Defense Systems, one of the centers affiliated with the King City Abdulaziz for Science and Technology, KACST, through the Localization and Transfer of Technology Programs.

The system has been a transfer of technologies through the Italian-British company Selex, and the system algorithms have been developed through KACST to suit the desert environment of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.
It included joint research, development and demonstration purposes, and a series of training and industrial participation modules centered around Selex Galileo’s world renowned radar expertise..





*The PicoSAR Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar provides superior all-weather SAR/GMTI capability for Unmanned Aerial Systems and fixed and rotary wing platforms. The array utilises low power, solid state Transmit Receive Modules (TRM) and delivers outstanding reliability. The flexibility of AESA technology allows the radar antenna to be resized to address specific platform constraints. Demonstrated on a number of fixed and rotary wing platforms, PicoSAR has been selected by seven international customers.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*First Saudi Combat Management System (CMS)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

- Nitaq system produced by KACST's National Center for Defense and Sensor Technology

- Nitaq is an electronic support system to monitor radar activities within a wide frequency band with high sensitivity to pick up weak signals.

- Nitaq identifies and classifies radars with the ability to add them to the database "Electronic Threats Library".

- The system is characterized by its light weight and its ability to detect signals over a wide frequency range.

- The possibility of separating and distinguishing the interlaced signal, and making accurate analysis on the signals (instantaneous analysis or storing information for later analysis).

- Identify threat signals for the purpose of adding them to the threat database.

- Nitaq is used as a system for electronic intelligence and electronic support, and it can also be used as part of an electronic attack system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*AN-132*


----------



## The SC

Spanish firm DAS Photonics and Saudi Arabia's Advanced Electronics Company, AEC, have announced the signing of a Memorandum of Understanding covering electronic warfare equipment, at IDEX 2015.

Under the terms of the agreement, DAS will work with AEC to design, develop, manufacture, test, and market electronic warfare systems for use by Saudi Arabia and other Gulf Co-operation Council countries.

In a statement, AEC said that it is looking to promote indigenous development of Saudi equipment through partnering with the Spanish firm.

DAS Photonics manufactures photonic systems used in radio frequency and electronic systems, as well as designing and developing mechanical systems capable of operating under extreme conditions


----------



## burning_phoneix

The SC said:


> *AN-132*



AN-132 project was cancelled last year.


----------



## The SC

burning_phoneix said:


> AN-132 project was cancelled last year.


Not cancelled.. just changed hands..

But you might be right..It will be very surprising though..

This article supports your claim.. but just for the transport version of 10 tons.. there are other versions that might be realized..

https://www.arabianaerospace.aero/saudi-light-transport-plans-still-in-the-dark.html


----------



## The SC

burning_phoneix said:


> AN-132 project was cancelled last year.


----------



## The SC

*The achievement of the first of its kind cybersecurity device in Saudi Arabia*







Data statement Valve - DD-S-E-001







Cross-band data transmission system - CD-S-E-001





*Specs*

- Multiple communication protocols - Syslog, SFTP, FTP, SCP
- Sub servers for internal communication via the data valve
- One-way network gateway
- Separate data physically and electronically.
- Multiformat support on networks operating technology


*Functions*

- Prevent unauthorized access to internal networks
- Data security that guarantees immunity from online attacks, malware and ransomware
- A secure channel for transferring data to external business networks
- Separate operating technology networks and IT networks to improve compliance


https://www.aecl.com/data-diode/index.html


* The device was jointly developed and manufactured by Saudi Aramco and the Saudi AEC in an agreement to jointly develop and manufacture a cybersecurity device "Data Valve", the first of its kind in the Kingdom..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

The SC said:


> Not cancelled.. just changed hands..
> 
> But you might be right..It will be very surprising though..
> 
> This article supports your claim.. but just for the transport version of 10 tons.. there are other versions that might be realized..
> 
> https://www.arabianaerospace.aero/saudi-light-transport-plans-still-in-the-dark.html



Why dont Saudi cooperate with Indonesian company, PT Ragio Aviasi, to build R 80 ?? They are seeking investor and industrial collaboration. Do you think a plane in a class of ATR 72 has big market in Saudi and Middle East ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The inauguration of the first fast interceptor boat *HSI32* manufactured locally within the project of localisation of military industries, which aims to localize 50% of military spending locally..according to the Saudi Vision 2030..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316272353932972032

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> *The achievement of the first of its kind cybersecurity device in Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Data statement Valve - DD-S-E-001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross-band data transmission system - CD-S-E-001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Specs*
> 
> - Multiple communication protocols - Syslog, SFTP, FTP, SCP
> - Sub servers for internal communication via the data valve
> - One-way network gateway
> - Separate data physically and electronically.
> - Multiformat support on networks operating technology
> 
> 
> *Functions*
> 
> - Prevent unauthorized access to internal networks
> - Data security that guarantees immunity from online attacks, malware and ransomware
> - A secure channel for transferring data to external business networks
> - Separate operating technology networks and IT networks to improve compliance
> 
> 
> https://www.aecl.com/data-diode/index.html
> 
> 
> * The device was jointly developed and manufactured by Saudi Aramco and the Saudi AEC in an agreement to jointly develop and manufacture a cybersecurity device "Data Valve", the first of its kind in the Kingdom..


Next step jamming systems


Indos said:


> Why dont Saudi cooperate with Indonesian company, PT Ragio Aviasi, to build R 80 ?? They are seeking investor and industrial collaboration. Do you think a plane in a class of ATR 72 has big market in Saudi and Middle East ??
> 
> View attachment 679263


I think it's not good time for passenger aircrafts


----------



## Indos

Wilhelm II said:


> I think it's not good time for passenger aircrafts



R 80 is still in development phase (preliminary design), it needs at least another 6-7 years to reach mass production phase.

Any way, how is airline industry in Egypt before Covid 19 pandemic ? Are they booming just like in other part of the world ?? Do Airline in Egypt buy a lot of ATR 72 class passenger planes ?

R80 can be converted into military planes like ASW, AWACS, MPA


----------



## Wilhelm II

Indos said:


> R 80 is still in development phase (preliminary design), it needs at least another 6-7 years to reach mass production phase.
> 
> Any way, how is airline industry in Egypt before Covid 19 pandemic ? Are they booming just like in other part of the world ?? Do Airline in Egypt buy a lot of ATR 72 class passenger planes ?
> 
> R80 can be converted into military planes like ASW, AWACS, MPA


I can't answer your questions by covid19 I think no one can image future of airline industry
Every aircraft can be converted to military plans 
The market of passenger aircrafts is saturated
If that have parameters wanted by Egyptian airlines why not 
I hope Saudi or uae join in r80 project but not for our friendship or brotherhood for r80 specifications


Indos said:


> R 80 is still in development phase (preliminary design), it needs at least another 6-7 years to reach mass production phase.
> 
> Any way, how is airline industry in Egypt before Covid 19 pandemic ? Are they booming just like in other part of the world ?? Do Airline in Egypt buy a lot of ATR 72 class passenger planes ?
> 
> R80 can be converted into military planes like ASW, AWACS, MPA


Tell us about this project
Information please bro


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The inauguration of the first fast interceptor boat *HSI32* manufactured locally within the project of localisation of military industries, which aims to localize 50% of military spending locally..according to the Saudi Vision 2030..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316272353932972032



This is outstanding, SC bro. Mabrouk 3aleikum eh el 7alawa di ya Saudiyeen! This thing is a beauty, all built by Saudiya in Saudiya with just a little help from the French but this can well be considered an indigenous fast patrol ship built by Saudi hands. Fantastic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> This is outstanding, SC bro. Mabrouk 3aleikum eh el 7alawa di ya Saudiyeen! This thing is a beauty, all built by Saudiya in Saudiya with just a little help from the French but this can well be considered an indigenous fast patrol ship built by Saudi hands. Fantastic.


Yes brother.. there was an initial deal for 39 boats.. 19 to be built in France and 20 in Saudi Arabia.. and there was talk about 19 more.. so in total it is almost 60 of these boats to b delivered.. not to forget a very interesting deal with France about corvettes (Gowind 2500) and submarines.. most likely..The Andrasta submarine.. All with ToT..
The 19-crew, 855t displacement, Andrasta submarine, announced by DCNS in September 2008, has been optimized for littoral operations in coastal waters, but remains a formidable adversary in blue (deep) water environments..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Next step jamming systems
> 
> I think it's not good time for passenger aircrafts


Check post #557 About "Nitaq" system above!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Wahaj *is the first Saudi company to obtain a license to manufacture Typhoon military aircraft components in the Kingdom


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316346218528878592
And.. Advanced electronics manufactures 40% of the Avonex Typhoon and will manufacture 80% by 2025, as approved.. It is also the first in the world and the only one to repair Typhoon fighters outside Europe..







Wahaj got the "quality" license. But As a manufacturing, there are many companies..
Like KACST and its participation in the transmission of radar technologies and research..

*King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) Signs Two Contracts with Selex Galileo

The King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) has signed two contracts with Selex Galileo. These contracts include delivery of Selex Galileo’s PicoSAR and cutting edge ESCAN radar technologies for joint research, development and demonstration purposes, and a series of training and industrial participation modules centred around Selex Galileo’s world renowned radar expertise.*


It is also good to mention that the Typhoon hydraulic and brake systems, which are one of the most complex systems in fighter..are being repaired locally in the Kingdom through the Aircraft Supplementary Equipment Company! The kingdom also has a device to check and repair the hydraulic systems of the typhoon fighters; *"Test Fox M3500*"..
And to be noted.. this advanced device is not owned by some countries that manufacture the Typhoon..






Excellent news that Saudi companies from the private sector have entered military industrialization!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI) has signed a contract to establish a commercial entity under the joint venture system with the French company, Thales.

The first joint venture with Thales covers several areas: They are: short-range air defense radars and anti-missiles, command and control systems (C2), multi-mission missiles, guided bombs, and interconnection systems, as well as investment in facilities and equipment within the local market with a localization rate of up to 70%, while it will generate nearly 2,000 jobs Direct and indirect for Saudi youth.






We will soon see A Saudi Arabian Short-Medium range Air defense system..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

There is nothing achieved in a blink of the eye.., Saudi Arabia is just shortening the time with transfer of the ready complex technologies and then make the improvements it wants on them

And it has come a long way in the last two years by acquiring the transfer of technologies in awesome quantities and different types in all sectors.., a very great achievement in itself that happened in such a short period of time!!!

So if Saudi Arabia would have gone to direct manufacturing, the time wasted in research and experiments would have taken at least 10-15 years.. And what could be achieved, the industrialized countries would have preceded it with systems 10-15 years ahead..

But the Saudi plan, as the Crown Prince said, "we start from where the others ended".
By owning the best available technologies, then work on the developments as KSA want and raise the rates of localization gradually..including the spare parts and maintenance to reduce the cost of operating the weapon systems in addition to providing job opportunities for citizens..

A good part of the production lines for this large amount of technologies that Saudi Arabia possesses have already started production of drones, boats, radars and many other systems..While most of the production lines will enter service between 2021-2023, as officially announced..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> The Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI) has signed a contract to establish a commercial entity under the joint venture system with the French company, Thales.
> 
> The first joint venture with Thales covers several areas: They are: short-range air defense radars and anti-missiles, command and control systems (C2), multi-mission missiles, guided bombs, and interconnection systems, as well as investment in facilities and equipment within the local market with a localization rate of up to 70%, while it will generate nearly 2,000 jobs Direct and indirect for Saudi youth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will soon see A Saudi Arabian Short-Medium range Air defense system..


Which missile you prefer for system?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Which missile you prefer for system?


As long as they are potent short and medium range missiles it is OK.. mostly with full ToT from France..


*Crotale NG (Next Generation) all-weather short-range air defence system*





*

SAMP/T Air Defense System with Aster 15/30*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> As long as they are potent short and medium range missiles it is OK.. mostly with full ToT from France..
> 
> 
> *Crotale NG (Next Generation) all-weather short-range air defence system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SAMP/T Air Defense System with Aster 15/30*


Or ground launched meteor missile?
Or that Indian air to air?
I think we need to work with Indians
brahmos system is interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> But the Saudi plan, as the Crown Prince said, "we start from where the others ended".



Brilliant concept and strategy by the Crown Prince and shows you how smart he really is, not that we didn't know that already based on many of the moves he's already made, some of them huge changes in culture which are not easy to make in any state. The man is on the right track and screw the haters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Wilhelm II said:


> Tell us about this project
> Information please bro



It is a private owned company. Actually they are seeking cooperation with our state owned company, Dirgantara Indonesia (DI), but currently DI is busy with various programs. It is why the company, PT RAI, is seeking cooperation with other aerospace companies abroad.

I think this three information will be quite informative to explain about the plane and the program






About the company and others






Home


Regio Aviasi Industri is an Indonesian aircraft manufacturer headquartered in Jakarta, Indonesia. It was founded by Prof. Dr.-Ing. H. Bacharuddin Jusuf Habibie.




regio-aviasi.co.id





Preliminary design

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Wahaj wins license to manufacture Eurofighter Typhoon’s components*​
Saudi Specialized Products Company (Wahaj) has won a license, the first for a Saudi company, from BAE Systems, a British multinational defense, security, and aerospace company*, to manufacture mechanical components of the combat aircraft Eurofighter Typhoon in the Kingdom*.

Commenting on the development, the president of the company, Ayman Al-Hazmi, said that obtaining the license from top global company is an indication of Wahaj's commitment to the quality of products it manufactures and an indication of its keenness to localize these industries, through national human cadres, in line with the Kingdom's Vision 2030.

He said that Wahaj is one of the AS9100-certified companies that works to ensure that products in the fields of aviation and defense are manufactured with high accuracy, adding that this license from BAE Systems is the culmination of efforts that lasted for 12 months with the participation of a number of specialists in materials engineering, quality auditors, supply chain development, and business development team in both companies.

He also said that this is an opportunity for Wahaj to be a part of the chain of supplier companies affiliated with BAE Systems to provide automatic components for Eurofighter Typhoon aircraft in the Kingdom, pointing out that their continued cooperation with Saudi companies for supply confirms their support for the Kingdom's vision.

The British-made Typhoon aircraft is considered the most modern combat aircraft in the world due to its high advanced combat capabilities and the ability to carry a large number of different weapons. It is also a multi-role aircraft among the most advanced fighters in the world.

The Eurofighter Typhoon is owned by British Royal Air Force, German, Italian, Spanish and Austrian Air Forces in addition to the Royal Saudi Air Force. The Typhoon aircraft is characterized by its aerodynamic high design, which gives it high maneuverability






And Advanced electronics manufactures 40% of the Avonics Typhoon and will manufacture 80% by 2025, as approved..The first in the world and the only one to repair Typhoon fighters outside Europe !!






And* Paveway IV*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> *Wahaj wins license to manufacture Eurofighter Typhoon’s components*​
> Saudi Specialized Products Company (Wahaj) has won a license, the first for a Saudi company, from BAE Systems, a British multinational defense, security, and aerospace company*, to manufacture mechanical components of the combat aircraft Eurofighter Typhoon in the Kingdom*.
> 
> Commenting on the development, the president of the company, Ayman Al-Hazmi, said that obtaining the license from top global company is an indication of Wahaj's commitment to the quality of products it manufactures and an indication of its keenness to localize these industries, through national human cadres, in line with the Kingdom's Vision 2030.
> 
> He said that Wahaj is one of the AS9100-certified companies that works to ensure that products in the fields of aviation and defense are manufactured with high accuracy, adding that this license from BAE Systems is the culmination of efforts that lasted for 12 months with the participation of a number of specialists in materials engineering, quality auditors, supply chain development, and business development team in both companies.
> 
> He also said that this is an opportunity for Wahaj to be a part of the chain of supplier companies affiliated with BAE Systems to provide automatic components for Eurofighter Typhoon aircraft in the Kingdom, pointing out that their continued cooperation with Saudi companies for supply confirms their support for the Kingdom's vision.
> 
> The British-made Typhoon aircraft is considered the most modern combat aircraft in the world due to its high advanced combat capabilities and the ability to carry a large number of different weapons. It is also a multi-role aircraft among the most advanced fighters in the world.
> 
> The Eurofighter Typhoon is owned by British Royal Air Force, German, Italian, Spanish and Austrian Air Forces in addition to the Royal Saudi Air Force. The Typhoon aircraft is characterized by its aerodynamic high design, which gives it high maneuverability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Advanced electronics manufactures 40% of the Avonics Typhoon and will manufacture 80% by 2025, as approved..The first in the world and the only one to repair Typhoon fighters outside Europe !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And* Paveway IV*


Long way to own fighter
Do you think we need to build our fighter or buy them with full capacity of building all parts?
The first way is too expensive and long


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Long way to own fighter
> Do you think we need to build our fighter or buy them with full capacity of building all parts?
> The first way is too expensive and long


The second option is what is happening now with the Hawk, the F-15SA and the EF Typhoon..These are steps to get familiar with how to build a fighter.. and it takes time you know! the most important is the knowledge and the ToT..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

According to Ukrainian Parliament member Roman Kostenko:
Saudi Arabia will receive its first "Grom-2" Tactical ballistic missile in 2022..

*Saudi-Ukrainian Developed Mobile Ballistic Missile to Enter Saudi Service by 2022*

https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2...listic_Missile_to_Enter_Saudi_Service_by_2022












> The «Grom-2» has a range of 350km, but technically, missile is able to fly up to 500km
> أنقر للتوسيع...


Today, the multifunctional high-precision operational and tactical complex" Grom-2 "with a range of up to 300 km in the export version and up to 500 km for the Armed Forces of Ukraine, with the prospect of increasing the range to 1500 km, is ready for flight tests, military training and state defense order ", - representatives of NGOs of PCZ report in the presented video..

https://www.autocentre.ua/news/soby...gotov-k-letnym-ispytaniyam-video-1011151.html






We might also see it on the F-15SA..
(something like this):






Because:

Saudi Arabia signed an agreement with Boeing to transfer ammunition technology!
Integration means obtaining the source code, which means that KSA can integrate any munitions it produces..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> According to Ukrainian Parliament member Roman Kostenko:
> Saudi Arabia will receive its first "Grom-2" Tactical ballistic missile in 2022..
> 
> *Saudi-Ukrainian Developed Mobile Ballistic Missile to Enter Saudi Service by 2022*
> 
> https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2...listic_Missile_to_Enter_Saudi_Service_by_2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, the multifunctional high-precision operational and tactical complex" Grom-2 "with a range of up to 300 km in the export version and up to 500 km for the Armed Forces of Ukraine, with the prospect of increasing the range to 1500 km, is ready for flight tests, military training and state defense order ", - representatives of NGOs of PCZ report in the presented video..
> 
> https://www.autocentre.ua/news/soby...gotov-k-letnym-ispytaniyam-video-1011151.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We might also see it on the F-15SA..
> (something like this):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because:
> 
> Saudi Arabia signed an agreement with Boeing to transfer ammunition technology!
> Integration means obtaining the source code, which means that KSA can integrate any munitions it produces..


What are the source codes? Which countries have them?
On the f15sa!!!! You can't see my evil face hahahaha nightmare of enemies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> What are the source codes? Which countries have them?
> On the f15sa!!!! You can't see my evil face hahahaha nightmare of enemies


Every country that manufactures fighter planes, warships, submarines and any other weapon systems.. and the missiles, torpedoes...etc... that goes with them..has also the source codes to integrate them on those platforms.. it is usually a secret, very complicated computer military grade code or software specific to that nation..and it is very rarely shared with anyone.. apart from very close and trusted allies..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Airborne Surveillance System







Ground Control Station







The Ground Control Station has been developed as a part of the UAVOS and King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST), Saudi Arabia, R&D collaboration. 

The Mobile Command Module is designed to provide:
​
Housing for the communication and control equipment​
Two workplaces for the pilot and the payload operator​
Omnidirectional antenna for telemetry and communication​
Omnidirectional antenna for video and data links​
Support Equipment for the unmanned aerial system (transport module)​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Every country that manufactures fighter planes, warships, submarines and any other weapon systems.. and the missiles, torpedoes...etc... that goes with them..has also the source codes to integrate them on those platforms.. it is usually a secret, very complicated computer military grade code or software specific to that nation..and it is very rarely shared with anyone.. apart from very close and trusted allies..


So it's mean we can launch many things from f15 even Scarlett Johansson
Interesting

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC

1st March 2018 news

Today, at a historic date for the Saudi industry and the Saudi armed forces represented by the Royal Saudi Naval Forces, a huge industrial agreement was announced to manufacture and supply several ships and maritime platforms for the benefit of the Saudi navy and *with a 100% national industry*. The agreement represented an industrial union composed of:

1- Zamil Advanced Marine Industries Company.
2- AEC Advanced Electronics Company.
3- Saudi Defense Industries Corporation, SADEC.
4- Saudi Technical Development and Investment Company ... TAQNIA technology.






The agreement is a building block of the development of the Saudi defense industry and transferring its responsibility to the private sector to create local sustainability, regional and international competition, and the emptying of the government sector to oversee the quality of projects and set specifications in line with the latest developments and developments of the era.

The products that Al-Zamil will manufacture in cooperation with Technology & Advanced Electronics and SADEC :

HSI 32 boats.
Number: 18
The delivery period for the entire project is 39 months.







COMBATTANTE FS56 class boats
Number to be manufactured: 1 out of 3
Duration: 38 months











GOWIND 2500 Corvette
Number to be locally manufactured: 3 out of 5
Duration: First Corvette 40 months, Second 39 months, Third 38 months.







Floating docks to be locally manufactured FLOATING DOCK with a capacity of 700 tons
Number: 2
Duration: 39 months.







FLOATING PONTOON
Number: 35
Duration: 36 months for the entire project in 3 installments.












All chips will be completed (2020-2024)

BTW..Zamil has localised the Rolls-Royce engine industry and cooperated extensively with CMN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> BTW..Zamil has localised the Rolls-Royce engine industry and cooperated extensively with CMN.


It's my favourite part of post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Airborne Surveillance System
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground Control Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ground Control Station has been developed as a part of the UAVOS and King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST), Saudi Arabia, R&D collaboration.
> 
> The Mobile Command Module is designed to provide:
> ​
> Housing for the communication and control equipment​
> Two workplaces for the pilot and the payload operator​
> Omnidirectional antenna for telemetry and communication​
> Omnidirectional antenna for video and data links​
> Support Equipment for the unmanned aerial system (transport module)​



This is really really really incredible!!! Wow, mabrouk ya Saudiya what an achievement. That entire system looks amazing and it took 10 years including R&D to develop the entire system which is no small feat for a complete UAV/UCAV system. Now they need to get them out there on film and advertise them and sell the living heck out of them. 

Seeing the shift from oil to other fields including weapons has begun in earnest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> This is really really really incredible!!! Wow, mabrouk ya Saudiya what an achievement. That entire system looks amazing and it took 10 years including R&D to develop the entire system which is no small feat for a complete UAV/UCAV system. Now they need to get them out there on film and advertise them and sell the living heck out of them.
> 
> Seeing the shift from oil to other fields including weapons has begun in earnest.


I guess self sufficiency is the aim before exports..
We'll start seeing new products being manufactured real soon in 2021.. since 2020-2022 is the 2nd phase in the Saudi vision 2030 after acquiring the technologies.. and it is about production..

Very exciting things to come soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CrazyZ

The SC said:


> I guess self sufficiency is the aim before exports..
> We'll start seeing new products being manufactured real soon in 2021.. since 2020-2022 is the 2nd phase in the Saudi vision 2030 after acquiring the technologies.. and it is about production..
> 
> Very exciting things to come soon!


My guess is that a 5th gen fighter is in the works.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

CrazyZ said:


> My guess is that a 5th gen fighter is in the works.


Apart from the F-35..there is nothing in the works or on the pipeline.. but there was talk and most likely acts about KSA participating in the UK 6th generation fighter "Tempest" and the "Taranis" fighter drone _during the visit by Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman to the UK..2 years ago.._ as it has participated in the Typhoon AESA radar and other parts before..!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Apart from the F-35..there is nothing in the works or on the pipeline.. but there was talk and most likely acts about KSA participating in the UK 6th generation fighter "Tempest" and the "Taranis" fighter drone _during the visit by Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman to the UK..2 years ago.._ as it has participated in the Typhoon AESA radar and other parts before..!!!


Taranis is experimental project not?
After Brexit we can get more than before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Taranis is experimental project not?
> After Brexit we can get more than before


It is experimental..but real.. All the 6th generation fighter's AI will be based on it.. and it will operate with those fighters..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Airborne AESA radar for SAR/GMTI*






- The system was produced by the National Center for the Technology of Sensors and Defense Systems, one of the centers affiliated with the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology, KACST, through the programs of localization and transfer of technologies.

- The system technologies has been transferred through the Italian-British company Selex, and the system algorithms have been developed through KACST to suit the desert environment of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.


*PicoSAR*





*SAR: Synthetic-aperture radar
GMTI: Ground Moving Target Indicator*

The Basar system uses AESA technology in a small, compact configuration. It uses a number of low power, solid state TRMs.

The system can be installed on a stand within the Gimbal, with a larger field of view.

Such as:






System features

- The system is airborne
- It works in all environmental conditions with high accuracy
- It can work on all air platforms due to its light weight, fighters, helicopters, and drones
- Excellent performance
- High resolution ground maps
- Wide coverage
- High performance GMTI tracking of ground moving targets
- Lower cost
- A reconfigurable radar system
- very lite
- compressed
- Very high reliability
- Easy to install and use






Basar as a system is available to be installed on any of the air platforms, fighters, drones, and helicopters.






*The King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) has signed two contracts with Selex Galileo. These contracts include delivery of Selex Galileo’s PicoSAR and cutting edge ESCAN radar technologies for joint research, development and demonstration purposes, and a series of training and industrial participation modules centred around Selex Galileo’s world renowned radar expertise*..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*A project to produce stealth helicopter systems in Saudi Arabia*






A project is a research collaboration between the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology and Arizona State University in the United States

To develop the use of high resistance panels that redirect electromagnetic radiation for purposes of concealment from military radars, as these panels are distinguished by their small size and the possibility of being manufactured in various shapes (cylindrical, axial, spherical, others). This flexible technology, which is able to direct electromagnetic radiation, is one of the pioneering and modern technologies that will constitute a quantum leap in the civilian and military applications that depend on electromagnetic signals.

One of the most important applications that will allow the development of this technology to be used is to reduce the radar footprint of aircraft, helicopters and military equipment by installing them on their model structures, which makes it difficult for radars to capture. This technology also makes it possible to design surface antennas for military use.











Among the goals are to build a plant to produce high-resistance surfaces, surface and flexible wearable antennas, and to train a specialized work team on high-resistance surface technologies, flexible and surface antennas, which will contribute to building national capabilities in this field.

http://tangentlink.com/wp-content/u...na-Pattern-RBM-Communications-Channel-BER.pdf

These systems might be be produced for the 150 Saudi Black Hawk helicopters to be manufactured in Saudi Arabia..

















KACST







www.kacst.edu.sa

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

https://www.tacticalreport.com/saud...um=email&utm_source=mailchimp&utm_content=CTA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FCPX

KSA is a huge importer of arms and it makes sense for it to fully develop its local arms industry. It may take some years but KSA will get to a point where it will be coming up with its own advanced solutions/systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 313ghazi

It's great to see Saudi invest thier wealth properly. Hopefully we see Saudi become a high tech industrialised country soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*HADAQ system from KACST*







What is the Hadaq system?

Hadaq system is an electronic surveillance system equipped with advanced digital reception systems, airborne on unmanned aircraft.

What is it used for?

- Hadaq is used in electronic monitoring and to discover the locations and types of emitters (radars, communications devices, or others "
- Predict system can analyze the type of captured signals and classify them.
- Hadaq identifies the type of emitter, whether it is a radar or any other system.
- Hadaq collects and adds targets and locations to the cyberthreat library.

System advantages?

- Fully covered broad spectrum bandwidth (0.5-18GHZ)
- A small, lightweight, and easy-to-carry system on unmanned aerial vehicles "16kg only".
- Determine the direction and source of signals and their types.

It is a development of CSIR South Africa. but its project was discontinued.. so it transferred the system's technology to KACST and then sold its rights to the Swedish company SAAB through its branch in South Africa.


The system on Seeker II































Saqr-1 will be one of the few UAVs in the world capable of capturing, identifying and classifying radar waves..Then attacking it, which makes it highly capable of SEAD / DEAD operations..

It also has high capabilities in reconnaissance and espionage through the collection, analysis and classification of ESM and ELINT..And adding signals and emitters to the forces' electronic threats library..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Arabia Launches First Home-Made Speed Interceptor Boat & Floating Dock*






The Commander of the Royal Saudi Navy Forces, Admiral Fahd Al-Ghufaili, affirmed that the localization of the speed interceptor boat systems is an actual and realistic embodiment of the Kingdom’s Vision 2030, which comes in accordance with the directives of HRH the Crown Prince to achieve the strategic objectives of localizing the military industries in the Kingdom, including improving efficiency and effectiveness of supporting localization of local manufacturing, aiming to significantly raise the level of industrialization of military equipment and systems through the General Authority for Military Industries (GAMI).

He further said that from this standpoint, Zamil Shipyards has succeeded in signing an agreement with the French CMN Shipbuilding Company in order to develop the company’s capabilities in the field of shipbuilding and speed boats, in which the French CMN reflected high credibility in this regard, with full commitment to the application of the highest standards of quality in the engineering of building boats.

He added this agreement is part of a national project aimed at developing the industries sector and that was done thanks to the efforts of GAMI and its pioneering role in building a sustainable local military industries sector that results in economic benefits to localize 50% of the Kingdom’s military spending by 2030, so as to contribute to strengthening and localizing the military industries.

This batch of speed interceptor boats system, the first batch manufactured locally, comes as an extension of previous batches received by the Royal Saudi Navy Forces from the French CMN Group through an agreement signed between the two parties that includes the manufacturing and supplying of a number of speedboats of the type (HSI32), of which a part will be manufactured in France and the other part is manufactured and its technology is transferred locally to the Kingdom, within the framework of joint cooperation between Saudi Arabia and France in the field of military industrialization and cooperation.

https://www.defaiya.com/news/Region...de-speed-interceptor-boat-first-floating-dock

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

With ToT






The mobile 3-D air surveillance radar with transistorized transmitter, intended for low, medium and high flying targets detection is designed to be used:
- as target designation system in anti-aircraft missile troops;
- as an information link in AD and AF units.
The radar can be transported by C-130 Hercules aircraft.

*Specifications:*
Maximum radar operation limits:
in range, km – 500 km 
in azimuth, deg – 300 
in elevation,deg – 0 ... 70
Target detection range, RCS=3-5 m2 (at P=0,8 F=10-6), km:
at flight altitude >10km – 360
Transmitter type – Solid State
Transmitter peak power, kW – 32
Number of beams – 16
Clutter suppression, dB – 50
Jamming cancelling, dB – 20
Track throughput, more than – 500
IFF equipment – built-in






Portable 3D Scanning UAV radar was successfully tested for 2 days to detect unmanned aerial vehicles at different altitudes and maximum range..for the ability to identify small targets with a small radar cross-section. ..Also a high-mobility metric wave radar MR-1 and the counter-battery radar complex 1L220UK had been involved in testing. Tests on these radars were conducted under agreed program and also provided full confirmation of the claimed UAV determination characteristics.






As the director of the Iskra Research and Production Complex, Yuri Pashchenko, said: “After the factory tests, we successfully completed the last phase of testing the 90K6E radar for the ability to identify small targets with a small surface. Positive results of these tests open up prospects for export - we already have a customer in one of the Middle East countries. The ability to identify unmanned aerial vehicles is one of the main requirements of the customer.

The target for identification during the radar tests was the Raybird 3 unmanned aerial vehicle, which was operated by Skyeton specialists is a small-scale, large-production unmanned tactical aerial vehicle that is used for a variety of long-range missions and search and rescue operations; The flight has a maximum altitude of 3000 meters and can develop at speeds of up to 160 km / h..


*Raybird 3 is a project belonging to the Saudi Braq company with SKYETON ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Heka system from KACST*






The Heka system is also one of the results of joint projects with CSIR South Africa











- Heka is a system to simulate radar targets and electronic countermeasures ECM.
- Heka is based on High Resolution Digital Radio Frequency Memory (DRFM) technology.

What is it used for?

- Radar operational durability evaluation against jamming.
- Testing of new radar systems.
- Development of electronic countermeasures "ECM" and electronic protection methods for "ECCM" radars
- Radar technology development (for example, testing of tracking filters and the Electronic countermeasures Function (ECCM) function.
- Contribute to the research and development of the advanced ECM and the ECCM
- Training of operators of radars and electronic warfare systems.

Heka system features?

- simulate a target radar with digital DFRM.
- Ease of portability and readiness to simulate and test radars and electronic warfare systems.
- Wide operating frequency range.

What is the importance of Heka system?

- This system and similar ones constitute one of the most important cornerstones in advanced research and development projects In the field of radars and electronic warfare systems (EW).

- The data obtained from Heka provides useful information about the effectiveness of electronic warfare capabilities for radars in operation or in development.


----------



## The SC

*On October 14, 2019, the Russian Direct Investment Fund (RDIF) announced that it had agreed to cooperate with the Saudi company for technological development and investment (TAQNIA). The question relates to the development and commercial use of the Russian space launch complex "Start-1". 
The agreement was signed during an official visit to Riyadh by Russian President Vladimir Putin*








https://topcor.ru/11482-raketu-start-1-budut-stroit-na-investicii-sauditov.html

For this purpose, the Russian Corporation for Direct Investments and the Saudi Company for Technological Development and Investments will cooperate in providing financing for the modernization development process to which the "START 1" missile will be subjected, and then use it for purposes that serve the interests of both countries.

The two countries will jointly create and produce additional components for the "START 1" missile.

The "START 1" missile is in the family of the ICBM "Topol" strategic missile system.
There are two types of "START 1" missile, to carry a weight of 850 kg and 500 kg to low orbit (400 km).

https://mobile.sabq.org/Dy5c36






The Military version of the RT-2PM2 Topol-M missile with a range of 11,000 km is an ICBM..The 1Mt detonation warhead uses the GLONASS guidance system, which incidentally was included in the Russian-Saudi space conventions in Memorandum of Understanding in this regard.
The speed of the missile is approximately Mach 22..

























* Saudi Arabia signed an agreement with Ukraine nearly 10 months ago for cooperation in the peaceful field of space..It also signed an agreement with Russia for peaceful cooperation in space..And signed with China the peaceful space cooperation..

Also, Saudi Arabia has established a space agency..

** Saudi Arabia is very advanced in the satellite industry with Saudi hands in the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology.. 

https://n2yo.com/satellites/?c=SAUD&t=country…


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia's BRAQ Company: reveals suicide drones and rambling ammunition..






Saudi Braq Company and its president, Saudi inventor Saeed Al-Zahrani, revealed
suicide drones and Saudi-made ammunition..





















https://www.braqaerospace.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

IMI - located at Ras Al-Khair in Saudi Arabia is the anchor project within the King Salman International Complex for Maritime Industries & Services.

IMI will be one of the largest Maritime yards in the world and the largest in the Middle East & North Africa.

The Global Marine Industries Company is a partnership between "Saudi Aramco" and "Lambrel", based in the UAE, the Saudi National Shipping Company (Maritime), and "Hyundai" South Korean Heavy Industries.

The facility, which has an area of about 12 million square meters, is planned to be able to manufacture four offshore drilling rigs annually and more than 40 vessels, including three giant oil tankers, and service more than 260 offshore products. The matter goes beyond constructing shipyards to build ships, but rather manufacturing their engines. Aramco announced the signing of a memorandum of understanding for joint cooperation with Hyundai Heavy Equipment in the field of manufacturing engines and pumps in the Kingdom. This memorandum of understanding frames the cooperation of the aforementioned parties through establishing a joint project to cover areas including the manufacture of two and four-stroke engines, as well as marine pumps, and the joint venture will undertake the production and sale of engines and pumps and provide after-sales services.

Major production and services work will commence in 2019 with the project to be completed and reach full operational capacity by 2022. The shipyard will include a set of facilities including seven fully equipped dry yards which are: Two docks, five berths, a ship lift system, warehouses, utility service areas, workshops, office buildings, living quarters, and recreational facilities for more than 10,000 workers. This project is expected to create 80,000 jobs and allow the Kingdom to reduce its imports by $12 billion, while increasing its GDP by $17 billion.




















IMI - one of the largest maritime yards in the world is divided into 4 zones:
Zone A - ship and rig maintenance, repair and overhaul.
Zone B - new build offshore support vessels
Zone C - new shipbuilding
Zone D - new offshore Jackup rig building







*Zone A *- ship and rig maintenance, repair and overhaul.
Partial Readiness: 2021
Fully Operational: 2022
Capacity:
1- 137 Vessels
2- 116 OSV's
3- 15 Offshore Jackup Rigs







*Zone B* - New Build Offshore Support Vessels (OSVs)
Partial Readiness: 2021
Fully Operational: 2022
Capacity:
25 OSV's







*Zone C* - New Shipbuilding
Partial Readiness: 2020
Fully Operational: 2020
Capacity:
1- 3 VLCC's
2- 15 other vessels







*Zone D* - New Jackup Rig Building
Partial Readiness: 2019
Fully Operational: 2020
Capacity:
4 Jackup Rigs








https://www.aramcoexpats.com/articles/powering-the-future-at-ras-al-khair/


----------



## The SC

*RSR 320 Multirole Radar for short range air defense in a JV with CSIR's Reutech Radar Systems*






---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## The SC

*SAMI* Saudi Arabia JV with Australian* EOS*






*R400S-MK2*










The turret can be modified to several configurations and to choose the appropriate weapon to operate it. For example:

30mm Machine Gun, 7.62 Machine Gun and Javelin Missile






The system can be integrated on several different vehicles





It can also be integrated into the UGV






There is better still .. Manufacturing of the *3000 series Turret and CPWS from John Cockerill* via *CMI*


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

*Electronic warfare system *
It entered service with the ground forces. It was manufactured between Saudi Arabia and South Africa companies


----------



## The SC

*The Panther radio system*






The Panther System is a radio communication system that uses satellites to transmit information and direct locations between forces.

The Panther system was developed by the French company Thales and produced by the Saudi advanced electronics company ACEL for more than 10 years..






*Panther system features *

- Frequency range from 30 to 108 MHz: The VHF band ensures a wide coverage range for sending and receiving data during military operations.

- High-level digital encryption: It is the encryption of data and information during transmission and reception operations to ensure its integrity

- Rapid hopping activation: The ability to change the frequency of the radio signal carrier very quickly during military operations






The system is characterized by instant communication and accurate and fully encrypted site transfer, and it can be used due to its light weight and ease of transport in several applications:

1- Vehicles.
2- Ships.
3- It is carried on the back.
4- In fixed or mobile controls and sites












* BTW..this is the official US and NATO tactical communications system..Also..


----------



## The SC

*Intelligence and Electronic Support System "Nitaq" by KACST*







- Nitaq system is produced by KACST's National Center for Defense Sensor Technology and Systems 

- Nitaq is an electronic support system to monitor radar activities within a wide frequency band with high sensitivity to pick up weak signals. 

- Nitaq identifies and classifies radars with the ability to add them to the database "Electronic Threats Library". 

- The system is characterized by its light weight and its ability to detect signals over a wide frequency range. 

- Capability of separating and distinguishing interfering signals, and making accurate analysis on the signals (instantaneous analysis or storing information for subsequent analysis). 

- It can Identify threat signals for the purpose of adding them in the threat database. 

- Nitaq is used as a system for electronic intelligence and electronic support, and it can also be used as part of a cyber attack system












*There is also the Astor III SA airborne EW System*


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

Electronic protection systems for the F-15SA will be limited to Saudi companies only
The Saudi government has amended the contract so that only the Saudi Advanced Electronics Company is entitled In the manufacture of sensitive electronic protection devices, there will be no bid for any foreign company .. The protection system will work within the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia..


*Saudi Arabia’s Advanced Electronics to Install Cyber Protection System on F-15SA Jets*


A Saudi Arabian electronics firm, Riyadh based Advanced Electronics Co., has won a $12.3 million US DoD contract to install locally-made Cyber Protection System (CPS) on the Royal Saudi Air Force (RSAF) F-15SA fighter jets.​“The scope of this contract effort will include custom contractor-developed training and original equipment manufacturer training. This is a Foreign Military Sales (FMS) acquisition between the U.S. government and the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.” a US DoD release said Tuesday​​This FMS is for the total package of acquisition and fielding of 84 F-15A aircraft; the upgrade of 70 F-15SA aircraft to the F-154SA configuration; the procurement of associated equipment, weapons and spares; and the construction, refurbishment and infrastructure improvements of support facilities for the F-15SA in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.​
Work will be performed at RSAF facilities in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and is expected to be completed by June 1, 2022. This award is the result of a sole-source acquisition and FMS funds in the full amount will be obligated at the time of the award.Total cumulative face value of the contract is $165,863,230..


https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2...nstall_Cyber_Protection_System_on_F_15SA_Jets


----------



## The SC

*RASED* PSDSARC monitoring system







RASED can locate snipers before or after firing:





- Before the firing, the electro-optical system in the detector can locate enemy snipers by observing binoculars.
- After the firing , the radar system can determine the velocity, direction and trajectory of the projectile and the firing position..


It can also work with the audio monitoring system manufactured locally also..


----------



## xbat

The SC said:


> *HADAQ system from KACST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the Hadaq system?
> 
> Hadaq system is an electronic surveillance system equipped with advanced digital reception systems, airborne on unmanned aircraft.
> 
> What is it used for?
> 
> - Hadaq is used in electronic monitoring and to discover the locations and types of emitters (radars, communications devices, or others "
> - Predict system can analyze the type of captured signals and classify them.
> - Hadaq identifies the type of emitter, whether it is a radar or any other system.
> - Hadaq collects and adds targets and locations to the cyberthreat library.
> 
> System advantages?
> 
> - Fully covered broad spectrum bandwidth (0.5-18GHZ)
> - A small, lightweight, and easy-to-carry system on unmanned aerial vehicles "16kg only".
> - Determine the direction and source of signals and their types.
> 
> It is a development of CSIR South Africa. but its project was discontinued.. so it transferred the system's technology to KACST and then sold its rights to the Swedish company SAAB through its branch in South Africa.
> 
> 
> The system on Seeker II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saqr-1 will be one of the few UAVs in the world capable of capturing, identifying and classifying radar waves..Then attacking it, which makes it highly capable of SEAD / DEAD operations..
> 
> It also has high capabilities in reconnaissance and espionage through the collection, analysis and classification of ESM and ELINT..And adding signals and emitters to the forces' electronic threats library..


Turkey and KSA relations are warming again, Sauidi may interest ANKA-I (if it is available to sale)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Saudi Navy will be on a great date in 2021 .. With TOT

• Inaugurating a frigate - MMCS - which is the most powerful warship in the region 

• The completion of the delivery of the best marine and anti-submarine and ships helicopter MH-60

• The inauguration of the Queen of the Seas and the killer of submarines and ships - P8 Poseidon - 


*Striking and strategic capabilities launched at once will take the Saudi Navy to great levels*


In addition to launching - Navantia Corvette - by transferring technology to manufacture 60% of its military systems 

• The launch of the French FS-56 missile boats 

The two best offensive - and defensive weapons in the area:

• Delivery of 154 fighters - F15SA - is complete 
• And the launch of the THAAD system

• Delivery of 70 Apache E helicopters is complete 
• Delivery of 72 Black Hawk helicopters has been completed 
• Delivery of 48 Little Bird helicopters has been completed 
• Receiving more systems - the Patriot Pak-3 - with better version of the MES missiles 
• Completion of delivery of the Mica missile system 
• The delivery of the Mistral system is completed 
• Cesar cannon delivery is completed 
+ Another part of the Lebanese donation and also contains 20 Caesar cannons 
• The launch of an armored vehicle - VAB-VET - 
• Inauguration of the VBC-90 armored vehicle 
• delivery of Armored - Sherpa - 
• Handover of 1890 completed - Ashkosh - 
• Completion of the delivery of 200 vehicles - Aravis - anti-mine 
• Delivering more aircraft - the Antonov - Saudi-Ukrainian 
• Receiving more than 300 CH - drones of all kinds 
• The launch of the 10 km Kornet M missiles 
• The launch of the TOS-1 launcher 
• Delivery of more than 20,000 TOW missiles has been completed 
• Receive more anti-armor - Thunder Bolt - 

And many other weapons, including those manufactured in partnership with - Ukraine - South Africa - and South Korea - frankly, many, many weapons, no less than what is mentioned above.. and the best part is that all these weapon systems come with ToT in varying degrees..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Short summary of some ToT with Saudi Arabia (There is much more) :

From *France *
Manufacture and localization of warships and submarines technologies

From *South Korea *
Localization of air defense and fighter ammunition 

From *China *
Localization of armed drones and marine remote control boats 

From *Ukraine *
Localization of transport and maritime patrol aircraft 
And tactical and ballistic missiles and cruise 

From *Spain *
Warships and naval military systems 

From *Russia *
Anti-armor, launchers, grenade launchers and machine guns 

From *South Africa *
A large cocktail of armor, drones, ammunition, missile factories and more 


*A brilliant and big future for Saudi military manufacturing..*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Ministry of Defense signed a contract with Science Technology company for the production of IQAB fighting Drone..






It can be equipped with Western and Eastern weapons and Brimstone among them..

Range: 7,500 km 
Speed: 300 km / h 
It can fly for 35 hours straight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

BRIMSTONE air to ground missile
















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363506052768149506
and

ASRAAM short range air to air missile


----------



## The SC

------------------------------------------









*Development of semi autonomous fighting Mobile Robot (Mini Tank)*


The Type X Combat fighting Robot (12 tons) is a remotely controlled hybrid UGV and has a comparable capability to the most modern Infantry Fighting Vehicle (IFV). It is a readily deployable and dependable unit that can semi-autonomously operates on the battlefield and fights effectively in both conventional and non-conventional conflicts. The project is joint collaboration between Milrem , TRSS and Kacst , the UGV is capable of detecting and observing enemy forces in the Area of Operations (AO) where they are deployed, cover and provide close support for the assault of the infantry to clean the enemy position and take part in the destruction of enemy vehicles .


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

*Ubbayah: Saudi high performance armored vehicle*







Designed and equipped to be compatible with advanced technical and tactical systems..

The level of protection for the Saudi armored vehicle is 6-B, and it also owns a glass bottle made by the shielding company.. It is level 6-B and is 40 mm thick and the steel armor body provides comfort
And protection for the crew is entirely made in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia..






Length 6 meters, height 2 meters, width 2.6 meters, gross vehicle weight 9800 kg

The maximum speed on the road is 120 km and off-road is 60 km
-
The type of engine is a turbocharged diesel with a power of 330 hp and a number of cylinders V8 with a 258 liter fuel tank


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The Saudi *Advanced Electronics* *Company* has built a world class factory fully equipped to manufacture and repair all types of electronic products and systems that meet military and industrial standards.

Over the past three decades, AEC has evolved into a regional leader in defense and space, information and communication technology, energy, and security. It contributes to the growth and development of the military industries sector in the Kingdom by developing services and manufacturing world-class systems and solutions. It is also committed to increasing the local content of the military industries sector through a wide network of strategic partnerships with international institutions.

AEC is an efficient and reliable partner with a 100% project completion rate, and the ability to deal with extremely challenging customer needs, as the company has successfully completed more than 1,000 projects across its four business units.

A highly skilled and qualified workforce is a major factor in the success of AEC, as we have a highly qualified human cadre of engineers, project managers and technicians. And 2,200 employees work for the company, while the Saudi cadres constitute about 85% of the total employees, including about 500 Saudi engineers males and females who are certified with high skills in various fields of the company.



* in other news:

Van Loggerenberg says that on the manufacturing side, *Etion Create* is doing a lot of work for international aerospace companies, with direct manufacturing for customers in the Middle East and Europe. Saudi Arabia, for example, is an important customer, with Etion being involved in a number of projects, one being a design and manufacturing facility with Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI).

https://www.etion.co.za/2019/02/22/new-name-expanded-portfolio-for-etion-create/


"This includes joint system and product development with research institutes in Saudi Arabia and establishing manufacturing facilities in that country."

https://www.janes.com/article/86449/experience-under-a-new-name-idex19d1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

The SC said:


> The Ministry of Defense signed a contract with Science Technology company for the production of IQAB fighting Drone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can be equipped with Western and Eastern weapons and Brimstone among them..
> 
> Range: 7,500 km
> Speed: 300 km / h
> It can fly for 35 hours straight


any idea of how much this deal worth?in fact, the arm deal between china and saudi never for once reaveled it's price tag.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

IblinI said:


> any idea of how much this deal worth?in fact, the arm deal between china and saudi never for once reaveled it's price tag.


No idea really.. I just remember the signing of $65 billion worth of deals with China during the last visit by King Salman bin Abdulaziz..

https://www.arabnews.com/node/1070531/saudi-arabia

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

IblinI said:


> any idea of how much this deal worth?in fact, the arm deal between china and saudi never for once reaveled it's price tag.



That's a beauty. One or two of those will annihilate those scum-sucking hog Houthi lol. Good riddance eventually along with all those F-15SA and Typhoons and especially those Tornadoes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

BIHO II advanced air-defense system
The Biho II revolves around a modular turret, which can mount a 3D radar, an electro-optical sensor, and an additional tracking radar. From marketing materials, the tracking radar appears to be for “C-RAM,” or shooting at unguided artillery projectiles that may be too small or fast to be picked up on electro-optical sensors. All of the sensors and their mounts are meant to be modular on the Biho II, with different configurations for different roles being possible, including radar or EOTS-only turrets.

The new turret also appears to be designed to accommodate a variety of guns. Slides about the Biho II suggest that it could mount 30mm, 35mm, or 40mm guns depending on customer preference. The missile fit of the Biho II is also designed to be modular, with short-range SAMs, medium-range SAMs, and even anti-tank missiles presented as options that could be mounted to either side of the turret in pods. One configuration shows the Biho II system as a tracked vehicle mounting two quad-packs of AIM-9X anti-air missiles.


https://nationalinterest.org/blog/r...aft-system-will-biho-ii-be-even-better-178553

Owning this system alone is a very strong plus.. Let alone its manufacture .. it provides short - medium and medium+ ranges..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Amphibious UAV *SEHAIL*


SEHAIL Amphibious UAVs, produced by Science Technology Company, consisting of two copies, U650-A1 and U650-A2.

*SEHAIL UAVs are the product of a partnership between the Saudi Science Technology Company and the Chinese company Shanghai UVS.*

Key features

Carbon fiber composite fuselage with the feature of waterproof, corrosion resistant, high strength and long operating life
Special design with retractable landing gear, adaptable to different take-off and landing conditions
95# or up gasoline is applicable
Variable pitch propeller
Convenient maintenance, easy to purchase vehicle spare parts with low cost
Easy assembly and disassembly
Airworthiness permission from FAA and EASA

http://www.uvssys.com/en/product.php

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*SAMI L3Harris technologies*











Also

*MX-20 for high altitude

MX-RSTA for land systems*


There is also the Saudi *INTRA Defense Technologies *making the *ARGOS II HD/HDT*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

New JV and Strategic Partnership between the Saudi Advanced Technologies Company (Wahaj) and ELSEL for ELSEL LIVET RCWS development..

*ELSEL “LIVET” Remotely Controlled Dual Weapons System*

The Light Vehicular Turret (LIVET) is designed and manufactured by ELSEL s.r.l., an Italian company with 30+ years of experience in the defense sector. LIVET is the only product of this type purposely designed to be very open to customization and upgrade, so it can easily accept any type of payload at customer choice (obviously within some weight and recoil limit). It is primarily designed for use on light wheeled or tracked combat vehicles, fast attack boats and other platforms requiring improved offensive capabilities. It can also be easily networked for use in centralized static installations, e.g. to protect sensitive sites or for border surveillance.
The fire control system allows engagement of targets by day and night; the electrical, fully digital servo systems and the primarily stabilized line of fire (2 axes), ensure a high accuracy of fire, also on the move, while keeping the gunner safe and secure within the vehicle.
Despite of its low weight (less than 160kg) and size, it’s able to mount two medium caliber weapons for maximum firepower (e.g. both a .50MG and a 40AGL), providing also light vehicles with the capability to effectively engage lightly armored targets.
The wide variety of installable weapons makes it a standard choice for a full range of vehicles/platforms with different mission profiles like surveillance, patrolling in urban environment, border security, counter-sniper and asymmetric missions. Typical combinations are:
• .50MG +40AGL to engage armoured vehicles
• .50MG + 7.62 to engage troops
• 2x.50MG for high fire volume (e.g. against low flying helicopters)
• 2x.50 MG with different ammo (e.g. Ball and AP)
Also rockets, missiles or other equipment’s can be installed for more specialized missions, always using the same base components to reduce maintenance, spare parts and logistics overhead.
Lightweight and simplicity allow its installation also on light tactical or utility vehicles;the installation takes less than one hour to a non-skilled engineer: only few screws, three electrical cables among the unit and a cable to the vehicle battery. No other interface with the vehicle is required.
Due to all these characteristics, LIVET represents the baseline for a common armament platform to be used with different weapons across a variety of vehicles, allowing the customer to reduce the total ownership cost.
This product has successfully passed both the qualification tests and the firing test andnow is going to be sampled to selected customers.
Finally, all the components are ITAR/EAR free so there are no special export restrictions.  

https://www.armyrecognition.com/ita..._remotely_controlled_dual_weapons_system.html

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

In a JV with Ventura Defense:

Ventura Saudi Arabia is working with determination to achieve the goals of Vision 2030 for the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia by achieving the following, with the help of God:

1- Our systems are manufactured in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia
2- Transferring our advanced knowledge and internationally distinguished technology to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and indigenizing it
3- For our facilities in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia to become national, productive in an integrated manner and independent of any global interventions

Simple solutions are more reliable and durable. We like keep it simple, easy to operate, easy to maintain, and without unnecessary complications. This is what we call Smart Innovation.


*ALAKRAN* is the first mortar-carrier with automatic aiming capabilities that does not need a recoil absorption mechanism. The principle of ALAKRAN is simple, to provide mobility to the mortar operation, without altering the mortar essence, i.e. simplicity and availability. For this reason our design was oriented from the first moment to shot from the ground, and to engineer an effective aiming mechanism. ALAKRAN is the market reference for 120/81mm high-mobility mortar system.







*Vali *Fire control system with a ballistic calculator adjusted by the ammunition aerodynamic characteristics, integrated with sensors and aiming screens to bring automatic aiming capabilities to artillery units.







*1Command* *Suite* Battle management system to provide situational awareness to commanders and fighters. It is specially designed for operation in hybrid warfare environments, avoiding units concentration and allowing operational coordination among units scattered in the territory.

This includes:

1C-FCS, an open battle management system for managing military units at tactical levels
1C-ACS, a system for managing indirect firing artillery units
1C-FOS, a forward observer system for target and impact point acquisition
1C-MAS, a mortar aiming system for mortars and other indirect firing weapons
1C-ALAKRAN, a system for managing combat operations for Ventura´s Alakran mortar carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

TATRA Military and civilian vehicles made in KSA,,All models starting from 4X4 with 8 tons to 12x12 with 34 tons..These are Modular carriers, shape them how you want them; for radar, command and control rooms, anti-air or missile launcher or artillery..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Asef "VTOL" UAV for KSA's Navy and Land forces..by..the Saudi..*Intra Defence Technologies* 






In line with *Vision 2030,* ASEF is a Saudi Arabian developed and built all-weather, all terrain, rugged VTOL hybrid Unmanned Aerial System. It is designed and manufactured to Military standards by Intra Defense Technologies and partners.

*With a take-off weight of 96Kg*, having dual or triple redundancy of all systems, ASEF is the most advanced tactical VTOL aircraft on the planet and is fitted with sophisticated on-board equipment normally associated with larger UAV systems.

The camera, or gimbal, is the lightest and msot advanced of its type available and together with state of the art communication, navigation, and command and control systems, *ASEF* is an asset in both land an maritime-based applications. *ASEF* is able to provide users with autonomous end-to-end surveillance and reconnaissance, as well as tactical capabilities.

Similar to *Karayel*, operationally, a broad spectrum of missions can be flown, which include, border patrol, pipeline inspection, highway patrol, wildlife protection, sea patrol (fisheries inspection and ship identification), weather monitoring, as well as fight safety services such as testing of navigational systems. Military, Naval and Land-based applications also apply.

https://www.intras.net/project/asef/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

In February 2016, Sikorsky, a Lockheed Martin Company, signed an agreement to establish a joint venture with TAQNIA Aeronautics that will jointly explore helicopter production opportunities in Saudi Arabia. This agreement outlines the investment required, technology specification, and skills needed to establish a multi mission utility/attack helicopter final assembly line to produce Sikorsky S-70 BLACK HAWK helicopters in Saudi Arabia. Establishing the assembly line will provide high-skilled production jobs for Saudi citizens, enable technology transfer, and increase localization of the defense sector expenditure. TAQNIA will leverage its relationship with the Space and Aeronautics Research Institute at KACST to ensure the success of this partnership, as previously done with the ANTONOV Project (AN-132), where it have seen major strides with. TAQNIA Aeronautics will market the Black Hawk aircraft to members of the Islamic Alliance as well as other local companies such as Saudi ARAMCO.

*150 UH-60 Black Hawk to be made in KSA*

















https://www.arabnews.com/node/1254296/saudi-arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

See post # 635

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Oshkosh JV with OMT Tadrea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Primoco UAV, the Czech manufacturer of unmanned aerial vehicles joint venture with the Saudi company Middle East Systems & Technology (MEST),

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Keep up the great work, love it! And I am watching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Manufacture of Mechanical Fuzes M-904, M-905 at the *Saudi Chemical Company



The industrial activities of Saudi Chemical Company Limited (SCCL) include the technologies and manufacturing of military explosives. The range of products cover: •TNT • RDX • Mechanical Fuzes M-904, M-905*

M904 is a mechanical action nose fuze designed for use with all types of General Purpose (GP) low and high drag bombs Mk80.

The fuze is armed by air pressure causing the arming vanes to rotate. Minimum airspeed of approximately 150 knots is required for arming. Arming delay time is marked in 2 s intervals from 6 to 18 sec. On impact a firing delay time is provided by delay element M9. An adaptor is required to accommodate the 2 inch fuze thread in the larger fuze wells of the Mk80. This fuze may be used for impact and impact-delay application in conjunction with tail fuze M905. 


*M904 Nose fuze*​
*Return*​










*M905 Nose fuze*




​*The M-904 , M-905 is an explosive, impact-driven fuze for mechanical warheads; it is fit to be used with MK-80 series or similar low-drag general-purpose bombs. M-904 , M-905 can be configured for various arming times and explosive operating delays imposed by the specific needs of the bombing mission. There are 9 possible arming time selection options from 2–18 s, in 2 s increments. The fuze explosive operating time can also be selected depending on the delay used, with non-delay options, 0.01 s, 0.025 s, 0.05 s, 0.1 s and 0.25 s. Saudi Chemical Fuzes confirms to Military standard MIL-STD-331C..


And :*











Everything is now manufactured in KSA..


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*LIG Nex1* of SK and KSA






The relations between KSA and SK are deep and strong. It is great to have JVs in nuclear reactors' technology, then shipbuilding, and this giant company..


----------



## The SC

*King Salman Complex for Marine Industries*







International Maritime Industries will be the largest, full service maritime facility in MENA. It will host:
- The largest combined drydock area in MENA.
- The largest ship lift in the world.
- The largest combined lift capability over a drydock globally of 2,150 tons.
- The region’s largest quayside of 9,000 meters.
- The region’s largest total combined land area of 11.4million sqm.

The Nearly 12 million square-meter facility divided into four major operating zones, including several dry docks and over 15 piers. Offering an unprecedented mix of products and services, planned to have an annual capacity to manufacture four offshore rigs, over 40 vessels including three Very Large Crude Carriers (VLCCs), and service over 260 maritime products.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

A meeting with the governor of the General Authority for Military Industries GAMI in Saudi Arabia






There are many developments in the Saudi military industry.The most important of which is the launch of supply chains for industries soon. 
Also, the number of licensed companies reached 91 military manufacturing companies, from 7 companies two years ago..


- Military industries are one of the most important elements of Vision 2030 in Saudi Arabia 
- Creating military entities to localize and develop technology for strategic and security reasons, and to be an important economic tributary to Saudi Arabia. 
- A major factor for technology transfer and technology localization 
- The Crown Prince set a vision for localizing 50% of the weapons

We have developed 3 pillars to implement the military industrial vision:

1- Department of Military Purchases 
2- Localizing the military industries 
3- Transfer and localization of technologies and research 

- The first pillar is to improve the mechanism and management of military procurement to benefit from the localization of industries through these contracts - to increase transparency - to benefit from the unification of the power of laws in the security sectors 

- The second important pillar, we have identified 11 defense and security systems to be localized in the next decade (10 years) according to the needs and depending on the Kingdom’s defense policies, and will ensure the transfer and development of technologies in the Kingdom. 

- The third pillar there is no industry without research and development that keeps pace with this industry.


- The agency’s strategy has identified seven systems that need to be developed, branching out of which 21 technologies as research and development .

- Research and development will keep pace with the development of manufacturing and services transfer. 

- We focused on building the Saudi human cadres in the military industry and creating distinctive jobs in the military industry. 

- This will achieve strategic independence pillars in terms of equipment, defense, weapons and military readiness, and allow us to develop and transfer military industries and operate jointly between the parties.


- The requirement of the localization rate does not affect the industry, maintenance and sustainability in the Kingdom, but rather enhances the readiness in manufacturing and supply chains faster in the Kingdom in addition to maintenance and sustainability instead of importing from abroad. 

- The Saudi military purchasing power, we take advantage of it to pressure companies to localize the military industries. 

- The benefit was for foreign manufacturers, and now things must change, and the payment allowance will be partial payment and the rest is invested in the kingdom to settle the military industries. 

- In the seventies, petrochemicals were non-existent in the kingdom, and now the kingdom is one of the best three or four countries in the world, producing, technologies and developing petrochemical industries until it has been competing with all countries in the world. And now our responsibility is to benefit from the expertise to build the military industry sector and to apply the experience in building a distinct military industries sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Intra* Saudi Arabia announced that 6 aircraft will be built in 2021 and a total of 40 aircraft in 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia supported the Groom missile complex that includes tactical BM, cruise, air defense, coastal and ballistic defense, and a joint project for a space missile..

"Dnipro" air defense system













Under the name of "Dnipro", this new air defense system will be able to detect aircraft up to a range of 150 km.

This new surface-to-air missile will have the capacity to destroy aircraft but also all types of helicopters, drones and cruise missiles at medium and short distances.

The new air defense system DNIPRO has all-weather capability during day and night. The system provides a detection range of more than 150 km and coverage to an altitude up to 7,000m. It can destroy aerial targets from a distance of 15 m to 25 km. The system can be deployed and prepared for firing in less than four minutes.

The DNIPRO air defense missile system can simultaneously engage up to 6 air targets with 12 missiles.

\
* There is also a new air-to-surface missile, Bliskavka (“Lightning”)






it appears to have air intakes on both sides of the missile that suggest it is a ramjet-powered missile..
This allows speeds from Mach 3 to Mach 6..Ramjets are the latest in missile engine technology,.the missile can actually reach Mach 3.5..Lightning apparently flies low, like a cruise missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI) has signed an agreement to set up a joint venture with US firm Lockheed Martin to enhance the kingdom’s defence and manufacturing capabilities, the state-owned Saudi company said on Sunday.

SAMI, which is owned by the Saudi state’s Public Investment Fund (PIF), will own 51 percent of the venture.

“The new agreement will develop localized capabilities by transferring technology and knowledge, and by training a Saudi workforce in manufacturing products for, and providing services to, the Saudi armed forces,” the statement said.

Lockheed Martin in involved in a project to install a $15 billion missile defense system in Saudi Arabia, part of a $110 billion arms package the administration of former President Donald Trump said it negotiated with the kingdom in 2017.

*A Thaad missile at the Saudi Arabian Military Industries (Sami)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The first combat use of the Saudi made Russian TOS-1A (thermal) missile launcher by the Saudi army in Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Paul2

The SC said:


> *Intra* Saudi Arabia announced that 6 aircraft will be built in 2021 and a total of 40 aircraft in 5 years.


Cessna with hellfires

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

*Vilkha M*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ukraine revealed a long-range air defense system, *Kilchen* that it wants to make in a JV with KSA






The missile has a range of approximately 280 km and is used against warplanes and ballistic missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> Ukraine revealed a long-range air defense system, *Kilchen* that it wants to make in a JV with KSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The missile has a range of approximately 280 km and is used against warplanes and ballistic missiles.



What about the aerial range?


----------



## Gomig-21

Great stuff, as usual. I haven't been keeping up with this thread but how could you not like what Saudiya is doing here? Fantastic. Keep up the good work, SC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*MARSS* company offers Saudi Arabia to protect the main facilities and infrastructure from threats from drones through its advanced systems, which are being updated and developed in order to be able to adapt to the climatic conditions in the Kingdom, especially so that it is able to withstand sandstorms.

The company eyeing joint ventures with Saudi Arabian Military Industries SAMI

The *NiDAR* system provides a C4I [command, control, communications, computers and intelligence] capability. One of the beauties there is that it is an agnostic, software-based platform, meaning the system can connect to any type of sensor or effector. The system set up and we are using it. It is in the kingdom and being tested with live targets. We cannot share test details ongoing in the kingdom, but MARSS follows standard factory acceptance tests and site acceptance testing procedures to ensure our systems operate as designed ..










*https://www.defensenews.com/unmanne...sting-in-saudi-arabia-and-regional-expansion*

https://idstch.com/military/navy/ma...naval-vessels-air-surface-underwater-threats/


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



Can you tell us what they're doing with these? Did they get some kind of ToT from the US to make their own to use out of all the listed aircraft? Or just making them work off of more platforms than just fighter jets? Looks like maybe a GBU12 Paveway?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Can you tell us what they're doing with these? Did they get some kind of ToT from the US to make their own to use out of all the listed aircraft? Or just making them work off of more platforms than just fighter jets? Looks like maybe a GBU12 Paveway?


Yes Bro.. it is the Paveway ToT in that Raytheon JV with KSA..

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/congress/under-trump-arms-deal-high-tech-u-s-bombs-be-n1015346

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Sultan Haitham of Oman and Saudi King Salman are said to be clearly pushing for stronger Omani-Saudi relations.

In this regard, there is talk that the Saudi Ministry of Defense will support Omani efforts to develop the capabilities of the Royal Navy of Oman (RNO).








Royal Navy of Oman likely to receive Saudi support


Sultan Haitham of Oman and Saudi King Salman are said to be clearly ...</div>




www.tacticalreport.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Since we all know that KSA is involved and interested in many Ukrainian defense projects..Here is a new one :

The combat missile "Koral" is a ship-based anti-aircraft missile system.






The declared technical characteristics for the basis of the complex - a unified guided missile:

Maximum firing range 30 km;
Maximum target destruction height: 10 km;
Maximum flight speed 1100 m / s;
Guidance system: INS + ARGSN;
Rocket weight 300 kg;
Warhead weight: 25 kg.






Overall dimensions, mm:

diameter: 230/260;
length: 4330;
wingspan, rudders: 674;
container: 490x490x4870.

Excellent, especially the vertical launch..It is a promising project for bigger ambitions .. And cheap to start with..


----------



## xbat

KORAL? why did choose a name of another Turkish defense product? interesting


----------



## The SC

xbat said:


> KORAL? why did choose a name of another Turkish defense product? interesting


Maybe the Turkish defense product copied the name..HaHa
But seriously it might be translated as Coral too..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Saudi Military Industries Corporation, #SAMI, has revealed for the first time its involvement in the manufacture of *MMP anti-armor missiles*












MMP is the latest (fifth) generation land combat missile system designed for dismounted infantry as well as for integration on combat vehicles. The weapons effectiveness has also been proven on small naval craft as well.

Featuring both fire-and-forget and man-in-the-loop operation, network-enabled MMP also receives third party target designation for indirect firing scenarios. MMP has a multi-purpose warhead with the selectable choice of anti-armor of anti-infrastructure modes.

MMP’s design includes the growth potential necessary for a future family of missiles for modern land combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Saudi Military Industries Corporation @SAMIDefense revealed 
For the first time, its participation in the manufacture of short-range air-to-air missiles of the #ASRAAM type, which is manufactured by the European company MBDA

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The drone is #SkyGuardian produced by @PSDSARC 
(Entering industrial production) After signing the cooperation agreement with @SAMIDefense 

The aircraft has a range of 700 km and is capable of carrying 4 laser-guided smart bombs 
Equipped with a high-resolution mx20 day and night camera with a range of 40 km 
It is characterized by its stealth..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Maybe the Turkish defense product copied the name..HaHa
> But seriously it might be translated as Coral too..


Sadly not all of Ukrainian projects will Finnish
Corruption is a threat in Ukraine for us


The SC said:


> The Saudi Military Industries Corporation, #SAMI, has revealed for the first time its involvement in the manufacture of *MMP anti-armor missiles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMP is the latest (fifth) generation land combat missile system designed for dismounted infantry as well as for integration on combat vehicles. The weapons effectiveness has also been proven on small naval craft as well.
> 
> Featuring both fire-and-forget and man-in-the-loop operation, network-enabled MMP also receives third party target designation for indirect firing scenarios. MMP has a multi-purpose warhead with the selectable choice of anti-armor of anti-infrastructure modes.
> 
> MMP’s design includes the growth potential necessary for a future family of missiles for modern land combat.


MMP is 140 mm missile but it's look like more than 140mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Sadly not all of Ukrainian projects will Finnish
> Corruption is a threat in Ukraine for us
> 
> MMP is 140 mm missile but it's look like more than 140mm


- That's their problem.. we want only the CD of the full design..that is all..HaHa..

- MPP is just a 144mm.. although very efficient in confined battlefields.. it might look bigger on the close up pic of the missile.. but look at it in its container right beside that..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> - That's their problem.. we want only the CD of the full design..that is all..HaHa..
> 
> - MPP is just a 144mm.. although very efficient in confined battlefields.. it might look bigger on the close up pic of the missile.. but look at it in its container right beside that..


Uae build mark series bombs Saudi now is build them so why Saudi and UAE ordered massive number of them when they have large number and were have program to make them?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The Saudi Ministry of Defense is said to be going ahead with a project to acquire electronic warfare (EW) technologies.

In this regard, there is talk that Saudi Arabia is looking to expand its cooperation with countries such as Ukraine.








Saudi Arabia, Ukraine and EW technologies


The Saudi Ministry of Defense is said to be going ahead with a project ...</div>




www.tacticalreport.com


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Uae build mark series bombs Saudi now is build them so why Saudi and UAE ordered massive number of them when they have large number and were have program to make them?


KSA makes only the Mark 4 and a very few others.. maybe more Marks if much is bought..


Wilhelm II said:


> The Saudi Ministry of Defense is said to be going ahead with a project to acquire electronic warfare (EW) technologies.
> 
> In this regard, there is talk that Saudi Arabia is looking to expand its cooperation with countries such as Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia, Ukraine and EW technologies
> 
> 
> The Saudi Ministry of Defense is said to be going ahead with a project ...</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tacticalreport.com


Yes it is very interesting as technologies of EW differ from East to West it is best to acquire as much as possible..KSA is always going for the best systems and also has R&D fo development..

Ukraine EW:

_‘Kolchuga’ electronic reconnaissance complex. _





_The Anklav ("Enclave") Radiolocation system..Anti-UAV_





_The "Nota" complex designed to address various UAVs and suppress cellular communication networks._





_Radar system "Lis-3_", which will be capable of detecting unmanned aerial vehicles at a distance of 8 km, as well as devices with a small effective reflecting surface. We will be those "Fox-3" to use in the system of _"Jeb", opto-electronic module_, this complex, which will include the possibility of direction finding, in automatic mode will carry out the formation of such signals and feeding them to an unmanned aerial vehicle, in order to neutralize and eliminate them. We will also expand the possibility of the suppression of the navigation channels. We add the possibility of using not only gps, glonass, but also the suppression of galileo. This complex will be installed in a motor vehicle.





* These are few examples..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Uae build mark series bombs Saudi now is build them so why Saudi and UAE ordered massive number of them when they have large number and were have program to make them?


Could be a few different factors including costs, and urgent needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

To begin with quick steps and accurate calculation Before 2030 :

1- The most important thing is the development of ammunition from 9 mm to cruise missiles
2- Focusing on drones of all kinds, including reconnaissance and suicide
3- Developing a future soldier model for the kingdom
4- Manufacture of logistical support tools such as prepared foods, clothes, shields, helmets, etc.
5- Localizing the manufacture of automatic cannons, artillery, light tanks and armored vehicles of all kinds, even engines, transmission and others
6- Focusing on artificial intelligence systems and robots because there is a suitable infrastructure, great ambition and young elements interested in this field.

If we were able to fully localize and develop these, we would have fulfilled the most important requirement of Vision 2030..

Examples:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> To begin with quick steps and accurate calculation Before 2030 :
> 
> 1- The most important thing is the development of ammunition from 9 mm to cruise missiles
> 2- Focusing on drones of all kinds, including reconnaissance and suicide
> 3- Developing a future soldier model for the kingdom
> 4- Manufacture of logistical support tools such as prepared foods, clothes, shields, helmets, etc.
> 5- Localizing the manufacture of automatic cannons, artillery, light tanks and armored vehicles of all kinds, even engines, transmission and others
> 6- Focusing on artificial intelligence systems and robots because there is a suitable infrastructure, great ambition and young elements interested in this field.
> 
> If we were able to fully localize and develop these, we would have fulfilled the most important requirement of Vision 2030..
> 
> Examples:


I'm upset of that milrem company
There is nothing about Saudi Arabia in their website


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> I'm upset of that milrem company
> There is nothing about Saudi Arabia in their website


Those pics are just examples..

There are dozens of better alternatives to Milrem

And BTW.. everything mentioned above in those examples is being worked on in KSA and are in different stages.. and much much more systems..Real production will start in 2023 according to the CEO of SAMI..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Those pics are just examples..
> 
> There are dozens of better alternatives to Milrem
> 
> And BTW.. everything mentioned above in those examples is being worked on in KSA and are in different stages.. and much much more systems..Real production will start in 2023 according to the CEO of SAMI..


Examples I know
I think it was in idex 2018 milrem was in Sami pavilion I thought they signed a deal 
A small company from small country was a easy hunt for Saudi but I trust MBS I'm full of hopes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Examples I know
> I think it was in idex 2018 milrem was in Sami pavilion I thought they signed a deal
> A small company from small country was a easy hunt for Saudi but I trust MBS I'm full of hopes


In early 2017, the chairmen of Milrem, an Estonian defense company, claimed that Saudi authorities expressed a high level of interest in “autonomous weapons systems.” Milrem had already signed a letter of intent with a firm in the United Arab Emirates to develop an unmanned ground vehicle (UGV).

https://www.roboticsbusinessreview.com/public-safety/can-2-t-fuel-robotics-saudi-arabia/

GCC is very interested in these Milrem Robotics systems..
















*SABER Investment Company L.L.C and Milrem Robotics collaborate to develop unmanned ground systems for the United Arab Emirates *






https://www.edrmagazine.eu/saber-in...d-ground-systems-for-the-united-arab-emirates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> In early 2017, the chairmen of Milrem, an Estonian defense company, claimed that Saudi authorities expressed a high level of interest in “autonomous weapons systems.” Milrem had already signed a letter of intent with a firm in the United Arab Emirates to develop an unmanned ground vehicle (UGV).
> 
> https://www.roboticsbusinessreview.com/public-safety/can-2-t-fuel-robotics-saudi-arabia/
> 
> GCC is very interested in these Milrem Robotics systems..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SABER Investment Company L.L.C and Milrem Robotics collaborate to develop unmanned ground systems for the United Arab Emirates *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.edrmagazine.eu/saber-in...d-ground-systems-for-the-united-arab-emirates


Do you think we need light weight tanks and artillery for Yemeni mountains?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> I'm upset of that milrem company
> There is nothing about Saudi Arabia in their website


Milrem is heavily supported by Europe.. so maybe they are not ready to transfer as much tech as Saudi Arabia would like to..but they are present in the UAE which is a good start..


Wilhelm II said:


> Do you think we need light weight tanks and artillery for Yemeni mountains?


Mountain warfare need mountain commandos, artillery and helicopters, not tanks..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*TEWS Hadaf 

Tactical Electronic Warfare System*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


>


Can you fix the pictures issue bro?
I don't know what you see but I just see not working links
There is more of this problem in your other posts today


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Can you fix the pictures issue bro?
> I don't know what you see but I just see not working links
> There is more of this problem in your other posts today


I can't do much about that..it is a site's problem ,, because when I open my posts to edit them ..I still see the pictures..Some are accepted and others are not..

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Saudi Arabia, Thales UK, and STARStreak air defense system


There is talk that since the beginning of 2021, Saudi Arabia has ...</div>




www.tacticalreport.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Saudi Arabia, Thales UK, and STARStreak air defense system
> 
> 
> There is talk that since the beginning of 2021, Saudi Arabia has ...</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tacticalreport.com


The system is excellent..and come with with TOT..

































Here is a good read about it.. some very unique features and technologies..

http://tagseeworld.blogspot.com/2010/12/starstreak-high-velocity-missile.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Missile RWS – Eraf Group







eraf.com




@The SC @Philip the Arab 
Lmm missile but tube is look like starstreak missile
What you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Missile RWS – Eraf Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eraf.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @The SC @Philip the Arab
> Lmm missile but tube is look like starstreak missile
> What you think?


The features are the most important in those systems if the look is futurist or else.. but practical, why not..

"The Missile RWS consists of a stabilised launcher platform with an integrated Electro Optic Sight containing high definition day and night sights and a missile guidance unit. The system can autonomously engage targets at large stand-off ranges and also has a close protection capability. Missile RWS with LMM is a low cost, lightweight, precision strike missile system. The system is designed to provide a rapid reaction to a wide range of surface threats from wheeled or tracked vehicles, towed artillery or static installations."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

* 1L300 Mangust multi-mission radar*





In a JV between Saudi Arabia and Ukraine

The 1L300 Mangust radar is a mobile radar that is capable of detecting and tracking both aircraft and ballistic targets and providing fire control guidance for missile interception or artillery air defense.

It will provide detecting incoming mortars, artillery shells, and missiles and informs about hostile weapon firing locations in the mode of protection against artillery fire. Also, it can detect and track aerial platforms such as drones and UAVs, tactical aerial weapons, cruise missiles, and aircraft during air surveillance.

The radar is capable of detecting and tracking both aircraft and ballistic targets and providing fire control guidance for missile interception or artillery air defense,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Here is a good opportunity for KSA, Egypt and the UAE to make a JV with Ukraine that is really worth it for a start :






Ukraine has developed a unique AI powered stealth combat drone* ACE ONE*..






It is noteworthy that the creation of this ambitious project was worked on by "25 of the best Ukrainian scientists and specialists in the field of space" led by the former General Director of Antonov Oleksandr Los and the former head of the Ukrainian State Space Agency Volodymyr Usov.

According to the developers, the super-fast combat aircraft, equipped with stealth technology and "squadron capabilities", is capable of carrying weapons weighing up to 1 ton in the internal compartments.

The developers mention that the combat drone was developed in partnership with the best companies of Ukraine, such as SE "Ivchenko-Progress", JSC "Motor Sich" and "Hydrobest" LLC.

The hope is that ACE ONE will be number 1 in the world in its category of light drones.

Dimensions; (length 8 meters, width 11 meters), weight: (maximum take-off weight 7.5 tons) and speed: 0.95. mach..And according to the calculations of Ukrainian designers, the UAV will have a combat radius of 1500 km and a flight altitude of 13.5 km.






The ACE ONE is equipped with a powerful jet engine (possibly AI-322F turbofan).






https://news.obozrevatel.com/tech/v-ukraine-razrabotali-unikalnyij-boevoj-dron-ace-one.htm[

It won't be surprising that KSA is already involved in this project..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Here is a good opportunity for KSA, Egypt and the UAE to make a JV with Ukraine that is really worth it for a start :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has developed a unique AI powered stealth combat drone* ACE ONE*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is noteworthy that the creation of this ambitious project was worked on by "25 of the best Ukrainian scientists and specialists in the field of space" led by the former General Director of Antonov Oleksandr Los and the former head of the Ukrainian State Space Agency Volodymyr Usov.
> 
> According to the developers, the super-fast combat aircraft, equipped with stealth technology and "squadron capabilities", is capable of carrying weapons weighing up to 1 ton in the internal compartments.
> 
> The developers mention that the combat drone was developed in partnership with the best companies of Ukraine, such as SE "Ivchenko-Progress", JSC "Motor Sich" and "Hydrobest" LLC.
> 
> The hope is that ACE ONE will be number 1 in the world in its category of light drones.
> 
> Dimensions; (length 8 meters, width 11 meters), weight: (maximum take-off weight 7.5 tons) and speed: 0.95. mach..And according to the calculations of Ukrainian designers, the UAV will have a combat radius of 1500 km and a flight altitude of 13.5 km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ACE ONE is equipped with a powerful jet engine (possibly AI-322F turbofan).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.obozrevatel.com/tech/v-ukraine-razrabotali-unikalnyij-boevoj-dron-ace-one.htm[
> 
> It won't be surprising that KSA is already involved in this project..


But I'm surprised because I thought Ukrainians just working on normal systems not future systems


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> But I'm surprised because I thought Ukrainians just working on normal systems not future systems


This is the equivalent of* the US Lockheed Martin RQ-170 Sentinel..*that is not allowed for sales..nota future system per se..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> This is the equivalent of* the US Lockheed Martin RQ-170 Sentinel..*that is not allowed for sales..nota future system per se..


Also Ukraine have a new tank project with unmanned turret 
Ukraine military gold mine but slow in process

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Saudi Arabia, Boeing and anti-drone laser system


The relationship between the Saudi Ministry of Defense and US defense ...</div>




www.tacticalreport.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Saudi Arabia, Boeing and anti-drone laser system
> 
> 
> The relationship between the Saudi Ministry of Defense and US defense ...</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tacticalreport.com



Yes





But the main one Saudi air defence is training on is with the US marines already in Saudi Arabia for this system training and exercises..






The LMADIS system comprises two all-terrain vehicles, called Polaris MRZRs. One serves as a command unit, while the other is outfitted with sensors and signal-jamming equipment. The sensor unit feeds information to a tablet on the command and control MRZR, from which an operator can track an incoming drone, get visual confirmation that it’s hostile, and disrupt communications between a drone and its home using a radio frequency blast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

AK-103

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The KACST launched 15 Saudi satellites between 2000-2018





Dual frequency radar sensor payload





The next Saudi radar satellite with a radar payload is the first of its kind in the world supporting dual-frequency radar space imaging (X and L Band)..This system is distinguished by its ability to monitor the earth day or night without being affected by different climatic conditions and penetrating cloud cover.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## burning_phoneix

The SC said:


> AK-103


I'm surprised that the AK-103 has become the standard rifle of the Saudi Army. It seemed the army was ping ponging between AUG Steyr's, G36Cs and M4/M16 platforms before abandoning 5.56 altogether for AK-103. What happened?


----------



## The SC

burning_phoneix said:


> I'm surprised that the AK-103 has become the standard rifle of the Saudi Army. It seemed the army was ping ponging between AUG Steyr's, G36Cs and M4/M16 platforms before abandoning 5.56 altogether for AK-103. What happened?


It is a very reliable assault rifle and very stable with 500m effective range.. you need that in the desert with all the sand.. a wise decision..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## burning_phoneix

7.62WP has worse ballistics than 5.56, which is especially important in long range mountain fighting like in Yemen. I don't know, I'm not a fan of changing the platform so drastically in the middle of a war. Maybe the G36's problems that troubled the German army cropped up in Saudi service too and they decided to go with a more reliable option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

3,114 Hawk parts were manufactured in Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Hawk is not only the world’s leading military aircraft trainer, it is also a proven light combat aircraft, able to offer close support, reconnaissance, surveillance and air defence – and is ready to play an effective role in combat missions at a fraction of the cost of operating front-line aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Hawk is not only the world’s leading military aircraft trainer, it is also a proven light combat aircraft, able to offer close support, reconnaissance, surveillance and air defence – and is ready to play an effective role in combat missions at a fraction of the cost of operating front-line aircraft.


Have Saudi attack version with fighter radar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Have Saudi attack version with fighter radar?


Not sure.. but it can be converted easily..or added if need be.. mostly that it is assembled under licence now with local products..as you can see in the armed pic above both single seat and double seat can be armed..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Electronic Warfare Data Management System for the Royal Saudi Naval Forces*

Electronic Warfare Data Management describes the capability to:

Manage and edit source material
Maintain an analysed electronic warfare reference data set, known as the 'golden view'
Answer queries and create mission-specific EW data products
Create a position of information advantage through understanding the kill chain.
Electronic warfare data and intelligence are critical to the operational effectiveness of modern military platforms and weapon systems, and are central to enhancing your Electronic Warfare Operational Support (EWOS) capability.

However, intelligence and electronic warfare systems are growing in diversity and sophistication, with new sensor technologies continually generating large, complex data sets. It is essential that the right intelligence is made available to provide accurate situational awareness.

Managing electronic warfare data and organizing collected intelligence into a single repository supports the operational decision-maker, and is crucial for effective platform and weapon system operations. 






To meet the multiple needs of the Royal Saudi Naval Forces in obtaining the Electronic Warfare Data Management System as a contribution from the King Abdul Aziz City of Science and Technology In achieving the goals of Vision 2030 by localizing more than 50% of military spending by 2030,

A team from the city developed EWDMS “Da'am or Support” in continuous coordinated with the Royal Saudi Naval Forces to provide an integrated system to connect the eastern and western fleets Led by the Naval Forces in the city of Riyadh, and to contribute to building a unified and comprehensive database, to be accessed securely from the various branches of the Navy.

Most notable achievements:

- Develop, test and install a new, integrated version of the system (support 2)
In the Royal Saudi Naval Forces.

- Completing the collection of requirements for (support 3) from the user, the Royal Saudi Naval Forces. In fact an upgraded version of "DA'AM 3" has already been installed..

- Holding a training workshop to take advantage of the advantages provided by the system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Great interest: 70% of the space for the International Defense Exhibition in Riyadh has been reserved before its launch* *in March 2022..*


*Riyadh’s World Defense Show sells out 70% of exhibition space*




The exhibition attracted the interest of global manufacturers and multinational companies
Such as Lockheed Martin, Embraer, General Dynamics, Rolls-Royce, as well as local entities
Such as the Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI).

Shaun Ormrod, CEO of World Defense Show, said in a press statement: “The overwhelming interest from local and global defense (firms) reflects World Defense Show’s unique proposition — creating an unmatched meeting environment for industry leaders in the heart of Saudi Arabia, one of the world’s leading defense industry markets, to discuss the future of interoperable defense.

“We are greatly looking forward to introducing a new global platform showcasing integrated defense capabilities on the international defense show circuit,” he added.

In April it was announced that work had begun on the second phase of construction at the 800,000 square meter site in Riyadh. The event will include the world’s first purpose-built military event demonstration runway.

In total, more than 800 exhibitors are expected to participate, along with a number of senior military delegations and officials.

The show will be a four-day event, starting on March 6, 2022. Established by Saudi Arabia’s General Authority for Military Industries (GAMI), it is planned that the event will be held at the site biennially.

https://www.arabnews.com/node/1869221/business-economy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*The VL Mica system records its first interception in real conditions*

The first documented interception and kill of a Target (suicide drone) for the Short range Mica system.. #Saudi_National_Guard

The guard contracted it... and Sami's mission is to transfer the technology of the contracted deals!
Such as Avante, Thaad, Patriot and the Belgian towers in the Lav deal .. as well as many other systems..

It is worth noting that the Saudi Military Industries Company (SAMI) and the European company MBDA have agreed on a complete transfer of system technology with a new IP for the Saudi company Sami.

Footage:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406609328652566529

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


>


Is that Chinese missile?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Is that Chinese missile?


Guess so..


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Guess so..


I think you mean Saudi product of Chinese missile with tot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> I think you mean Saudi product of Chinese missile with tot


Everytime you see a product in KSA know there is TOT involved..Even THAAD and Patriot with their missiles and Radars components came with TOT..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xbat

americans dont share their tech, you guys probably do some assembling job


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409199212408016897

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

xbat said:


> americans dont share their tech, you guys probably do some assembling job


They do with their allies .. just not the most sensitive components..
In KSA's case.. it is mostly about manufacturing the spare parts and maintenance of the systems like THAAD and Patriot.. including some missile and radar tech.. for other systems it is a percentage of TOT..


----------



## The SC

*Integrated Autonomous Optical System *
It is controlled by the latest artificial intelligence technology to track and detect drones..
Produced by King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology.


----------



## The SC

BIHO II ADS


----------



## burning_phoneix

Is there any news on what Chassis the Biho II will be mounted on in Saudi service?


----------



## The SC

burning_phoneix said:


> Is there any news on what Chassis the Biho II will be mounted on in Saudi service?


No idea yet..maybe the whole system as it is in in the JV..


----------



## The SC

Number of companies receiving GAMI licenses increased to 99
Local companies make up 85% of companies receiving licenses as of H1 2021

Saudi Military Industries Highlights
PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> Number of companies receiving GAMI licenses increased to 99
> Local companies make up 85% of companies receiving licenses as of H1 2021
> 
> Saudi Military Industries Highlights
> PDF



The increase from previous years is significiant. I believe SAMI and some of the other companies are finally taking a walk into the right direction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

@The SC @Philip the Arab did you heard about new russian fighter that they want unveil it in 20 July? Maybe that is UAE russian project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> @The SC @Philip the Arab did you heard about new russian fighter that they want unveil it in 20 July? Maybe that is UAE russian project


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/rostec-uac-official-teaser-for-the-lfi-lmfs.716920/#post-13228513

If it is a mock-up than it might be it.. but if it is a full fledged operational one then it is not..


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/rostec-uac-official-teaser-for-the-lfi-lmfs.716920/#post-13228513
> 
> If it is a mockup than it is that.. but if it is a full fledged operational one then it is not..


I thought I'm posted this in made In UAE thread!!!!
You are right but maybe UAE started in middle of project process

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> I thought I'm posted this in made In UAE thread!!!!
> You are right but maybe UAE started in middle of project process


Well they both said that it was a new project..So it is a Unique project JV that allows UAE 50% or more of IP..
You know ..Russia too has a lot to gain in this..technologically speaking..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> I thought I'm posted this in made In UAE thread!!!!
> You are right but maybe UAE started in middle of project process


Yep, it could be something or just a country they want to sell the jet to.


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

*SAMI JVs*

The scope of the joint venture signed with the French company *Thales* includes air-defense short-range and counter-rockets radars, C2s, multi-mission missiles, fuses for guided bombs, and inter-communication radios. The project aims to invest in the facilities and equipment in the local market, at a *localization ratio of 70%,* while around 2,000 direct and indirect jobs will be generated for Saudi youth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The second joint venture agreement, which is signed with Belgium’s *CMI Defense*, includes delivering multifunctional high-power turret systems for armored vehicles and all related ‎services, providing in-country research and development and prototyping, design ‎and systems engineering, supplier and material management, manufacturing, ‎assembly and test, fielding and support, and upgrades, and integration of other OEM ‎products and services‎. The project is expected to realize a *localization rate of 60%*, in addition to offering more than 700 direct and indirect jobs for the Saudi youth.


















It is worth to mention that the Saudi Arabian Military Industries (*SAMI*) has successfully signed 18 high-level agreements in December 2018 with major global, regional and local companies in the fields of technology, defense, security, research and development. The agreements included MoAs, MoUs, and MoCs with world-class companies of the magnitude of *Boeing*, *Lockheed Martin*, *Paramount*, *Hensoldt*, *L3 Technologies*, *BAE Systems*, UK Defence Solutions Centre (*UK DSC*), *Airbus*, *MBDA*, *Leonardo*, *Prince Sultan Defence Studies and Research Center*, *Elettronica*, and King Abdul Aziz City for Science and Technology (*KACST*).


----------



## The SC

F550 *KOZAK 5 *in JV with Ukraine











Special Operation armored vehicle for police and special forces is based on the commercially Ford F550 chassis with the 6.7 L..


----------



## The SC

*The National Company of Mechanical Systems* seeks to localize technology and actively participate in national efforts towards a knowledge-based economy; To contribute to the realization of the Kingdom's 2030 vision. The company seeks to possess the necessary technical capabilities to provide its customers with services for manufacturing mechanical and optical parts, and to provide environmental and engineering tests. The company has also localized the necessary expertise to include: design, manufacturing, analysis, testing, and providing integrated logistical support through the establishment of several factories, advanced technical laboratories, and advanced laboratories.

*Electronic systems*

- Analogue systems ا
- Digital systems
- Power supplies
- Transmitting and receiving systems







*Optical vision systems*






- Providing thermal image technologies such as thermal imaging cameras with optical stabilization, industrial monitoring devices, and communication systems.
- Design, manufacture and marketing of optical systems internally and externally.
- Design, manufacture and marketing of optical and infrared systems, day and night vision cabins.
- Providing qualified parts and assemblies for optical mechanical systems.
- Assembly and testing of optical and mechanical installations.


*Composite materials*











- Spinning forming
- Forming by compaction and pressure
- Press forming


*Precision manufacturing*
















- Precision Production Machines
- Engineering design and manufacturing programs
- Digital control machines
- Quality assurance


*Company products in the field of optical systems*

















*Conductor industry*


----------



## The SC

KSA made *G36*





And *AK-103*


----------



## The SC

*TRDD MS-400* engine designed for subsonic unmanned aerial vehicles of different purpose and cruise missiles.. will be manufactured as a part of the Grom 2 missile system.. the cruise missile part of it..

















*Main advantages of the engine:*


high reliability;
high fuel efficiency;
low thrust-to-weight ratio;
long period of operation and storage in aircraft and insignificant scope of maintenance operations;
quick and reliable starting within wide range of environmental conditions as well as altitudes and airspeed;
resistance to instability of engine inlet air pressure and temperature;
capability of inadvertent surge recovery;
compact and simple single-shaft design;
built-in electric generator providing power supply to aircraft systems;
electronic-and-hydraulic automatic control system which does not need adjustment during storage and operation;
feasibility of air bleeds for aircraft needs.

*Maximum power SLS, ISA* Thrust, kgf (kN) 400 (3,92) SFC, kg/kgf•h (kg/kN•h)max  ≤ 0.85 (86.6) *Overall dimensions* Engine diameter with respect to cowling, mm 315 Length, mm 850 *Dry weight, kg* 85

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The Ukrainian National Industrial Portal published a tank patent..According to the agency, Ukrainian media reports said that new Ukrainian tank is described as a rival to the “Armata” tank. It was reported that automation will reduce the number of crew to two, and the engine power will be about 1500 hp.

The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has already become interested in purchasing this tank, as the Saudis will conduct special tests on it. Saudi Arabia plans to purchase the full license and transfer the technology..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

B


The SC said:


> The Ukrainian National Industrial Portal published a tank patent..According to the agency, Ukrainian media reports said that new Ukrainian tank is described as a rival to the “Armata” tank. It was reported that automation will reduce the number of crew to two, and the engine power will be about 1500 hp.
> 
> The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has already become interested in purchasing this tank, as the Saudis will conduct special tests on it. Saudi Arabia plans to purchase the full license and transfer the technology..


But Ukrainian future tank was unmanned turret and different of this tank
Is that based on oplot?


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> B
> 
> But Ukrainian future tank was unmanned turret and different of this tank
> Is that based on oplot?


This one has an unmanned turret as well ..
I know the one you are talking about ..it was called "Tireks".. it was cancelled..was just on papers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> This one has an unmanned turret as well ..
> I know the one you are talking about ..it was called "Tireks".. it was cancelled..was just on papers..


Yes that's it tireks
Do you think that new Ukrainian tank based on oplot tank?


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Yes that's it tireks
> Do you think that new Ukrainian tank based on oplot tank?


The chassis might be ..but not the rest.. and as you can see it has an APS too..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> The chassis might be ..but not the rest.. and as you can see it has an APS too..


I'm sure if Saudi join in project process will be faster
Maybe Saudi add western electronics bigger gun like French 140mm gun and indigenous systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Ubbayah ( عبية )*












Here next to the American Oshkosh monster that is being manufactured by the same Saudi company TMC after the establishment of Oshkosh armored Industries JV..

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

THEON SENSORS ESTABLISHES A FACTORY IN SAUDI ARABIA

THEON SAUDI ARABIA was granted a license to produce defense equipment and provide defense services by the General Authority for Military Industries, Defense Industry Regulatory Authority in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

THEON SENSORS, a few months ago, established a new subsidiary, *THEON SAUDI ARABIA*, based in Riyadh with *Rakaa Defense and Security holding*.

The purpose of the new investment is to enhance, produce and develop night vision products and thermal imaging systems, with a focus on applications in larger electro-optics and thermal systems for platforms and vehicles.

















*K.Thomas Dakos *President and CEO of THEON SENSORS, “Our new company THEON SAUDI ARABIA and its relationship with Rakaa Holding will be the vehicle for the activity of other companies in the *EFAGROUP* group, such as *SCYTALYS*, *EFA VENTURES* and *Ucandrone *in their own specialties.. arranging and cooperating with local companies and technological universities in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, to design and manufacture advanced defense products in addition to electro-optics and thermal devices.."

Moving from portable devices to the bigger platform systems, you need to develop the electronics. Saudi Arabia has invested in its defence industries and has many of the elements and components that we need to do this. So we’re hiring Saudi electrical engineers as well as using the expertise of existing companies. “It’s good to co-develop with Saudi engineers in R&D. We’re looking forward to exporting with them..


*SCYTALYS* is currently looking for a partner in Saudi Arabia to co develop its business..

Universal Link System (ULS Data Link)





And ULS situational awareness

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> *Ubbayah ( عبية )*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here next to the American Oshkosh monster that is being manufactured by the same Saudi company TMC after the establishment of Oshkosh armored Industries JV..


I didn't knew how much is huge that American mrap


The SC said:


> THEON SENSORS ESTABLISHES A FACTORY IN SAUDI ARABIA
> 
> THEON SAUDI ARABIA was granted a license to produce defense equipment and provide defense services by the General Authority for Military Industries, Defense Industry Regulatory Authority in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> THEON SENSORS, a few months ago, established a new subsidiary, *THEON SAUDI ARABIA*, based in Riyadh with *Rakaa Defense and Security holding*.
> 
> The purpose of the new investment is to enhance, produce and develop night vision products and thermal imaging systems, with a focus on applications in larger electro-optics and thermal systems for platforms and vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *K.Thomas Dakos *President and CEO of THEON SENSORS, “Our new company THEON SAUDI ARABIA and its relationship with Rakaa Holding will be the vehicle for the activity of other companies in the *EFAGROUP* group, such as *SCYTALYS*, *EFA VENTURES* and *Ucandrone *in their own specialties.. arranging and cooperating with local companies and technological universities in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, to design and manufacture advanced defense products in addition to electro-optics and thermal devices.."
> 
> Moving from portable devices to the bigger platform systems, you need to develop the electronics. Saudi Arabia has invested in its defence industries and has many of the elements and components that we need to do this. So we’re hiring Saudi electrical engineers as well as using the expertise of existing companies. “It’s good to co-develop with Saudi engineers in R&D. We’re looking forward to exporting with them..
> 
> 
> *SCYTALYS* is currently looking for a partner in Saudi Arabia to co develop its business..
> 
> Universal Link System (ULS Data Link)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ULS situational awareness


Rebirth of Greek defence industries by Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*MOREB 1 system* on the M113 armored vehicle and Oshkosh







*Night Vision Monocular (NVM) and Military Cables*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> *MOREB 1 system* on the M113 armored vehicle and Oshkosh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Night Vision Monocular (NVM) and Military Cables*


Which saudi company?


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Which saudi company?


*The National Company of Mechanical Systems (NCMS) And SAMI*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

HMS-Jazan will be equipped with #HAZEM, the first Saudi CMS wholly-owned by the Kingdom and supported by us #SaudiVision2030











By the way today July 24, 2021:

*Navantia launches 4th Avante-2200 class corvette, Jazan 834*








https://navalpost.com/navantia-jazan-avante-2200-launch/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Love Love:

1


----------



## The SC

Aramco signed strategic purchase agreements with local manufacturers of drilling heads for wells..This will cover the company's needs of the drill heads which cost 1 billion SR every year..They are now 100% made in KSA..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

TAQA Company Second Industrial City Dammam







The National Automotive Industry Co.






Saudi Plastic Factory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


>


Why small rotary UAVs just use two blades? Is that for weight?


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Why small rotary UAVs just use two blades? Is that for weight?


That is the trend for now..It seems they are enough for this type of UAVs..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

A unique military uniform made of insulating fabric that blocks the wearer's movements from monitoring and follow-up devices..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416766054366318596


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Arabia: The arrival of additional batches of the Canadian troop carrier LAV-700





*
















No one knows the exact number because the contract details are confidential..One of the Saudi conditions in the deal is not to disclose anything, and this is comes from the Canadians themselves!!

Canadian Minister of Foreign Affairs: 
Among the Kingdom's conditions is that the contract remains strictly confidential

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/canada-saudi-arabia-lav-1.5528460

But the deliveries have been going on for years and in several different types, and this shows the size of the deal!! ..The Saudi-Canadian contract extends for more than 10 years


About LAV 700:

https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world//canada/lav-700.htm


* The deal was $13 billion.. assuming each vehicle cost $5 million (max).. that will be 26 000 LAV 700.. most likely more..as $5 million each is exagerated.. but just to give a realistic number that goes up to 30 000 vehicles..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> *Saudi Arabia: The arrival of additional batches of the Canadian troop carrier LAV-700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one knows the exact number because the contract details are confidential..One of the Saudi conditions in the deal is not to disclose anything, and this is comes from the Canadians themselves!!
> 
> Canadian Minister of Foreign Affairs:
> Among the Kingdom's conditions is that the contract remains strictly confidential
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/canada-saudi-arabia-lav-1.5528460
> 
> But the deliveries have been going on for years and in several different types, and this shows the size of the deal!! ..The Saudi-Canadian contract extends for more than 10 years
> 
> 
> About LAV 700:
> 
> https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world//canada/lav-700.htm
> 
> 
> * The deal was $13 billion.. assuming each vehicle cost $5 million (max).. that will be 26 000 LAV 700.. most likely more..as $5 million each is exagerated.. but just to give a realistic number that goes up to 30 000 vehicles..



30.000 - LAV's that is significiant amount how many did they already recieve and when was this deal signed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> 30.000 - LAV's that is significiant amount how many did they already recieve and when was this deal signed


Signed in 2014.. the numbers are secret as posted above.. and there is ToT.. That is all what is known so far..











The number is realistic considering KSA has only 1000 MBT for its huge land.. The Western trend is also the same .. less heavy tanks and more armoured vehicles.. The LAV 700 is similar to the US "Stryker"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*South Korea’s SMART SMR Gets New Life*

January 18, 2020 by djysrv

Saudi Arabia has updated its agreement with South Korea to complete a 100 MWe SMR, to license it for use in that country and to offer it for export.
The joint project between the two countries, which began in 2011, had been stalled for several years, but is now moving forward.
The renewed development agreement places South Korea in a pole position relative to Saudi Arabia’s planned tender expected later this year for two full size nuclear reactors.
(NucNet) The government of South Korea and the King Abdullah City for Atomic and Renewable Energy in Saudi Arabia have updated their agreement to create a joint venture for the construction of a low-power small modular nuclear reactor (100 MWe).






A three year $130 million feasibility study followed and has resulted in what could be a KSA commitment to build the first two units for a preliminary estimated cost of $1 billion. Assuming the cost of the 100 MWe units comes in at $4000/Kw, each reactor will cost $400 million with the remaining $200 million for balance of plant such as turbines, switch yard and grid improvements. Training of KSA experts to build and operate SMART reactors is part of the package.

https://neutronbytes.com/2020/01/18/south-koreas-smart-smr-gets-new-life/






https://www.reutersevents.com/nucle...-smart-deal-nuscale-targets-canada-smr-design











The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia during the reign of King Salman and within two years turned into an industrial country:

1- Transferring nuclear technology to fourth generation reactors and owning intellectual property rights, i.e. the possibility of exporting and modifying as required

2- Transferring transport aircraft technology with intellectual property rights to them that manufacture, modify and sell the number you want

3- Transfer of reconnaissance satellite technology with 50% ownership rights


There were also joint manufacturing deals or manufacturing with a license up to 2016.. Examples:

1- Manufacture of Black Hawk helicopters with a license
2- Manufacture of radars and electronic warfare systems in a JV
3- Manufacture of communication devices in a JV
4- Manufacture of 155mm and 105mm artillery ammunition under license from Rheinmetall
5- Manufacture of munitions of the MK family for aircraft
6- Converting MK bombs to GBU by making smart parts under license at Advanced Electronics Company

Obviously there are 10s of other JVs since..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

*SABIC*

*BACKGROUND*
Since SABIC’s founding in 1976 by a royal decree, it has exhibited a remarkable ability to do what others said could not be done.
Ranked among the world’s largest petrochemicals manufacturers, SABIC is a public company based in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia. 70% of the company’s shares are owned by Saudi Aramco, with the remaining 30% publicly traded on the Saudi stock exchange. SABIC’s growth has been nothing short of miraculous. Today, the company has operations in over 50 countries with a global workforce of over 32,000 talented individuals.
To find out how SABIC was created, and how it achieved its current success, please see the Corporate Profile pages. Or, for an idea of our size and capacity, see the Facts and Figures page.
*LEADERSHIP*
The Chairman of SABIC is Khalid Hashim Al-Dabbagh. Vice-Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Yousef Abdullah Al-Benyan, leads the global management team. The company is overseen by a Board of Directors.
*ORGANIZATION*
SABIC operates through three Strategic Business Units – Petrochemicals, Agri-Nutrients and Specialties – and one standalone organization, Metals (Hadeed). They support customers by identifying and developing opportunities in key end markets such as construction, medical devices, packaging, agri-nutrients, electrical and electronics, transportation and clean energy.
*LOCATION*
SABIC’s principal corporate offices and headquarters are in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia with major industrial operations in the industrial city of Al-Jubail on the Arabian Gulf, as well as in Yanbu on the Red Sea.
SABIC’s global presence continues to grow rapidly. Our ambitious plans for expansion are matched by the development of an infrastructure of manufacturing plants, technology centers, distribution centers, offices and storage facilities worldwide. This enables us to respond efficiently to the needs of our customers in key markets around the world.
The company’s manufacturing, sales, technology and innovation facilities are located throughout the globe and are managed by four regional offices: the Middle East and Africa, Asia, the Americas and Europe. To find out more about our operations please see the worldwide section.
*INNOVATION*
Because we are constantly looking to the future, we invest heavily in Technology and Innovation (T&I). Our T&I facilities are spread across the globe with hundreds of dedicated scientists contributing to the ongoing development of new patents and certifications.






SABIC - SABIC homepage







www.sabic.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Will we see the tempest with the Saudi flag in the coming period?
The probability is pretty high..






Japan, India and Saudi Arabia are among countries that have previously been mentioned as potential partners

“The U.K. is keen to see more international partners join us. … There is room for a broad range of other partnerships,” Wallace said.

https://www.defensenews.com/smr/nat...k-ups-team-tempest-longs-for-steady-partners/






Saudi Arabia can: It has a very excellent industrial structure in the field of aviation electronics - parts - spare parts - all including engines and their components .. And most importantly, high-tech machines + skilled cadres!






So..It is very possible since:

- Saudi Arabia has one of the best air forces in the world. Integrated air forces are rare on the planet.

- Saudi Arabia is also one of the countries that operates, maintains and produces spare parts and has been assembling British fighters for decades.

- From the Hawk, to the Tornado, to the Typhoon, the development of the Saudi Air Force has always continued on this pattern, which is a natural thing.

- The natural evolution of the kingdom is the acquisition of the British sixth generation fighter.

- It does not require a lot of thinking and theorizing.

Apart from the interest of the Saudi Military Industries to build a national combat platform, this was said by its former president.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

An agreement to co-produce and develop the *Sky Guard* drone for operational use..was signed between Prince Sultan Center for Defense Studies and Research with Advanced Electronics Co.







According to the press release, “Sky Guard’s take-off and landing are automated and remotely controlled through an operations room and mobile communications,” and the system comes with two drones, a ground control station and a ground data station.

It is designed for tactical operations in support of land, air and naval forces, with high identification and tracking capabilities to help them destroy targets.

“The payload is light, 50 kilograms; The range is relatively short, 150 kilometers,” Rickley told Defense News.

The Sky Guard can also fly at a maximum altitude of 18,000 feet, and will be equipped with high-resolution cameras as well as electronic warfare systems.


























The Sky Guard can also use radar sensors, such as synthetic aperture radar with ground moving target indication capability , Allowing multiple target detection and tracking, even in low visibility conditions. Airborne signal intelligence payloads can also be installed.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Arabia Hydrogen production and exploitation, blue hydrogen and green hydrogen*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Will we see the tempest with the Saudi flag in the coming period?
> The probability is pretty high..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan, India and Saudi Arabia are among countries that have previously been mentioned as potential partners
> 
> “The U.K. is keen to see more international partners join us. … There is room for a broad range of other partnerships,” Wallace said.
> 
> https://www.defensenews.com/smr/nat...k-ups-team-tempest-longs-for-steady-partners/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia can: It has a very excellent industrial structure in the field of aviation electronics - parts - spare parts - all including engines and their components .. And most importantly, high-tech machines + skilled cadres!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So..It is very possible since:
> 
> - Saudi Arabia has one of the best air forces in the world. Integrated air forces are rare on the planet.
> 
> - Saudi Arabia is also one of the countries that operates, maintains and produces spare parts and has been assembling British fighters for decades.
> 
> - From the Hawk, to the Tornado, to the Typhoon, the development of the Saudi Air Force has always continued on this pattern, which is a natural thing.
> 
> - The natural evolution of the kingdom is the acquisition of the British sixth generation fighter.
> 
> - It does not require a lot of thinking and theorizing.
> 
> Apart from the interest of the Saudi Military Industries to build a national combat platform, this was said by its former president.


I heard but can't remember where that Saudi is one of countries that British want to join in project


The SC said:


>


I love it just for its face 
Sadly I can't marry with an armoured vehicle


Battlion25 said:


> 30.000 - LAV's that is significiant amount how many did they already recieve and when was this deal signed


30000?! But Saudi don't need all them!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> I heard but can't remember where that Saudi is one of countries that British want to join in project
> 
> I love it just for its face
> Sadly I can't marry with an armoured vehicle
> 
> 30000?! But Saudi don't need all them!!!!!


KSA is huge..tanks can't cover it all..as you can see There are only 1000 tanks in the Saudi inventory.. by all means not enough..

*The LAV-700 come in so many variants.. it is possible to absorb 30 000 of them easily among all the Saudi land forces..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Minister of Communications: *We made smart chips with Saudi hands*







https://aletihadpress.com/السعودية-تنجح-بتصنيع-أول-رقائق-ذكية-مح/

A smart chip is an extremely small piece of hardware that includes a microprocessor for computing, or other resources for high-level data handling. The smart chip on a sophisticated modern card, such as a credit card or identification card, allows the card to function as a computing device or a drive-type data holder, which provides for various processes such as authentication and data storage..






It can also be used in military fields..

https://arabic.sputniknews.com/arab_world/202108251049936773-السعودية-تصنع-أول-رقائق-ذكية-محلية-تستخدم-في-المجال-العسكري/

Tuwaiq Academy announces Signing agreements with 10 international companies

the most famous

1. Google
2. Microsoft
3. Apple
4. IBM
5. Amazon
and more

They will open academies in Riyadh

And the announcement of the Tuwaiq 1000 project for these camps to reach to all regions of Saudi Arabia from a distance..

Announcing the opening of Future Skills Camps

More than 50 camps in 18 fields such as artificial intelligence, data analysis, application development, electronic payment technologies, etc. The duration of each camp is 4 months..

The minister said that KSA has the ability and that means we can enter this field ..This is an area that requires a lot of investments..






Since 2012 an Egyptian newspaper reported on King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (Our Pride) its initiative to manufacture electronic chips..

https://www.masrawy.com/news/tech-reports/details/2012/12/1/50636/مبادرة-سعودية-لتصنيع-الرقائق-الإلكترونية

The start of the plan was in *2007..*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*KACST -Synopsys Center of Excellence for Nanoelectronics Design*​

Design and automation of electronic systems, particularly nano-electronics..







*Research Projects*

Develop nanoelectronics based ecosystem in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia which includes assistance in building infrastructure for nanoelectronics and nanotechnology, progressive computing and electronic design environment, as well as advanced training by experts from Synopsys

Facilitate the availability of Synopsys electronic design automation (EDA) tools and Curriculum for Saudi universities and research centers in the Kingdom..

Facilitate the development of advanced System on Chip (SoC)/Application Specific Integrated Circuit (ASIC) for tablet and Smart phone applications

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> KSA is huge..tanks can't cover it all..as you can see There are only 1000 tanks in the Saudi inventory.. by all means not enough..
> 
> *The LAV-700 come in so many variants.. it is possible to absorb 30 000 of them easily among all the Saudi land forces..*


So those are not just for SANG, RSLF will use it too or other branches of Saudi armed forces


The SC said:


> Minister of Communications: *We made smart chips with Saudi hands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://aletihadpress.com/السعودية-تنجح-بتصنيع-أول-رقائق-ذكية-مح/
> 
> A smart chip is an extremely small piece of hardware that includes a microprocessor for computing, or other resources for high-level data handling. The smart chip on a sophisticated modern card, such as a credit card or identification card, allows the card to function as a computing device or a drive-type data holder, which provides for various processes such as authentication and data storage..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can also be used in military fields..
> 
> https://arabic.sputniknews.com/arab_world/202108251049936773-السعودية-تصنع-أول-رقائق-ذكية-محلية-تستخدم-في-المجال-العسكري/
> 
> Tuwaiq Academy announces Signing agreements with 10 international companies
> 
> the most famous
> 
> 1. Google
> 2. Microsoft
> 3. Apple
> 4. IBM
> 5. Amazon
> and more
> 
> They will open academies in Riyadh
> 
> And the announcement of the Tuwaiq 1000 project for these camps to reach to all regions of Saudi Arabia from a distance..
> 
> Announcing the opening of Future Skills Camps
> 
> More than 50 camps in 18 fields such as artificial intelligence, data analysis, application development, electronic payment technologies, etc. The duration of each camp is 4 months..
> 
> The minister said that KSA has the ability and that means we can enter this field ..This is an area that requires a lot of investments..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since 2012 an Egyptian newspaper reported on King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (Our Pride) its initiative to manufacture electronic chips..
> 
> https://www.masrawy.com/news/tech-reports/details/2012/12/1/50636/مبادرة-سعودية-لتصنيع-الرقائق-الإلكترونية
> 
> The start of the plan was in *2007..*


Lovely news

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> So those are not just for SANG, RSLF will use it too or other branches of Saudi armed forces
> 
> Lovely news


- The LAV-700 is for all branches of the Saudi ground forces..

- Yes indeed very good news:

As part of the LaunchKSA event, the first smart electronic chip for use in military, commercial and civilian applications was announced, manufactured in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia by Saudi engineers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

is a semiconductor company founded in 2006 and headquartered in Santa Clara, California, that develops architecture-based microprocessors and system-carrying chip-based products for performance computing platforms.

This company has influenced the semiconductor field with the innovation of its microprocessor (VISC™), which has a stronger architecture and lower power consumption compared to the currently available processors. *The 500MHz chip was manufactured using a 28nm process, through a joint development project between Soft Machines and King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology*, and this chip was highly acclaimed as a new breakthrough in semiconductor design. with Variable Instruction Set Computing. VISC processors contain a bunch of physical cores that are presented to software as virtual cores. ... A load-balancing frontend assigns physical cores to virtual CPUs executing virtual hardware threads.

*Soft Machines and VISC Architecture*










*The company is in the business of licensing and co-developing VISC-architecture based Core and SoC products for IoT, mobile and cloud markets.. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Communications and Information Technology Research Institute *​





The Communications and Information Technology Research Institute designs digital and analog electronic chips as well as electromechanical systems. It also works on designing integrated electronic systems to develop systems used in aviation, control systems and electronic systems.

Centers affiliated to the Institute of Communications and Information Technology:

National Center for Electronics and Photonics Technology
National Center for Computer Technology and Applied Mathematics
National Center for Sensors Technology and Defense Systems
National Center for Robot Technology and Intelligent Systems
National Center for Information Security Technology

https://proven-sa.com/2021/01/citc-saudi-arabia-the-blueprint-for-communications-and-it-industry/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Launch of a Saudi-Chinese fund to support emerging technology companies with 1.5 billion riyals*




https://www.alarabiya.net/aswaq/economy/2021/08/26/اطلاق-صندوق-سعودي-صيني-لدعم-شركات-التكنولوجيا-الناشئة-في-المملكة-بـ-1-5-مليار-ريال


China is about to manufacture devices with deep ultraviolet (_DUV_) technology, which can reach an accuracy of 7 nano, as TSMC does.. During the current decade, it will be able to produce EUV devices with Extreme ultraviolet lithography (_EUV_) ..


There are other Saudi institutions Providing funds for emerging technology startups:

1- The Social Development Bank allocates a support portfolio for emerging technology projects..

2- The KAUST Innovation Support Fund provides funding to technology-based start-ups

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia signs agreements with 10 international technology companies, including Apple, Microsoft, Google, Alibaba, Cisco, Oracle, IBM and Amazon, to establish 10 training academies in the field of technology in Saudi Arabia..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

King Abdullah University of Science and Technology #Saudi Arabia #KAUST and Spire have announced an agreement to launch the KAUST CubeSat research satellite at the end of next year.. It is a satellite specialized in providing and analyzing high-resolution images of the Earth's surface..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Royal Commission in Yanbu and the Saudi Global Industrial Village signed a memorandum of understanding to launch the Saudi-Korean Industrial Village project with the transfer and localization of the knowledge of 22 Korean strategic industries within an industrial complex that includes 22 factories. The complex aims to manufacture a number of industrial products for military and civilan use..






*The Saudi-Korean village project (SKIV) will have around 22 factories serving medical, renewable energy, digital, and heavy industries..*






The aim of this deal is to contribute to the localization of some promising industries, and to promote integration between the relevant authorities for the development of the industrial sector in the Kingdom..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Production of optical systems in the National Company for Mechanical Systems (NCMS)*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> *Production of optical systems in the National Company for Mechanical Systems (NCMS)*


I feel now milrem need to receive Saudi middle finger


The SC said:


> The Royal Commission in Yanbu and the Saudi Global Industrial Village signed a memorandum of understanding to launch the Saudi-Korean Industrial Village project with the transfer and localization of the knowledge of 22 Korean strategic industries within an industrial complex that includes 22 factories. The complex aims to manufacture a number of industrial products for military and civilan use..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Saudi-Korean village project (SKIV) will have around 22 factories serving medical, renewable energy, digital, and heavy industries..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The aim of this deal is to contribute to the localization of some promising industries, and to promote integration between the relevant authorities for the development of the industrial sector in the Kingdom..


What about Saudi PIF huge investments in Japan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> What about Saudi PIF huge investments in Japan?



That's also a big deal ..

https://www.mofa.go.jp/files/000237093.pdf


*Japan and Saudi Arabia: Friends bound by strong relations*







February 23, 2021

Saudi-Japanese relations have been developing and progressing in all fields since they were first established in 1955, before reaching the stage of the multi-level strategic partnership known as Saudi-Japan Vision 2030. Saudi Arabia and Japan are both counting on this cooperation to ensure the stability of energy supplies and the safety of maritime navigation.

The Kingdom also attaches special importance to cooperation with Japan in the fields of technology, oil refining, power plants, desalination plants, industry and investment promotion. In addition, the two countries have signed numerous bilateral partnerships at various levels.


https://www.arabnews.com/node/1814066


----------



## The SC

*GAMI Launches Military Industries Supply Chain​*


Saudi Arabia’s General Authority for Military Industries (GAMI), the regulator, enabler and licensor of the Kingdom’s military industries sector, has announced the targeted opportunities in Supply Chains in the Military Industries Sector in Saudi Arabia aiming to enhance the Kingdom’s efforts to localize more than 50% of military spending by 2030.

GAMI’s thorough analysis of the local supply chain’s priorities, capabilities, and gaps has identified 74 investment opportunities, across six domains of the military industries sector. The opportunities are open to local and international companies in the industrial sector.


----------



## The SC

*Special statement from #Dmitry, Director of the Russian Federal Service for Military and Technical Cooperation: *

Russia is ready to help Saudi Arabia establish facilities related to military production and transfer Russian military technologies to the Saudi side..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Saudi non-oil products reach more than 178 countries*







*Non-oil exports increased by more than 46%*






*Aramco* intend to increase investment in the #*bluehydrogen* market, and aim to obtain a global share of this market..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

What is the percentage of localization in the military industry,.







Made_in_Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Bahri* is working in partnership with #Aramco, Lamprell and Hyundai Heavy Industries on a project that is one of the largest integrated service marine complexes in the world: 
King Salman International Complex for Maritime Industries 
Through its commitment to build 52 mega ships over the next ten years.












One of the most important areas of industry support is in supporting exports to reach new areas that increase the reach of the Saudi products..

*Bahri*, as the largest naval fleet leader in the world, makes the arrival of the Saudi product more in quantity and easier..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Minister of South Korea’s Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) Kang Eun-ho paid a visit last Sunday (29/8/21) to Riyadh.

During his visit, Eun-ho met separately with Chief of Staff of the Saudi Armed Forces General Fayyadh Al-Ruwaili, Saudi Assistant Defense Minister for Executive Affairs Khaled Al-Bayari, and Governor of the Saudi General Authority for Military Industries (GAMI) Ahmad Al-Ohali.

In this context, there is talk Saudi Arabia and South Korea are preparing to cooperate closely in the field of *military industries.*

Talks are said to be underway between the Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI) and South Korean defense for the transfer and localization of technologies used in the production of military transport aircraft.







====================================​
Several Saudi military advisers are said to have recommended the procurement of surveillance drones to counter the threat posed by drones and missiles launched by the Yemeni Houthi rebels.

In this regard, there is talk that the Saudi General Authority for Military Industries (GAMI) is looking to cooperate with international defense companies on the production of airborne radars designed for drones.







================================​
There is an increasing need for night-vision devices in all branches of the Saudi Armed Forces.

In this context, there is talk that the Saudi General Authority for Military Industries (GAMI) has decided to produce a number of such devices locally, in cooperation with international companies.






*Among them, Greek-made night vision systems*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*





Saudi Arabia inaugurates 4th Industrial Revolution (4IR) Center in partnership with WEF *

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Centers of excellence and Domains*

https://tlp.kacst.edu.sa/centers.html







Saudi Arabia * KACST *is currently working on a dual-frequency SAR satellite project..

https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/abstract/document/6387593

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/rada...-the-kacst-vs-nasa-and-isro-challenge.681621/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Homeland Shield Anti-drone System*

Produced by the Prince Sultan Center for Defense Research and Studies *PSDSARC*, which has been successfully tested..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*KACST* researchers are developing computational technology to accurately simulate the flight dynamics of micro air vehicles with broad scientific and engineering applications ..






Insect-sized, remote-controlled flying robots are the latest developments in the field of micro air vehicles (MAVs), popularly known as drones. Such small devices, however, face specific aerodynamic challenges, and experimental testing of different vehicle designs and constructions is impractical and costly. To make testing easier, the Center of Excellence for Aeronautics and Astronautics (CEAA) at KACST has developed software that simulates the aerodynamic performance of MAVs to inform their design. 







“MAVs operate in the lower speed regime and tend to have lightweight, flexible, flapping wings,” explains Alahmadi. “Their unsteady and turbulent aerodynamics are closely linked to their structural dynamics, which feature large motions and deformations. Their flight characteristics are affected by environmental factors, such as wind gusts. These factors make it difficult to conduct practical experiments on these types of vehicles, and numerical simulation techniques are considered to be a more reliable alternative.”






“The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia seeks to become a regional leader in critical areas of the aeronautics sector, which is characterized by accelerating technological advancement and increasing competition,” explains Alahmadi. “Very light aircraft, UAVs and MAVs are critical components of this sector, as they are used in many applications ranging from national security and border surveillance, to atmospheric monitoring, agricultural inspection, weather prediction and surveying of natural resources.”


https://kacstimpact.kacst.edu.sa/perspective/58/modelling-to-take-micro-air-vehicles-to-new-levels

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia classified as second in the world in Cybersecurity.. among 193 nations..
KSA was 46th in 2017, jumped to the 35th place in 2018 and now 2nd in 2021..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The SC said:


> *Great interest: 70% of the space for the International Defense Exhibition in Riyadh has been reserved before its launch* *in March 2022..*
> 
> 
> *Riyadh’s World Defense Show sells out 70% of exhibition space*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The exhibition attracted the interest of global manufacturers and multinational companies
> Such as Lockheed Martin, Embraer, General Dynamics, Rolls-Royce, as well as local entities
> Such as the Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI).
> 
> Shaun Ormrod, CEO of World Defense Show, said in a press statement: “The overwhelming interest from local and global defense (firms) reflects World Defense Show’s unique proposition — creating an unmatched meeting environment for industry leaders in the heart of Saudi Arabia, one of the world’s leading defense industry markets, to discuss the future of interoperable defense.
> 
> “We are greatly looking forward to introducing a new global platform showcasing integrated defense capabilities on the international defense show circuit,” he added.
> 
> In April it was announced that work had begun on the second phase of construction at the 800,000 square meter site in Riyadh. The event will include the world’s first purpose-built military event demonstration runway.
> 
> In total, more than 800 exhibitors are expected to participate, along with a number of senior military delegations and officials.
> 
> The show will be a four-day event, starting on March 6, 2022. Established by Saudi Arabia’s General Authority for Military Industries (GAMI), it is planned that the event will be held at the site biennially.
> 
> https://www.arabnews.com/node/1869221/business-economy


Global, regional and local defense and security companies continue to register their interest, with total reservations reaching 85% of the available spaces in the exhibition, as the World Defense Exhibition brings together a group of leading companies in the defense and security industry, including major global defense companies such as Embraer and General Dynamics, Lockheed Martin, Norinco, and Rolls-Royce.

A number of government agencies in the Kingdom such as the Ministry of Defense, the Ministry of National Guard, the Ministry of Interior, the Presidency of State Security and the General Authority for Military Industries confirmed their participation in the exhibition, along with a group of the largest defense companies in the Kingdom, including the General Organization for Military Industries and the Saudi Military Industries Company ( Sami), Al Tadrea Company for Industry, the Saudi Aircraft Configuration and Maintenance Company, the Middle East Aircraft Engines Company Ltd., the National Mechanical Systems Company, and Wahaj Company.

It is worth noting that the International Defense Exhibition is organized every two years, and focuses on operational compatibility across the five areas of the defense industry: land, sea, air, security, and space. The exhibition will allow military industries to keep abreast of developments in the fields of defense and technology, as these rapid developments push the sector to cooperate across borders and exchange experiences to take advantage of opportunities available in various fields of defense and security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

After Science Technology Company announced in February the signing of a contract with the Ministry of Defense ..The company conducts tests on the *Uqab* UCAV..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Talks are said to be underway between the Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI) and MBDA UK for the local manufacture of a variant of the Storm Shadow air-launched cruise missile (ALCM).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia Mideast_Aircraft_Engines Co., Ltd. signed with Germany's MTU company an agreement to localize the overhaul of the Typhoon *EJ200 *engine and manufacture of its German parts..

In the coming weeks, other agreements will be signed with Italian and the Spanish companies to localize their parts of the Typhoon aircraft engine..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


>


Hope Halcon missiles can be integrated on it if they fit Saudi needs.

Nasef cruise missile would be especially useful and give them a SOW firing capability to stay out of enemy SAM and fighter ranges.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Saudi UAVs are approximately 15 different types and more are being added..

From KACST, four different versions of the 1,2,3,4 SAQR aircraft, in addition to the seagull

SAQR-1






Philip the Arab said:


> Hope Halcon missiles can be integrated on it if they fit Saudi needs.
> 
> Nasef cruise missile would be especially useful and give them a SOW firing capability to stay out of enemy SAM and fighter ranges.


The UQAB-1 is capable of carrying three AR-3 (anti-radar and air defense) cruise missiles with a range of 100 k.. The missile can pick up radar waves, dive towards them, and maneuver to its target..

UAE's missiles will most likely be integrated on Saudi UAVs ..

It has many versions:

- Maritime patrol.. equipped with a marine radar
- ISR . intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance aircraft
- Search and Rescue ,, It can also search and monitor ..it also has emergency supplies delivery capabilities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*First Avante 2200 Corvette For Royal Saudi Navy Starts Sea Trials*

Al-Jubail NB 546 AL-JUBAIL started its sea trials in the waters of the Gulf of Cadiz

The ship Al-Jubail NB 546 AL-JUBAIL started its sea trials in the waters of the Gulf of Cadiz to verify the correct operation of all its systems, It is the first of five corvettes built by Navantia for the Royal Saudi Naval Forces (RSNF)..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*TKF-500 TurboFAN* with thrust of 5.35 kN





The manufacture and development of turbine engines is a very difficult, complex and professional process that only a few countries around the world can do.











The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has become among these countries that have been able to localize the turbine engine industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Honoring the Saudi Company for Advanced Technologies (Wahaj) by the American company Lockheed Martin for obtaining permits to manufacture parts for the THAAD missile system.
















*Lockheed will contribute to Saudi Arabia’s endeavor to build a sustainable and self-sufficient military
sector through "Transfer of Technology" and "Transfer of Knowledge"..*

7 THAAD batteries and 7 AN/TPY2 radars with GaN technology .. meaning 44 launchers, one platform carrying 8 missiles, with a speed of more than Mach 8 ..With a total of 358 THAAD missiles, ready to engage hostile targets at a safe height and distance!


----------



## The SC

*Jan Wessels*, from South African companies to Saudi Arabia 
One of the most famous personalities in the Saudi SAMI team






Jan Wessels is Executive Vice President of Defense Electronics at Saudi Military Industries (SAMI) .. And Chairman of the Board of Directors of SAMINavantia Marine Industries.. He manages the Defense Electronics Department to enhance the country's defense electronics capabilities enabling local development and production.

Jan brings his vast experience to SAMI from where he was Managing Director at Hensoldt (South Africa) 
and Chief Operating Officer (COO) at Denel Group and Chief Executive Officer (CEO) at Denel Dynamics.


----------



## The SC

It is a Saudi defense company in a joint venture between the Saudi Military Industries Company (SAMI) and CMI Defense of Belgium..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI) is said to be looking to further expand its cooperation with Spanish shipbuilder Navantia on a number of naval projects.

There is talk that this cooperation will include the transfer and localization of technologies used in the production of medium and heavy logistics vessels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Bariq* Drone produced by Advanced Electronics Company

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

a gasoline engine on it?


----------



## The SC

About the LAV-700:

Saudi Arabia and Canada signed three different deals at close times :

2011 on 740 armored vehicles with 2.2 billion Canadian dollars 

2013 on 155 armored vehicles with 265 million Canadian dollars 

2014 on an unknown number with 14 billion Canadian dollars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia, which under a large arms contract with Nexter Systems named ARTIS was to order, among other things, 118 towed howitzers 105LG, 147 self-propelled howitzers CAESAR and 112 self-propelled howitzers CAESAR 8x8. The contract also includes, for example, 153 wheeled armored vehicles TITUS .. All with ToT..






The total number of howitzers in the deal is 377.. a very excellent number..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI) is said to be looking to further expand its cooperation with Spanish shipbuilder Navantia on a number of naval projects.
> 
> There is talk that this cooperation will include the transfer and localization of technologies used in the production of medium and heavy logistics vessels.



Spain of course is one of the most storied nations in ship building history. An excellent choice by Saudiya to cooperate with one of the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Converting a manned helicopter into a drone*

The project aimed to convert a two-passenger, single-engine helicopter into a drone, with a weight of approximately 625 kg and a length of 8.80 m. Efforts are continuing in this project.

Providing the aircraft with the necessary electronics, such as:
- Autopilot systems.
- sensors,
- Data link.

To carry out its tasks through the ground control station and provide the station with live images, the aircraft was successfully tested..

This aircraft is used for surveillance, is capable of day and night photography, has a flight duration of up to 6 hours, and can be armed.

It can be used in crowded or isolated places where conventional fixed-wing aircraft cannot be used, as it reaches a maximum speed of 160 km / h, a range of 1000 km and a maximum height of 15,000 feet.

*Notable achievements: *

- Completed conversion from manned aircraft to unmanned aerial vehicle
- Important engineering studies have been carried out.
- The necessary systems and devices have been provided.
- It has been successfully tested

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The command of the Royal Saudi Naval Forces (RSNF) is said to be going ahead with a project to procure unmanned underwater vehicles (UUVs) with TOT..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Smart reactor key to the future*






The demand for electric energy in the Kingdom is increasing by more than 7% annually, and this represents an increasing demand for hydrocarbon resources, which requires the use of sustainable and reliable sources to generate electricity and produce desalinated water, which in turn will reduce the consumption of fossil fuels, as well as reduce greenhouse gas emissions. . 

The entry of nuclear energy is an additional guarantee for the production of water and electricity in the future, and at the same time provides hydrocarbon resources for a longer period. Also, entering into the production of nuclear energy will positively affect the energy industry in the Kingdom, and the consequent provision of many job opportunities and their localization. The Kingdom always seeks to obtain peaceful nuclear energy, within its domestic energy system. Where it began to search for the latest global nuclear technologies suitable for the Kingdom, and the capabilities of small nuclear reactors, which produce electricity to more than 90 megawatts and produce 40,000 tons of desalinated water at the same time, were examined. They are known as fourth-generation reactors, including the SMART reactor. 

*SMART reactor on the coast of Saudi Arabia *

The SMART Small Nuclear Reactor is the only reactor that can be built at present, due to its high safety and attractive economical design. The Kingdom holds: 43% of its intellectual property. Therefore, the Kingdom seeks to build this reactor in areas of low or medium density, to contribute to reviving the economy and advancing development in these areas..


----------



## The SC

Today, the authority signed a contract to develop the Airspace Sky Guard (a drone) with our partners ‎@SAMIDefense with the aim of building a pioneering technical innovation base regionally and internationally. the beneficiary.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454797218821648385


----------



## The SC

*Research programs and projects*






https://www.psdsarc.org.sa/ar/research-programs-and-projects/


----------



## The SC

CEO of Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI) Walid Abukhaled met with the CEO of the Italian defense company Leonardo Alessandro Profumo last week (28/10/21) in Riyadh.

The discussions were said to have revolved around cooperation opportunities in the field of aerospace technologies.

TR

----------------------------------------------​

*Saudi SAMI and JV with Lockheed Martin*

"The new agreement will develop localised capabilities by transferring technology and knowledge, and by training a Saudi workforce in manufacturing products for, and providing services to, the Saudi armed forces," the statement said.


----------



## The SC

The *Type X* Saudi Arabia - Estonian advanced car during IDEX and NAVDEX exhibitions
Equipped with the local. COCKERILL CPWS GEN turret 2.. Which is manufactured by the Saudi Sami Company for Military Industries ..Among the various towers that was agreed to manufacture earlier with Belgium
Through a joint venture of which Sami owns the majority..











- The Type X combat robot is a hybrid RC vehicle .. It has a similar capability to the latest Infantry Fighting Vehicle (IFV).

- The vehicle is capable of being airdropped by C-130J, KC-390, A400M and C-17..

- The vehicle will be equipped with artificial intelligence functions such as follow-up, navigation systems, obstacle detection, and others ..

- The vehicle's low weight of 12 tons, high strength and efficient energy management provide superior terrain capability..

The project is a joint collaboration between Estonian Milrem and Saudi TRSS and Kacst (King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology),






https://taqnia.com/en/portfolio/development-of-semi-autonomous-fighting-mobile-robot-mini-tank


----------



## The SC

*The Royal Saudi Air Defense Force conducts anti-ballistic missile and anti-drone systems training*

An integration of the Saudi Shahine air defense with the Saudi Ground Master 200 (GM200)
Medium range multi-mission radar..

















The *GM200 *handles a comprehensive range of tracks ranging from targets ; low, slow and small to highly maneuverable stealth targets ..It can also detect helicopters..



The GM200 delivers superior performance with two simple operating modes only .. they can be switched without disabling the operators display..

- 250KM surveillance mode
- 100KM engagement mode

GM200 has a built in power unit to maintain 24-hour independent operation..


Integrating Shahine with the GM200 radar transfers the capabilities of the system to completely different levels..


----------



## The SC

Saudi Military Industries (SAMI) announces the launch of its aircraft composite materials manufacturing facility






In this regard, SAMI will cooperate with one of the world's leading OEMs, facilitating the transfer of technology and knowledge to enhance the local capabilities of the Saudi military industries sector. Sami Composite Materials Company Limited will enhance the supply chains of the Saudi aviation sector through the use of primary components for composites, production consumables, and manufacturing tools..


----------



## The SC

This is the best practical move SAMIi has taken so far..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Esteban Villasanche from the Spanish marine industry companies to the Saudi Sami Maritime Industries Company





*

Esteban Villasanche is the Managing Director of Marine Systems in addition to his assignment as CEO of Strategy and Business Development in the Saudi Company for military industries,..Where he manages the process of developing marine systems and localizing its industry in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

Mr. Esteban has more than 27 years of experience in the marine industry,. During which he held a number of prestigious positions, the last of which was Chairman of the Board of Directors of Navantia Group and its CEO.

Professor Esteban has deep experience in shipbuilding, Integrating and maintaining marine systems, repairing the life cycle of marine products, and supporting their industry..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Lockheed Martin is working with the US government to identify technologies that can be released to partner countries. Second, Lockheed Martin is cooperating with Saudi authorities to identify the most appropriate local companies to manufacture such technologies under localization contracts..






Lockheed Martin Corporation is an American aerospace, arms, defense, information security, and technology corporation..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Surveillance and Reconnaissance (ISR) version of the upgraded King Air 350 aircraft at the Saudi Aerospace Development and Industry Company (GDC Middle East)..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Tactical Report

2019

Saudi Military Industries (SAMI) continues to implement a project to transfer and localize light combat aircraft technologies in the Kingdom.

2021
Saudi Military Industries (SAMI) is looking to transfer and localize light combat aircraft technologies in the Kingdom. It was said that SAMI had received an offer from the Italian defense company Leonardo.









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202516955107930112








Saudi SAMI, Leonardo: Transfer of light fighter jet technologies?


The Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI) h ...</div>




www.tacticalreport.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Director of Operations at Navantia Gonzalo Mateo leaves the Spanish company, heading for a new career with the Saudi Arabian Military Industries Company (SAMI).

Gonzalo began his career with Navantia in 2000 as a process engineer, and was involved in numerous projects including the S-80 submarine program, the F-310 frigates for the Norwegian Navy, the F-110 frigate program, the Spanish Navy's LHD and AOR ship program, and Navantia projects in the Pacific and Middle East. India and Latin America

Gonzalo holds a Master's degree in Naval Architecture from the University of Madrid, another Master's degree in Logistics Support from the University of Comillas and the Order of Civil Merit from King Juan Carlos I.

As of September, Gonzalo will leave Navantia and take up his new role as Director of Operations at SAMI..



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420711000228175872

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Pakistan lost it all, as i said in past, Pakistan will never be able to account for it's losses which we earned by serving and pleasing Iran under the leadership of IK, in some cases we directly hurt our industry and economy... hint petroleum commission report.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The SC said:


> *‘Made in KSA:’ Saudi Arabia unveils first locally manufactured truck
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> King Abdullah greenlights Gazal 1 to become first Saudi-made car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Saudi Arabia opens munitions factory built by Rheinmetall Denel Munition*
> 
> RDM manufactures a wide variety of medium and large calibre ammunition, from 40 mm grenades to 155 mm artillery rounds as well as mortars, bombs, 76/62 mm shells, mine breaching systems and rocket and missile subsystems. For example, RDM provided the rocket motor for the FZ-90 rocket and offers rocket fuse, warhead and motor capabilities. RDM also builds two to three ammunition filling plants a year for export. The company has established ammunition filling plants in three dozen different countries over the last three decades.



They need to go to Pininfarina or Giugiaro and get the sheetmetal re-done.

Not compatible with current market trends, IF they want this to be commercially successful.

If they don't, and if this is just a prestige project, then ignore my opinion.


----------



## The SC

Bilal9 said:


> They need to go to Pininfarina or Giugiaro and get the sheetmetal re-done.
> 
> Not compatible with current market trends, IF they want this to be commercially successful.
> 
> If they don't, and if this is just a prestige project, then ignore my opinion.


That car was a good ToT project.. bur better yet it is the *Lucid Air,* the all-new electric vehicle with up to 517 miles of range and a zero-to-60 time of 2.5 seconds that will be made in KSA..

https://www.arabnews.com/node/1924971/business-economy








https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/25/...di-arabia-pif-investment-majority-shareholder


https://www.architecturaldigest.com/story/meet-new-luxury-electric-car-finally-rivals-tesla

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The SC said:


> That car was a good ToT project.. bur better yet it is the *Lucid Air,* the all-new electric vehicle with up to 517 miles of range and a zero-to-60 time of 2.5 seconds that will be made in KSA..
> 
> https://www.arabnews.com/node/1924971/business-economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/25/...di-arabia-pif-investment-majority-shareholder
> 
> 
> https://www.architecturaldigest.com/story/meet-new-luxury-electric-car-finally-rivals-tesla



Now this is a great looking vehicle with potential.

BTW most high grade dual motor electric sedans (Teslas of many types) will pull from 0-60 in a shade over three seconds. 

First-hand experience.

There is a Tesla S Plaid model coming out (900 HP) that will do 0-60 in 2 seconds. Some people's necks might snap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Dubai Airshow 2021: SAMI's AEC showcases indigenously designed BARIQ UAV*



*



*​
*The BARIQ is a multirotor hybrid-powered small UAV developed to carry out intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR), and cargo missions. The air vehicle (AV) is specifically designed to meet the long-range and high-endurance requirements ..

The AV is built using lightweight carbon fiber with a payload capability of 15 kg, has a maximum speed of 80 km/h, an endurance of 5 h with no payload, and up to 3 h with a 12 kg payload. The AV flies at a maximum altitude of 9,000 ft with a communication range of 150 km, and has a wing resistance of 28 km/h. Additionally, BARIQ can operate in dual-frequency modes (ultra-high frequency and very-high frequency) and support beyond line-of-sight operations using satellite communication and a portable ground control station (GCS). The video link and telemetry data are both encrypted..*

*



*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Saudi Advanced Technologies Company "Whaj" announced its agreement with the American company Honeywell as an authorized supplier for the manufacture of aircraft parts, whereby "Whaj" will manufacture and export a variety of aircraft parts to Honeywell Aerospace in the United States of America, Europe and Asia.
Wahaj is one of the AS9100-certified companies in the Kingdom, and works in the field of manufacturing high-precision machined components, assemblies and ancillary parts for the aerospace industries.
As part of this agreement, WAHAJ will supply Honeywell original equipment parts for products such as wheels, brakes, power systems, engines, aero systems, thermal and auxiliary power units for several major platforms including the Airbus 350, 330 and 320neo; Boeing 737MAX and 777; Dassault Falcon 8 x /M1000 and McDonnell Douglas 11.


It is worth noting that the Kingdom, led by the General Authority for Military Industries, aims to localize more than 50% of government spending on military equipment and services by 2030.

https://www.spa.gov.sa/2304500







The excellent growth of Saudi industrial companies is very promising for a military industrial future as well as a civilian in the new sectors of the region, such as aviation..


----------



## The SC

The new Saudi engine *TKF-500*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Arabia floats the last Avanti 2200 ship in Spain.. His Majesty AAniza*












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467215684845412360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> The new Saudi engine *TKF-500*


Which platform can use this engine? Cruise missile?


The SC said:


> *Saudi Arabia floats the last Avanti 2200 ship in Spain.. His Majesty AAniza*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467215684845412360


I love tots of this project so smartly


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Which platform can use this engine? Cruise missile?
> 
> I love tots of this project so smartly


Cruise missiles, UAS and small airplanes..

Yes ToT at 60 % to start with..phenomenal..


----------



## The SC

The Saudi Ministry of Defense is interested in cooperating with several *Japanese* defense industrial companies, notably in the areas of *air defense* and *naval industries*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

The SC said:


> The Saudi Ministry of Defense is interested in cooperating with several *Japanese* defense industrial companies, notably in the areas of *air defense* and *naval industries*.


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

Saudi MMSC frigates with ToT..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

British Secretary of Defense Ben Wallace traveled to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia on December 15-16, 2021 to discuss issues relating to bilateral defense relations, including cooperation between the British and Saudi industries and militaries. 

Wallace is said to have approved the transfer of air defense technologies to the Kingdom.


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Arabia and South Korea Collaborated to Produce K30 Air Defense Systems*






Biho II ADS


----------



## The SC

Boeing signed a Memorandum of Agreement (MoA) with the Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI) to develop a joint venture (JV) aiming to localize more than 55% of the maintenance, repair & overhaul (MRO) services for fixed and rotary-wing military aircraft in Saudi Arabia. The agreement will also transfer technology to install weaponry on these aircraft as well as localize the supply chain for spare parts in the Kingdom.

2018


----------



## The SC

MP5A2 and MP5A3
















P7M13 9mm











G36C, G36E, G36KE















G3 rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

U.S. defense company Lockheed Martin is said to be attempting to secure more naval contracts with the Royal Saudi Naval Forces (RSNF), by offering Electronic Warfare (EW) systems.


----------



## The SC

*BIHO II* air defense system

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*AK-103*


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Hyundai Heavy Industries announces the start of construction of a ship engine plant in Saudi Arabia*

Establishing the JV’s plant, specialized in building engines, in the King Salman International Complex for Maritime Industries and Services.. The project is set to be completed by May 2022.






















Also.. Last June, the International Maritime Industries Company and Hyundai signed a memorandum of understanding to cooperate in the construction and maintenance of warships in the Kingdom..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> *BIHO II* air defense system


Its really cute


The SC said:


> *AK-103*


Why ak 103?! There is much better choices


The SC said:


>


Which types of missiles can built in this factory? Any chance of ICBMs?


The SC said:


> *Hyundai Heavy Industries announces the start of construction of a ship engine plant in Saudi Arabia*
> 
> Establishing the JV’s plant, specialized in building engines, in the King Salman International Complex for Maritime Industries and Services.. The project is set to be completed by May 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also.. Last June, the International Maritime Industries Company and Hyundai signed a memorandum of understanding to cooperate in the construction and maintenance of warships in the Kingdom..


Great great news maybe best news of week or month


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Its really cute
> 
> Why ak 103?! There is much better choices
> 
> Which types of missiles can built in this factory? Any chance of ICBMs?
> 
> Great great news maybe best news of week or month


- Yes.. cute and potent..

- No better choices than the AK-103 in all circumstances reliability ..KSA is also making German assault rifles under license.. The AK-103 is not as cute as the Western ones.. but more efficient overall..

- I guess more than one type of missile.. KSA will match every Iranian made BM with better technology.. so at least 6 or 7 types of BMs.. plus long and medium range cruise missiles..

- Indeed good and important news..just few nations can make all kind of advanced naval engines..


----------



## The SC

*2200 FPB boats for the Saudi Navy with some ToT..*






On November 19, 2021, French shipbuilder Couach (Chantier Naval Couach) launched the first 2200 FPB fast patrol boat out of 12 ordered by the Royal Saudi Naval Forces for critical infrastructure protection missions.

This new program comes a few years after the delivery of 79 different vessels for the Saudi Ministry of Interior, and reaffirms Saudi Arabia's confidence in the ability of the Couach shipyard to provide robust, high-performance vessels.

Designed and built by Couach, the boats will carry out the missions of protecting sensitive infrastructure, protecting maritime borders, and combating piracy and smuggling as soon as they are accepted by the customer.

The boat is 22.35 meters long, 5.6 meters wide and has a draft of less than 1 metre. Its two 895 kW engines allow it to reach a speed of 30 knots, an economical cruising speed of 15 knots, and a range of 600 nautical miles at 28 knots. The vessel is equipped with a 20 mm gun that is operated Remotely mounted in the front of the boat, in addition to the 12.7 mm machine gun in the aft, there is also an external control station on board the boat.

Since construction began in 2020, Couach has been able to maintain the projected schedule of the program despite the effects of the Covid-19 health crisis, thanks to the commitment of all its teams. The production rate will soon reach its target of one vessel per month, with the last vessel scheduled for delivery in early 2023.






https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...patrol-boat-for-royal-saudi-navy/#prettyPhoto

Designed for long range patrolling, the 2200 FPB is a surveillance, search and rescue, fast patrol boat.. Seaproven..

*MISSIONS​*

Fast Regular Patrol
Coastal Surveillance in EEZ
Search & Rescue
Inland Waters Traffic Control
CONCEPT

Easy maintenance & robustness
Excellent seaworthiness
State-of-the-art construction
Comfort & Safety for crews

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Can the traditional Kalashnikov be converted to a modern rifle?






It is possible to “adapt” the clash to become a rifle more suitable for the current era through tactical accessories that increase the performance of the rifle.

These accessories allow the owner of the gun to "modify" it to suit his anatomical characteristics (hand length, grip size, and other physical characteristics).

These accessories also help, according to the tasks required, in the integration of the rifle and the fighter into a harmonious unit 

Many of the accessories that have become available for the most popular assault rifle in the world can be divided into three categories..

- The first includes those that make the weapon more convenient (more comfortable and compatible with the holder)
- The second - those that change the shooting characteristics 
- The third - that which helps the shooter to hit the target






Some of the accessories shown in the above illustration: 

A pistol grip can be added to a cushion to increase or decrease its thickness according to the size of the shooter's hand 

Tactical front protective grip "rails" with holes for adding accessories such as optics, hand grip and flashlight 

The charging handle that comes standard with the gun is thin and short and can easily slip out of the hand if gloves are worn. A thicker handle with grooves is added to increase grip and traction 

Switching between shooting modes.. The standard Fire translator with the gun does not allow switching to become one, but often you need to raise your hand from the trigger to change between shooting modes. The improved tactical type contains a bump that allows switching between shooting modes without taking the hand off the trigger 

Your "fives" or the traditional "rigid" rifle butt, while you can add an adjustable telescopic fifth and extension according to the length of the shooter's hand 
Some types of telescopic fifths are also equipped with an adjustable "cheek" that can help when shooting at long ranges with the cheek resting on it. 


muzzle brake-compensator 
The device can be installed according to the type of tasks. If the tasks are night, you need a non-split flame reducer (one of its disadvantages is an increase in recoil) 
If the tasks are daytime, the muzzle brake with different holes can be used, which helps to some extent in reducing recoil. 


Silencer 
Its benefits are many, reducing the sound (with the use of subsonic shots) reducing and almost suppressing the flame and flicker 

Picatni rails are important for installing various tactical accessories on the rifle 

Modern aiming binoculars, their benefits are not hidden from any ram at distances exceeding 200-300 meters 
Night vision binoculars, thermal binoculars, rangefinder 

tactical flashlight 
A tactical flashlight usually has a high illumination power and, when directed directly into the eye, can blind the enemy for a long time. Flashlights are usually shockproof and waterproof to withstand the vibrations caused by gunfire and serve for a long time If a fighter has to work in tough conditions it can have several brightness power modes including a strong dazzle mode which is convenient when a fighter breaks into a room and needs to Confuse the enemy 

laser target designator 
The laser target selector sends a laser beam that indicates where the bullet hits the target directly. And far away 
Of course, good quality and high-priced devices can send two types of laser beam 
The type that is visible to the naked eye 
And the invisible infrared type that needs night vision devices to see it 
Some modern devices contain a flashlight and a laser target finder with two built-in modes 


These additions may not make the Kalashnikov a 21st century rifle, but they will certainly increase the performance of the rifle significantly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Saudi AK-103





It is characterized by high accuracy, unlike the old version, which had poor accuracy





Light bounce unlike previous versions with annoying bounces





The barrel is helical with very fine circuits to reduce the speed of heating of the barrel & a new anti-flicker that reduces bounce





General specifications of the AK-103 assault rifle:

Caliber 7.62 mm
Weight with storage 4.1 kg while without storage 3.6 kg

(The old version weighed 4.3 kg)

Length 943 mm - folded sole 705 mm
The rate of fire is 600 rounds per minute
Lethal range 550 m
The magazine holds 30 rounds
It can fire spray, 3 and one by one bullets






Saudi Arabia obtained a license from Russia to manufacture it locally with ToT..
An initial licensing agreement was signed between Russia's RosobornoExport and the Saudi Military Industries Company..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> The Saudi AK-103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is characterized by high accuracy, unlike the old version, which had poor accuracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light bounce unlike previous versions with annoying bounces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The barrel is helical with very fine circuits to reduce the speed of heating of the barrel & a new anti-flicker that reduces bounce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General specifications of the AK-103 assault rifle:
> 
> Caliber 7.62 mm
> Weight with storage 4.1 kg while without storage 3.6 kg
> 
> (The old version weighed 4.3 kg)
> 
> Length 943 mm - folded sole 705 mm
> The rate of fire is 600 rounds per minute
> Lethal range 550 m
> The magazine holds 30 rounds
> It can fire spray, 3 and one by one bullets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia obtained a license from Russia to manufacture it locally with ToT..
> An initial licensing agreement was signed between Russia's RosobornoExport and the Saudi Military Industries Company..


God bless you The SC 
I love that you always update Arab threads 
Thanks for your activities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*"Коршун-3"*











Intelligent bombs
















Grom-2.. Nozzle for dynamic gas jet correction system


----------



## The SC

Secretly funded by the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia (KSA), Hrim is a short-range ballistic missile (SRBM) currently under development in Ukraine. In exchange for the sponsorship, KSA will receive a full transfer of technology (ToT) that will enhance the Kingdom’s ability to domestically produce ballistic missiles (BMs).


----------



## The SC

The Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI) and the Ukrainian Ministry of Defense are currently discussing the transfer and localization of a Ukrainian electronic warfare (EW) system.


----------



## The SC

Saudi armored vehicle *TARES*


----------



## The SC

Oshkosh Al-Tadrea Industry "A Saudi-American partnership to transfer defense industry technology and expertise..


----------



## The SC

Eurosam have approached the Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI) over a variety of air defense systems for JVs..






EUROSAM is the *Prime contractor for the SAMP-T and PAAMS programmes*


The naval systems SAAM and SAAM AD (Surface-to-Air Anti-Missile) systems and PAAMS (Principle Anti-Air Missile System), for the protection of naval vessels using Aster 15 and Aster 30 missiles guided by Arabel or Empar radars.
The ground-launched SAMP-T (Sol-Air Moyenne Portée – Terrestre) or Land SAAM AD, using the longer-range Aster 30 missile guided by the Arabel radar


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia has built yellowcake uranium processing plant .. ​
#saudiarabia #world #news.. 2020

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC

Dragon in the Gulf: Saudi-Chinese Military Relations​





Saudi Arabia and China enjoy a decades-long but largely shadowy relationship encompassing ballistic missiles, combat drones, and more recently, *air defense systems*. The Riyadh-Beijing dialogue is set to significantly expand with emphasis on infrastructure, energy and defense, as Saudi Crown Prince (CP) Mohammed and Chinese President Xi Jinping see great potential for synergy between their respective signature development programs - Vision 2030 (Saudi Arabia) and the Belt & Road Initiative (China).


----------



## The SC

www.l3harris.com​


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

Russian armored vehicle gaz tiger at the Saudi Shielding Company factory..


----------



## The SC

The names of the four Saudi *MMSC* ships:

- *HMS King Saud 820 *

- *HMS King Fahd 822 *

- *HMS King Abdullah 824 *

- *HMS King Salman 826*







A memorandum of understanding was signed between Lockheed Martin and the Saudi Arabian Military Industries Company (SAMI) to work together to build defense capabilities in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia to support Vision 2030 and provide localization efforts associated with contracted frigates..

The program will be completed and the four frigates will be delivered to the Saudi Navy in October 2024..


----------



## The SC

Made in Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> Made in Saudi Arabia



MBS looks like the GOAT in that video


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Flight tests conducted in Saudi Arabia prove easy and fully autonomous operation from takeoff to landing.
Successful operations of the Saker-1B have been conducted in the past few months.
Saker-1B MALE UAS has been tested in the harsh desert for long endurance, high altitude and high speed flights
The drones are equipped with Satellite Communications Data Link (SATCOM) and Beyond Visual Line of Sight (BVLOS).
The high performance of data linking to the satellite for command and control purposes was also demonstrated during flight tests.
Due to the availability of autopilot technology, Saker-1B has advanced jamming and data security systems.
Saker-1B conducted a series of landing tests with a maximum weight of 1100 kg
A number of different payloads were tested in beta missions to monitor overall system performance and readiness for real applications

Saker-1B MALE
It is an advanced unmanned aerial system with fully autonomous capability. Equipped with automatic take-off and landing systems, and satellite communications, the drone is designed to operate in harsh environments capable of flying for more than 19 hours at an altitude of up to 16,500 feet with a range of 1,600 miles (2,600 km)..

*Saker-1A*





*Saker-2*





*Saker-4*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> View attachment 816681
> 
> 
> View attachment 816682
> 
> 
> Flight tests conducted in Saudi Arabia prove easy and fully autonomous operation from takeoff to landing.
> Successful operations of the Saker-1B have been conducted in the past few months.
> Saker-1B MALE UAS has been tested in the harsh desert for long endurance, high altitude and high speed flights
> The drones are equipped with Satellite Communications Data Link (SATCOM) and Beyond Visual Line of Sight (BVLOS).
> The high performance of data linking to the satellite for command and control purposes was also demonstrated during flight tests.
> Due to the availability of autopilot technology, Saker-1B has advanced jamming and data security systems.
> Saker-1B conducted a series of landing tests with a maximum weight of 1100 kg
> A number of different payloads were tested in beta missions to monitor overall system performance and readiness for real applications
> 
> Saker-1B MALE
> It is an advanced unmanned aerial system with fully autonomous capability. Equipped with automatic take-off and landing systems, and satellite communications, the drone is designed to operate in harsh environments capable of flying for more than 19 hours at an altitude of up to 16,500 feet with a range of 1,600 miles (2,600 km)..
> 
> *Saker-1A*
> View attachment 816683


Does the Saudi Armed Forces produces thoses missiles and what is the name of those missiles (i think mostly atgm)


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Does the Saudi Armed Forces produces thoses missiles and what is the name of those missiles (i think mostly atgm)


They are mostly Chinese AR-1 and 1B and AR-2 produced in KSA with ToT..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Feb 15, 2022

• Ukraine returns to the joint venture with the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia to create a aircraft based on the An-132
• Saudi Arabia has additional requirements, including placing the wing at a distance of 1.5 meters from the nose and some additional requirements

Among the additional Saudi requests is to increase the manufacture of local content of the plane on Saudi soil..

The percentage of local manufacturing that @TAQNIA is doing is good, butsaudi Arabia wants to increase this percentage in stages..


----------



## The SC

SAMI-CMI Saudi Arabia will be exhibiting in the World Defense Show exhibition the "ROAYA Tower", the first Saudi combat tower developed by Saudi engineers in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia..






Sami has integrated the capabilities of a laser warning system In addition to the gunfire locator system in the tower.. A great idea and a really good move.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Saudi company SAMI-CMI has integrated its combat turrets on the Emirati-Saudi armored vehicle..


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500142647457062915

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Korean frigate HDF-3800SA will be made in Saudi Arabia


----------



## The SC

A historic Saudi-Swiss partnership to localize air defense technologies..🇸🇦🇨🇭






Ibrahim bin Hamad Al-Zeer, Chairman of the Board of Directors of Rad Arabia, said during the signing of the agreement..The company will localize the manufacture and development of weapons and technologies for air defense systems..This is through its factory in Jeddah, which covers an area of 25,000 square meters, and it will maintain equipment.. And the production of spare parts for these systems that are used to defend against air targets..Such as missiles, drones and projectiles..






Rad Arabia will serve its customers In the Kingdom, and also the Middle East and Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

“SAMI-MBDA”

Saudi Arabia signs a joint venture agreement with the European company MBDA to produce and develop defense missiles in the Kingdom..






The “SAMI-MBDA” company for missile systems, will provide maintenance, repair and overhaul services, and “production and development” of defense missile systems in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

The new Saudi combat drone “SAMOOM”






“SAMOOM” can fly up to 50 hours and have a range of more than 250 km, in addition to its ability to use SATCOM for satellite linking, which gives it a much greater range.

“SAMOOM” has a maximum altitude range of 13,800 meters, a maximum take-off weight of 3.3 tons, and can fly with a payload of 1.05 tons of ammunition and armament.

“SAMOOM” uses several electro-optical camera systems, including ARGOS II-HD, whose industry rights have been “fully owned” by Saudi Intra Company, and the local AETOS system, which is entirely manufactured by Intra Company.

“SAMOOM” has 6 suspension points under the wings and a suspension point under the hull to carry several different types of armament and ammunition, including the new Saudi SHALFA-1 and SHALFA-2 (Shalfa) munitions also manufactured by the same company Intra.. In addition to bombs based on MK-82 bombs such as the GBU-12.


----------



## The SC

South Korea showed a Batch at the #International_Defense_Exhibition in Riyadh ..on which was wrote the sentence: *KM-SAM KSA* in reference to the Korean medium-range air defense system..






*KM-SAM*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Korean frigate HDF-3800SA will be made in Saudi Arabia in a JV.. another milestone after the Avante 2200 corvette..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

A partnership between “SAMI” Saudi Arabia and the American Lockheed to develop the capabilities of maintaining C-130 aircraft..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506642686836682756

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

Sanam Company is the National Company for Automotive Industries

The foundation stone for the first factory was laid on 01/26/2022

The first phase of the project aims to manufacture a Musso pick-up car..With two copies of the chassis .The long and the short..
















And a Rexton SUV Affiliated with SangYong Co.
With a local content of no less than 15-10% as a start






And the Korean supply chain companies specialized in the manufacture of auto parts, which number up to 20 companies, will be localized through the establishment of cooperative partners in partnership with Saudis.






Dr. Fahd Al-Duhaish, President and CEO, stated that the first car will be produced in the second half of next year 2023,, He also added that the project aims to make Jubail an attractive city for automobile industries by providing supply chains for this industry..

The company aims to increase the percentage of local content to reach 60-70% by 2026..

Cars will carry the SangYong company logo in the first stages until the local content percentage reaches 50%, and then they will start carrying the Sanam company logo.

As for the second stage, it is the production of an MPV car






The third stage is the development and design of engines..


----------



## The SC

Talks between Saudi Arabia and L3Harris to buy spy planes






L3Harris has partnered with BAE Systems to provide the Saudi Air Force with a new ISR platform..

It is a multi-intelligence aircraft capable of capturing any type of electronic intelligence signal, such as signals intelligence and communications, and using that information to do whatever is needed to stop an attack or plan an attack..

Saudi Arabia is working hard to improve its Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance (ISR) capabilities in order to prevent attacks by drones, cruise missiles and ballistic missiles launched by the Iran-backed Houthi militia in Yemen.


----------



## The SC

Joseph Rank, CEO of Lockheed Martin in the Middle East and Africa, said in a surprising statement to the Arab news newspaper that the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia is cooperating with Lockheed Martin to manufacture an anti-drone air defense system locally.

It is worth noting that the system will be manufactured locally and will not be subject to US export conditions.






To fight the growing danger of hostile drones, Lockheed Martin is offering MORFIUS, a drone armed with a High-Powered Microwave (HPM) to zap UAV swarms out of the sky. MORFIUS is a reusable drone that can fit inside a six-inch diameter launch tube and weighs less than 30 pounds, light and versatile enough to attach to ground stations, ground vehicles, or aircraft.

Crucial to the promise of MORFIUS is its ability to zap many drones at once in mid-air..


----------



## The SC

Maintenance work on the T700 engine for the Apache and Black Hawk military aircraft began inside the company in 2021.

Engine maintenance is carried out by our national staff with a 100% localization rate, in order to achieve the goals of the #Saudi_Vision_2030 for the military sector in the Kingdom.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508714112632725508


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

Soon :

"Jubail Train" will be a mainstay in the growth of the industry and the export of Saudi products to the world..


----------



## The SC

*SAMI-MBDA




*






Not only will KSA get the manufacturing and the missiles' ToT, the Saudis will study these complex technologies to be independent with their own abilities to design and develop their own ammunition..


----------



## The SC

According to International Monetary Fund forecasts, the size of the Saudi economy will exceed $1 trillion in 2022, for the first time in its history. The data of the Saudi Statistics Authority indicated that the Kingdom's economy grew during the first quarter of 2022, with the highest quarterly growth rate since 2011. The growth rate during the first quarter of this year was 9.6%.






The ambition is in 2030 it becomes 1.8 trillion!!!

In 2027 Aramco will export 14 million barrels of Oil and 8 million barrels of petrochemicals.
Currently 300,000 petrochemicals.

Today Aramco has the highest market value in its history at $2.392 trillion.


----------



## The SC

"Lucid" signs an agreement to establish its factory in "Abdullah Economic".. In the presence of the Ministries of Finance and Investment, and the Investments and Development Funds, and the Reconstruction of the City


----------



## The SC

A picture published by the American writer Chuck Bavarer 9 hours ago:

It is believed that there are two secret nuclear bases ☢️ in Riyadh and Sharqiyah 🇸🇦 covering Iranian territory.. equipped with at least 10 nuclear warheads






The author does not seem to be reliable.. Maybe this is just to stir up public opinion

The Saudi Strategic Missile Force has more than one base, and the range of its missiles can reach Iran easily .. But the nuclear heads seem unfounded ..


----------



## The SC

*The first Saudi combat tower developed 100% locally in cooperation with a number of sectors in the Kingdom




*

The great success of the 2022 Defense Exhibition, which witnessed presentations from more than 450 leading defense industries companies from about 37 countries, was not limited to its formation as a platform that brought the giants of defense industries at the regional and global levels under one roof, but to what it contained of various local innovations during That important event, which lasted four days.

Among the highlights of the event is the armed tower system known as “Vision”, which represents the first Saudi armed combat tower of its kind, developed 100% locally in cooperation with a number of Saudi sectors.

The Saudi Company for Defense Systems (SAMI CMI) presented the joint project between SAMI and "John Cockrell Defense", the "Roya" armed tower and other modern armament systems inside the company's booth. The “Roya” armed tower system is the first in a new generation of defense weapons systems technologies produced by the Kingdom in support of its defense activities, and its launch reflects the great role played by the past Saudi talents and competencies in the Kingdom, after years of exchanging experiences in the field of defense industries.

The “Vision” armed turret is light in weight and ready for multitasking. It can be armed with a 12.7 caliber machine gun or a 7.62 mm machine gun and a 40 mm grenade launcher. It is also fully equipped with remote control with the possibility of refueling ammunition from inside the tower, and was developed using advanced technology developed by Saudi engineers with the support of specialized experts, and the armed tower system “Vision” corresponds to the needs and requirements of the Saudi defense sectors.

The new innovative armament system represents a real step forward in the defense industry in the Kingdom, which is being localized across all levels and sectors at an accelerating pace. 

The Saudi Defense Systems Company (Sami CMI), as a company specialized in the design, development, production and sustainability of towers and integrated defense systems solutions, sees in the system The armed tower “Vision” represents a quantum leap in its endeavors to enhance local defense capabilities in line with the objectives of the Kingdom’s Vision 2030.


*Military news, regional military news, Saudi Arabia*


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia announces the establishment of the “National Academy of Military Industries”​
22.05.2022






The General Authority for Military Industries in Saudi Arabia announced the establishment of the "National Academy of Military Industries" to train, qualify and enable national cadres to work in the military and defense industries sector.

According to the Saudi Press Agency "SPA", this comes "to contribute to achieving the goals of localization, in a manner that meets the requirements of the supply chain plan in the sector announced by the authority in the middle of the year 2021, and to achieve one of the outputs of the strategy for developing manpower in the sector that was announced in February the past".
"SPA" also stated that "the ceremony announcing the establishment of the National Academy of Military Industries, which was held at the academy's headquarters in Riyadh, was attended by more than 35 companies from local and international companies and relevant government agencies."

The formation of the Academy's Board of Directors was announced and the establishment license was handed over to the Academy's Board Chairman, Engineer, Walid Abu Khaled, and the founding partners.

For his part, the Governor of the General Authority for Military Industries, Engineer Ahmed Al-Ohali, stressed that “the establishment of an independent academy specialized in the military and defense industries sector, whose board of directors was formed with representation from the public and private sectors and with the support of the Technical and Vocational Training Corporation and industrial companies, is an extension of of the strategy for the military industries sector, which was approved by the Council of Ministers in April of the year 2021,” explaining that “this academy will be the largest supporter of the sector strategy that bets on the national human resource, and that the localization of technologies is linked to the localization of the capabilities of the national human resource.”

Ahmed Al-Ohali pointed out that "the authority is committed to supporting national human cadres, and that the military industries sector in the Kingdom has witnessed qualitative leaps in the past five years."

Engineer Walid Abu Khaled, CEO of “Sami” Company, Chairman of the Academy’s Board of Directors, confirmed that “The National Academy of Military Industries is a strategic tool for the success of the supply chain project in the military industries sector through the development and refinement of the knowledge and capabilities of the human element in the specialized technical, engineering and scientific fields and disciplines. and related to the military, defense and security industries, and what the needs of the labor market require.

He added: "Developing, qualifying and empowering national cadres, creating innovative and new industries and technologies, strengthening the Kingdom's strategic independence and seeking to localize this promising sector is a strategic goal that supports achieving the sector's goals by localizing more than 50% of military spending by 2030."

It is noteworthy that the headquarters of the National Academy of Military Industries extends over an area of an estimated 65,000 square meters, with a total capacity of 2,000 students.

Source: "SPA"

https://news.middleeast-24.com/world/215391.html


----------



## The SC

*The Turkish presidency announces an upcoming visit by the Saudi Crown Prince.. Erdogan confirms Turkey's sharing of its experiences in the field of defense industries with Saudi Arabia*


----------



## Corruptistan

Some very impressive developments in Saudi Arabia in recent years.

Not surprised given the ranking of Saudi Arabian universities (top-ranked in the Muslim world if I am not wrong), the vibrant and evolving R&D scene, the local talent pool, population size, economy (very deep pockets), governmemtal and private investment, ambitious goals and the MbS factor.

Any information about indigenous Saudi Arabian electro-optics and electronic systems?


----------



## The SC

Khan2727 said:


> Some very impressive developments in Saudi Arabia in recent years.
> 
> Not surprised given the ranking of Saudi Arabian universities (top-ranked in the Muslim world if I am not wrong), the vibrant and evolving R&D scene, the local talent pool, population size, economy (very deep pockets), governmemtal and private investment, ambitious goals and the MbS factor.
> 
> Any information about indigenous Saudi Arabian electro-optics and electronic systems?






_The Electro-Optics Lab was established in 1431 H (2010) with an aim to engage in design, manufacturing and testing infrared and electro-optical sensors, focal plane arrays and camera systems. The lab also aims to educate a new generation of engineers, in the above named technologies who will be the driving force for technological advancement and innovation in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

https://psatri.ksu.edu.sa/en/Laboratories/Electro-Optics-Laboratory


Saudi Arabia-based electronics, optronics, communication, unmanned aerial systems and related services provider Intra Defense Technologies and South Africa-based precision optronic solutions supplier Hensoldt Optronics, have signed an exclusive partner agreement for the joint development and future co-production of next generation airborne electro-optic systems.

https://www.engineeringnews.co.za/a...lectro-optical-systems-2020-02-21/rep_id:4136


L3 Technologies announced on June 18th that it has signed a joint venture agreement with Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI) to collaborate on electro-optical and infrared (EO/IR) and special mission systems projects within Saudi Arabia. The contract was signed in the SAMI Chalet during the Paris Air Show. In February 2019, L3 and SAMI announced the signing of a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) relating to the joint venture.

https://ussaudi.org/l3-sami-enter-form-jv-electro-optical-and-infrared-missions/_


Made in saudi arabia digital technology​



​Advanced Electronics Company: top ICT capabilities in Saudi Arabia​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Corruptistan

The SC said:


> View attachment 851298​
> _The Electro-Optics Lab was established in 1431 H (2010) with an aim to engage in design, manufacturing and testing infrared and electro-optical sensors, focal plane arrays and camera systems. The lab also aims to educate a new generation of engineers, in the above named technologies who will be the driving force for technological advancement and innovation in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> https://psatri.ksu.edu.sa/en/Laboratories/Electro-Optics-Laboratory
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia-based electronics, optronics, communication, unmanned aerial systems and related services provider Intra Defense Technologies and South Africa-based precision optronic solutions supplier Hensoldt Optronics, have signed an exclusive partner agreement for the joint development and future co-production of next generation airborne electro-optic systems.
> 
> https://www.engineeringnews.co.za/a...lectro-optical-systems-2020-02-21/rep_id:4136
> 
> 
> L3 Technologies announced on June 18th that it has signed a joint venture agreement with Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI) to collaborate on electro-optical and infrared (EO/IR) and special mission systems projects within Saudi Arabia. The contract was signed in the SAMI Chalet during the Paris Air Show. In February 2019, L3 and SAMI announced the signing of a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) relating to the joint venture.
> 
> https://ussaudi.org/l3-sami-enter-form-jv-electro-optical-and-infrared-missions/_
> 
> 
> Made in saudi arabia digital technology​
> View attachment 851297
> 
> 
> ​Advanced Electronics Company: top ICT capabilities in Saudi Arabia​



Impressive. I imagine that a lot has changed for the better since those deals were signed as well. Looks like Saudi Arabia is undergoing impressive changes across the board. I am curious to see how much of Vision 2030 will be fully implemented but it has been a good start from what I can see.

Any important news about NEOM lately and the planned Lucid Motors factory in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## The SC

The launch of the Semiconductor Forum, the first event of its kind in the Kingdom to support the localization of the electronic chip industry.

The Saudi Semiconductor Program, which is the first of its kind in the region in the field of electronic chip design and manufacture, was launched and is supervised by the Research, Development and Innovation Development Authority (RDIA).







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509050350992510979





In a statement received by Arqam, Yokogawa said that the Minimal Fab is an innovative production system that enables the manufacturing of various semiconductor and electro-mechanical systems in small quantities without the need for clean rooms.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509579139237531661

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Industrial Gases Saudi Arabia
SIGAS*




​Electronics​An industry leader in gases for the electronics market—semiconductor, display, solar, and LED
Semiconductor industry​Linde is the technology partner of choice for global semiconductor manufacturers. We offer a broad portfolio of electronic specialty gas and bulk solutions – backed by a global supply chain, to bring you high quality, rigorously measured, consistent, reliable and more sustainable semiconductor manufacturing processes.

Materials we offer for semiconductor manufacturing are the following:
*Bulk gases*: Argon, Carbon Dioxide, Helium, Hydrogen, Nitrogen, Oxygen.

Most common specialty gases for semiconductor industry: Nitrogen trifluoride, Tungsten hexafluoride, Hydrogen chloride, Ammonia, Disilane, Germane, high purity carbon dioxide, Nitrous oxide..

*Display industry*​In addition to the full range of gases required to manufacture display flat panels in all package sizes, we deliver unique value-added technical solutions and turnkey projects to help customers meet their environmental and cost targets.

Linde offerings for the display industry

• Cost-effective bulk gas supply including large-scale on-site SPECTRA-N™ high-purity nitrogen generators, which are the most cost-effective and reliable way to supply ultra-pure nitrogen in the large qualities needed by display manufacturers. With gas impurity levels below 1ppb, the SPECTRA-N generator consumes less power than conventional generators and also provides excellent turn-down capabilities to meet facility ramp-up requirements.
• Dedicated comprehensive electronics special gases portfolio and global supply chains for the display industry
• New high-purity nitrous oxide (N2O) gas facilities in China, Taiwan and Korea to support the next generation of display technology
• On-site Generation-F® fluorine generators for chamber cleaning, lower manufacturing carbon footprint, and peace of mind in supply security, especially for > Gen 10 manufacturing fabs

Materials we offer for display manufacturing are the following:

*Bulk gases:* Argon, carbon dioxide, helium, hydrogen, nitrogen, oxygen

*Electronic special gases:* Cleaning (Fluorine and Nitrogen trifluoride), Deposition (Ammonia, Nitrous oxide, and Silane), Doping (Diborane and Phosphine), Etching (Boron trichloride, Chlorine, Octafluorocylobutane, Pentafluoroethane, Sulfur hexafluoride, and Tetrafluoromethane) , Laser (Fluorine/Hydrogen, Hydrogen chloride/Hydrogen/Neon, Krypton, Neon, and Xenon).


*Solar industry*

Adding value to the global solar industry through leading integrated gases and chemical supply solutions

Linde's offer includes:

• An extended product portfolio, a response to the needs of our customers, and a solid supply chain with the ability to deliver our products to any place in the world
• Strong gas engineering competence and chemical delivery systems at the customer site
• Support for technology development with a know-how developed over many years in the photovoltaic industry and through working with several different partners such as equipment manufacturers and end users

Materials we offer for crystalline silicon cell manufacturing are the following:

*Bulk gases*: Argon, Helium, Hydrogen, Nitrogen, Oxygen.

*Electronic special gases*: Silane, Ammonia,Fluorine (on-site generation), Sulphur hexafluoride, Chlorine, Carbon tetrafluoride, Arsine and phosphine mixtures.


*LED Industry*

We complement our electronic materials portfolio and global supply chain with turnkey capabilities for larger LED fabs. These on-site facilities ensure a continuous, monitored, and flexible supply of gas. Standardized and modular designs give you the added benefit of maximum cost efficiencies and reliability.

On-Site Supply
• On-site ammonia purifiers
• SPECTRA-N™ on-site nitrogen generators
• On-site high-purity hydrogen generators

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533138431295070209
Solid-propellant rocket tested at KAUST.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paul2

Khan2727 said:


> Impressive. I imagine that a lot has changed for the better since those deals were signed as well. Looks like Saudi Arabia is undergoing impressive changes across the board. I am curious to see how much of Vision 2030 will be fully implemented but it has been a good start from what I can see.
> 
> Any important news about NEOM lately and the planned Lucid Motors factory in Saudi Arabia?



NEOM is said to be quietly scaled down these days for Saudis massively miscalculating the commitment needed.


----------



## The SC

Paul2 said:


> NEOM is said to be quietly scaled down these days for Saudis massively miscalculating the commitment needed.


Any credible sources?

NEOM’s $500m hyper-scale data center to boost cognitive ecosystem globally​February 02, 2022

https://www.arabnews.com/node/2016991/business-economy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

*KSA wants to keep it "secret" a huge deal between Korea and Saudi Arabia*

Korea: We expect to win arms orders this year that may reach more than 15 billion dollars
If things go according to plan..

Saudi Arabia is the most important export destination, as it has contracted on the KM-SAM air defense system, next-generation frigates and the Joint air defense system Biho (more than 6 billion in total)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia has a strong interest in AKINCI With munition and TOT..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536778982410133505


----------



## The SC

Chinese company NORINCO: *PLZ-A4 *cannon specially designed for Saudi Arabia, according to their combat experience






Quoting information from NORINCO at Defense World Expo 2022,
The new PLZ45A4 is specially designed for the Saudi Armed Forces
According to the experience that Saudi Arabia actually gained from the previous version
PLZ45 155 mm self-propelled howitzer in service with the Saudi army

PLZ45A4 is based on the same design as the previous version of PLZ45
But with a new tower design. According to NORINCO, PLZ45-A4 . is equipped with
A new fire control system, and a new radar to measure speed has also been installed
It is provided with protection against wind and sand.
-
In terms of thrust, the PLZ45A4 is equipped with a new automatic gearbox.
The PLZ45A4 retains the firing capabilities of the PLZ45 equipped with a 155 . caliber gun
Capable of firing all NATO standard ammunition.
The vehicle uses a semi-automatic loading system

The PLZ45 howitzer fires a batch of ammunition (ERFB),
Including High Explosive (ERFB/HE) and Base Bleed High Explosive
(ERFB-BB/HE), ERFB-BB/RA, ERFB/WP, ERFB/
Illuminating, ERFB/Smoke, ERFB-BB/Cargo with firing range
The maximum is 39 km. The PLZ45A4 is also capable of firing projectiles
155mm caliber GPS-guided
(GPS) with a maximum firing range of 50 km.

After the World Defense Exhibition 2022, the Saudi armed forces planned
To conduct experimental tests of the PLZ45-A4 155-mm self-propelled howitzer.

The Kingdom emphasized safety and air conditioning systems in this version
And the Chinese said: Done






 History​Noricum, the arms division of the Austrian steel company Voest-Alpine, purchased the design rights to the GC-45 howitzer after Space Research Corporation moved to Brussels. They made a number of detail changes to improve mass production, resulting in the *GHN-45* (Gun, Howitzer, Noricum), which was offered in a variety of options like the APU and fire control systems. Once out of prison, Gerald Bull was soon contacted by China.[4]

The PLA also used the Noricum version, producing it as the PLL01/WA021, which entered service in 1987.[5][6] They also mounted it on a locally designed tracked chassis to produce the PLZ-45 (also known as the Type 88), along with an ammo-carrier based on the same chassis. The PLZ-45 did not enter service with the PLA primarily because their existing artillery was all based on Soviet-standard 152 mm ammunition. However, two major batches of PLZ-45s were sold to the Kuwaiti and to Saudi Arabia.

So basically this is a western system design,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

Paul2 said:


> NEOM is said to be quietly scaled down these days for Saudis massively miscalculating the commitment needed.



I don't know anything about that. On the contrary it seems that things are moving in the right directions given all the related news. A project on such an immensely huge and unprecedented scale is obviously not going to be built overnight. There will probably be a few setbacks but I don't think that KSA or MbS plan to back down. Saudi Vision 2030 and NEOM are part and parcel.



The SC said:


> *KSA wants to keep it "secret" a huge deal between Korea and Saudi Arabia*
> 
> Korea: We expect to win arms orders this year that may reach more than 15 billion dollars
> If things go according to plan..
> 
> Saudi Arabia is the most important export destination, as it has contracted on the KM-SAM air defense system, next-generation frigates and the Joint air defense system Biho (more than 6 billion in total)
> 
> View attachment 853225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 853230



It seems that South Korea is becoming a bigger and bigger partner of Saudi Arabia. There is history here. From the time of my father's time in Saudi Arabia, there was a huge South Korean community working in KSA. They were apparently well-thought of. Hard to believe today.



The SC said:


> Chinese company NORINCO: *PLZ-A4 *cannon specially designed for Saudi Arabia, according to their combat experience
> 
> View attachment 853970
> 
> 
> Quoting information from NORINCO at Defense World Expo 2022,
> The new PLZ45A4 is specially designed for the Saudi Armed Forces
> According to the experience that Saudi Arabia actually gained from the previous version
> PLZ45 155 mm self-propelled howitzer in service with the Saudi army
> 
> PLZ45A4 is based on the same design as the previous version of PLZ45
> But with a new tower design. According to NORINCO, PLZ45-A4 . is equipped with
> A new fire control system, and a new radar to measure speed has also been installed
> It is provided with protection against wind and sand.
> -
> In terms of thrust, the PLZ45A4 is equipped with a new automatic gearbox.
> The PLZ45A4 retains the firing capabilities of the PLZ45 equipped with a 155 . caliber gun
> Capable of firing all NATO standard ammunition.
> The vehicle uses a semi-automatic loading system
> 
> The PLZ45 howitzer fires a batch of ammunition (ERFB),
> Including High Explosive (ERFB/HE) and Base Bleed High Explosive
> (ERFB-BB/HE), ERFB-BB/RA, ERFB/WP, ERFB/
> Illuminating, ERFB/Smoke, ERFB-BB/Cargo with firing range
> The maximum is 39 km. The PLZ45A4 is also capable of firing projectiles
> 155mm caliber GPS-guided
> (GPS) with a maximum firing range of 50 km.
> 
> After the World Defense Exhibition 2022, the Saudi armed forces planned
> To conduct experimental tests of the PLZ45-A4 155-mm self-propelled howitzer.
> 
> The Kingdom emphasized safety and air conditioning systems in this version
> And the Chinese said: Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History​Noricum, the arms division of the Austrian steel company Voest-Alpine, purchased the design rights to the GC-45 howitzer after Space Research Corporation moved to Brussels. They made a number of detail changes to improve mass production, resulting in the *GHN-45* (Gun, Howitzer, Noricum), which was offered in a variety of options like the APU and fire control systems. Once out of prison, Gerald Bull was soon contacted by China.[4]
> 
> The PLA also used the Noricum version, producing it as the PLL01/WA021, which entered service in 1987.[5][6] They also mounted it on a locally designed tracked chassis to produce the PLZ-45 (also known as the Type 88), along with an ammo-carrier based on the same chassis. The PLZ-45 did not enter service with the PLA primarily because their existing artillery was all based on Soviet-standard 152 mm ammunition. However, two major batches of PLZ-45s were sold to the Kuwaiti and to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> So basically this is a western system design,,



Has it not been used in Yemen already? Is there domestic production of the Saudi Arabian version?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Khan2727 said:


> I don't know anything about that. On the contrary it seems that things are moving in the right directions given all the related news. A project on such an immensely huge and unprecedented scale is obviously not going to be built overnight. There will probably be a few setbacks but I don't think that KSA or MbS plan to back down. Saudi Vision 2030 and NEOM are part and parcel.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that South Korea is becoming a bigger and bigger partner of Saudi Arabia. There is history here. From the time of my father's time in Saudi Arabia, there was a huge South Korean community working in KSA. They were apparently well-thought of. Hard to believe today.
> 
> 
> 
> Has it not been used in Yemen already? Is there domestic production of the Saudi Arabian version?


Yes South Koreans were working in KSA in huge numbers.. they were behind the construction of most the Saudi infrastructure..they were not rich at that time.. and now as a rich country they did not forget the Saudi favors and good treatment..

Yes the PLZ-45 was used in Yemen..this one is an upgrade tailor made for KSA.. it is called the *PLZ-45A4*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

What is the state of the mineral sector in Saudi Arabia? Talk about a few trillions of USD in wealth potentially. Staggering number.











I was looking at some of the industrial outputs of Saudi Arabia and I was pleasantly surprised.

Industrial production in Saudi Arabia increased by a record 26.7% year-on-year in April of 2022, as mining and quarrying grew by 28.3% as the country increased its oil production to its highest level by more than 10 million barrels per day. Manufacturing activity also increased by 25.1% as international trade recovered. On the other hand, electricity and gas supplies decreased 2%. Compared to the previous month, industrial production was up by 0.5%.​





Saudi Arabia Industrial Production - November 2022 Data - 1963-2021 Historical


Industrial production in Saudi Arabia rose by 14.1% year-on-year in October of 2022, slowing from a 15.7% gain in the prior month while marking the 12th month running of double-digit growth. The latest reading pointed to the softest pace in industrial output since January, amid a slower rise in...




tradingeconomics.com









__





List of countries by electricity production - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org














__





List of countries by steel production - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






An interesting article about seawater desalination in Saudi Arabia which is the leading country in the world in this field apparently.

From desert to oasis: Saudi Arabia and the global revolution in water treatment​*Turning seawater into drinking water was once seen as an expensive last resort for rich countries. Experts say that is no longer the case*

Every year, Saudi Arabia's farmers use 21 cubic kilometres of water, pumped to the surface from the country’s fossil aquifers, a non-renewable resource found deep underground.

This may sound like a lot, by comparison the country's households use up 3.5 cubic kilometres a year. Ethiopia's Gerd dam, currently under construction, could hold 74 cubic kilometres of water if fully filled, which will mainly be used for hydroelectric power generation.

So, just how much water does a growing arid nation need?

Under Saudi Arabia's plans to diversify its economy, the country will need vast quantities: the Red Sea tourism project, the most ambitious of its kind in the world, will need an estimated 50,000 cubic metres of water a day at least.

This is a critical challenge, so it is no surprise the government has blazed a trail investing in new technology to desalinate seawater.

The desalination revolution​Saudi Arabia, the UAE and Israel now receive more than half their water through this technology and invest significant resources in trying to make it more efficient.
Prior to this, the situation for water-stressed countries was looking bleak, but desalination offers a chance for more arid countries to address water shortages, at least partially, now that the cost of the technology is falling.

Seawater desalination was once too expensive to be viable – in the 1960s it cost $10 per cubic metre - but that cost has come down to as low as 50 cents per cubic metre, or even less.

This means it is no longer the preserve of wealthy countries.

“Ten years ago, the view of desalination was that it was a rich Arab state solution," says Nizar Kammourie, chief executive of Sawaco, one of the leading desalination companies in Saudi Arabia.

“But this exclusive club has grown and you now have Spain, Australia and many US states involved. But even the largest plant in the US, the Carlsbad desalination plant in San Diego, which produces about 220,000 cubic metres a day, qualifies as medium-size in the Gulf. Everyone thought it was unsustainable but now it is seen as the only viable solution,” he says.

Saudi Arabia is now a global leader in this technology, which is good news for everyone, especially millions of people worldwide who live in arid, coastal areas: as with most technology, more investment eventually leads to lower cost.

Saudi Arabia now has the largest plants anywhere in operation: the Al Jubeil plant produces 1.4 million cubic metres per day.

Advances in desalination mean that in arid coastal cities such as Basra, Iraq, seawater desalination is now within reach, although Hartha, a major project in Iraq, is behind schedule amid a series of corruption allegations.

Even as recently as 10 years ago, amid war and uncertain oil revenue, the idea of a desalination plant in Iraq was unthinkable due to cost.


Green desalination​Until recently, the technology has presented an environmental challenge for oil-rich countries.

Previously, the most common method of desalinating water involved burning hundreds of thousands of barrels of oil a day in thermal power stations and using excess heat to separate freshwater from salty brine.

The other common method involves membranes with microscopic holes to separate water from salt using reverse osmosis.

Both methods are costly, although membrane technology is advancing, with some firms planning to use advanced materials such as graphene.

Both methods also come with an environmental cost such as the disposing of extremely saline brine, which can affect maritime life, and a large carbon footprint.


But innovations, for example, using solar power and more efficient membranes, create less brine and use less energy.

“A lot of this came down to energy cost. It used to typically require 7-8 kwh per cubic metre in thermal desalination. But now that is 3 kwh in megaplants or even 2.5 kwh. If you couple this with solar it’s a real sustainable solution,” Mr Kammourie says.

“We’ve been doing desalination with renewable energy, partial solar solutions. Real life experiments using all reverse osmosis tech. The biggest advancements are with membranes that can deal with higher salinity. But so far that’s been incremental progress, not disruption.”

The solar domes of Neom​Through 2019, Solar Water chief executive David Reavley took no less than 18 flights to the Middle East, firming up a project to install revolutionary new technology in a completely new city: Saudi Arabia’s vision for a futuristic desert metropolis, known as Neom.

His company’s Solar Dome invention uses concentrated solar power - technology which already exists – to evaporate seawater inside a giant dome, separating fresh, drinkable water from extremely saline brine.


“We’ve taken this concept to an industrial scale and will be able to produce millions of cubic metres per year,” he says.

“From concept it took about two and a half years to develop into a situation where there was a sufficient volume of water that could be produced,” says Mr Reavley.

Work to treat water on an industrial scale was undertaken with a team from the UK’s Cranfield University.

“And that water from the dome will be drinking water quality, meeting [World Health Organization] guidelines, although for domestic use it would be remineralised,” he says.

With any desalination process, minerals that naturally occur in freshwater - from rain or rivers - have to be added later. This is because desalinated water is slightly acidic and can accelerate corrosion without adding minerals such as calcium, which washes into freshwater from rocks.


“It’s not giving off pollution, it’s aesthetically pleasing to look at, it’s not ruining the horizon like a massive conventional power plant,” he says.

Mr Reavley says the technology can be adapted to multiple settings, from providing water to a coastal hotel to water for heavy industry, such as a project they are looking at in Jordan for the country’s fertiliser industry.

Future plans​Sustainability has become a central theme of the Neom city concept.

“Work has started, a site has been designated and construction will be starting shortly,” Mr Reavley says, adding that the pandemic may impact the timeline.

"Components are being manufactured, the designs and blueprints are fully completed for the site.”

Perhaps the most striking thing about the idea – if fully realised – is the apparent cost: just $0.34 cents per cubic metre.

“We’re now getting inquiries from all over the world, most recently in California. There’s no shortage of interest, it’s just a question of being able to get on a plane.”

“Through 2020 we were able to negotiate contracts in Jordan for work at phosphate mine sites. And we are talking about projects in Egypt. It has been slower than we would have liked,” he says.

Despite facing similar delays, Mr Kammourie of Sawaco is also optimistic about the future.

“We’re seeing huge investment," he says.

As evidence, he points to Sawaco's partnership with Saudi Arabia's water and energy firm Acwa Power on the desalination plant Rabigh 3, expected to come online by the end of 2021.

It also partnered with Gradient, a US company, in 2014 to work on new technology that puts less brine into the sea, a challenge the company has been trying to tackle since 2008.

"You have to innovate. Costs and margins are falling and that comes from innovation," says Mr Kammourie.

But is the idea of sustainably turning seawater into drinking water a dream?

“It’s smart and disruptive,” he says.









From desert to oasis: Saudi Arabia and the global revolution in water treatment


Turning seawater into drinking water was once seen as an expensive last resort for rich countries. Experts say that is no longer the case




www.thenationalnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*The Saudi Chemical Company announces the readiness of the first factory of its kind in the region*​





According to the chemical company's statement:


The Saudi Chemical Holding Company announces the completion of project construction works
A complex of factories for military industries, where the factory was completed and ready in terms of buildings, production lines, equipping warehouses, and completing safety systems
On-site protection!

The chemical company invested an amount of one billion riyals to establish an industrial complex project for explosives and military materials, including warheads, Explosive charges, detonation fuses, etc...

All in one site and independently of any external resource

It is considered a great project that fills the need of Saudi Arabia and the region for such precise factories and its products in the field of defense and armament, as the factory is the first of its kind in the Middle East and Africa, to produce all kinds of ammunition in one complex and independently with local capabilities..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

*Caesar International Ltd*.. a Saudi company..












50 vehicles are integrated per month in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia
Up till now 3000 vehicles were integrated locally..
50000 training hours..






50% Saudi Employees






155mm Caesar howitzer: ToT
















*IRAAF* armored vehicle:






The armored vehicle has 8 versions:







*Jameh* multi-role armored vehicle: The armored vehicle has 18 versions..


















*Sakhr* armored vehicle: The armored vehicle is IED-resistant, and is protected against ambushes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

EXCLUSIVE NEWS | AKINCI TİHA Interest from Saudi Arabia!

- Saudi Arabia, whose relations with Turkey have normalized, has set its sights on the AKINCI TİHA


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536792422763708420

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536991299513073665

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

The SC said:


> EXCLUSIVE NEWS | AKINCI TİHA Interest from Saudi Arabia!
> 
> - Saudi Arabia, whose relations with Turkey have normalized, has set its sights on the AKINCI TİHA
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536792422763708420
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536991299513073665


The system has been exported to 4 countries, two of which are not disclosed yet. (Other two are Pakistan and Azerbaijan) It was also announced that there are countries whose sales negotiations are continuing, but since the agreements on this issue have not been finalized yet, the names of the countries have not been mentioned yet.

Saudi Arabian defense companies are currently collaborating with Lentatek (Vestel Defense) in the tactical class.

Obviously, the expansion of this cooperation with Baykar Tech will naturally be a development that will strengthen the possibility of Saudi Arabia's participation in UCAV Kızılelma/MIUS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Corruptistan

The SC said:


> EXCLUSIVE NEWS | AKINCI TİHA Interest from Saudi Arabia!
> 
> - Saudi Arabia, whose relations with Turkey have normalized, has set its sights on the AKINCI TİHA
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536792422763708420
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536991299513073665



Do you or someone else have an overview of all the domestically produced Saudi Arabian drones or those that are currently in development? Some have been posted in this thread but I see no full overview.

Also do we have a list of all the drone deals that KSA has signed with foreign countries? I remember large deals with China and a factory being built to produce the CAIG Wing Loong II within KSA. Talk of the CH-5 too. Turkish Vestel etc.



With a fast jet fleet second only in capability terms to Israel in the Middle East, the Royal Saudi Air Force (RSAF) is not short of traditional means to conduct its long-running air campaigns.

However, Saudi Arabia has also joined those countries that look at drone capability as an additional asset. In 2014, the country purchased two Chinese CH-4s, although these may well be the unarmed ‘A’ variant rather than the armed ‘B’, and five larger and more heavily armed Wing Loong IIs.

In terms of imports, therefore, the Kingdom has purchased remarkably few armed UAVs in comparison to its huge purchases of fast jets and other high-end military equipment.

Nonetheless, it has announced ambitious plans to manufacture its own armed drones, obtaining a licence from the Chinese state-owned Chengdu Aircraft Industry Group (CAIG) to develop up to 300 Wing Loong and potentially CASC’s new heavyweight CH-5 armed UAVs.[1]

NOTE
[1] Joanna Frew, ‘Drone Wars: The Next Generation’, Drone Wars UK, May 2018, pp. 19–20; Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI), ‘SIPRI Arms Transfers Database’.​








Saudi Arabia


Armed Drones in the Middle East




drones.rusi.org





How much do we really know about the status quo given the secrecy of KSA?



dBSPL said:


> Obviously, the expansion of this cooperation with Baykar Tech will naturally be a development that will strengthen the possibility of Saudi Arabia's participation in UCAV Kızılelma/MIUS.



Just out of pure interest, is Turkey cooperating with any outside party in the development of MIUS? I see that the planned introduction is for next year.

What could be the realistic participation of KSA in such a project?


----------



## The SC

Khan2727 said:


> Do you or someone else have an overview of all the domestically produced Saudi Arabian drones or those that are currently in development? Some have been posted in this thread but I see no full overview.
> 
> Also do we have a list of all the drone deals that KSA has signed with foreign countries? I remember large deals with China and a factory being built to produce the CAIG Wing Loong II within KSA. Talk of the CH-5 too. Turkish Vestel etc.
> 
> 
> 
> With a fast jet fleet second only in capability terms to Israel in the Middle East, the Royal Saudi Air Force (RSAF) is not short of traditional means to conduct its long-running air campaigns.
> 
> However, Saudi Arabia has also joined those countries that look at drone capability as an additional asset. In 2014, the country purchased two Chinese CH-4s, although these may well be the unarmed ‘A’ variant rather than the armed ‘B’, and five larger and more heavily armed Wing Loong IIs.
> 
> In terms of imports, therefore, the Kingdom has purchased remarkably few armed UAVs in comparison to its huge purchases of fast jets and other high-end military equipment.
> 
> Nonetheless, it has announced ambitious plans to manufacture its own armed drones, obtaining a licence from the Chinese state-owned Chengdu Aircraft Industry Group (CAIG) to develop up to 300 Wing Loong and potentially CASC’s new heavyweight CH-5 armed UAVs.[1]
> 
> NOTE
> [1] Joanna Frew, ‘Drone Wars: The Next Generation’, Drone Wars UK, May 2018, pp. 19–20; Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI), ‘SIPRI Arms Transfers Database’.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia
> 
> 
> Armed Drones in the Middle East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drones.rusi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much do we really know about the status quo given the secrecy of KSA?
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of pure interest, is Turkey cooperating with any outside party in the development of MIUS? I see that the planned introduction is for next year.
> 
> What could be the realistic participation of KSA in such a project?


Launching the work of developing, manufacturing and localizing “unmanned aircraft” systems in coordination between the General Authority for Military Industries and Intra Defense Technologies, which has an industrial license from the authority, as it aims to launch 6 unmanned aircraft systems in 2021, and 40 systems within 5 years..







In coordination between the General Authority for Military Industries and Intra Defense Technologies, the company has launched construction and manufacturing work in the field of developing, manufacturing and maintaining unmanned aircraft systems. The project is scheduled to start operating during the first quarter of 2021, with an expected investment of 750 million riyals.

The authority aims to build a pioneering technical innovation base regionally and internationally to develop the maintenance, manufacture and localization of unmanned aircraft systems. Intra Defense Technologies - a Saudi company licensed by the authority - will secure a number of categories of advanced drone systems that differ in tasks and performance and with high competitiveness at the level of technology and cost.

In a statement by the Governor of the General Authority for Military Industries, Eng. Ahmed bin Abdulaziz Al-Ohali, confirmed that the project to develop maintenance, manufacture and localization of unmanned aircraft systems comes to achieve the general strategy of the authority, which is based on its three pillars, namely industry, research and technology, and procurement, as well as to achieve the strategic goal of the Kingdom, which was established by the Crown Prince. The Covenant of Prince Muhammad bin Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, represented in the localization of more than 50% of the Kingdom’s military spending by 2030, which is the main motivation for our work over the next ten years, in direct cooperation with the military and security authorities.

He added: We in the authority seek to empower the military industries sector in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia to become a major tributary of its economy and a major contributor to providing job opportunities for Saudi youth, and to advance development by enhancing non-oil revenues, in addition to enhancing the Kingdom’s strategic independence in this sector, and strengthening the foundations of its security national and support its economic and social prosperity.

He affirmed his pride in the presence of a number of local manufacturers with increased interest from the industrial and service private sector, pointing out that what the Kingdom owns today will be the basis on which we will build the military industry to achieve transformation in this sector with the unlimited support of the leadership and an unprecedented level of openness for the Kingdom, which raises its position. Day after day as a destination for investment in all fields, stressing that the number of companies licensed by the authority to date has reached 25 national companies working in the field of military industries.

For his part, the CEO of Intra Defense Technologies Company, Salman bin Nasser Al-Shathri, confirmed that the project to develop maintenance, manufacture and localization of unmanned aircraft systems will start operating, God willing, during the first quarter of 2021, with a total investment of 750 million riyals, indicating that the average percentage of localization in the project is estimated at 60% of the total business and components.

And Mr. Al-Shathri added: This project, God willing, will create approximately 500 direct jobs, with a Saudization rate of 70% of the total number of jobs, and the project aims to reach a percentage of foreign exports estimated at 60% of the total business volume.

The Governor of the General Authority for Military Industries had previously witnessed the inauguration of the “Asif” drone as part of the authority’s support for Saudi companies operating and investing in the sector, as it was designed and manufactured by Intra Defense Technologies and with Saudi hands according to military standards, as the curtain was revealed for the first time. Once at the Dubai Airshow 2019, which operates in a tactical manner, and is equipped with advanced equipment usually associated with larger drone systems where it can carry out a wide range of reconnaissance missions, including border patrols, pipeline inspections, highway patrols and more.

https://maaal.com/tag/الصناعات-العسكرية/


*Interview with Abdulsalam Ghamdi, INTRA Defence Technologies*​
*INTRA Defense Technologies counts on a state-of-the-art R&D Centre, unique in the region. What are the main technologies you are working on and the technology challenges to focus on?*

INTRA is focusing on three main technologies which are Unmanned Systems and Sub-systems, Electro-optical systems, and communication systems. Our Engineering & Development team is working in the design, development, and testing of operational and tactical Unmanned Aerial Systems that providing Intelligence, Surveillance, Target Acquisition, Reconnaissance missions. Other unmanned systems which INTRA is providing to the local commercial and industrial sector as low cost, reliable, saving time solutions, include Unmanned Ground Vehicles, Unmanned Sea Vehicles, and Remotely Operated Underwater Vehicles by teaming with international technology partners to transfer and localize Artificial Intelligence, Internet of Things, and Data Processing technologies embedded in those systems. INTRA has a track record in performing technical studies to integrate different aerial and ground sub-systems that include payloads, and sensors that include EO/IR cameras, radar systems, satellite communications systems, and weapon systems. INTRA is also providing a highly mobile and modular Ground Segment and communication System to store and transport Unmanned Aerial systems and Ground Support Equipment and provide encrypted high-speed Command and Control to the Unmanned Aerial System

*Training, partnership, and technology transfer are demanded on UAS industry. What are Intras main core strengths in UAS design and manufacturing?*

Since its establishment, INTRA has built technical capabilities and competent teams with very advanced skills working on the highest international standards to design, develop, and operate different Unmanned Systems.

INTRA has invested heavily in development of different UAS and Payloads, including the development of the first local VTOL UAS “ASEF” that has been announced in Dubai Airshow 2019, the INTRA’s VTOL will be fully operational this year.

INTRA has established the first UAS manufacturing facility in KSA with the highest international standards to meet the increasing demand for UAS systems, the factory area is estimated at more than 6000 square meters, it will be used to manufacture, assembly and test of different UAS. INTRA has also established Development and MRO center in Riyadh for the UAS subsystems such as Electro-Optics and other systems.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453504359048925186

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Khan2727 said:


> Just out of pure interest, is Turkey cooperating with any outside party in the development of MIUS? I see that the planned introduction is for next year.
> 
> What could be the realistic participation of KSA in such a project?


MIUS is a long-term project. The variant, which will make its first flight next year, will actually be a technological demonstration. The first block will be highsubsonic and (I presume) is largely based on the accumulation of AKINCI.

In the long run, a supersonic fighter/interceptor is the goal, and in that sense it differs from the ongoing loyal-wing projects. MIUS aims not only to serve on the same wing with MMU, but also to be able to face the new generation jets separately. There is a topic I opened on this subject, we compared the theoretical maneuvering capabilities of some current fighters with MIUS. The whole world will sooner or later have to shift to such unmanned systems, except for some spesific of tactical and strategic missions types. Countries that start this process early will be advantageous. The challenge here is not to develop an aircraft only, but to create a platform that is fully autonomous and freed from the limitations of the human factor.

Of course, the MIUS project, as an SSB project, is developing in line with the needs and requests of the TAF. Starting from the 2030s, MIUS (Kızılelma) and MMU (TF-Anadolu Kartalı) will begin to be the fighter/interceptor jet platforms of the Turkish air forces as the two main platforms, manned and unmanned.

However, just like in other aviation projects of SSB, it can be seen as certain that this system will be shared to friendly and allied countries. As for the situation we are speculating here, frankly, I do not have detailed information about the established capabilities of KSA, the only thing I know is that the political will in KSA is desiring a domestic defense industry cluster and technical competence in compliance with current international aerospace standards and competence. Therefore, I believe that the Turkish defense industry, which follows a much more open policy in transferring know-how compared to western institutions, can be a valuable partner for KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

https://www.zawya.com/en/projects/i...-reclamation-complex-in-saudi-arabia-c92jmyqi

https://www.smart-energy.com/storag...ian-gw-scale-vanadium-redox-battery-facility/

https://ig9we1q348z124x3t10meupc-wp...AMG-Saudi-Arabia-Project-Update-July-2022.pdf






Rising flow battery demand ‘will drive global vanadium production to double by 2031’​
The vanadium redox flow battery (VRFB) industry is poised for significant growth in the coming years, equal to nearly 33GWh a year of deployments by 2030, according to new forecasting.

https://www.energy-storage.news/ris...global-vanadium-production-to-double-by-2031/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

The SC said:


> https://www.zawya.com/en/projects/i...-reclamation-complex-in-saudi-arabia-c92jmyqi
> 
> https://www.smart-energy.com/storag...ian-gw-scale-vanadium-redox-battery-facility/
> 
> https://ig9we1q348z124x3t10meupc-wp...AMG-Saudi-Arabia-Project-Update-July-2022.pdf
> 
> View attachment 861357
> 
> 
> Rising flow battery demand ‘will drive global vanadium production to double by 2031’​
> The vanadium redox flow battery (VRFB) industry is poised for significant growth in the coming years, equal to nearly 33GWh a year of deployments by 2030, according to new forecasting.
> 
> https://www.energy-storage.news/ris...global-vanadium-production-to-double-by-2031/



That is actually quite important and strategic news. I knew that KSA is incredibly blessed in terms of natural resources and mineral wealth (second in the world just behind Russia) but I did not know that KSA was becoming pivotal for the supply and demand of vanadium.

Vanadium-alloyed steels are used in virtually every high-strength structural steel application in military equipment, including military-grade AH36, AH32, and MIL22698 steels used to build U.S. Naval aircraft carriers and submarines, as well as in combat vehicles, tactical vehicles etc.

Vanadium can be used *to make steel alloys, for use in space vehicles, nuclear reactors and aircraft carriers*, etc.

Many are not aware of it but actually the entire petrochemical sector in KSA is immense and has developed into pure chemicals, plastics etc. KSA is a global player on this front already. SABIC for instance comes to mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The project was very successful:

1- The integration of the first Saudi combat system on the corvette, meaning that the corvette can add any system that Saudi Arabia wants because the combat system is special in it

2- Training of Saudi cadres and engineers in the Spanish company

3- Speed of delivery due to the actual need of the Saudi Navy


In the future, Saudi Arabia will add its own combat system to all of its ships..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goritoes

Determination of Arabs can't be underestimated, they have resources/Manpower and will, last time they rode out to achieve something they ended up making one of the greatest Khilafat the world has ever seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The Howitzer is excellent and has a very advanced firing and control system, it is characterized by its speed of preparation for firing within 3 minutes .. but the important thing is that the deal includes the two most important elements to sustain operation without referring to the manufacturer, which are:
1. (Manufacture of artillery shells locally), especially guided munitions and rocket-propelled grenades.
2. Maintenance, manufacture and replacement of spare parts that break down quickly at the very least.

So in this regard, it is a successful deal by all standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*(SAMI) signs a number of agreements with the Singaporean ST Engineering Group..*

The agreements will enable SAMI to develop defense systems to support accelerated strategic growth






SAMI, the leading national partner in the defense industries of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and wholly owned by the Public Investment Fund, has signed a number of strategic agreements with ST Engineering, the leading Singaporean group in the fields of technology, defense and engineering, on the sidelines of the Farnborough International Airshow, which is being held in the United Kingdom from 18 to July 21st.

The agreements signed today will provide support to SAMI in terms of producing advanced defense systems, implementing its strategies for development and growth in many defense equipment and capabilities, as well as providing and providing technical support and training services, as it is expected that the next phase will witness close cooperation between both SAMI and the Group ST Engineering to enhance the defense capabilities of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

OEM ST Engineering was chosen by SAMI as its partner based on the Singaporean company's experience and history in the production and supply of defense-related equipment. These agreements also aim to benefit from the strength of the ST Engineering Group's brand and its global standing, as well as expressing SAMI's continued keenness to build partnerships that enhance its competitiveness.

It is worth noting that the cooperation between SAMI and ST Engineering Group began for the first time in 2019, when the two sides worked to start implementing and developing the partnership, which continues to focus on sustainable practices and innovating solutions that provide an added value to defense capabilities in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*BAE Systems and Embraer alliance to market the C-390 in Saudi Arabia*

BAE Systems, Europe's largest defense contractor, is considering moving into the military air transport business through a strategic partnership with Brazilian aircraft manufacturer Embraer.






The two companies opened the second day of the Farnborough Air Show in England on July 19 by announcing that they had signed a Memorandum of Understanding to pursue a potential deal with Saudi Arabia for the Embraer C-390 aircraft.

They said in a statement that the goal is to establish a partnership for cooperation in the Middle East and other markets.






Ian Muldoni, chief operating officer of BAE Systems Air, said details of the potential scope of the strategic partnership were still not available. Ayan added that the collaboration "recognizes the C-390 Millennium's capability combined with BAE Systems' extensive knowledge and understanding of international markets including expertise in standing up to military capabilities and providing manufacturing through support, maintenance and training solutions for complex aircraft."

BAE has had a significant industrial presence in Saudi Arabia for decades on the back of huge deals in the aerospace sector that included Typhoons, Tornados and Hawks.

The C-390, known as the Millennium, is a multi-mission platform that can be used for military transport, as an air-to-air refueling tank or for other missions.











The C-390 MOU was one of two agreements that the British company and Embraer signed at the show. The two sides also confirmed their intention to establish a joint venture to develop the electric-powered VTOL (Vertical Take-Off and Landing Vehicle) defense variant originally designed by Embraer-backed Eve for the urban mobility market.






At the show, Eve Holding announced a non-binding letter of intent with Embraer and BAE to explore potential demand for up to 150 electric vertical take-off and landing vehicles with a view to examining opportunities for these aircraft for the defense and security markets.


https://www.baesystems.com/en/artic...ration-for-the-c-390-millennium-and-eve-evtol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550114708715458560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550114745067286530

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550114748800196611
KACST keeps surprising in a very good way.

More positive news.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549825498523598848

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549818771333943300
Fresh news: The percentage of completion in the first nuclear reactor has reached 84%, leaving only 16% left!

The reactor will be operated safely until 2063 with an operating life of 40 years -
Saudi Arabia is likely to become the largest nuclear country in the Middle East by 2030, with about 16 nuclear reactors


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550179400431304705

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550114708715458560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550114745067286530

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550114748800196611
KACST keeps surprising in a very good way.

More positive news.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549825498523598848

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Corruptistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549409761682198538
Sami Composite Materials Company has signed an agreement with Lockheed Martin to establish a Center of Excellence in the manufacture of composite materials in Riyadh.

The company can soon produce composite components and parts for aircraft, including the fuselage, wing parts, body panels and moving surfaces.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549409774315491330
In addition to aircraft components, SAMI will manufacture parts for cars and ships, fans for wind power plants, and pipes for petrochemical plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology Report 2021*

https://www.kacst.edu.sa/docs/annualrep21arb.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551497143143305217
Translation:

Saudi Arabia in May 2022: Products were exported to the world with a value of 144.1 billion while imports were only valued in 53.9 billion - : The most important non-oil Saudi exports to the world:
1- Metal
2- Chemicals
3- Plastics and rubber
4- Ordinary Metal
5- Carts products
6- Aircraft products
7- Products of ships
8- Transportation Equipment Products


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551507136060039168
Translation:

By God, can you answer if Saudi Arabia exports solar panels and what is the volume of exports?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551521173548171264
Translation:

The volume of exports I do not know at the moment, but for export and industry, we have multiple factories in Riyadh, a factory in Hail, and a huge factory under construction in Tabuk, which is the largest in the Middle East and the Arab world… + The first accredited laboratory in the world was inaugurated to examine the efficiency and reliability of solar panels in Riyadh, and it is the only one in the world now.


So a surplus of 90 billion USD in just 1 month alone.






Saudi non-oil exports rise 27% to $7.4bn in May​




Saudi merchandise imports increased by 21.8 percent to SR53.9 billion in May 2022 compared to SR44.2 billion in May 2021 (Shutterstock)

25 Jul 2022 06:07:46 GMT9
Rinat Gainullin 

RIYADH: Saudi Arabia’s non-oil exports, including re-exports, increased by 26.7 percent in May to SR27.9 billion ($7.42 billion), compared to SR22 billion recorded during the same period last year, according to revised data released today by the General Authority for Statistics.
The growth in non-oil exports was driven by products of the chemical and allied industries which accounted for 35.3 percent of total non-oil merchandise exports, followed by plastics and rubber products. 
Saudi total merchandise exports, including crude and refined oil, grew 83.4 percent to SR144.1 billion in May 2022, up from SR78.6 billion recorded in May 2021.
GASTAT data revealed that this increase originated mainly from oil exports, which rose by SR59.7 billion or 105.5 percent in the same period. The share of oil exports in total exports increased from 72 percent in May 2021 to 80.6 percent in May 2022.
This comes as Saudi merchandise imports increased by 21.8 percent to SR53.9 billion in May 2022 compared to SR44.2 billion in May 2021.
This helped Saudi achieve a trade surplus as the ratio of non-oil exports to imports increased by 51.8 percent in May from 49.8 percent in May 2021.
However, when compared on a month-on-month basis, the non-oil exports decreased by SR0.03 billion or 0.1 percent from April 2022. 
Saudi Imports also decreased by SR2.2 billion or 4 percent in May compared to April 2022.
China remains the top importer of Saudi Arabia with SR19.2 billion, accounting for 13.3 of total exports, followed by India and Japan, which imported SR14.7 billion and SR12.5 billion worth of merchandise, respectively, in May.









Saudi non-oil exports rise 27% to $7.4bn in May


Rinat Gainullin RIYADH: Saudi Arabia’s non-oil exports,・・・




www.arabnews.jp





Promising news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Jul 27, 2022

Technical services agreements are a key factor in the localization of the shipbuilding industry of all kinds in the Kingdom, and the signing of this agreement with our strategic partner HHI comes at a very appropriate time to support the launch of shipbuilding in the facilities of the International Maritime Industries Company soon.. God willing..

International Maritime Industries is delighted to sign a new agreement with Hyundai Heavy Industry ..This agreement increases efforts to transfer technical knowledge and contributes to strengthening our capabilities in the field of engineering and shipbuilding in the marine industries sector..



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552167741490139136

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Crown Prince Bin Salman's visit to France, the Rafale manufacturing deal in Saudi Arabia is on his agenda..





​By the way, it's not only the Tornado that are becoming obsolete by 2030, even some versions of the F15..

After 2025 KSA will need a fighter to fill the possible shortage..

Why is Rafale So Special? Here's the Explanation​




Italy also proposed 42 Typhoons with local production..But Saudi Arabia did not need the Typhoon, and it was much better to get the Rafale in place of the Typhoon, and it does complementing it..So it would add more capabilities to Saudi Arabia; F15 for air superiority and air supremacy, while the Rafale suppresses defenses and is superior to the Typhoon in that field..


BTW KSA tried the Rafale before anyone else.. by General Khaled Mahmoud Borai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Thomas Laliberte, Raytheon's head of land warfare and air defense, said that the production line and manufacture of parts of the supply chains for Patriot missiles will be moved to Saudi Arabia.

Today, the company and Saudi Minister of Investment Khalid Al-Falih announced our plans to move the production line and manufacture parts of the supply chain for Patriot missiles to Saudi Arabia, so the components will be manufactured here in the Kingdom but will not only serve customers in Saudi Arabia but also abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Saudi Navy received the second corvette of the Avante 2200 class from the Spanish company Navantia, out of a total of 5 corvettes contracted by Saudi Arabia from the Spanish company.

The second corvette was named Diriyah.

The most important specifications of the Corvette Avante 2200
• Corvette has a displacement of 2400 tons
• OTO Melara . 76 mm super rapid front gun
• 8 MKV41 cells to launch 32 ESSAM medium-range air defense missiles
• 8 Harpoon 2 anti-ship missiles
• 6 tubes to launch torpedoes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

LGK TECHNOLOGY TRANSFER *Laser Guidance Kit technology* FROM TURKEY TO SAUDI ARABIA






Earlier in October, a call for proposal document was published by Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI), which has been authorized by the Saudi Arabian Air Force (RSAF) as a supplier of laser-guided smart munitions. In this context, extensive work was carried out on the establishment of the LGK-82 and LGK-84 production capacity line in Riyadh to meet the RSAF need, the production of LGK from this line under the responsibility of ASELSAN, and the transfer of Laser Guidance Kit technology to Saudi engineers. Chairman of the Board and General Manager Prof. Dr. Our budgetary proposal, which was followed closely by Haluk GÖRGÜN, was presented to Deputy General Manager and MGEO Sector President Prof. Dr. Shared with SAMI by Sezai ELAGÖZ and Guidance Systems Program Director Rafet EROĞLU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Milkor’s Saudi alignment cemented with industrial investment license​





Milkor is a South African defense company specializing in unmanned air, land and sea capabilities

Milkor is aligned with Saudi Arabia’s Vision 2030, which aims to reduce Saudi Arabia’s dependence on oil, diversify its economy, and develop public service sectors such as health, education, infrastructure, recreation, and tourism. Milkor’s contribution includes 100% indigenous manufacturing and Milkor will also involve local industry in the form of subcontracting and project-based cooperation.

According to Armand Bodenstein, Business Development Director at Milkor, “This latest international expansion does not only present Milkor with the opportunity to tap into the local market within the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia in line with their localisation policy, but it also presents a new opportunity to share in the knowledge base available within the two countries and allows us to redirect resources back into the South African industry.”

Milkor’s Saudi office is its third internationally, after India and the United Arab Emirates. With the primary focus on localisation and the development of in-country capabilities, the establishment of international offices allows Milkor to develop new relations with local military markets and continue to be at the forefront of technological innovations..



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552569789364707329

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Corruptistan

Saudi Arabia set to double renewables tenders as Middle East growth may pick up​From the article: “*Saudi Arabia has the target of net zero emissions by 2060 and the goal is to install 58 GW of renewables by 2030*.”.









Saudi Arabia Set To Double Renewables Tenders As Middle East Growth May Pick Up - Report


Saudi Arabia is set to double the capacity amount in renewables tenders this year and in 2023, setting the stage for faster growth in mostly solar and wind projects in the Middle East after lagging other regions in recent years.




solarquarter.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555966050759544833
The igniting of competition between Saudi experts and developed countries on renewable energy… Where Saudi Aramco and SABIC for agricultural nutrients have obtained accreditation certificates for blue hydrogen and blue ammonia products, ahead of America and France
- : considered the first accreditation certificates in the world


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555615387647184896
Saudi industries roam the world… The emergence of a respirator in a Kuwaiti medical facility
“Made in Saudi Arabia ” MADE in KSA - : Saudi Arabia manufactures about 6.000+ thousand devices annually - : Last year, Saudi Arabia launched the first device with a rate of 48% as local content.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555647396817903621
Military spending in Saudi Arabia is declining from the third globally to the eighth globally amid Saudis focusing on local industries instead of imports - : Official: Saudi Arabia is on the right track to reach the production of 50% of military spending during 2030 - : Source :- SIPRI International Institute


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554876036428341248
Construction work continues at AMP2 Automobile Company of Lucid in King Abdullah Economic City, north of Jeddah - : The first factory for luxury electric cars in the Middle East - : Saudi Arabia will produce between 150-155 thousand cars annually, and about 80% of them will be exported outside the Kingdom

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

When talking about the components of the Kingdom of the local defense ecosystem
Ahmed Al-Ohali, Governor of the General Authority for Military Industries GAMI, said: It includes *manufacturing, services, innovation and education*.

These are all critical aspects of a developing defense sector, but they all have one thing at their absolute core: *talented and skilled human capital*. No sector can realize its full potential without access to local talent, supported by education and training, This is why we developed the Human Capital Strategy for the Military Industry; To make sure our greatest asset, the youth of our nation, is empowered to become leaders and innovators in the future in the defense sector.

“Innovation, research and technology in the defense ecosystem is vital to sustainable localization. We are working closely with the newly established Defense Development Authority to guide the development of defense technology".

Al-Ohali said: training the youth was a key component of the strategy..“One of these initiatives is *The National Academy of Military Industries*, GAMI is setting up an independent academy to train national staff refine and empower them which will help us in the end to achieve our localisation goals..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Saudi manufacture and development of a cruise missile (land-sea) and (land-to-ground)..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500889086034386953

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Saudi manufacture and development of a cruise missile (land-sea) and (land-to-ground)..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500889086034386953


Most likely this ballistic missile will be a strategic BM


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Most likely this ballistic missile will be a strategic BM


There are already both Strategic and tactical ballistic missiles.. this is a cruise missile that can also be tactical as well as strategic.. the sky the limit.. as it is locally developed..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hamza gareeb

The SC said:


> Saudi manufacture and development of a cruise missile (land-sea) and (land-to-ground)..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500889086034386953


impressive, 110 KM range tactical cruise missile and they are working on extending it to reach 200 KM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

hamza gareeb said:


> impressive, 110 KM range tactical cruise missile and they are working on extending it to reach 200 KM.


They are being very modest .. HaHaHa!


----------



## hamza gareeb

The SC said:


> They are being very modest .. HaHaHa!


you know the Arabic same that says It is better to come late than not to come at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

hamza gareeb said:


> you know the Arabic same that says It is better to come late than not to come at all.


I mean the projected capabilities are far greater than what they are saying in the video..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Polyurea Anti-blast​





Polyurea is formed by the reaction of diisocyanate and diamine,
It is one of the hardest synthetic polymer materials.


Here are some of its features:

100% solid without organic compounds (VOC)

Expandable wide hardness range

Good chemical resistance

Excellent corrosion resistance

water resistance

Resistant to explosions and sabotage threats of all kinds

In the military industry it is used to strengthen walls, rooms, security and military installations.
To secure the installations from explosions caused by bombs or explosive devices
Or other indirect explosions..

https://defense-arab.com/vb/data/video/503/503914-19c21ebf693aff4985d9f7a9a8782181.mp4

This is only a small sample from a large number of uses..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

We were honored to receive H.E. Commander of #RSLF Lt. Gen. Fahd Al-Mutair and his accompanying delegation to our HQ where H.E. was welcomed by the CEO 
@WalidAbukhaled
to discuss our strategic partnership with #RSLF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561718150055575555

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526253258225946624

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia turns the tables on Biden in exchange for buying the Chinese FC-31 with a condition for China to help in developing the first Saudi stealth warplane..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Spanish INDRA offers Saudi Arabia its most advanced air surveillance radars with ToT..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The arrival of the #ship of His Majesty King Jubail to #Jeddah .. and the Navy organizes a reception ceremony for it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563167513352974338

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562705563191898113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562854622620176386

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562777624446832641
The families of the Saudi officers receive their sons on board the ship of His Majesty King "Al Jubail". They are from the line of history for being the first crew.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562687356565602304

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Saudi GAMI, HHIC, and helicopter carrier​Saudi General Authority for Military Industries (GAMI) is reported to be preparing a deal with the South Korean shipbuilder Hanjin Heavy Industries & Construction (HHIC) to build a helicopter carrier with multiple amphibious operation capabilities.

TR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI) is reported to be in negotiations with the Turkish naval engineering company STM for transfer of technology (ToT) and cooperation in the building of modernized frigates and submarines.

A Saudi team is said to have visited and toured STM engineering facilities in Turkey for this purpose.

TR











The TS1700. The 60-metres long TS1700 is a diesel-electric AIP submarine..





The TS1700 was first unveiled during IDEF 2021 along with the STM500 small submarine..

MILDEN class attack submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*The Saudi Ministry of Defense participates in the Seoul Defense Dialogue 2022*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567515994184187908
On the sidelines of the dialogue, His Excellency the Undersecretary of Defense for Strategic Affairs held bilateral meetings with Honorable Deputy Minister of National Defense of Greece Nikos Chardalias, and Deputy Minister for Defense Policy in the South Korean Ministry of Defense Hyo Tae-kyun. The two meetings discussed means of joint cooperation between the Kingdom and Greece and South Korea. The dialogue raised a number of issues, including space, security, media, war, and cybersecurity. And discussed ways of joint cooperation in defense sciences and technology,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Arabia shows interest in Chinese LY-70 air defense system*

It is a mobile, light and fast-moving short and medium-range air defense missile system built on a 6×6 military truck.

The system is equipped with a LiDAR detection system and an advanced AESA radar capable of detecting multiple air targets with a range of 90 km, and capable of detecting and tracking small, stealth and low-altitude targets.

The system carries two types of missiles:

• LY-70 medium range missiles up to 40 km equipped with an internal radar to search and engage the target.
• FB-10A missiles with a range of 10 km, equipped with an IIR searcher to search and engage the target.

One vehicle carries 14 missiles, including 8 medium-range and 6 short-range, and it can be supported by an escort vehicle carrying 12 medium-range and 9 short-range missiles.

The system is intended to engage and destroy air targets such as cruise missiles, and air-to-surface missiles, guided bombs, fixed-wing aircraft, helicopters, and drones.

The LY-70 is one of the very few systems that can engage targets while on the move..


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Arabia celebrates the first production in the aircraft factory*


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia, India, and MLRS ToT​





The Saudi Armed Forces is said to be planning to expand its cooperation with the Indian Armed Forces regarding a transfer of technologies (ToT) agreement to manufacture multiple launch rocket systems (MLRS).

Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI) and several Indian defense companies are reported to be part of this cooperation.

Riyadh is said to be highly interested in the proposed Indian plans in this regard. 

TR


----------



## The SC

Saudi companies sign joint cooperation agreements to localize the Mbombe 4S vehicle








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567903460615389192
One of KSA products displayed at the #WorldDefense_Exhibition in cooperation with Paramount, the second generation long-range suicide drone N-RAVEN


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531990780574851073

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia, USA, Russia, and electromagnetic weapons​





The Saudi Ministry of Defense is racing towards acquiring electromagnetic weapons.

Several U.S. defense companies are said to have approached the Kingdom with several offers for electromagnetic weapons.

On the other hand, Russia reportedly approved the transfer and localization of an electromagnetic weapon to Saudi Arabia.

TR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Saudi GAMI, Serbia, and ALAS ToT​





The General Authority for Military Industries (GAMI) is said to be in advanced talks with Serbia’s Yugoimport SDPR for a transfer of technology (ToT) and joint production agreement for the manufacture of components used in manufacturing the Advanced Light Attack System (ALAS) missile.

The agreement is reported to be subject to confidentiality restrictions.

TR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

KSA unveiled the *ARQUM* Short-range Guided Anti-tank missiles..laser-guided and wire-guided versions.. with a range of 6 km and can pierce 1500 mm thick armor..its speed is near the speed of sound..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Published on the account of the CEO of V30 systems, Mr. Mazen Al-Sweigh
News of the government approval to support the manufacture of the MBS 4x4 armored vehicle locally..

- The armored vehicle will be a special Saudi version of the Slovak Gerlach 4x4 armored vehicle,, It will be developed locally with the American Lockheed Martin and Slovakian Zetor partners..






Tactical 4x4 anti-mine and ambush-proof vehicle. - The vehicle is light,,It is suitable for rapid deployment operations and can be armed as desired by the customer. 

- The company intends to manufacture it for local use and export to countries in the region.






- Ballistic protection: STANAG 4569 AEP-55 Volume 1 Level 3

- Mine Protection: STANAG 4569 AEP-55 Volume 2 Level 3a STANAG 4569 AEP-55 Volume 2 Level 3b

- Equipped with communication, data and video systems,

- It can also be transported by transport aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Saudi-American negotiations to purchase the VAMPIRE anti-drone system


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569386009552355328

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

MARSS Group, a company that develops monitoring systems, will deliver the RADiRguard monitoring solution..Artificial Intelligence (AI) powered by solar energy to Saudi Arabia.
According to the company's announcement on September 7, Saudi Arabia has signed a contract
Millions of Euros for the purchase of 50 RADiRguard units.






RADiRguard is a multi-sensor peripheral surveillance capability, which combines a radar
Short range 3-way, CCTV, infrared (IR), and radio frequency monitoring system..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Saudi company SAMI-CMI has integrated its combat turrets on the Emirati-Saudi armored vehicle.*.*JAIS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Arabia inaugurates the world's largest munitions factory*






*85 types of munition; small, medium and heavy..including guided munitions..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Corruptistan

@The SC 

Thank you for the updates. Absolutely amazing to see the progress of KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Corruptistan

Important news:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571486088635588608
*- SAMI Defense Systems, in partnership with MBDA, obtain approval to start establishing a joint venture in the field of missiles and missile systems. - It seems that SAMI will start production operations for a number of missiles with MBDA, which were announced through previous exhibitions are: CAMM & CAMM-ER ASRAAM Brimstone Spear.*

View attachment 880691


View attachment 880692


View attachment 880694


View attachment 880693


And this was news in March 2022:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501646103590096900
*Saudi Arabia signs a joint venture agreement with European MBDA, a leading company in the field of missiles and missile systems, with the aim of establishing the “SAMI-MBDA” company for missile systems, which will provide maintenance, repair and overhaul services, and “production and development” of missile defense systems in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.*

View attachment 880695



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570890835134402560*
Saudi LAV vehicles, but in this photo, equipped with LCTS 90MP 90mm turrets, “the most powerful of its kind in the world.” Armor hunters with automatic feeder, almost zero recoil and integrated with an advanced digital control system provide precise direct and indirect engagements at a range of 8 kilometers even during movement day or night.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570890843548160001
*CMI combat towers were localized through the Saudi SAMI-CMI company, a joint venture between Belgium - Saudi Arabia, which aims to localize all CMI combat towers of various calibers. Recently, the "Vision" tower appeared to us from SAMI-CMI, with 100% Saudi design and intellectual property, and this is just the beginning.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570539644084981761*
Saudi Zahid Industries will produce power units for Raytheon air defense systems in a dedicated factory in Jeddah, and it comes as part of a broad (Saudi-American) agreement to localize THAAD - Patriot defense systems with the participation of dozens of Saudi companies so that each Saudi company becomes specialized in manufacturing specific part.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia, China, and the ELINC CHL-906 EW system






Representatives from several Chinese defense companies are expected to visit Saudi Arabia to present offers for electronic warfare (EW) systems.

Some of these companies recently reached out to the Saudi Ministry of Defense to offer such systems.

The Saudi Ministry of Defense is reported to be interested in several Chinese EW systems, notably the ELINC CHL-906 system.

TR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Saudi GAMI, Leonardo, and military communication satellites ToT 






Representatives from the General Authority for Military Industries (GAMI) are reported to be discussing with Leonardo’s aerospace department a transfer of technology (ToT) and production agreement for the development of military communication satellites.

The satellite production is expected to be produced entirely in the Kingdom.

TR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Corruptistan

The Poland-based WB company has established its headquarters in Riyadh to meet the increasing demand for the products of the WB group in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, and it will also export its products manufactured in the Kingdom to various countries in the Middle East.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573035043064266759
From inside the American F-15 fighter manufacturing facilities in Saudi Arabia, specifically at the Saudi Salam Company, the company is also developing old fighters from the F-15S to the developed F-15SR, and this coding is called the fighters that were converted and manufactured Its parts are in the Kingdom with Saudi materials


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572818908612292611

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paul2

Khan2727 said:


> Important news:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571486088635588608
> *- SAMI Defense Systems, in partnership with MBDA, obtain approval to start establishing a joint venture in the field of missiles and missile systems. - It seems that SAMI will start production operations for a number of missiles with MBDA, which were announced through previous exhibitions are: CAMM & CAMM-ER ASRAAM Brimstone Spear.*
> 
> View attachment 880691
> 
> 
> View attachment 880692
> 
> 
> View attachment 880694
> 
> 
> View attachment 880693
> 
> 
> And this was news in March 2022:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501646103590096900
> *Saudi Arabia signs a joint venture agreement with European MBDA, a leading company in the field of missiles and missile systems, with the aim of establishing the “SAMI-MBDA” company for missile systems, which will provide maintenance, repair and overhaul services, and “production and development” of missile defense systems in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.*
> 
> View attachment 880695
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570890835134402560
> *Saudi LAV vehicles, but in this photo, equipped with LCTS 90MP 90mm turrets, “the most powerful of its kind in the world.” Armor hunters with automatic feeder, almost zero recoil and integrated with an advanced digital control system provide precise direct and indirect engagements at a range of 8 kilometers even during movement day or night.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570890843548160001
> *CMI combat towers were localized through the Saudi SAMI-CMI company, a joint venture between Belgium - Saudi Arabia, which aims to localize all CMI combat towers of various calibers. Recently, the "Vision" tower appeared to us from SAMI-CMI, with 100% Saudi design and intellectual property, and this is just the beginning.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570539644084981761
> *Saudi Zahid Industries will produce power units for Raytheon air defense systems in a dedicated factory in Jeddah, and it comes as part of a broad (Saudi-American) agreement to localize THAAD - Patriot defense systems with the participation of dozens of Saudi companies so that each Saudi company becomes specialized in manufacturing specific part.*



Take a note, non-KE AT gun massively outranges APFSDS at this calibre.

Another take from Ukraine: modern MBTs are reliably killed by side shots even by WW2 period 85mm field guns. There been few videos of D-44 field guns destroying T80s (which have side skirts with ERA, and thicker slabs of steel on the sides)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Italy's *Beretta* to build a production unit in KSA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The appearance of the first pictures of the first Saudi advanced air defense system (Short range at first) made entirely by Saudi Arabia..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

The SC said:


> The appearance of the first pictures of the first Saudi advanced air defense system (Short range at first) made entirely by Saudi Arabia..



Fantastic news. Do we have more details other than what was mentioned in that video?

MbS appointed as the Prime Minister today as well. Second youngest in the world after the Finnish one.

Prince Khalid bin Salman now the Minister of Defense. Distinguished military career and active combat as a fighter pilot.

Members of the current council of ministers.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574838791143133224
Strategic partnerships strengthened.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574772603658567680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574756562299752459
Status update about the 50% indigenous military industry goal as part of Saudi Vision 2030:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568326191483944962
Some important highlights:

CEO of Middle East Engines Company

The collaboration with Lockheed Martin to manufacture the THAAD system is a paradigm shift for the company.

The collaboration with Lockheed Martin to manufacture the THAAD system is a paradigm shift for the company.
The company will move from MRO services to manufacturing.
The launch container factory (canisters), which is currently being built, will be the first of its kind in the world after the Lockheed Martin plant in America, which is a great incentive for us to expand in the field of manufacturing.

CEO of Wahaj Company


The company has invested hundreds of millions in road capabilities and technology, currently we are in the experimental manufacturing stage and production will start next year.
Work to establish a facility of the highest international standards for metal processing .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Rat Trap and Hiding Targets Norinco LG5 for Saudi Forces

The Norinco LG5 Rat Hunter is a Chinese custom grenade launcher to strike fortifications, bunkers, and fixed or mobile armored targets, the Kingdom saw It is the best solution to deal with Houthi rats hiding with accurate and deadly munitions..Compliant with NATO standards as per Saudi requirements..






It has the ability to hit a group of targets with high-explosive munitions with a maximum range of 2200 meters,, Or a small, fortified target with high accuracy at a range of 1000 meters, equipped with optical sighting systems In various conditions, in addition to the built-in laser rangefinder and a device..A ballistic computer that allows to make the necessary corrections for shooting..






The LG5 includes an electronic control unit at the front which allows you to control ammunition
In it from a distance, which explodes in the air by order of the sniper carrier, and even determines the method of the explosion and the timing of the explosion according to the distance, which helps the shooter In inflicting the greatest damage on the enemy, be it a group or a single target..






Saudi Arabia owns both copies..(A copy attached to a tripod - a copy carried by individuals)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The head of the SAMI company arrives in America to discuss support for the defense system in the Kingdom.

CEO Eng. @WalidAbukhaled met with number
One of the largest international companies during his visit to the United States of America,
In order *to follow up on joint work* and discuss opportunities for cooperation to support the defense system in the Kingdom.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575145451006922754

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Germany allows weapons' sales to Saudi Arabia and the UAE..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Bayraktar to be made in Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Saudi *Nation Shield* System







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500540007857143815
Within the parts of the shield of the homeland:

*Border Surveillance EO Day-Night Payload





LASER Designator








*

In 2021, the field trials of the system were completed..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347199446535331840

More details on the system and much more:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The first appearance of the Saudi Wing LOONG 2 drone in grey camouflage while it was at King Khalid Air Base in Khamis Mushait..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

His Highness the Crown Prince and the President of the Republic of South Africa hold an official session of talks, reviewing the bilateral relations between the two countries and aspects of cooperation in various fields.
#President_of_South_Africa_in_Jeddah


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581384073377099776
His Highness the Crown Prince and His Excellency the President of the Republic of South Africa witness the exchange of an agreement, cooperation program and bilateral memoranda of understanding between the two countries.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581395788672143361
The Governor of the Military Industries Authority meets the Minister of Defense of South Africa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581373429198225410

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia: On strengthening defense ties with South Korea​





Saudi King Salman and his son Crown Prince Mohammad received last Monday (10/10/2022) two written letters from South Korea’s President Yoon Suk-Yeol.

The letters are reported to have expressed President Suk-Yeol’s wish to initiate direct contact with Crown Prince Mohammad along with an invitation for Saudi Minister of Defense Prince Khaled Bin Salman Bin Abdulaziz to visit South Korea.

TR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Saudi Navy launched the first *Couach* boats with special armament


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584872246862028800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584856658102325248
It is equipped with a 20mm cannon in the front, a 70mm guided missile platform and a 12.7mm rear cannon

It can conduct combat operations with high efficiency against hostile naval targets (suicide boats or hostile boats in large quantities), as well as anti-piracy and smuggling activities.

The ship's crew consists of 8 people and has the ability to stay on remote operations for up to 5 days..






It is worth noting that Saudi Arabia has requested 12 koash boats to arm the Saudi private in partnership with Korea..

This number will give the Western Fleet the ability to deal and engage with hundreds of hostile and suicide boats, as well as enable the Western Fleet to carry out reconnaissance, surveillance and interception of smuggling operations and maritime piracy within the scope of the fleet's operations (the Red Sea, Bab al-Mandab and the Gulf of Aden).

Watching the K-LOGIR missile system on the Saudi* Couach* boat, it seems that it will be the first line of defense as it can deal with speedboats as they sail..



https://defense-arab.com/vb/data/video/523/523241-5958bb60a0f4bacc6033ec30c8877c43.mp4



Memorandum of Understanding with IMI shipyard to localize different types of boats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Corruptistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581598979946860544
Increased KSA-South Africa military cooperation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586434822867603456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585986662542221313
Not sure how accurate the numbers are but impressive nevertheless.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585581240106864640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583442264738516992
Important news:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587488279133396992
- Saudi Arabia shows its intention to carry out peaceful activities in outer space with the Saudis thinking about the possibility of launching space missiles from their lands

- A number of space programs and strategies will be adopted soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Corruptistan

Some more insane numbers and rumours.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584497330719723521
*- Middle East competition drums are banging: the Saudi investment fund is in talks with Airbus and Boeing over the purchase of a huge fleet of 80+ aircraft to become the first order for the new Saudi airline - 

- According to Arabian Business: The Saudis will invest more than $30 billion in their new national carrier.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586303920691113985
- *Saudi Arabia signs memorandum of understanding with Lilium Aviation and plans to purchase 100 electric planes

- The memorandum included the development and operation of an integrated network in the Kingdom

- Saudi Arabia will become the largest operator in the Middle East and North Africa

Source: **http://lilium.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Saudi GAMI and aircraft engines localization strategy​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588214429535023105

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Corruptistan

Saudi Arabia announces 13 new renewables projects in latest move towards net-zero​
Tamara Abueish, Al Arabiya English 

Published: 11 November ,2022: 01:51 PM GST
Updated: 11 November ,2022: 04:33 PM GST

Thirteen new renewables projects are currently under development, the Kingdom’s Minister of Energy Prince Abdulaziz bin Salman announced as the country pushes towards its goal of achieving net-zero by 2060.

The projects have the capacity of 11.3 Gigawatts and the ability to reduce approximately 20 million tons of carbon emissions per year, he said at the Saudi Green Initiative (SGI) Forum on Friday– held in Sharm el-Sheikh in tandem with COP27.

The move comes as part of the country’s commitment to produce 50 percent of its power come from renewable sources by 2030. The past year alone, Saudi Arabia has managed to reduce emissions by about one million tons, the minister added.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591022971543592960
Saudi Arabia’s Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman had pledged late last year that the Kingdom would cut its carbon emissions to net-zero by 2060.

Prince Abdulaziz also announced that the Ministry of Energy and Saudi Aramco – one of the world’s largest oil producers – have partnered to establish a carbon capture and storage (CCS) hub, in the Kingdom’s latest move towards achieving net-zero by 2060.

“I’m very pleased to announce the establishment of a carbon capture and storage hub through a partnership with Aramco, which will help the Kingdom to meet its net-zero ambition by 2060. Don’t be very surprised if we achieve this net zero even before that period,” the Kingdom’s Minister of Energy Prince Abdulaziz bin Salman said at the Saudi Green Initiative (SGI) Forum on Friday– held in Sharm el-Sheikh in tandem with COP27.

“We honor our commitments and deliver them. We have to showcase that we are honorably achieving our commitments,” Prince Abdulaziz said.

The new CCS hub will be located on the east coast of Saudi Arabia in Jubail and will be able to safely store up to 9 million tons of carbon dioxide a year by 2027, Saudi Aramco’s CEO Amin Nasser at the Saudi Green Initiative (SGI) Forum on Friday.

Saudi Aramco plans to store around six million tons of its own CO2 emissions at the capture and storage unit, and three million from other companies, the CEO added.

“At Aramco, we aim to contribute around 6 million tons, and the remaining 3 million tons from other industrial sources. As overall capacity ramps up, we will start other phases of our carbon-capture sequestration process,” Nasser said.

*








Saudi Arabia announces 13 new renewables projects in latest move towards net-zero


Thirteen new renewables projects are currently under development, the Kingdom’s Minister of Energy Prince Abdulaziz bin Salman announced as the country




english.alarabiya.net




*

1 minute read
November 7, 20224:55 PM GMT+1
Last Updated 5 days ago
Saudi Arabia commits $2.5 bln to Middle East green initiative - Crown Prince​Reuters

SHARM EL SHEIKH, Egypt, Nov 7 (Reuters) - Saudi Arabia's Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman said on Monday the kingdom would contribute $2.5 billion to a green initiative in the Middle East over the next 10 years, and host its headquarters.

The Middle East Green Initiative was launched by the crown prince last year as part of efforts to reduce regional carbon emissions.

Saudi Arabia had said last year it aimed to contribute 15% of the $10.4 billion required for the fund's clean energy projects.

The crown prince, known as MbS, also said the kingdom's Public Investment Fund, would aim for net-zero emissions by 2050.

The Middle East Green Initiative aims to reduce carbon emissions from regional hydrocarbon production by more than 60%.

It also plans to plant 50 billion trees across the Middle EAst and restore an area equivalent to 200 million hectares of degraded land. The initiative will help reduce global carbon levels by 2.5%.

Saudi Arabia plans to rely on renewables for 50% of its electricity generation by 2030, the prince said, removing 44 million tonnes of carbon emissions by 2035.

Register for free to Reuters and know the full story​Reporting by Maha El Dahan, Aziz El Yaakoubi, Nayera Abdallah and Moaz Abd-Alaziz; Editing by Jan Harvey and Ed Osmond
Our Standards: The Thomson Reuters Trust Principles.









Saudi Arabia commits $2.5 bln to Middle East green initiative - Crown Prince


Saudi Arabia's Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman said on Monday the kingdom would contribute $2.5 billion to a green initiative in the Middle East over the next 10 years, and host its headquarters.




www.reuters.com





Saudi Arabia progresses with its 2030 climate action plan: Energy Minister​




Participants attend the Saudi Green Initiative Forum to discuss efforts by the world's top oil exporter to tackle climate change, in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, October 23, 2021. (Reuters)

Jennifer Bell, Al Arabiya English

Saudi Arabia on Friday unveiled its progress on its Saudi Green Initiative (SGI) under which the Kingdom plans to plant more than 600 million trees, protect 30 percent of the country’s land and sea from climate change and build the world’s green hydrogen plant.

Energy Minister Prince Abdulaziz bin Salman discussed the updates at the country’s SGI forum on the sidelines of COP27 in Sharm el-Sheikh, Egypt.

Inaugurated in October 2021 by Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, SGI is a roadmap for Saudi Arabia’s climate action, paving the way for the Kingdom’s plan to reach net zero emissions by 2060.

Over the past year, Saudi Arabia has accelerated the pace of its climate action.





Saudi Arabia has revealed updates on its three Saudi Green Initiative (SGI) targets on the first day of the Saudi Green Initiative (SGI) Forum– held in Sharm el-Sheikh in tandem with COP27. (Supplied)

*he Kingdom has increased the number of trees its will plant to more than 150 million from the initial goal of 450 million by 2030, state news agency SPA reported Saturday.*

Pledges​The country’s pledge to reduce emissions by 278 mtpa by 2030 through the Circular Carbon Economy (CCE) approach is also on track, the forum heard.

In line with the Kingdom’s ambition to achieve 50 percent power generation capacity from renewables by 2030, 13 new renewable energy projects with a total capacity of 11.4GW, at an estimated investment value of US$ 9 billion (SAR 34 billion), are under development.

The projects, once operational, are set to reduce around 20 million tons of CO2e per year.

World’s largest hydrogen plant​Supporting delivery of the SGI emissions reduction target and the Kingdom’s ambition to become the world’s foremost low-cost producer and exporter of clean hydrogen, the world’s largest green hydrogen plant is under construction and set to start producing up to 600 tons per day in 2026.

Aramco, SABIC and Ma’aden have received the world’s first independent certifications recognizing blue hydrogen and ammonia production, further enabling Saudi Arabia’s export infrastructure for clean fuels.

In his keynote speech Prince Abdulaziz bin Salman, Saudi Arabia’s Minister of Energy said: “The entire government is working in unison to deliver the Saudi Green Initiative.

“Next year, we will be finalizing the plans for developing 10 more renewable energy projects and connecting an additional 840 MW of solar PV power to our grid.”

“Today, we are announcing that we will launch a GHG crediting and offsetting scheme at the beginning of 2023 to support and incentivize efforts and investments in emission reduction and removal projects in all sectors in the Kingdom.”

During the SGI Forum, the Minister of Energy announced the signing of a Joint Development Agreement with Saudi Aramco for one of the largest planned Carbon Capture and Storage (CCS) hubs in the world.

The center in Jubail Industrial City will start operating by 2027 and be able to extract and store 9 million mtpa of CO2 in its first phase, supporting Saudi Arabia’s aim to extract, use and store 44 mtpa of CO2 by 2035.

Pilot projects​At this year’s SGI Forum, the Crown Prince also witnessed the launch of three pilot projects for carbon capture and utilization led by KAUST, NEOM and SEC; Alsafwa Cement Company and Ma’aden and Gulf Cryo, to further the implementation of the circular carbon economy framework and reduce emissions in hard-to-abate sectors.

At the Forum, the Saudi Arabian Mining Company (Ma'aden), one of the world's fastest growing mining companies and the largest mining and multi-commodity metals company in the Middle East, announced its plans to export blue ammonia as it seeks to support the global transition to sustainable energy.

Ma’aden has been given accreditation for a quantity of 138,000 tons of blue ammonia, representing one of the largest quantities approved in the world to date, while the company is also seeking to decarbonize its existing operations by adopting carbon capture technologies.

During the forum, Ma'aden signed a 20-year agreement with Gulf Cryo to build and operate a carbon dioxide capture plant at the Ma'aden Phosphate Complex in Ras Al Khair Industrial City.

‘Taking climate action international’​Also speaking on the opening morning of the SGI Forum, Abdulrahman AlFadley, Saudi Arabia’s Minister of Environment, Water and Agriculture said: “Saudi Arabia is taking environmental action on a national, regional and international level. As a global community, we have to work comprehensively and take multiple actions in parallel. In Saudi Arabia we have a clear strategy that identifies the gaps we have in our environmental policy and works to find nature-based solutions.”

Tree planting pledge​_Since the launch of the Saudi Green Initiative, over 18 million trees have planted, and 17 new initiatives launched across the country to restore natural greenery and protect against the impacts of climate change.

Out of the total, 13 million trees planted in the Kingdom this year have been mangroves.

The regeneration of Saudi Arabia’s natural wetland forests is a living barrier against shoreline erosion and a natural defense against climate change, with the trees sequestering five times more carbon than tropical forests.

In contribution to the 10 billion trees target, this year NEOM has announced that 1.5 million hectares of land will be rehabilitated, and 100 million native trees, shrubs and grasses planted by 2030._

Protecting marine biodiversity​To protect marine biodiversity, an institution has been established to preserve coral reefs and protect the habitats of sea turtles in the Red Sea.

*Saudi Arabia also announced that 60 thousand hectares of degraded land in the country have been rehabilitated.*

Approximately 100 carefully chosen species of native and adaptive trees are being cultivated in dedicated nurseries before being planted in 62 approved sites around the country to restore natural vegetation cover, protect biodiversity and bind the soil to protect against dust storms.

These coordinated national measures have enabled the Kingdom to increase the size of areas under protection fourfold from what it was 2016.

Detailed information and updates on SGI initiatives are on display at the SGI Gallery in Sharm El Sheikh. Open until 18 November, the gallery will allow visitors to immerse themselves in the multitude of different projects being implemented across the country.

SGI was launched in 2021 to unify and amplify Saudi Arabia’s climate action, in line with the Kingdom’s Vision 2030. The initiatives under SGI demonstrate Saudi’s dedication to addressing climate change and regional environmental challenges including high temperatures, low rainfall, dust storms and desertification.









Saudi Arabia progresses with its 2030 climate action plan: Energy Minister


Saudi Arabia on Friday unveiled its progress on its Saudi Green Initiative (SGI) under which the Kingdom plans to plant more than 600 million trees,




english.alarabiya.net










Very positive news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Corruptistan

Saudi Arabia’s real GDP grows by 8.6% in Q3 2022​
*Domestically, real non-oil GDP growth expanded by 5.9 per cent, following six consecutive quarters of growth*

_by_Gulf Business
November 5, 2022






Despite a slowing economic growth outlook, Saudi Arabia registered real GDP growth of 8.6 per cent year-on-year in Q3 2022.

Inflation was also contained at 2.9 per cent – one of the lowest rates among the G20 nations, the Saudi Press Agency (SPA) reported.

These figures were published in a new report from Saudi Arabia’s Ministry of Economy and Planning (MEP).

Going forward, the report will be published quarterly by the ministry to provide a regular, accurate, and detailed update on the performance of both the global economy and the kingdom’s local market.

*Domestically, real non-oil GDP growth expanded by 5.9 per cent, following six consecutive quarters of growth, a run that stretches back to the first quarter of 2021.

Manufacturing, wholesale, retail trade, restaurants and hotels, construction and transport were among the key contributors to the kingdom’s non-oil GDP growth in the third quarter of 2022, according to the report.

Despite persistent supply-chain bottlenecks clogging up global trade, the kingdom’s trade balance climbed by 87 per cent to SAR72 bn in August 2022.

Exports to China, Japan and the US increased, while India and South Korea doubled imports of Saudi Arabian goods year-on-year.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588286150531502080
“The Ministry of Economy and Planning’s first quarterly report is a milestone in our efforts to become more transparent by providing access to the latest data and statistics on the kingdom’s economic performance,” said Faisal F Alibrahim, Minister of Economy and Planning. “The report outlines our country’s strong economic performance, continued progress toward achieving Vision 2030 and drive to deliver sustainable diversification that remains pivotal to the long-term prosperity of our people and nation.”

*He added: “Looking ahead, our growth prospects remain strong, and investors should be bullish about the near-term performance of the economy thanks to strong energy prices, non-oil growth, robust trade and the kingdom’s growing ability to attract talent, tourism and investment. As we continue to catalyse greater flows of foreign direct investment in new areas including the broader energy transition and circular economy, we will add greater resilience to our economy at a time when the global economic landscape is affected by multiple crises.”*

Covering eight categories, MEP’s quarterly economic report aims to provide a comprehensive overview of the economy across real GDP, monetary policy, fiscal measures, diversification, markets and business, households, investment and trade, and labour markets.

Data comes from a variety of government sources including the General Authority for Statistics and the Saudi Central Bank.









Saudi Arabia's real GDP grows by 8.6% in Q3 2022


Domestically, real non-oil GDP growth expanded by 5.9 per cent, following six consecutive quarters of growth




gulfbusiness.com





This is pretty insane.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588451630235934721
Compare KSA's natural resources with their population combined with the other countries on this list. *They are FAR ahead of everyone*. It is not even funny.

Or the vast potential for alternative energy in KSA such as solar, wind, nuclear energy (KSA has 5-10% of all uranium reserves in the world), green and blue hydrogen etc.

Such numbers are also a good confirmation and a good sign of the industrialization process going full speed ahead.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586434822867603456

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The visit of the Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman to South Korea during which several cooperation agreements were signed:
- 26 cooperation agreements worth $30 billion
- Localization of industry in Saudi Arabia
Some of the weapons being issued by Hanwha Group likely include the K239 Chunmoo and the K9 self-propelled howitzer.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593291329034981376

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## BHAN85

What kind of electronic products are made in KSA?


----------



## The SC

The Saudi "SAMI" company presents a model of a new advanced Vtol UAV






The manufacturer of the drone revealed to the “Arab Defense” website that the new drone is easy to integrate with warships, and that it can take off from a small helicopter platform..

The UAV can also display the images in real-time, or at a later time on networked displays and WiFi devices throughout the ship..






For his part, the CEO of the Saudi Company for Military Industries SAMI, Eng. Walid bin Abdul Majeed Abu Khaled, said that the second Saudi International Maritime Forum is an opportunity to discuss practical solutions that can be invested in the fields of maritime industries in the Kingdom and the world, adding that the company has developed integrated protection solutions for ports and strategic assets at all levels. Sea, using a command and control system to integrate underwater, surface and air sensors with multiple systems and vehicles to respond to any type of threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Tengden TB-001 with ridiculous load. It has max take off weight of 3,000+ kg, 8,000km range in reconnaissance role with service ceiling of 10,000 meters. It’s reconnaissance variant is in service with PLA that frequently flies through islands of Japan & Taiwan.






The family of Tb001 is the Saudi IQAB drones..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## hamza gareeb

The SC said:


> Tengden TB-001 with ridiculous load. It has max take off weight of 3,000+ kg, 8,000km range in reconnaissance role with service ceiling of 10,000 meters. It’s reconnaissance variant is in service with PLA that frequently flies through islands of Japan & Taiwan.
> 
> View attachment 899116
> 
> 
> The family of Tb001 is the Saudi IQAB drones..
> 
> View attachment 899118
> 
> 
> View attachment 899119


 i think china will tot it to ksa with name of iqab1. I am Enthusiastic for Chinese president visit to ksa in December.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Tengden TB-001 with ridiculous load. It has max take off weight of 3,000+ kg, 8,000km range in reconnaissance role with service ceiling of 10,000 meters. It’s reconnaissance variant is in service with PLA that frequently flies through islands of Japan & Taiwan.
> 
> View attachment 899116



That payload really is ridiculous in the most impressive way. Being able to carry what looks like around 12 hellfire/brimstones type PGMs (not very familiar with Chinese PGMs) is incredible.

Toughest part for birds of this size since they need to be large enough to carry such loads is survivability. UAVs & UCAVs take a beating in the attrition column, but that's just the way it is because of their makeup and roles. If it flies high enough and has decent defensive capabilities, that will certainly increase its survivability. 

10,000 meters is roughly what, 30,000 feet service ceiling in the reconnaissance role? If that's the case with this UCAV version, then that would certainly improve its survivability. The ToT aspect is invaluable also.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

hamza gareeb said:


> i think china will tot it to ksa with name of iqab1. I am Enthusiastic for Chinese president visit to ksa in December.


KSA is already making IQAB1 and 2 with ToT..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

*A huge Saudi deal after the Zhuhai Airshow*

Chinese military sources said that a deal took place between Saudi Arabia and China
The current general list is as follows:

1. CKD TB001 Twin-Tailed Scorpion *Production Line*, US$200 Million..






2. Set N of the Silent Hunter laser weapon system, valued at $1.3 billion..






3. 300 Rainbow 4 attack drones..






4. 15 sets of Eagle Strike 21E supersonic anti-ship missiles! ! !






The most interesting are 15 sets of Eagle Strike 21E. There are three types of missiles: ship-borne, airborne, and shore-based..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia's acquisition of 15 anti-ship batteries of the Eagle Strike-21E hypersonic missiles will change the balance of power in the region..

The superpowers are still trying to develop defensive methods to confront this type of threat..

The missile has a speed of around Mach 10 and has a twin cone head capable of taking a floating trajectory and changing its orbits in the terminal stage..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

December 01, 2022

In the presence and patronage of His Royal Highness Prince Khalid bin Salman bin Abdulaziz, Minister of Defense, and His Excellency the Minister of Industry, Trade and Tourism of the Kingdom of Spain, Ms. Maria Reyes Maroto, the Ministry of Defense and the General Authority for Military Industries signed a memorandum of understanding with the Spanish company Navantia to acquire and build a number of multi-mission combat ships For the Royal Saudi Naval Forces.

The memorandum was signed on behalf of the Ministry of Defense, His Excellency Assistant Minister of Defense for Executive Affairs Dr. Khaled bin Hussein Al-Bayari, and on the authority’s side, His Excellency Eng. Ahmed bin Abdulaziz Al-Ohali, Governor of the Authority, and on the side of the Spanish company, Navanita, Chairman and CEO of Navanita, Mr. Ricardo García Baguro.The MoU aims to raise the level of readiness of the Royal Saudi Naval Forces. To enhance maritime security in the region, protect the vital and strategic interests of the Kingdom, and support the strategic, operational and tactical goals of the Ministry of Defense.

*The agreement includes that the Spanish company will localize up to 100% of naval shipbuilding, integration of combat systems and ship maintenance, in line with the goals and vision of the Kingdom 2030.

The MoU focuses on integrating combat systems into new ships, systems design and engineering, hardware design, software development, testing, verification systems, prototyping, simulation and prototyping, as well as logistical support and training program design.*

On this occasion, His Excellency the Assistant Minister of Defense for Executive Affairs, Dr. Khaled Al-Bayari, confirmed that this memorandum of understanding comes within the vision of His Royal Highness Prince Mohammed bin Salman bin Abdulaziz, Crown Prince and Prime Minister - may God protect him - to create a base for advanced marine industries in the Kingdom, as well as in accordance with the directives of His Highness His Royal Highness Prince Khalid bin Salman bin Abdulaziz, Minister of Defense, with the aim of raising the readiness of the armed forces, sustaining systems, localizing military industries, and maximizing the use of local content.

His Excellency said that this event is of great importance to the Ministry of Defense and a milestone in our cooperation with Navantia. With the aim of strengthening the naval capabilities of the Royal Saudi Navy, indicating that this memorandum enhances the contribution to raising military readiness, enhancing joint operation between all security and military agencies, in addition to raising transparency and spending efficiency.

For his part, His Excellency the Governor of the General Authority for Military Industries, Eng. Ahmed Al-Ohali, affirmed: “This memorandum promotes the process of localization in the military industries sector by achieving the goals of the Kingdom’s vision to localize more than 50% of the total military spending by 2030, which will enable it to achieve the national priorities represented in In strengthening the strategic independence of the Kingdom, in addition to developing a sustainable local military industries sector that enhances the building of local industrial capabilities and various supply chains, in addition to the localization of human cadres.

His Excellency added that the memorandum of understanding comes under the guidance of the wise leadership to strengthen the Kingdom's global position in the military industries sector, especially through its strategic geographical location that connects three continents, which makes it the ideal destination for investment in this sector.

For his part, the Chairman and CEO of Navanita, Mr. Ricardo García Baguro, expressed his happiness at signing the Memorandum of Understanding with the Ministry of Defense to build a number of multi-tasking combat ships, after the success of the first project, the Sarawat Project, which is a qualitative leap for Navantia and the Royal Saudi Navy.

And he considered that the timely completion of the first project contributed to renewing the confidence of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia in the Navantia company, as two of the project’s ships were launched: the “His Majesty the King Jubail” and the “His Majesty the King Diriyah”.
Baqero indicated that the project ships are characterized by their incorporation of the latest combat systems to deal with all air threats, surface and subsurface, and are the latest of their kind in the world. He also affirmed the company's commitment to transfer technology to Saudi engineers, and to contribute to the localization of the Kingdom's technical capabilities.

On the Saudi side, the signing ceremony was attended by His Excellency the Chief of the General Staff, Lieutenant General Fayyad bin Hamed Al-Ruwaili, His Excellency the Assistant Minister of Defense, Eng. Talal bin Abdullah Al-Otaibi, His Excellency the Commander of the Royal Saudi Naval Forces, Lieutenant General Fahd bin Abdullah Al-Ghafili, and the Director General of the Office of the Minister of Defense Hisham bin Abdulaziz bin Saif, Undersecretary of the Ministry of Defense for Procurement and Armament Ibrahim bin Ahmed Al-Suwaid, and Deputy Governor of the Public Authority for Military Industries, Muhammad bin Saleh Al-Athel.

On the Spanish side, the Ambassador of the Kingdom of Spain to the Kingdom, Jorge Ipia, the Military Attaché at the Embassy of the Kingdom of Spain to the Kingdom, Colonel Jose Maria Bonastri, Vice President of the Spanish Navanita Company Agustin Alvarez Blanco, and Adviser to the President of the Spanish Navanita Company Admiral Javier Romero Caramillo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598120053421273089

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Chinese stealth aircraft with ToT are the most important gifts of the Chinese president to Saudi Arabia ever..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia obtains the most dangerous French missiles with the transfer of technology..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia, Bharat Dynamics, and underwater weapons​December 12, 2022







Saudi Arabia is reportedly cooperating with India’s Bharat Dynamics Limited in the field of underwater weapons. The cooperation is said to include the production of torpedoes and anti-submarine warfare systems ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Saudi SAMI, Navantia, and logistics vessels​October 14, 2021






The Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI) is said to be looking to further expand its cooperation with Spanish shipbuilder Navantia on a number of naval projects..

There is talk that this cooperation will include the transfer and localization of technologies used in the production of medium and heavy logistics vessels..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia, Turkey, and terrestrial positioning system cooperation​December 13, 2022






Saudi Arabia and Turkey are reported to be currently negotiating a transfer of technology (ToT) and cooperation agreement for the production of an indigenous ground-based navigation and timing system (TPTS) ...







A terrestrial positioning and timing system (TPTS) draws upon the heritage of current terrestrial distance, bearing, and positioning systems used in aviation, while incorporating new concepts for signal structure and implementation techniques to provide a terrestrial user position, navigation, and time (PNT) service. The TPTS also draws upon the concepts and techniques of terrestrial based differentially corrected pseudo satellites (“pseudo-lites”), using a modified code division multiple access (CDMA) Global Positioning Systems (GPS) signal format. The TPTS may be considered an alternative PNT service, for use when the GPS is not available..






The TPTS may be comprised of a TPTS ground segment with one or more stations and a user segment that may contain a plurality of TPTS users. The need for position, velocity, or time of a mobile user is not limited to aviation applications. Just as aviation users could use the TPTS station in times when a supporting GNSS is not available, other types of users, such as land, can use a suitably configured TPTS station to support its position, velocity, or timing requirement..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Arabia surprised us with an urgent request from China regarding a drone carrier, and the reason is very serious..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*China supplies Saudi Arabia with DF-41 intercontinental ballistic missiles! Saudi media



*
Saudi Al-Sharq TV announced that the kingdom will acquire DF-41 intercontinental ballistic missiles from China. 

The Chinese-made DF-41 ICBM (Intercontinental Missile) was unveiled for the first time to the public during the Chinese military parade held in Beijing on October 1, 2019, to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic.

The DF-41 appears to be similar to the Russian-made Topol-M intercontinental missile, known to NATO as the SS-27. In August 2012, the defense magazine Janes announced that the Second Artillery Corps of the Chinese Strategic Nuclear Forces had tested the missile.

According to sources, the DF-41 is the most powerful intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) developed in China. The system is based on an 8-wheeled Tian HTF5980 launch vehicle very similar to the Russian ICBM Topol-M. The DF-41 test launch was first launched in 2013.

The DF-41 has a firing range of 12,000 to 15,000 km and is capable of targeting the United States. The DF-41 uses a solid propellant three-stage rocket engine, and can carry a payload of up to 2,500 kg, including 10 to 12 independently targeting warheads.

The DF-41 uses an inertial navigation system with the Chinese COMPASS satellite navigation system. An inertial navigation system (INS) is a navigation aid that uses a computer, motion sensors (accelerometers) and rotation sensors (gyros) to continuously calculate the position, bearing, and velocity (direction and speed of motion) of a moving object without the need for external references.

The DF-41 missile is about 16.5 meters long and 2.78 meters in diameter. It can be launched from mobile launchers atop vehicles or rail cars, as well as silo-based launchers.

In January 2017, the Chinese newspaper Global Time reported that the DF-41 is now in service with the Chinese Armed Forces and has been deployed near the Sino-Russian border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wahhab0202

The SC said:


> *Saudi Arabia surprised us with an urgent request from China regarding a drone carrier, and the reason is very serious..*


Any English translation?


----------



## The SC

The arrival of the "His Majesty the King's Diriyah" ship to the King Faisal base in Jeddah..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608458638838104065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608520547176005635

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608468560992501763





Heavy Corvette protecting economic zones and coasts and combating surface cuts, underwater targets and air targets..

Specifications

• Displacement: 2470 tons
• Length: 98.9 meters
• Width: 13.6 meters
Draft: 3.8 metres
• Crew: 111 people maximum
• Speed: 25 knots
• Range: 6000/9000 km


Armement

• 76 mm main gun

• Four 12.7 mm cannons to hit approaching targets and booby-trapped boats

• 6 torpedo tubes

*.* Aircraft hangar

• VLS cells to carry air defense missiles, each cell carrying 4 ESSM missiles with a range of 50 km. The Corvette can be equipped with 8 cells to carry 32 missiles or 16 cells to carry 64 missiles.

• 8 surface-to-surface missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Mulhim*, the battle management system for ground forces formations,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601625058274787331






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607996916586913793

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The most powerful Japanese gifts have arrived . The most powerful Japanese radars will be deployed along Saudi Arabia's southern borders..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Arabia get potent Air, Sea, Land cruise missiles > 250 km range from Rokestan with TOT..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Arabia turns it around strongly and enters into a partnership with Korea to manufacture a global aircraft in the Kingdom in partnership with Egypt..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

300 French BVRAAMs to KSA worth $3.05 billion (with ToT).. and another $2.25 billion in missile defence systems and other components to KSA and the UAE..​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Indian Anti-Radiation Missile Rudram I and Rudram II the Supersonic Aeroballistic air to ground missile to KSA with ToT..​Saudi Arabia is reported to be engaged in talks with India’s Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) for the procurement of Rudram 1 and Rudram 2 anti-radiation air-to-ground missiles.

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news...ort-post&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Saudi SAMI, China, and Red Arrow TOT​Saudi Arabia is reportedly seeking a transfer of technology (TOT) and license agreement with China’s Norinco for the production of local variants of the Chinese HJ-12 fire-and-forget anti-tank missile..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Saudi interest in China’s Large Phased Array Radar (LPAR)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612479309192609793





Saudi Arabia, China and the Wing loong III assessment..





Chinese ‘bomb truck’ drone Wing-Loong III with 10 000 km range..​










It is believed that the Wing Loong III UAV is benchmarked against the U.S. MQ-9B UAV..

https://www.china-arms.com/2022/11/china-wing-loong-iii-debuts/


----------



## Corruptistan

It looks like it is just a question of time before KSA becomes a largely self-sufficient military power. Great to see.


----------

